# Celine Trio



## Daphs

Hi girls, I am seriously contemplating getting a Trio and I need your help!

For owners, it would be great to hear testimonials about how/where you use yours and how much it fits. Do you ever take yours apart and use the pouch separately?

Also, would be great to have some intelligence around the colours available this season and previous seasons. When I looked at Selfridges this past week, I didn't really see any colours I liked, so just wondering what else is out there! 

Colours I saw: powder, hibiscus, bright orange, greenish khaki, pale baby pink, natural (beige), burgundy.


----------



## iluvmybags

this would be a good thread to read through:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-trio-vs-pouch-clutch-667148.html

there are pics of what the bag can hold and several people have commented about how they use their bags

I have the Trio and love it -- it's one of my favorite bags and probably the one that gets the most use.  It can hold a lot more than you'd think it could.  I've posted several pics showing how much it can hold -- there are some in the thread I've linked here, as well as a few up in the Reference section

As for colors -- you may want to search the Intel thread.  I'm sure someone's posted what colors the Trio will be produced in for this season and next -- They're also coming out with an oversized Trio for F/W (http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-fall-2012-a-733311-4.html#post21145640).  I'm pretty sure I'm going to be wanting to add one of those to my collection as soon as it comes out!!


----------



## vincci

The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.

btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.


----------



## vincci

The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.

btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.


----------



## Syma

I love using the Trio, it's great when you don't want to carry too much and fits more than say a small chanel flap or wallet on chain. I have the hibiscus and it fits a wallet, i phone, keys, sunnies, tissues and lipstick comfortably. I would call it an errand bag rather than a work/every day bag. I haven't used the pouches separately but I imagine it would make a cute clutch.


----------



## vincci

btw, I am new here and would like to ask how to insert the photo on my reply wall? please advise.


----------



## Daphs

Thanks for the feedback everyone and the links *iluvmybags*! I'm still thinking about this vs. an Hermes Evelyne as an errand bag, but I do love these colours!


----------



## iluvmybags

vincci said:


> btw, I am new here and would like to ask how to insert the photo on my reply wall? please advise.



You should refer to this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## mai-mai

Vincci how much did you got the trio in HK?where and what are the available colors right now there?, i will be visiting HK next week.thanks


----------



## sweetarrow

vincci said:


> The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.
> 
> btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.



Hi Vincci, I know Département Féminin will have stocks for Celine Trio in nude and light burgundy (never seen this color before) in May. I am not sure if the nude is the color you are looking for but you can try contacting them!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

sweetarrow said:


> Hi Vincci, I know Département Féminin will have stocks for Celine Trio in nude and light burgundy (never seen this color before) in May. I am not sure if the nude is the color you are looking for but you can try contacting them!



I saw the pale pink trio in Lane Crawford IFC at the beginning of Feb...
this is a pinkish white and the nude color is a light beige...

DF is accepting pre-order for pre-fall collection now ...they will have blue and red....


----------



## wimpy

I bought a terracotta Trio a couple weeks ago, but it's still sitting, tags on, tissue inside, in its dust bag. I'm contemplating whether to keep it or return it.

I got it at Nordstrom, and they just made a giant mess of a simple (completely separate) order.  I have to make a special trip to the store to fix that mess, so it seems like fate telling me to take the Trio with me and return it, since I can't seem to commit to using it.

That said, the bag does seem like a great size for me, easy to use, and terracotta is a very wearable color. I think I'd really like it if I did start using it.  Maybe I'll calm down and keep it.


----------



## mai-mai

vincci said:


> The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.
> 
> btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.


 


vincci said:


> The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.
> 
> btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.


 

Vincci how much did you got the trio in HK?where and what are the available colors right now there?, i will be visiting HK next week.thanks


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mai-mai said:


> Vincci how much did you got the trio in HK?where and what are the available colors right now there?, i will be visiting HK next week.thanks



It is HK$6900


----------



## asteri23

Hey girls this is my first post! 

Just bought the orange Celine trio and am having second thoughts about the color. It is my first bright colored bag so I'm wondering if it's just jitters. The color is beautiful for the spring and summer coming up but I'm still on the fence about whether to return it or not... help!


----------



## FrenchSandra

asteri23 said:


> Hey girls this is my first post!
> 
> Just bought the orange Celine trio and am having second thoughts about the color. It is my first bright colored bag so I'm wondering if it's just jitters. The color is beautiful for the spring and summer coming up but I'm still on the fence about whether to return it or not... help!



Asteri, I find the orange trio very beautiful, but if you have second thoughts, you can check if your store has other colors in the trio and go to try them.


----------



## asteri23

FrenchSandra said:


> Asteri, I find the orange trio very beautiful, but if you have second thoughts, you can check if your store has other colors in the trio and go to try them.



thanks for your input. I think I'm going to keep it


----------



## anonymous

I also bought the orange, fluo orange I think.  And then the hibiscus was available and picked that up too.  Now I have to decide which to keep!!



asteri23 said:


> thanks for your input. I think I'm going to keep it


----------



## Makenna

I think orange is beautiful!  Keep it but if you don't think you would be comfortable wearing it then return it for something you love.   I am thinking of getting one in orange or maybe blue myself.  Can I ask where you bought yours?


----------



## vincci

mai-mai said:


> Vincci how much did you got the trio in HK?where and what are the available colors right now there?, i will be visiting HK next week.thanks


 
yes is HK6900. more expensive ???


----------



## vincci

mai-mai said:


> Vincci how much did you got the trio in HK?where and what are the available colors right now there?, i will be visiting HK next week.thanks


 
Right now in HK here has Nude and Grey in most of the Celine Shop


----------



## vincci

Btw, Anyone of you here ever seen the Celine Trio Bag in 'Blushed Pink" color? I am now looking for it everywhere. 

I am trying to insert the photo here from my desktop but dont' know how. Anyone can teach me?


----------



## Makenna

My SA at Celine NY told me they have a pale pink Trio today, probably the same pink you're looking for, give them a call.


----------



## mai-mai

vincci said:


> Right now in HK here has Nude and Grey in most of the Celine Shop


 

Thanks Vincci, i was hoping i could get in blue or red color.


----------



## etyc

Just have a Trio in Storm (khaki green) color added to my Celine collection.  Love it so much and it can hold a lot more than my medium box.  Normally I carry my wallet, iPhone, tissue, keys, lipstick and sunnies.  Got it in HK.  Apart from Storm,  I saw black, navy, beige, milk tea(not sure the exact name but it is just slightly darker than beige), and a color like light rust.


----------



## vincci

Makenna said:


> My SA at Celine NY told me they have a pale pink Trio today, probably the same pink you're looking for, give them a call.


Thanks for the info. But am living in HK and do you think they accept overseas order????!!


----------



## vincci

mai-mai said:


> Thanks Vincci, i was hoping i could get in blue or red color.


They have bungundy in HK celine shop but blue as i know they no longer available for few months here


----------



## littlemissmafia

asteri23 said:


> thanks for your input. I think I'm going to keep it



Please do keep it! It's such a wonderful pop of colour! When I first got my Trio in Lipstick, I was undecided as to whether I should keep it too but finally decided it would stay. All I can say is.. it was a most wonderful decision because the Trio fits so much and lends that pop of colour to most of my outfits! Finally, congrats on your new Trio! It is amazing and I hope you'll love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## asteri23

Makenna said:


> I think orange is beautiful!  Keep it but if you don't think you would be comfortable wearing it then return it for something you love.   I am thinking of getting one in orange or maybe blue myself.  Can I ask where you bought yours?



I bought it at the Saks in Boston. They had a dark military green, black, orange, and light natural colored trio.


----------



## purse-nality

vincci said:


> Thanks for the info. But am living in HK and do you think they accept overseas order????!!



there's a blush trio available @ saks, as posted on finds/intel thread. int'l shipping to hkg is 50$.


----------



## purse-nality

Daphs said:


> Hi girls, I am seriously contemplating getting a Trio and I need your help!
> 
> For owners, it would be great to hear testimonials about how/where you use yours and how much it fits. Do you ever take yours apart and use the pouch separately?
> 
> Also, would be great to have some intelligence around the colours available this season and previous seasons. When I looked at Selfridges this past week, I didn't really see any colours I liked, so just wondering what else is out there!
> 
> Colours I saw: powder, hibiscus, bright orange, greenish khaki, pale baby pink, natural (beige), burgundy.



hey sweetie! did you end up getting the Trio? i just prepaid for the new large royal blue from df, but thinkin if i should go red instead.... want a Nano originally, however the 'cutesy' factor has been bugging me


----------



## hsiaomee

I'm looking ** buy my first trio bag as well. I went ** both Harrods *** Selfridges ** play **** *** bag. I was disappointed at *** service I received at Harrods. Well, there wasn't any real service. I did enjoy chatting **** *** most wonderful sales in Selfridges. He's very helpful *** attentive. I'm certainly going back ** him ** get *** royal blue trio when it comes in.


----------



## etyc

purse-nality said:


> hey sweetie! did you end up getting the Trio? i just prepaid for the new large royal blue from df, but thinkin if i should go red instead.... want a Nano originally, however the 'cutesy' factor has been bugging me



Hi *purse-nality*, they accept pre-order now?  Seriously I want the large Trio in royal blue!!  May I know how much it retail for?  Thanks!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

etyc said:


> Hi *purse-nality*, they accept pre-order now?  Seriously I want the large Trio in royal blue!!  May I know how much it retail for?  Thanks!



Euro720 VAT included


----------



## purse-nality

yes... ^right. 602 after detax, but i only put in half for now 




etyc said:


> Hi *purse-nality*, they accept pre-order now?  Seriously I want the large Trio in royal blue!!  May I know how much it retail for?  Thanks!


----------



## Daphs

purse-nality said:


> hey sweetie! did you end up getting the Trio? i just prepaid for the new large royal blue from df, but thinkin if i should go red instead.... want a Nano originally, however the 'cutesy' factor has been bugging me


 
There's a large sized trio now? I haven't bought one, because I haven't found the right colour  I want something that pops, but I'm not fond of pink or orange, so I'm waiting for either the royal blue or yellow. How much bigger is the large one? 

I agree about the Nano. I tried on the Citron one last week. I loved the colour but there was something about it that I thought wouldn't last as well, design wise. I'm glad I stuck to my mini!


----------



## Daphs

hsiaomee said:


> I'm looking ** buy my first trio bag as well. I went ** both Harrods *** Selfridges ** play **** *** bag. I was disappointed at *** service I received at Harrods. Well, there wasn't any real service. I did enjoy chatting **** *** most wonderful sales in Selfridges. He's very helpful *** attentive. I'm certainly going back ** him ** get *** royal blue trio when it comes in.


 
The service at the Celine concession on the 2nd floor of Selfridges is much, much better than the Ground Floor accessories. The SAs there are super attentive and helpful and they have good stock as well. I always find on the Ground Floor, because they are so busy, you don't really get the service you deserve.


----------



## bsufku

purse-nality said:


> hey sweetie! did you end up getting the Trio? i just prepaid for the new large royal blue from df, but thinkin if i should go red instead.... want a Nano originally, however the 'cutesy' factor has been bugging me


 
What's the large trio like? I read something in the other threads about the strap being non-detachable and can't carry it crossbody, or did i read wrongly?


----------



## littlemissmafia

bsufku said:


> What's the large trio like? I read something in the other threads about the strap being non-detachable and can't carry it crossbody, or did i read wrongly?



The strap is definitely non-detachable but I can carry it crossbody very comfortably. I'm about 5"5 and to do that, I usually adjust the strap to its longest setting. HTH.


----------



## Opai

sorry wrong section x


----------



## purse-nality

Daphs said:


> There's a large sized trio now? I haven't bought one, because I haven't found the right colour  I want something that pops, but I'm not fond of pink or orange, so I'm waiting for either the royal blue or yellow. How much bigger is the large one?
> 
> I agree about the Nano. I tried on the Citron one last week. I loved the colour but there was something about it that I thought wouldn't last as well, design wise. I'm glad I stuck to my mini!



i think if i ever get a Nano, it'd be in a neutral/dark color to downplay the cute factor....




bsufku said:


> What's the large trio like? I read something in the other threads about the strap being non-detachable and can't carry it crossbody, or did i read wrongly?



that would be the 'Oversized', as pictured on the official site (which i mistakenly thought as the 'Large' -got too excited to see the detachable strap!)...








info from DF....

_The Large trio pouch measures 25x18x5cm. It can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated.
The Oversized trio is different. It can't be worn cross body and the different pouches can't be dissociated. It measures 38x27x4cm and costs 1300&#8364;. _


in summation, 3 Trio sizes next season: Trio (regular?), Large, Oversized... HTH!


----------



## bsufku

purse-nality said:


> that would be the 'Oversized', as pictured on the official site (which i mistakenly thought as the 'Large' -got too excited to see the detachable strap!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> info from DF....
> 
> _The Large trio pouch measures 25x18x5cm. It can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated._
> _The Oversized trio is different. It can't be worn cross body and the different pouches can't be dissociated. It measures 38x27x4cm and costs 1300. _
> 
> 
> in summation, 3 Trio sizes next season: Trio (regular?), Large, Oversized... HTH!


 
Ooooh this is all very exciting indeed. So the Large trio is just an upsized regular trio, with all the same features? 28 cm does sound pretty long though.....


----------



## etyc

Oh... not aware Large and Oversized are 2 different sizes.  The Oversized seems really huge by the measurement.  Anyway, still prefer the longer strap version.



purse-nality said:


> i think if i ever get a Nano, it'd be in a neutral/dark color to downplay the cute factor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the 'Oversized', as pictured on the official site (which i mistakenly thought as the 'Large' -got too excited to see the detachable strap!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> info from DF....
> 
> _The Large trio pouch measures 25x18x5cm. It can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated.
> The Oversized trio is different. It can't be worn cross body and the different pouches can't be dissociated. It measures 38x27x4cm and costs 1300. _
> 
> 
> in summation, 3 Trio sizes next season: Trio (regular?), Large, Oversized... HTH!


----------



## purse-nality

bsufku said:


> Ooooh this is all very exciting indeed. So the Large trio is just an upsized regular trio, with all the same features? 28 cm does sound pretty long though.....



i suppose... you know, i'm actually confused if its 28 or 25cm, but info i posted above is the latest from DF. if indeed its the most accurate, then i'd say Large is similar to the size of a chanel medium classic flap, which is 10 x 6 inches (depth aside).


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

I m not 100% sure but I think the picture shown is actually a LARGE not the oversized after I talked to both DF and the owner of my local store carries Celine after her latest buying trip.

purse-nality has already posted DF's reply to me here...so I m not gonna to repeat.

As per my conversation with the owner of Cahier d'Exercies, the oversized trio should be more square in shape and available in white, black and silver metalic only. It will be a totally different look from the regular one.

 This is my best guess only....don't blame me if I assumation is not corret...






purse-nality said:


> i think if i ever get a Nano, it'd be in a neutral/dark color to downplay the cute factor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the 'Oversized', as pictured on the official site (which i mistakenly thought as the 'Large' -got too excited to see the detachable strap!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> info from DF....
> 
> _The Large trio pouch measures 25x18x5cm. It can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated._
> _The Oversized trio is different. It can't be worn cross body and the different pouches can't be dissociated. It measures 38x27x4cm and costs 1300. _
> 
> 
> in summation, 3 Trio sizes next season: Trio (regular?), Large, Oversized... HTH!


----------



## ilsecita

Ahhh so the bigger trip aloha rag has up for preorder is the large size not the oversized one? Hmmm I may need to cancel that preorder


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Ahhh so the bigger trip aloha rag has up for preorder is the large size not the oversized one? Hmmm I may need to cancel that preorder



May i know how much is Aloha Rag selling for the large trio !?


----------



## ilsecita

mimi_glasshouse said:


> may i know how much is aloha rag selling for the large trio !?



$1150


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

ilsecita said:
			
		

> $1150



Thanks ! We indeed have too limited info about the large trio and oversized trio! 

You mentioned that you may cancel the pre-order, may I know the reason !?  I think 25x18 is a good size though


----------



## ilsecita

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks ! We indeed have too limited info about the large trio and oversized trio!
> 
> You mentioned that you may cancel the pre-order, may I know the reason !?  I think 25x18 is a good size though



I thought it was the oversized one, I wanted it for documents for work and stuff. Maybe even to hold my ipad


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

ilsecita said:
			
		

> I thought it was the oversized one, I wanted it for documents for work and stuff. Maybe even to hold my ipad



Maybe you should ask Aloha Rag to reconfirm the dimension and if they will receive oversized n how much it will be.


----------



## ilsecita

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Maybe you should ask Aloha Rag to reconfirm the dimension and if they will receive oversized n how much it will be.



Don't worry, I will


----------



## purse-nality

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I m not 100% sure but I think the picture shown is actually a LARGE not the oversized after I talked to both DF and the owner of my local store carries Celine after her latest buying trip.
> 
> purse-nality has already posted DF's reply to me here...so I m not gonna to repeat.
> 
> As per my conversation with the owner of Cahier d'Exercies, the oversized trio should be more square in shape and available in white, black and silver metalic only. It will be a totally different look from the regular one.
> 
> This is my best guess only....don't blame me if I assumation is not corret...



at this point, any input helps! could it be the portfolio? 

anyway, update, a confirmation from DF.....

_The strap of the Large Trio bag is not removable. 
Dimensions: 25*18*5cm. Contrary to the Oversize Trio (38*27*4cm) it can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated.
_


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

purse-nality said:
			
		

> at this point, any input helps! could it be the portfolio?
> 
> anyway, update, a confirmation from DF.....
> 
> The strap of the Large Trio bag is not removable.
> Dimensions: 25*18*5cm. Contrary to the Oversize Trio (38*27*4cm) it can be worn cross body and the different pouches can be dissociated.



Chrystalla just confirms the same to me as she thought the strap is removable at the beginning.

I m keeping my pre order for the large trio n she will try to find me some pics, stay tunned


----------



## Heather C

I just bought my trio BLK yesterday. Actually the nude color is my first choice but I worry with the color transfer on clothes I finally choose the BLK. I am very please with my final choice. It is so chic n classic. YAY !


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Gosh.... this trio is quite hard to find...I need one and just realized at this stage of pregnancy that hands free bags are the most comfortable one....running around completing my baby check list and also a not so haeavy bag thats back friendly...I also thought the trio would be my bff when the baby arrives...


----------



## whipsmart

have been obsessing over the trio for a good month and i finally got one! it's in terracotta!! i love it


----------



## Daphs

Jealous of all the ladies who have got their trios! I'm waiting patiently for the Large size, which I think will be just right. Bring on June!


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone know what colors these come in? So far I know:

1. Cobalt
2. Powder
3. Rust?
4. Citron
5. Orange
6. Hibiscus
7. Black
anything else?

Also, does this style come in croc embossed? If not, it should!


----------



## etyc

I have one in Storm which is a greyish green.  Also saw green, red, grey, navy, burgundy, beige, tan like colors before but not sure their official color names.  I saw a python this season but haven't see it in croc embossed.  



saira1214 said:


> Does anyone know what colors these come in? So far I know:
> 
> 1. Cobalt
> 2. Powder
> 3. Rust?
> 4. Citron
> 5. Orange
> 6. Hibiscus
> 7. Black
> anything else?
> 
> Also, does this style come in croc embossed? If not, it should!


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Does anyone know what colors these come in? So far I know:
> 
> 1. Cobalt
> 2. Powder
> 3. Rust?
> 4. Citron
> 5. Orange
> 6. Hibiscus
> 7. Black
> anything else?
> 
> Also, does this style come in croc embossed? If not, it should!





etyc said:


> I have one in Storm which is a greyish green.  Also saw green, red, grey, navy, burgundy, beige, tan like colors before but not sure their official color names.  I saw a python this season but haven't see it in croc embossed.



You've seen green? I love green! Was it a dark green? I would love a bright grass green color!

ETA:
1. Cobalt
2. Powder
3. Rust?
4. Citron
5. Orange
6. Hibiscus
7. Black
8. Storm
9. Green
10. Red
11. Grey
12. Beige
13. Tan
14. Python
12. Navy
13. Burgandy


----------



## cotonblanc

- see new list below -


----------



## cotonblanc

Cobalt
Powder
Rust

Citron
Orange
Hibiscus
Black
Storm
Jungle
Red
Smoke (a grey tone)
Beige
Camel
Ombré Python

Navy
Burgundy
Blush
Fall 2011 Tweed
Army Green
Kelly Green
Leopard Pony Hair

Terracotta

Do tell me if any of them are repeats or wrongly named colours!


----------



## saira1214

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> [*]Cobalt
> [*]Powder
> [*]Rust
> 
> [*]Citron
> [*]Orange
> [*]Hibiscus
> [*]Black
> [*]Storm
> [*]Jungle
> [*]Red
> [*]Smoke (a grey tone)
> [*]Beige
> [*]Camel
> [*]Ombré Python
> 
> [*]Navy
> [*]Burgundy
> [*]Blush
> [*]Fall 2011 Tweed
> [*]Army Green
> [*]Kelly Green
> [*]Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> [*]Terracotta
> 
> 
> Do tell me if any of them are repeats or wrongly named colours!



Nice!! Thank you do much!! Do you think the Kelly green is what I am looking for? (bright grass green.)


----------



## cotonblanc

saira1214 said:


> Nice!! Thank you do much!! Do you think the Kelly green is what I am looking for? (bright grass green.)



Yes, that might be the grassy green you are looking for. However, it is from last year or 2010 even. I don't really remember the season/year but I'm pretty sure it isn't recent. Do keep a lookout.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Nice!! Thank you do much!! Do you think the Kelly green is what I am looking for? (bright grass green.)






			
				cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Yes, that might be the grassy green you are looking for. However, it is from last year or 2010 even. I don't really remember the season/year but I'm pretty sure it isn't recent. Do keep a lookout.



I meant to say "thank you so much!" lol

Thanks again for the info! Is Kelly green the proper Celine name?


----------



## cotonblanc

saira1214 said:


> I meant to say "thank you so much!" lol
> 
> Thanks again for the info! Is Kelly green the proper Celine name?



You're welcome. I suppose it is. If you run a search on Kelly Green Mini you will see a few posts on the bag by other TPFers and it was from FallWinter 2010. http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-658546-5.html#post20638255


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Ive been naughty today...I got another trio aside from the ones I pre ordered and paid to arrive in June...


----------



## melmel33

I just received my Trio in burgundy and I am in LOVE !  Can't wait to wear it out today!


----------



## saira1214

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Ive been naughty today...I got another trio aside from the ones I pre ordered and paid to arrive in June...


We need pics!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

saira1214 said:


> We need pics!!  Congratulations!!



Thanks as soon as it arrives


----------



## peironglow

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Ive been naughty today...I got another trio aside from the ones I pre ordered and paid to arrive in June...



Oops! U did it again! 
Cant wait for your next reveal!!


----------



## mai-mai

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Thanks as soon as it arrives


 
Born you are really into small pouches ha..... what color did you pre order?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

mai-mai said:


> Born you are really into small pouches ha..... what color did you pre order?



Yes so into sling bags right now...Im 8mos along and that is all I can carry...my belly is just tooooo heavy and the prego hormones made me turn away from big bags for now.....plus I will use them more when my Li'l diva arrives.

For pre-orders I went for a large Trio in royal blue, and my sister the red one, also pre ordered for a classic box, just posted my mama's burgundy Trio in the Celine recent purchases, Thanks


----------



## mai-mai

Born how much is the large trio and the celine box?


----------



## mai-mai

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Yes so into sling bags right now...Im 8mos along and that is all I can carry...my belly is just tooooo heavy and the prego hormones made me turn away from big bags for now.....plus I will use them more when my Li'l diva arrives.
> 
> For pre-orders I went for a large Trio in royal blue, and my sister the red one, also pre ordered for a classic box, just posted my mama's burgundy Trio in the Celine recent purchases, Thanks


 

I was also then into big bags but lately my 2 kids are really active especially if the nanny is  out during sunday  and i really need a hands free tote/ pouch  small  wallet and cellphone could fit, i am also very naughty lately, like you i  got my 2nd celine in nano camel..... will post it soon.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

mai-mai said:


> I was also then into big bags but lately my 2 kids are really active especially if the nanny is  out during sunday  and i really need a hands free tote/ pouch  small  wallet and cellphone could fit, i am also very naughty lately, like you i  got my 2nd celine in nano camel..... will post it soon.



Oh don't start teasing w/ a nano!!! still thinking about it!!!
yeah! hands free bag will be my life for the days to come! Iv'e been using that powder trio for the longest time and my back and belly is liking it so far...I can't wait to give birth and test run that large trio in June..
hey post that nano asap these eyes need nice things to see! Im bored and stuck at home


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pics.

just curious if that blue trio pic is cobalt or navy?  ( picture where bag is semi halfway turned and at the very front?
thanks so much!



cotonblanc said:


> - see new list below -


----------



## am2022

here it is ladies!  Is this shade of blue cobalt, royal or navy?
thanks so much!


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ It looks Royal Blue to me.


----------



## cotonblanc

amacasa said:


> here it is ladies!  Is this shade of blue cobalt, royal or navy?
> thanks so much!



It should be Cobalt. Royal Blue is much more muted compared to the rich Cobalt. Navy is almost like black and the only giveaway is the zipper which is a truer navy than the leather itself. HTH


----------



## mai-mai

whats the difference between regular clutch trio to large trio?is it the size only or the long strap can be detached now?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mai-mai said:
			
		

> whats the difference between regular clutch trio to large trio?is it the size only or the long strap can be detached now?



The strap for large trio can't be detached !


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.celine.com/en/collection/winter/leather-goods/?device=iphone

Is this the same as the oversized Trio !?


----------



## cotonblanc

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://www.celine.com/en/collection/winter/leather-goods/?device=iphone
> 
> Is this the same as the oversized Trio !?



The removable sling might suggest its the new Oversized Trio. Metallics!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> The removable sling might suggest its the new Oversized Trio. Metallics!




I like the metallic look but Chrystalla from DF told me the 3 pouches are not detachable for the oversized trio!


----------



## sammix3

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://www.celine.com/en/collection/winter/leather-goods/?device=iphone
> 
> Is this the same as the oversized Trio !?




Oooh I like it!1


----------



## imlvholic

I went to Celine NY today & they have trios on display. I asked the SA about the up coming oversized trio & she said it's 3x the size of the original trio. It must be very big!!! I thought it's gonna be the same or similar size as the pouch. Anybody got the dimension on this yet?


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> I went to Celine NY today & they have trios on display. I asked the SA about the up coming oversized trio & she said it's 3x the size of the original trio. It must be very big!!! I thought it's gonna be the same or similar size as the pouch. Anybody got the dimension on this yet?



* The largo trio will be as large as the single pouch (strap will not removable).
* The oversized trio is much bigger with a detachable strap but rumor is that the three pouches won't be detachable.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Oversized trio should be 32cm by 28cm.


----------



## am2022

Thanks
Now I'm
Stuck!! I want an oversized trio but can't decide amongst
Red, navy or royal blue!!!
What color is the best you think?

QUOTE=cotonblanc;21828301]It should be Cobalt. Royal Blue is much more muted compared to the rich Cobalt. Navy is almost like black and the only giveaway is the zipper which is a truer navy than the leather itself. HTH[/QUOTE]


----------



## imlvholic

ilsecita said:


> * The largo trio will be as large as the single pouch (strap will not removable).
> * The oversized trio is much bigger with a detachable strap but rumor is that the three pouches won't be detachable.



Thanks for clarifying ilecita. I don't know why Celine can't just have all straps detachable on these trios, so we can use the them both ways & get our money's worth. All they have to do is just add hooks & still keep the price.

For the size, i'd most definitely go for the size that fits an Ipad, but hopefully not too big.


----------



## purse-nality

amacasa said:


> Thanks
> Now I'm
> Stuck!! I want an oversized trio but can't decide amongst
> Red, navy or royal blue!!!
> What color is the best you think?
> 
> QUOTE=cotonblanc;21828301]It should be Cobalt. Royal Blue is much more muted compared to the rich Cobalt. Navy is almost like black and the only giveaway is the zipper which is a truer navy than the leather itself. HTH



same here! need red more, but i opted for royal bec i think its the best color for the style. plus, celine makes the most gorgy bluez like no other! *gulp* i hope i made the right decision 

(would luv a small box in red)


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> Thanks for clarifying ilecita. I don't know why Celine can't just have all straps detachable on these trios, so we can use the them both ways & get our money's worth. All they have to do is just add hooks & still keep the price.
> 
> For the size, i'd most definitely go for the size that fits an Ipad, but hopefully not too big.



I totally agree! I had preordered the large trio but I'm gonna cancel because it doesn't fit my iPad from the dimensions DF provided. But I don't know if I want the oversized trio because the three pouches seem to no be detachable! I guess we will see!


----------



## LinnH

I have pre-ordered the oversized trio bag. I already have the black one in the regular size and had no idea that the bag also comes in a large size. Does anyone know if it comes in burgundy red?

I'm also wondering if anyone have seen the Celine knotted in calfskin bag?


----------



## LinnH

LinnH said:


> I have pre-ordered the oversized trio bag. I already have the black one in the regular size and had no idea that the bag also comes in a large size. Does anyone know if it comes in burgundy red?
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone have seen the Celine knotted in calfskin bag?




Here is the link: http://www.celine.com/en/collection/winter/leather-goods/knotted/31


----------



## Paris20

I also pre ordered the large trio in royal blue but now I'm thinking of switching to the red. I don't have any red bags and I have 3 blue bags. Have to think about it before DF starts shipping them out.


----------



## am2022

Oh all the color
Longings / decisions are making me more impatient !!!
Lol!! Just preordered the red box
Instead and I will wait until the large trio comes out before deciding!!!


----------



## LinnH

Can anyone post a picture of the trio large size? Is that model new for the fall 2012 season? Never seen it before.


----------



## Glitzcow

Hey there, may I ask how much is the trio in Singapore? And do they usually have them in store? TIA!


----------



## poppyspell

Glitzcow said:
			
		

> Hey there, may I ask how much is the trio in Singapore? And do they usually have them in store? TIA!



it should be around $1150 if i remember correctly. i've seen trios at dfs!


----------



## Mygen

I just bought a black trio from Luisaviaroma, however, i don't know if I should keep it, as I really like it in orange, cobalt and Royal blue.. I have the mini luggage in black.. But black just seem to be the safest choice, but some colorsplash would also be nice.. Ahh i just want it All, haha..


----------



## purse-nality

Ack! Just learned about a camel large in the fall main collection! Now i'm more confused as ever... Royal or camel??? Anyone?


----------



## Makenna

Royal


----------



## etyc

purse-nality said:


> Ack! Just learned about a camel large in the fall main collection! Now i'm more confused as ever... Royal or camel??? Anyone?



Both are pretty colors.  It depends on whether you want a neutral or pop one.  I'll get the royal blue as I don't have a blue bag right now, and I already have a few camel like color bags.  You know what, I failed to preorder at DF as C told me she has no more stock


----------



## Bornsocialite26

etyc said:


> Both are pretty colors.  It depends on whether you want a neutral or pop one.  I'll get the royal blue as I don't have a blue bag right now, and I already have a few camel like color bags.  You know what, I failed to preorder at DF as C told me she has no more stock



Dearest Purse,
^I second that! both are too pretty to choose from...
 Camel is neutral and is just so you...while Royal is just too handsome to resist...well you know "blue" is my middle name.... and it was your orig choice for the Large Trio in the first place.
I've fallen head over heels w/ the powder trio I got...because it's just so classic and neutral....
plus I think It's not bad to have both maybe? considering the price is comparable to wallets...
okay...Im no help here eh?


----------



## Lexiii

A) How much is the trio?

B) Where can one buy the trio? Barney's, Neiman Marcus, etc?


----------



## purse-nality

Makenna said:


> Royal


thanks for your input!



etyc said:


> Both are pretty colors.  It depends on whether you want a neutral or pop one.  I'll get the royal blue as I don't have a blue bag right now, and I already have a few camel like color bags.  You know what, I failed to preorder at DF as C told me she has no more stock


thanks! i do have blue bags (royal Trapeze, balen neon/cobalt blue city), but none small enough for days/nights when i need a light/fuzz-free bag. while camel goes w/ a lot, royal can be stunning in such a simple designed bag. and now that i learned large is sold out, i guess i should hold onto mine! 

did you decide too late? coz my friend was still able to prepay for 1, weeks after i informed you of the order list. maybe try putting your name down on the waitlist. you'll never know, someone just might change their mind --too?! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Dearest Purse,
> ^I second that! both are too pretty to choose from...
> Camel is neutral and is just so you...while Royal is just too handsome to resist...well you know "blue" is my middle name.... and it was your orig choice for the Large Trio in the first place.
> I've fallen head over heels w/ the powder trio I got...because it's just so classic and neutral....
> plus I think It's not bad to have both maybe? considering the price is comparable to wallets...
> okay...Im no help here eh?


terrible help!


----------



## etyc

Purse, maybe I was a little late.  I really hope I can get one at the end.


----------



## Paris20

I'm on the fence between Royal Blue and Red. I had pre ordered Royal Blue from DF but also asked Chrystalla about the red. I don't have any red bags but if I would buy a red bag I want it to be a true red. I don't think the red for fall 2012 is a true red (correct me if I'm wrong). 

So right now, I'm sticking to my Royal Blue order. I'm super excited to get it, June can't come fast enough.


----------



## purse-nality

any sighting of the large yet? excited and anxious! :tumbleweed:


----------



## etyc

purse-nality said:


> any sighting of the large yet? excited and anxious! :tumbleweed:



Not yet, but I saw a regular Trio in a new yellow color.  A very pretty milky yellow.  So tempted to get it but I know I have to wait for the Large Trio.


----------



## rustycat

I saw the large trio in cobalt and black, I prefer the small one. I just bought the small trio in cobalt and navy orange piping phantom!


----------



## rustycat

Paris20 said:
			
		

> I'm on the fence between Royal Blue and Red. I had pre ordered Royal Blue from DF but also asked Chrystalla about the red. I don't have any red bags but if I would buy a red bag I want it to be a true red. I don't think the red for fall 2012 is a true red (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> So right now, I'm sticking to my Royal Blue order. I'm super excited to get it, June can't come fast enough.



I saw the red trio in Macau's store. It's a true red and it's gorgeous!


----------



## purse-nality

etyc said:


> Not yet, but I saw a regular Trio in a new yellow color.  A very pretty milky yellow.  So tempted to get it but I know I have to wait for the Large Trio.


yellow sounds delish! 



rustycat said:


> I saw the large trio in cobalt and black, I prefer the small one. I just bought the small trio in cobalt and navy orange piping phantom!


ooh ooh pray tell plz! what didn't you like? is it about the size of the pouch/clutch or wider? fixed strap?


----------



## rustycat

purse-nality said:
			
		

> yellow sounds delish!
> 
> ooh ooh pray tell plz! what didn't you like? is it about the size of the pouch/clutch or wider? fixed strap?



It's smaller than the pouch/clutch and fixed strap like regular. It is just slightly bigger than regular (like 2-3cm) and it doesn't look good on me (I'm 5'6 btw). And the yellow is pretty too! I saw red,black,blue,yellow,cream, and burgundy.


----------



## purse-nality

rustycat said:


> It's smaller than the pouch/clutch and fixed strap like regular. It is just slightly bigger than regular (like 2-3cm) and it doesn't look good on me (I'm 5'6 btw). And the yellow is pretty too! I saw red,black,blue,yellow,cream, and burgundy.



how odd... measurement i got suggested that large is at least 10" wide. hmmm... anyway appreciate the info! thanks


----------



## rustycat

purse-nality said:
			
		

> how odd... measurement i got suggested that large is at least 10" wide. hmmm... anyway appreciate the info! thanks



I'll try to take a picture comparison tmr between regular and large.


----------



## Paris20

rustycat said:


> I saw the red trio in Macau's store. It's a true red and it's gorgeous!



Oh darn, it's too late for me to switch. Thanks for the info and please take a photo of the difference between regular and large.


----------



## etyc

rustycat said:
			
		

> I'll try to take a picture comparison tmr between regular and large.



Oh.... Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Megs

Just popping in to say I am trio obsessed and I'm hoping to add one or three  to my collection soon!!


----------



## ilsecita

Megs said:


> Just popping in to say I am trio obsessed and I'm hoping to add one or three  to my collection soon!!



Haha! You're silly  which colors do you have your eyes on?


----------



## rustycat

Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much for comparison pics!!! What made you decide on the regular size? You said it was more chic??? 

OTE=rustycat;22141394]Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.[/QUOTE]


----------



## etyc

rustycat said:


> Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.



Thanks *rustycat*!!  Just from the appearance, seems the smaller size looks better but the larger size is more practical.  The red is soooooo yummy.  I need a second thought on the royal blue now......  Do you know what colors are available for Large Trio?  Thanks.


----------



## Jadorelv

Price of trio solid and bicolor in hk and us??


----------



## Paris20

Thanks for the comparison pictures. Now I'm excited to get mine.


----------



## rustycat

etyc said:
			
		

> Thanks rustycat!!  Just from the appearance, seems the smaller size looks better but the larger size is more practical.  The red is soooooo yummy.  I need a second thought on the royal blue now......  Do you know what colors are available for Large Trio?  Thanks.



I saw in red, blue, burgundy and black today


----------



## rustycat

amacasa said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for comparison pics!!! What made you decide on the regular size? You said it was more chic???
> 
> OTE=rustycat;22141394]Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.


[/QUOTE]

I think it's more 'trio' haha but it's true that large size seems more practical to use


----------



## sammix3

rustycat said:


> Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.



Thanks for the comparisons pics! Very helpful!


----------



## Jadorelv

rustycat said:


> Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.



How much is the large trio and does it come in bicolor??? Also what are the dimensions??


----------



## gwentan

Jadorelv said:


> How much is the large trio and does it come in bicolor??? Also what are the dimensions??



The regular trio's dimensions: 22x15cm
Large trio: 25x18x5cm


----------



## Jadorelv

Will the trio large fit am iPad? And any us price updates?


----------



## rustycat

Jadorelv said:
			
		

> Will the trio large fit am iPad? And any us price updates?



Can't fit iPad. Macau is selling about HKD 8800.


----------



## bagfetishperson

rustycat said:


> Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.


 
Thanks for the comparison pics and I like both colours. They are all stunning!
But I still prefer the small size. I am petite and I think the small trio suits me better.
I have got one black trio and am hoping that I can add another trio in bright colour *fingers crossed*


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Received the pre-ordered large trio in navy blue and royal blue sat morning ! 

Comparing to cobalt blue,  royal blue is not as sharp and looks matte, the size is more practical comparing to the regular one...still a lovely color! 

Tried to take pics but all pictures taken can't capture the right shade ...Will try again with bright day light !


----------



## Paris20

Has anyone who pre-ordered from DF got their Large Trio already? thanks!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Has anyone who pre-ordered from DF got their Large Trio already? thanks!



Me! &#65306;D got the package sending to HK on sat morning !

Guess everyone will receive theirs starting from now on as Chrystalla mentions that pre-fall bags are now everywhere in their office !


----------



## Paris20

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Me! &#65306;D got the package sending to HK on sat morning !
> 
> Guess everyone will receive theirs starting from now on as Chrystalla mentions that pre-fall bags are now everywhere in their office !



Oh thanks, excited to get mine.


----------



## alisonanna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Received the pre-ordered large trio in navy blue and royal blue sat morning !
> 
> Comparing to cobalt blue,  royal blue is not as sharp and looks matte, the size is more practical comparing to the regular one...still a lovely color!
> 
> Tried to take pics but all pictures taken can't capture the right shade ...Will try again with bright day light !



Yay! Can't wait to see!
Do you like the size?  Will you do a modeling pic?


----------



## kobe939

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Has anyone who pre-ordered from DF got their Large Trio already? thanks!



What is DF? I am looking for a large trio on cobalt blue.


----------



## Paris20

kobe939 said:
			
		

> What is DF? I am looking for a large trio on cobalt blue.



DF is Departement Feminin in France. I think the large trio only comes in royal blue and not cobalt for the Fall Season.


----------



## sweetarrow

Currently, DF has the Red Large Trio in stock.. Secretly hoping someone would return Navy Blue/Royal blue so I can get it. I already have the Orange Trio so a Red would be a no-no..


----------



## am2022

wow... large trio bags delivered.. please post mod pics ladies.. would be interesting to see how it looks worn compared to the regular size???
congrats everyone!


----------



## Paris20

Just received an email from Chrystalla about shipping address confirmation so excited!


----------



## imlvholic

I want to see mod pics on this large trios too. Is it too big? What's the price difference w/ the regular trio? I've been waiting for this version, i hope it's not so overwhelming big as the SA in Celine Madison had described it.

Please anyone, post some mod pics.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Dear everyone, 

Just opened the box for the large trio for my friend and my electric blu box ...

Here is the modeling pic of the large trio ! I like the size ..,


----------



## Paris20

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Dear everyone,
> 
> Just opened the box for the large trio for my friend and my electric blu box ...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the large trio ! I like the size ..,



Nice size, looks good on you. Thanks!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Nice size, looks good on you. Thanks!



I ordered another royal blue large trio but shipped to Hong Kong ....the size is just right! Comparing to the regular one, you can have extra "iPhone wide" space.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

got this large trio? pic from mybeautifulbag.me


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

seahorseinstripes said:
			
		

> got this large trio? pic from mybeautifulbag.me



I think this is just the regular trio


----------



## am2022

i see its really just a tad bit bigger... hmmmm.. i think i need both sizes...


----------



## Paris20

amacasa said:
			
		

> i see its really just a tad bit bigger... hmmmm.. i think i need both sizes...



There is also the Oversize XL version that is much bigger.


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pics.. how about the cobalt./ royal blue dear?



mimi_glasshouse said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Just opened the box for the large trio for my friend and my electric blu box ...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the large trio ! I like the size ..,


----------



## purse-nality

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Just opened the box for the large trio for my friend and my electric blu box ...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the large trio ! I like the size ..,


Me likey!!! Thanks so much for sharing! Next, royal blue worn outdoors maybe? 



rustycat said:


> Hi all! Forgive me that I'm wrong! So the large trio is same size as the pouch.


Great comparison pic! Thanks thanks! I'm trying really really hard to resist red


----------



## Paris20

Got my Royal Blue Large trio today from DF.


----------



## imlvholic

Anyone got the dimensions on both regular & large trios? I just want to vision the actual sizes. I know the regular is too small for my needs & i want to know if the large is a good size. 

Comparison pics on both would be very helpful too. Tia


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> Anyone got the dimensions on both regular & large trios? I just want to vision the actual sizes. I know the regular is too small for my needs & i want to know if the large is a good size.
> 
> Comparison pics on both would be very helpful too. Tia


pics posted by rustycat on previous page....












i believe regular trio is around 7.5-8" wide, while large, per my info, is 25cm =10". although on the pic, the diff looks like only about an inch & a half. hope someone could confirm actual dimensions.


----------



## purse-nality

Paris20 said:


> Got my Royal Blue Large trio today from DF.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1766801



we're gonna be twins! so glad i didn't change my mind to red (but think i need both!)... btw, did it come in a hard box like the classic box's?


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> pics posted by rustycat on previous page....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe regular trio is around 7.5-8" wide, while large, per my info, is 25cm =10". although on the pic, the diff looks like only about an inch & a half. hope someone could confirm actual dimensions.



Oh! Thanks so much Purse, how did i miss that? Now, i want the large Red, it's a great size to fit my essentials. One more question, maybe i miss it too, do you know how much is the large?


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> Oh! Thanks so much Purse, how did i miss that? Now, i want the large Red, it's a great size to fit my essentials. One more question, maybe i miss it too, do you know how much is the large?



sorry i don't recall the u.s price. i also ordered mine from Df (last time i checked they still have red), paid &#8364;602 after detax


----------



## Paris20

purse-nality said:
			
		

> we're gonna be twins! so glad i didn't change my mind to red (but think i need both!)... btw, did it come in a hard box like the classic box's?



Thanks! No Celine hard box, i actually wanted one but failed to mentioned it to Chrystalla. For those in the US, I payed $29.63 brokers fee to UPS. Not bad really, I thought I'd pay more.


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> sorry i don't recall the u.s price. i also ordered mine from Df (last time i checked they still have red), paid 602 after detax



Thanks Purse. I also saw the new Large w/ detachable straps from the other thread & i think i'll wait. I can use it as a clutch & a bag, i hope it's gonna be available in the US, cause i don't want to deal w/ additional tax & Customs.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Thanks! No Celine hard box, i actually wanted one but failed to mentioned it to Chrystalla. For those in the US, I payed $29.63 brokers fee to UPS. Not bad really, I thought I'd pay more.



I don't think the trio comes with Celine Box as default


----------



## Paris20

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> I don't think the trio comes with Celine Box as default



Thanks, I thought that was the case.


----------



## mee4

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> I don't think the trio comes with Celine Box as default



Do any of their bags come with a box? I've ordered mini, nano and trio- none arrived in a Celine box.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mee4 said:
			
		

> Do any of their bags come with a box? I've ordered mini, nano and trio- none arrived in a Celine box.



The box bag & clutch pouch do come with the Celine Box


----------



## Makenna

One of my mini came in a box but only because I asked my SA to send me one.


----------



## cotonblanc

Makenna said:


> One of my mini came in a box but only because I asked my SA to send me one.



If the box is with the large flap with a magnetic closure then it is the gift box. My cabas came in one. I love it. Such a clean design and super roomy.


----------



## Makenna

cotonblanc said:


> If the box is with the large flap with a magnetic closure then it is the gift box. My cabas came in one. I love it. Such a clean design and super roomy.



Yes that's the one!  I love it too, DH keeps wanting to put it in our recycling bin, he couldn't understand why we need to keep an empty box


----------



## cotonblanc

Makenna said:


> Yes that's the one!  I love it too, DH keeps wanting to put it in our recycling bin, he couldn't understand why we need to keep an empty box



I call it an oversized cake box. LOL. Keep it. 

In Singapore, where I'm from, the boxes are not readily given out. I got mine from Hong Kong.


----------



## ilsecita

mimi_glasshouse said:


> The box bag & clutch pouch do come with the Celine Box



Boo my clutch pouch didn't come in a box  actually none of my Celine's came in boxes! (trio, pouch, wallet, minis, trapeze none!)


----------



## clarity9

ilsecita said:


> Boo my clutch pouch didn't come in a box  actually none of my Celine's came in boxes! (trio, pouch, wallet, minis, trapeze none!)


 
My wallet and clutch pouch came with the boxes. On the other hand, my box bag was shipped without a box but they sent me one when I requested for it.


----------



## Jadorelv

Paris20 said:


> Got my Royal Blue Large trio today from DF.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1766801



Price??


----------



## clarity9

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Purse. I also saw the new Large w/ detachable straps from the other thread & i think i'll wait. I can use it as a clutch & a bag, i hope it's gonna be available in the US, cause i don't want to deal w/ additional tax & Customs.


 
Think Zoe may carry them in their stores. Saw it featured on their blog. It's priced at $980. 
http://shopzoeonline.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/fall-celine-handbags-have-arrived/


----------



## ShoeLover

Love this thread! I bought a burgundy trio a while ago and I totally love it! It's small but super practical. I really want a black one. And now that I've seen the difference between the regular size and the large, I think I'm gonna get the regular size. It's just too cute!
I'd still like to see regular size vs large size modeling pictures so if anyone has both, please take a few pictures for us!!!!!!!


----------



## imlvholic

clarity9 said:


> Think Zoe may carry them in their stores. Saw it featured on their blog. It's priced at $980.
> http://shopzoeonline.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/fall-celine-handbags-have-arrived/



Thank you clarity9, i really appreciate the info, i just emailed them.


----------



## Paris20

Jadorelv said:


> Price??



720 regular price, if you live outside of Europe it's 602 minus VAT.


----------



## ilsecita

clarity9 said:


> My wallet and clutch pouch came with the boxes. On the other hand, my box bag was shipped without a box but they sent me one when I requested for it.



Did you buy in store?


----------



## Jadorelv

Paris20 said:


> 720 regular price, if you live outside of Europe it's 602 minus VAT.



So if u are tourist 600 eur only?? Do u know price in USA no tax??


----------



## Jadorelv

Who here knows the price I. USA no tax?


----------



## Paris20

Jadorelv said:


> So if u are tourist 600 eur only?? Do u know price in USA no tax??



Sorry I dont know the US price.


----------



## my3girls

for all the trio owners, does the leather scratch easily


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*Bornsocialite26* congratulation to you and your girl 
i love the colour on that blue, very eye catching


----------



## Paris20

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.



Congratulations on your new bundle of joy


----------



## peironglow

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.



Congrats, Born! I saw the new large trio blue yesterday in my local store. I actually skip it n decide to wait for a blue mini luggage or medium box instead.. Dont know will i regret it!

Congrats on the new arrival of your princess.. She really picks the right moment to come out, together with your Royal Blue Trio! A Royal Princess Indeed! Have a good rest! Do not glue your eyes on TPF too much! Haha


----------



## mai-mai

Congrats Born to your bby girl and trio, another pamana.....


----------



## amgmom

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.



Congratulations on your newborn princess baby girl! Love your new trio!


----------



## nycaesthete

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Dear everyone,
> 
> Just opened the box for the large trio for my friend and my electric blu box ...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the large trio ! I like the size ..,



I know this is off-topic, but could you post an image of your electric blue box? I'm curious about that color (and how it relates to prefall's royal blue). Thank you!


----------



## alisonanna

Congratulations on your new baby!  That's wonderful!

My royal blue large trio just arrived also.  It's a much better size for me than the original, since I can get my zip-around wallet inside.  What a great minimalist bag, I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Trio Love, I have the powder and royal blue, my sis the red and Mom the burgundy


----------



## Jadorelv

can the large accomodate an ipad?


----------



## peironglow

Jadorelv said:
			
		

> can the large accomodate an ipad?



No..


----------



## skyqueen

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.


Adore this!!!
Congrats on both babies!


----------



## am2022

congrats.. love all these!!! and the baby daughter as well!!!




Bornsocialite26 said:


> Trio Love, I have the powder and royal blue, my sis the red and Mom the burgundy


----------



## am2022

my trios arrived last night:  royal blue in regular and red in the large one: love them both!!!
But what's fascinating and Im still awestruck was the RED BOX!!! It is to die for!!!  Pics soon!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.



Congrats on your Trio and baby girl 



amacasa said:


> my trios arrived last night:  royal blue in regular and red in the large one: love them both!!!
> But what's fascinating and Im still awestruck was the RED BOX!!! It is to die for!!!  Pics soon!!!



hello darling! Wow congratulations, can't wait to see your Red Box! I would love to get my hands on a Large Trio  Hope to bump into you again soon!


----------



## am2022

hem!!!!   I still can't forget how i bumped into you last minute before flying out of Manila!!!  your mod pics and recognizing you in a random place is such a memorable thing!!! hope you are still enjoying Miss Ink Work!!! and of course always nice to see you here at Celine!!! 

What color large trio were you looking for?



bag'hem all said:


> Congrats on your Trio and baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> hello darling! Wow congratulations, can't wait to see your Red Box! I would love to get my hands on a Large Trio  Hope to bump into you again soon!


----------



## Paris20

Was at Barneys BH today and they have a burgundy Large Trio. Price is $1150. Really worth buying it from DF.


----------



## bag'hem all

amacasa said:


> hem!!!!   I still can't forget how i bumped into you last minute before flying out of Manila!!!  your mod pics and recognizing you in a random place is such a memorable thing!!! hope you are still enjoying Miss Ink Work!!! and of course always nice to see you here at Celine!!!
> 
> What color large trio were you looking for?



I know!!! How bizarre is that?! If you were still residing here I would have thought you were a serial stalker (kidding). I think you have a gift.  Oh yes definitely love her to bits... 

Actually thinking of getting a Camel or Khaki, something neutral in large. When is your box coming in?


----------



## am2022

I just saw the large olive on pic and it is divine!!!  Zoe has it ! You should check it out lady!  Aloharag has the large camel trio as well!!!  Keep me posted once you get it!
Yes the red box arrived 2 nights ago... Ive always loved Hermes clemence but this will do for now!!! Lol!



bag'hem all said:


> I know!!! How bizarre is that?! If you were still residing here I would have thought you were a serial stalker (kidding). I think you have a gift.  Oh yes definitely love her to bits...
> 
> Actually thinking of getting a Camel or Khaki, something neutral in large. When is your box coming in?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im dealing w/ a defect in my large trio in royal blue....the strap fasteners are so tight, it's impossible to be adjusted....hoping to hear from DF real soon...


----------



## Paris20

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Im dealing w/ a defect in my large trio in royal blue....the strap fasteners are so tight, it's impossible to be adjusted....hoping to hear from DF real soon...



I had the same problem but I just slowly pulled the strap through the leather fastener.  I know it was almost impossible at first because it would not budge but it did after a few pulls.


----------



## alisonanna

Paris20 said:


> I had the same problem but I just slowly pulled the strap through the leather fastener.  I know it was almost impossible at first because it would not budge but it did after a few pulls.




I agree, it is really tight, but it does come apart.  Mine arrived in the middle of our heat wave, it was even hot inside the bag compartments.  I was worried that the straps had melted together.   Pull hard, it will come apart.


----------



## bag'hem all

amacasa said:


> I just saw the large olive on pic and it is divine!!!  Zoe has it ! You should check it out lady!  Aloharag has the large camel trio as well!!!  Keep me posted once you get it!
> Yes the red box arrived 2 nights ago... Ive always loved Hermes clemence but this will do for now!!! Lol!



Oh great! I shall check it out then, thanks dear. LOL on the H Clemence, am sure you will get your hands on one in time


----------



## Jadorelv

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Arrived same day as my daughter was born, my second Trio in royal blue..Large.



Omgggg!!! Luv!! Can I ask for the price? And does one pouch accommodate an ipad???? Or at least as big as an iPad?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Jadorelv said:
			
		

> Omgggg!!! Luv!! Can I ask for the price? And does one pouch accommodate an ipad???? Or at least as big as an iPad?



same dimension as the clutch pouch, cannot fit in a iPad, it is usd$1150 or &euro;720


----------



## bag'hem all

amacasa said:


> I just saw the large olive on pic and it is divine!!!  Zoe has it ! You should check it out lady!  Aloharag has the large camel trio as well!!!  Keep me posted once you get it!
> Yes the red box arrived 2 nights ago... Ive always loved Hermes clemence but this will do for now!!! Lol!



Update dear, I just pre-ordered the large camel at AH and they have reconfirmed. It might take awhile, but am really excited. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

alisonanna said:


> I agree, it is really tight, but it does come apart.  Mine arrived in the middle of our heat wave, it was even hot inside the bag compartments.  I was worried that the straps had melted together.   Pull hard, it will come apart.



right, that is what I did but I can no longer put it back....It's incredibly tight and by forcing it back in a part of the strap fastener was starting to crack due to pressure...so I did not dare to further force it back in....I sent it to a local bag salon...I shall see on Wed what happened to it...


----------



## am2022

You are very welcome!!! Can't wait!
I will
PM
You !!  



bag'hem all said:


> Update dear, I just pre-ordered the large camel at AH and they have reconfirmed. It might take awhile, but am really excited. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Daphs

Manage to get a regular sized Royal Blue during the Harrods 10% off weekend! Score


----------



## am2022

We are royal blue regular sisters!!!

Wore my Large red trio the other day!!!

This is what ive noticed:  The large trio is better carried as a shoulder bag ( so i went shorter with the straps)  while the regular trio is better carried messenger style ( longest strap option)  .  THis is what works for me aesthetics wise which doesn't necessarily apply to all of us ladies - since different heights, weights, preference.

The large trio seemed too big/boxy  carried messenger style on me while the regular one looked more adorable messenger style... FYI - I was in pure casual clothes - sneakers, sweater and will try the large trio with a dress next time.
Have fun ladies!!!



Daphs said:


> Manage to get a regular sized Royal Blue during the Harrods 10% off weekend! Score


----------



## purse-nality

Daphs said:


> Manage to get a regular sized Royal Blue during the Harrods 10% off weekend! Score


Yay! Galing! 



amacasa said:


> We are royal blue regular sisters!!!
> 
> Wore my Large red trio the other day!!!
> 
> This is what ive noticed:  The large trio is better carried as a shoulder bag ( so i went shorter with the straps)  while the regular trio is better carried messenger style ( longest strap option)  .  THis is what works for me aesthetics wise which doesn't necessarily apply to all of us ladies - since different heights, weights, preference.
> 
> The large trio seemed too big/boxy  carried messenger style on me while the regular one looked more adorable messenger style... FYI - I was in pure casual clothes - sneakers, sweater and will try the large trio with a dress next time.
> Have fun ladies!!!


Been checking here to see if you've posted your pics girl! C'mon!


----------



## purse-nality

i'm in! and feeling blue. sharing my little fam.....








L-R: '12 spring small royal blue tricolor Trapeze, large royal blue Trio, neon blue embossed lizard Balen City w/ silver rh.



reposting mods here for ref......


----------



## etyc

Wow.... you are a blue fan, *Purse*... and your friend's blue Pandora is yummy too....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

And I guess this killer blue belongs in this thread too got him the day I gave birth two weeks ago.


----------



## purse-nality

etyc said:


> Wow.... you are a blue fan, *Purse*... and your friend's blue Pandora is yummy too....



Totally! Are we gonna be trio twinsies soon?  i'm seriously considering another in yellow! 

Helped my friend score that panda in the recent sale @Lindestore


----------



## ilsecita

Can any of you ladies post a picture carrying the large trio as a shoulder bag? I think I may wanna join the club


----------



## etyc

purse-nality said:


> Totally! Are we gonna be trio twinsies soon?  i'm seriously considering another in yellow!
> 
> Helped my friend score that panda in the recent sale @Lindestore



I was offered one from my local boutique but I finally didn't get it.  I really love the Royal blue but when I paired up with it, it just doesn't look alright .  I don't know why .  I've pre-ordered the black one instead.


----------



## nycaesthete

Question to trio owners: is the trio lined in lambskin or fabric? I'm considering purchasing one of these bags. How durable are they? I worry with anything even slightly heavy inside one of the pouches, the thin strap may get pulled too much/the pouches stretched out. Does the bag feel luxurious or just kind of casual?


----------



## alisonanna

My large trio is lined with fabric. 
I really love this bag. It's a great size and due to the generous pouch size, doesn't puff out too much. It keeps a nice profile.


----------



## purse-nality

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Can any of you ladies post a picture carrying the large trio as a shoulder bag? I think I may wanna join the club



pls excuse the outfit! my usual soccer mom look :shame: been running around w/ trio everyday now!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> pls excuse the outfit! my usual soccer mom look :shame: been running around w/ trio everyday now!



Thank you purse! Oh gosh I think I may need to join you in the large trio club as well!


----------



## purse-nality

nycaesthete said:


> Question to trio owners: is the trio lined in lambskin or fabric? I'm considering purchasing one of these bags. How durable are they? I worry with anything even slightly heavy inside one of the pouches, the thin strap may get pulled too much/the pouches stretched out. Does the bag feel luxurious or just kind of casual?



Right, fabric: 80% cotton 20% wool... Its kinda between the 2, casual luxurious. To be honest, i was surprised that leather feels thicker than i had expected it to be. Thought exterior is calf, apparently, lambskin. So far, i could simply buff out scratches w/ my fingers.


----------



## purse-nality

etyc said:


> I was offered one from my local boutique but I finally didn't get it.  I really love the Royal blue but when I paired up with it, it just doesn't look alright .  I don't know why .  I've pre-ordered the black one instead.



Can't go wrong w/ black! Super tempted to place another pre-order


----------



## purse-nality

ilsecita said:


> Thank you purse! Oh gosh I think I may need to join you in the large trio club as well!



No prob!


----------



## saira1214

Who bought the red one on eBay?!? Love!


----------



## louien

purse-nality said:


> pls excuse the outfit! my usual soccer mom look :shame: been running around w/ trio everyday now!



hot! (you must be at least 6', you make that large seem small and you're making me want one too! haha)


----------



## purse-nality

louien said:


> hot! (you must be at least 6', you make that large seem small and you're making me want one too! haha)



Haha! Thanks, but more like my thunder thighs make it seem small! That would be -8.5"  lol.


----------



## jacknoy

Hi Guys! Just want to check on what you can practically fit/put in a small trio and a large trio? Planning to get one on my trip to HK in August


----------



## louien

purse-nality said:


> Haha! Thanks, but more like my thunder thighs make it seem small! That would be -8.5"  lol.



:lolots: hot still! :worthy:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Going for 2weeks post partum check up, w/ the large Trio...w/ my uniform denim shorts and white Vneck tee...oh it's hard to leave my two week old baby even for a while! I saw a pink trio somewhere in this forum and I want I want! pink is def not me but since last year when I found out we are having a girl...I started to like pink's....


----------



## Jadorelv

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Going for 2weeks post partum check up, w/ the large Trio...w/ my uniform denim shorts and white Vneck tee...oh it's hard to leave my two week old baby even for a while! I saw a pink trio somewhere in this forum and I want I want! pink is def not me but since last year when I found out we are having a girl...I started to like pink's....



Can u lyk do a comparison pic between this and the iPad?


----------



## Jadorelv

purse-nality said:


> pls excuse the outfit! my usual soccer mom look :shame: been running around w/ trio everyday now!



Can I request full eye level angle mod. Pics of

It worn cross body in the shortest setting and longest setting
It worn shoulder bag in the shortest setting and longest setting
One of the pouches as a clutch
Comparison pics between iPad and large trio


!!!!!   Only if you have time not a urgent obligation !!!!

If u are willing to do so, thank you!!!


----------



## anika01

so happy to be part of the 'Trio Club'
Say hi to my Royal Blue Regular Trio!!!


----------



## jacknoy

anika01 said:
			
		

> so happy to be part of the 'Trio Club'
> Say hi to my Royal Blue Regular Trio!!!



Nice!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Went for my 3 week post partum check up and went rushing home lightning speed to see my li'l bun!


----------



## anika01

while at Ikea


----------



## AksInLvoe

I just want to share my new Celine Trio in royal blue I got this week.
For reference I am 5"0 and about 110 lbs.

Sorry for the dirty mirror 

Everybody looks fabulous with their trio. 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## blinkie80

Mine! I just gotta add mine in!
It's a small Storm!!


----------



## alisonanna

nycaesthete said:


> Question to trio owners: is the trio lined in lambskin or fabric? I'm considering purchasing one of these bags. How durable are they? I worry with anything even slightly heavy inside one of the pouches, the thin strap may get pulled too much/the pouches stretched out. Does the bag feel luxurious or just kind of casual?



After using my trio for the past couple weeks, I haven another comment about the lining:
it is so soft that I feel ok putting my glasses or sunglasses in the middle pouch without using a case.  I think they will not get scratched in the nice, soft lining.


----------



## anika01

wow!!! that's a nice color!!!
didn't know that the Trio came in storm! 
lucky you!



blinkie80 said:


> Mine! I just gotta add mine in!
> It's a small Storm!!


----------



## anika01

i agree! i thought the same! 
the inner lining is soo soft & smooth to the touch! just like the actual leather! 


alisonanna said:


> After using my trio for the past couple weeks, I haven another comment about the lining:
> it is so soft that I feel ok putting my glasses or sunglasses in the middle pouch without using a case.  I think they will not get scratched in the nice, soft lining.


----------



## anika01

Congrats *AksInLvoe*!!!
we are bag twins! 
Enjoy! 


AksInLvoe said:


> I just want to share my new Celine Trio in royal blue I got this week.
> For reference I am 5"0 and about 110 lbs.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror
> 
> Everybody looks fabulous with their trio.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## etyc

blinkie80 said:


> Mine! I just gotta add mine in!
> It's a small Storm!!



I have a small Storm too.  This color is so versatile.  Love it so much.


----------



## blinkie80

etyc said:


> I have a small Storm too. This color is so versatile. Love it so much.


 
We are baggies twins!!! Haha! I love the colour so much, it's so neutral! And the bag packs in so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Where did you get the storm Trio, girls?


----------



## saira1214

I finally got to see and touch a trio IRL. I am definitely getting this! It is sooo soft, I love it! I have been patiently waiting for the burgandy color, but seriously no one has it! Anyone know?


----------



## nycaesthete

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I finally got to see and touch a trio IRL. I am definitely getting this! It is sooo soft, I love it! I have been patiently waiting for the burgandy color, but seriously no one has it! Anyone know?



Did you try Bergdorf Goodman? I think I saw it there several weeks ago.


----------



## saira1214

nycaesthete said:
			
		

> Did you try Bergdorf Goodman? I think I saw it there several weeks ago.



I havent checked there. Thanks! does any one have SA info? I don't have a BG in my area.


----------



## nouvellevague~

Does anyone know where to find a Trio in canada? I desperately want one in burgundy


----------



## jennytalula

There's currently a burgundy one on eBay!


----------



## Paris20

I'm sad, the strap of my large Trio broke off. I'm so devastated . I don't even carry a lot and my bag is not heavy. I was walking
in the restaurant when I just felt the bag slip from my 
shoulder and fall on the ground. 

I just emailed Crystalla and DF. I can have it repaired locally but I feel
somewhat cheated to get a defective bag. Day is now ruined.


----------



## bagcat

Finally joining this club. Will post pics later.


----------



## etyc

Paris20 said:


> I'm sad, the strap of my large Trio broke off. I'm so devastated . I don't even carry a lot and my bag is not heavy. I was walking
> in the restaurant when I just felt the bag slip from my
> shoulder and fall on the ground.
> 
> I just emailed Crystalla and DF. I can have it repaired locally but I feel
> somewhat cheated to get a defective bag. Day is now ruined.



Oh, I am sorry to hear this.  I did put quite a lot of stuffs in my regular Trio and I find the bag pretty strong so far.  Would you mind to share which part of the defect appears?  I also pre-ordered a large Trio from DF.


----------



## etyc

caroulemapoulen said:


> Where did you get the storm Trio, girls?



Boutique in HK


----------



## Paris20

etyc said:


> Oh, I am sorry to hear this.  I did put quite a lot of stuffs in my regular Trio and I find the bag pretty strong so far.  Would you mind to share which part of the defect appears?  I also pre-ordered a large Trio from DF.



It's the leather strap part that is sewn to the middle pouch. I also started another thread Celine Trio Strap Broke Off, where I posted pictures.


----------



## macristina29

saira1214 said:


> I havent checked there. Thanks! does any one have SA info? I don't have a BG in my area.



Illona Baldeo is my SA at Bergdorfs. I have bought several bags from her and she's so great. Here's her work cellphone 347 9869405. Tell her Cristy sent you.

If you don't live in NY, you don't have to pay the sales tax, just shipping which I believe is $12. 

I hope you find the trio you are looking for. Goodluck.


----------



## bagcat

bagcat said:


> Finally joining this club. Will post pics later.



had to return my trio as I discovered a small part where the leather peeled off. Just a teeny weeny spot, but I know it's there. Now waiting for a new one to be ordered for me. Moral of the story: Inspect every inch before buying. Boo-hoo!


----------



## nycaesthete

bagcat said:
			
		

> had to return my trio as I discovered a small part where the leather peeled off. Just a teeny weeny spot, but I know it's there. Now waiting for a new one to be ordered for me. Moral of the story: Inspect every inch before buying. Boo-hoo!



I had asked earlier in this thread about the leather exterior w/fabric backing. I think this lower-end construction may be contributing to problems with these bags...poor Paris20 had her strap rip off! This shouldn't happen with strong well-crafted leather. Disappointing. 

I hope Celine redesigns these in all-leather construction with a sturdier strap...a touch more luxury would go a long way. They are such chic and simple pieces but I'm worried to get one now after reading about your issue and Paris20's.


----------



## saira1214

macristina29 said:


> Illona Baldeo is my SA at Bergdorfs. I have bought several bags from her and she's so great. Here's her work cellphone 347 9869405. Tell her Cristy sent you.
> 
> If you don't live in NY, you don't have to pay the sales tax, just shipping which I believe is $12.
> 
> I hope you find the trio you are looking for. Goodluck.


Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

nycaesthete said:


> I had asked earlier in this thread about the leather exterior w/fabric backing. I think this lower-end construction may be contributing to problems with these bags...poor Paris20 had her strap rip off! This shouldn't happen with strong well-crafted leather. Disappointing.
> 
> I hope Celine redesigns these in all-leather construction with a sturdier strap...a touch more luxury would go a long way. They are such chic and simple pieces but I'm worried to get one now after reading about your issue and Paris20's.





bagcat said:


> had to return my trio as I discovered a small part where the leather peeled off. Just a teeny weeny spot, but I know it's there. Now waiting for a new one to be ordered for me. Moral of the story: Inspect every inch before buying. Boo-hoo!





Paris20 said:


> It's the leather strap part that is sewn to the middle pouch. I also started another thread Celine Trio Strap Broke Off, where I posted pictures.


Yes, these quality issues are concerning. Many luxury retailers are having issues like this with their products. I don't understand how they get off charging such high prices and neglect the quality control. It makes me so mad.


----------



## ann_gsh

Was in Berlin today at The Corner Berlin, and saw the trio (regular size) in burgundy and red. I read above that some are looking for the burgundy color.. you could email their general email to see if they can ship to you! it is 600euros incl VAT (VAT is 19% in Germany).. they reply emails pretty fast!


----------



## saira1214

angsh said:
			
		

> Was in Berlin today at The Corner Berlin, and saw the trio (regular size) in burgundy and red. I read above that some are looking for the burgundy color.. you could email their general email to see if they can ship to you! it is 600euros incl VAT (VAT is 19% in Germany).. they reply emails pretty fast!



Does the burgundy lean red or brown. I just saw a photo where it looked more brownish.


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new large royal blue Trio  I hope it's sturdy!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Paris20 said:


> It's the leather strap part that is sewn to the middle pouch. I also started another thread Celine Trio Strap Broke Off, where I posted pictures.



Good luck I hope they replace/fix (preferably replace) it soon, keep us posted


----------



## Paris20

Harper Quinn said:


> Good luck I hope they replace/fix (preferably replace) it soon, keep us posted



Thank you! Bag is on it's way back to France.


----------



## forthecc

Ive been stalking this thread for weeks! Now I have an account!  ME WANT ORANGE, RED OR BURGUNDY IN LARGE!!


----------



## azn23

PLEASE HELP. 

I am looking for the regular trio in royal blue. Apparently, it is all sold out in Paris, however if any of you know of any places other than Celine and Galleries Lafayette that have stock of the bag, do let me know. my aunt is in Paris till Sunday. Thank you.


----------



## 4Elegance

Love these.  Think it may be my next one.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the winter 2012 trion in silver & python yummmyyy


----------



## Happy Luppy

^ wow amazing!! love the python! is that the oversized size or...?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> i'm in! and feeling blue. sharing my little fam.....​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: '12 spring small royal blue tricolor Trapeze, large royal blue Trio, neon blue embossed lizard Balen City w/ silver rh.​
> 
> 
> reposting mods here for ref......​


i am late to the party *C but your royal blue family is tdf!!  congrats sweetie!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My trio is 5 weeks today I had him when I gave birth also 5 weeks ago, been using it non-stop


----------



## Pao9

Me and my Black trio at the World of Coca Cola!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Pao9 said:


> Me and my Black trio at the World of Coca Cola!



You look gorgeous! I love your H belt as well! 
Is your trio the regular or large?


----------



## Pao9

Happy Luppy said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous! I love your H belt as well!
> Is your trio the regular or large?



Thank you!!! It's a regular! I always wanted a Chanel WOC but the trio holds so much more. It's very practical!!


----------



## anika01

gorgeous! 
i used to own a Chanel Woc.. and it does not compare to the Trio, in my opinion! hold more.. can go from day to night! 



Pao9 said:


> Thank you!!! It's a regular! I always wanted a Chanel WOC but the trio holds so much more. It's very practical!!


----------



## anika01

gorgeous! we're bag twins 
how's the quality on yours?mine seem to be very sturdy! 





Harper Quinn said:


> My new large royal blue Trio  I hope it's sturdy!


----------



## anika01

did you find your Trio already *azn23*?
if not, i saw a regular royal blue trio for sale in bonanza  


azn23 said:


> PLEASE HELP.
> 
> I am looking for the regular trio in royal blue. Apparently, it is all sold out in Paris, however if any of you know of any places other than Celine and Galleries Lafayette that have stock of the bag, do let me know. my aunt is in Paris till Sunday. Thank you.


----------



## anika01

hi *saira1214*!
how are you? 
i saw the burgundy in the store.. and it is a deep red/bordeux color.. .. it's actually sooo gorgeous! 
here's a couple of pics i snapped at the store! 










saira1214 said:


> Does the burgundy lean red or brown. I just saw a photo where it looked more brownish.


----------



## Pao9

anika01 said:
			
		

> hi saira1214!
> how are you?
> i saw the burgundy in the store.. and it is a deep red/bordeux color.. .. it's actually sooo gorgeous!
> here's a couple of pics i snapped at the store!



I agree the trio is better, I didn't think about the day to night thing, it's true it's casual yet chic! That burgundy looks delish!!!! What size of luggage is that? The mini or micro?


----------



## Harper Quinn

anika01 said:


> gorgeous! we're bag twins
> how's the quality on yours?mine seem to be very sturdy!



Congratulations!  I  my Trio!


----------



## marcheej

Bornsocialite26 said:


> My trio is 5 weeks today I had him when I gave birth also 5 weeks ago, been using it non-stop



hi! may I know what size your Trio is? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

anika01 said:
			
		

> hi saira1214!
> how are you?
> i saw the burgundy in the store.. and it is a deep red/bordeux color.. .. it's actually sooo gorgeous!
> here's a couple of pics i snapped at the store!



I love it!! Thanks for your pics!!


----------



## saira1214

seahorseinstripes said:
			
		

> the winter 2012 trion in silver & python yummmyyy



I die with the python trio!!


----------



## BagLover21

Purchased a burgundy trio yesterday. In love with it!


----------



## frankiextah

Was finally able to find a perfect navy large trio from Bergdorf Goodman 2 days ago ! Perfect with no scratches !!


----------



## menchie20

How much is a large trio?


----------



## sara09

^I have understood that the price of large is EUR 720 but does anybody know how much is the EUR price of regular trio?


----------



## Brygo

frankiextah said:


> Was finally able to find a perfect navy large trio from Bergdorf Goodman 2 days ago ! Perfect with no scratches !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831344



how much>?


----------



## Happy Luppy

frankiextah said:


> Was finally able to find a perfect navy large trio from Bergdorf Goodman 2 days ago ! Perfect with no scratches !!



Loves it. 
Congrats


----------



## sara09

Hello ladies! I am looking for a Trio in burgundy (regular or large). Sadly it seems that this colour is sold out everywhere..  Please if you see this bag anywhere (Europe preferred), I would appreciate the info! 

Does anyone know if burgundy colour is included in this fall's collection ie if there is going to be more stock soon?


----------



## BagLover21

sara09 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I am looking for a Trio in burgundy (regular or large). Sadly it seems that this colour is sold out everywhere..  Please if you see this bag anywhere (Europe preferred), I would appreciate the info!
> 
> Does anyone know if burgundy colour is included in this fall's collection ie if there is going to be more stock soon?



Hi. I bought a burgundy regular from Saks in Atlanta in the US last week. I know it's not Europe but wanted to share.


----------



## ypph

Ahh I'm loving the royal blue trio on everyone! It's making me want one too!


----------



## asrmama

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> My trio is 5 weeks today I had him when I gave birth also 5 weeks ago, been using it non-stop



Hello Bornsocialite26! I'm new here in the forum and noticed that you're in Manila. May I ask where you purchased your trio? BTW, congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## sara09

Just in case somebody else is looking for burgundy Trios in Europe, I have last week and today called all the boutiques and burgundy and bordeaux bags are totally sold out.  It seems that all the European stores are mostly having left only some few bright red, orange and brown trios at the moment.

I guess I have to wait for new stock coming later..


----------



## hester93

sara09 said:


> ^I have understood that the price of large is EUR 720 but does anybody know how much is the EUR price of regular trio?




I got a regular black trio for 550 euros in Amsterdam this June, hope this helps


----------



## cherlynk

Hello! Can a regular trio fit a long wallet?


----------



## Pao9

cherlynk said:
			
		

> Hello! Can a regular trio fit a long wallet?



I have a prada saffiano wallet and it doesn't fit on a regular! Hope this helps!


----------



## alisonanna

cherlynk said:


> Hello! Can a regular trio fit a long wallet?


my BV zip around doesn't fit either.
It works great in the large.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can any lovely TPFers tell me what colour of this trio is?


----------



## hester93

Happy Luppy said:


> Can any lovely TPFers tell me what colour of this trio is?



I believe it's called 'powder'


----------



## Happy Luppy

I thought Powder is a lighter?


----------



## am2022

This is camel!!!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Thank you for your help *amacasa* ^-^

I'm contemplating to add another Trio to my collection 
But i'm not sure to choose between Powder or Camel


----------



## sara09

Powder and Camel are both so pretty! If I wasn't so fixated with burgundy at the moment, I think I would go for Camel.  Hoping the new stock will arrive very soon, can't wait to get my burgundy Trio!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Hi girls anyone have any idea if I can get a black trio of any size in Australia or online ect? Also Australian price please..thank you


----------



## ypph

miss miniskirt said:
			
		

> Hi girls anyone have any idea if I can get a black trio of any size in Australia or online ect? Also Australian price please..thank you



I saw it at Christine's last week. Might still be there. Didn't check the price but I think it's under 1k


----------



## dbaby

So I am gathering that BNY and BG carry the large trio but NM does not? The leather is $1150, correct? TIA!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Thank you now to decide with or without the strap?? Any opinons?


----------



## Pao9

miss miniskirt said:
			
		

> Thank you now to decide with or without the strap?? Any opinons?



With!!! You can always tuck the strap in the middle pouch of you want to carry it as a clutch I guess. Without the strap in my opinion defeats the purpose since its design is very simple already!


----------



## AksInLvoe

My 2nd trio in yellow.


----------



## 4Elegance

AksInLvoe said:
			
		

> My 2nd trio in yellow.



It's beautiful.  Congrats


----------



## AksInLvoe

4Elegance said:
			
		

> It's beautiful.  Congrats



Thank you. Got it about a month ago. Enjoying its color. You mini is beautiful too!


----------



## baglover126

AksInLvoe said:


> My 2nd trio in yellow.


 
it is beautiful.. make me want to get one now..


----------



## jamberry

Loving the navy trio so classy!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

doea anyone know if it will be released in powder pink or camel again(possibily the large version)?  TIA


----------



## menchie20

Went to Neiman Marcus and Saks Fifth Avenue and was told that they did not order the large Trio at all. Anybody knows where I can find this?

Barneys in Rodeo Drive had a large trio in black but with shearling on top, selling for $1,800.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got my regular used Burgundy Trio last Friday. I'm already in love.


----------



## am2022

love the burgundy trio caroule...
we are burgundy sisters... but i have yet to use it !!


----------



## sara09

Love this! I am yet to find the burgundy one myself..



caroulemapoulen said:


> I got my regular used Burgundy Trio last Friday. I'm already in love.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sara09 said:


> Love this! I am yet to find the burgundy one myself..



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## am2022

my red large trio!!! thanks ladies for letting me share!


----------



## yinnie

Ahhh I've fallen in love with trio after seeing it irl... I just per ordered vermilion large trio from DF's Chrystalla (as recommended on the forum). She is so quick to respond!


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> my red large trio!!! thanks ladies for letting me share!



This pic has totally made me want to get a trio!!! How much does it retail for?


----------



## am2022

hi jaded!
it is around $ 1150 here in the US.
so get it from Chrystalla at departement feminin.  I did send you the link.
You get at least 20% less due to VAT removal as well as free shipping.
Good luck sweetie!



Jaded81 said:


> This pic has totally made me want to get a trio!!! How much does it retail for?


----------



## aileendj320

saw a trio on ebay...attempted
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2322047380


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> hi jaded!
> it is around $ 1150 here in the US.
> so get it from Chrystalla at departement feminin.  I did send you the link.
> You get at least 20% less due to VAT removal as well as free shipping.
> Good luck sweetie!



I did have a quick look.., so tempted!!! Your fault because you look so good with it! It was never really on my radar until I saw it on you!

There are only 2 sizes and yours is the larger size right?


----------



## yinnie

amacasa said:


> hi jaded!
> it is around $ 1150 here in the US.
> so get it from Chrystalla at departement feminin.  I did send you the link.
> You get at least 20% less due to VAT removal as well as free shipping.
> Good luck sweetie!



Oh DF does free shipping?? I didn't even ask about shipping when I emailed her... Too excited to be getting the trio


----------



## poppyspell

does the leather get scratched easily?


----------



## imlvholic

Any update on the large Trios w/ detachable straps availability in the US? I've been waiting for this to show up in the stores.


----------



## am2022

Hi again! Yes this is the large!
The regular one had been out for 2 1/2 years last spring was when
They started making the large!
I feel that the large is better carried as a shoulder bag and the regular could've carried both ways- shoulder or messenger !
I haven't used the small one
But this thread should have comparison pics of both the regular and
Large!
Good luck!!



Jaded81 said:


> I did have a quick look.., so tempted!!! Your fault because you look so good with it! It was never really on my radar until I saw it on you!
> 
> There are only 2 sizes and yours is the larger size right?


----------



## t_lo

yinnie said:


> Oh DF does free shipping?? I didn't even ask about shipping when I emailed her... Too excited to be getting the trio


 
i'm not amacasa but i paid shipping when i ordered from DF, it was 50 euros but my bag arrived in 3 business days (i'm in california).  overall the euro price of the bag + customs + shipping was still much much cheaper than buying local!  hth!


----------



## aileendj320

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1886044340618065491

is this one large?????????


----------



## lofty

Can someone help me out here? I'm new to the trio and would like to get one. I am confused from the posts I read here. Is the regular (small) trio still available? And is the large the same as the oversized? Do the large trios come with detachable straps? hELp!


----------



## Paris20

lofty said:
			
		

> Can someone help me out here? I'm new to the trio and would like to get one. I am confused from the posts I read here. Is the regular (small) trio still available? And is the large the same as the oversized? Do the large trios come with detachable straps? hELp!



The large and oversized are two different sizes and not the same. The strap on the large is not detachable, but the oversized one is.


----------



## imlvholic

Paris20 said:


> The large and oversized are two different sizes and not the same. The strap on the large is not detachable, but the oversized one is.



Oh.... so, there's 3 sizes? Do you know how big is the oversized one w/ the detachable strap?


----------



## Paris20

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Oh.... so, there's 3 sizes? Do you know how big is the oversized one w/ the detachable strap?



I think if you go back a page or two there is a photo of the oversized trio. It's huge!


----------



## Paris20

Here is a photo someone posted in the Celine Trio Strap Question.


----------



## lofty

Paris20 said:
			
		

> The large and oversized are two different sizes and not the same. The strap on the large is not detachable, but the oversized one is.



Oh now I know, thank you!


----------



## imlvholic

Paris20 said:


> Here is a photo someone posted in the Celine Trio Strap Question.
> 
> View attachment 1872784


Wahhhhh!!!!That's way too LARGE for me, I don't think it's good for the eye!!!!
Thanks for the pics, now, I don't have to wait or need the detachable version strap TRIO, YIKES!


----------



## Pao9

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Wahhhhh!!!!That's way too LARGE for me, I don't think it's good for the eye!!!!
> Thanks for the pics, now, I don't have to wait or need the detachable version strap TRIO, YIKES!



I agree! I just saw this now! It defeats the purpose! Looks like a computer bag to me, I would stick to the regular or large


----------



## sara09

Love my new large Trio in burgundy!


----------



## lofty

Does anyone know how different is the large compared to the regular in terms of the dimensions?


----------



## sara09

lofty said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how different is the large compared to the regular in terms of the dimensions?



Large is 25x18 cm, regular 22x15 cm.


----------



## yinnie

Paris20 said:


> Here is a photo someone posted in the Celine Trio Strap Question.
> 
> View attachment 1872784



I remember I saw this in store and thought it was like a laptop bag!


----------



## lofty

sara09 said:
			
		

> Large is 25x18 cm, regular 22x15 cm.



Thanks for the info


----------



## mai-mai

Paris20 said:


> Here is a photo someone posted in the Celine Trio Strap Question.
> 
> View attachment 1872784


 

its too big.... still very beautiful.


----------



## lofty

I have just received my large trio in vermillion. But it looks really like a true red to me. Does anyone who owns a trio vermillion agree with me? I know Celine has a RED Trio too, so it's really puzzling if the vermillion and red look so similar!


----------



## yinnie

lofty said:


> I have just received my large trio in vermillion. But it looks really like a true red to me. Does anyone who owns a trio vermillion agree with me? I know Celine has a RED Trio too, so it's really puzzling if the vermillion and red look so similar!



i was thinking of getting the vermilion trio from DF. just received pic and it does look red... so Im going to give it a miss this time round and wait for another colour... i already have red chanel woc which is similar size.
thanks for confirming my decision!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took my regular/small in Burgundy out today


----------



## nscwong

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I took my regular/small in Burgundy out today



Just gorgeous


----------



## Halothane

My friend just helped me got a red regular trio today! 
I m so happy!
Does anyone know how much it costs in Europe? I bought it at $739USD


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone know if the trio comes in different exotics??


----------



## etyc

Saw a python in regular size 2-3 months ago.   



soholaleni said:


> Does anyone know if the trio comes in different exotics??


----------



## soholaleni

etyc said:


> Saw a python in regular size 2-3 months ago.



Thanks! Yeah, I thought it would be smart to actually google it and saw one in python..wonder how much they are.


----------



## am2022

soho, quite pricey.. i think $ 1700- 1900 if im not mistaken!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> soho, quite pricey.. i think $ 1700- 1900 if im not mistaken!



Thanks amacasa! That is quite high. I bought the black trio today!! So excited because this will be my first Celine


----------



## menchie20

Halothane said:


> My friend just helped me got a red regular trio today!
> I m so happy!
> Does anyone know how much it costs in Europe? I bought it at $739USD



Département Féminin in France sells at these prices:

Large Trio - 720 (602 excl.VAT)
Trio - 620 (518,39 excl.VAT)


----------



## Halothane

Thanks for your information. May I know if these price is same as Celine shop in Europe?



menchie20 said:


> Département Féminin in France sells at these prices:
> 
> Large Trio - 720 (602 excl.VAT)
> Trio - 620 (518,39 excl.VAT)


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Thanks amacasa! That is quite high. I bought the black trio today!! So excited because this will be my first Celine



Congrats, Soho!! mod pics!!


----------



## sara09

Halothane said:
			
		

> Thanks for your information. May I know if these price is same as Celine shop in Europe?



Yes, Celine shops in Europe have the same prices.


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Congrats, Soho!! mod pics!!



Its on its way to me, so I will when I get it next week  The wait is the hardest part!


----------



## Pao9

Here is my black trio on its way to see Florence + the machine!


----------



## imlvholic

menchie20 said:


> Département Féminin in France sells at these prices:
> 
> Large Trio - 602 excl.VAT



How much is this in dollars? I'm thinking of getting the black or navy.


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Its on its way to me, so I will when I get it next week  The wait is the hardest part!



Totally!!! Where did you get it?



Pao9 said:


> Here is my black trio on its way to see Florence + the machine!
> 
> View attachment 1889928



Love this!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Totally!!! Where did you get it?



I got it at 4510 which is a store in Dallas, TX. They have another in black. A nice tpfer told me about the store, as I had not even heard of it before. 

Are you in Canada? I think i remember this from the Isabel Marant forum. I am a Canadian living in the states so I always love to meet fellow Canucks


----------



## soholaleni

Pao9 said:


> Here is my black trio on its way to see Florence + the machine!
> 
> View attachment 1889928



Love it!! Florence + the machine was just in my city like 2 days ago!


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> How much is this in dollars? I'm thinking of getting the black or navy.



You should just google that as exchange rates change daily....


----------



## ilirida

Would any of you ladies know if/where I would be able to get my hands on a hibiscus regular size trio? I know it's fall and I'm assuming that's a spring color so just wondering if its even possible! Any input is appreciated!


----------



## imlvholic

ilsecita said:


> You should just google that as exchange rates change daily....



Thanks ilsecita, i did already.  i can't believe the price difference in the US. Maybe even if i pay for the import tax, i will still save. Too bad, DF is out of stock right now.


----------



## HipsterToaster

What is the price of the largest size trio?


----------



## nscwong

HipsterToaster said:
			
		

> What is the price of the largest size trio?



About HKD15,000 in HK, the price should be pretty much the same in US


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> I got it at 4510 which is a store in Dallas, TX. They have another in black. A nice tpfer told me about the store, as I had not even heard of it before.
> 
> Are you in Canada? I think i remember this from the Isabel Marant forum. I am a Canadian living in the states so I always love to meet fellow Canucks



Hi Soho!!

Yes - I'm a bonifide Canuck! Nervously anticipating the winter...  I wish I was in Texas - you lucky girl! I might call that store to see if they ship to Canada...a black sounds perfect. Was it the large or the regular? Did they also have other colours? Do you mind me asking how much it was? Sorry for so many questions!!! I also have family in Arizona that I could have it sent to rather than mailed here. Just when I thought I was getting into enough trouble on the IM thread!!!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Hi Soho!!
> 
> Yes - I'm a bonifide Canuck! Nervously anticipating the winter...  I wish I was in Texas - you lucky girl! I might call that store to see if they ship to Canada...a black sounds perfect. Was it the large or the regular? Did they also have other colours? Do you mind me asking how much it was? Sorry for so many questions!!! I also have family in Arizona that I could have it sent to rather than mailed here. Just when I thought I was getting into enough trouble on the IM thread!!!



I definitely don't miss winters in Manitoba!! I am actually in Florida now which is awesome and on the complete other end of the spectrum (soo hot here right now). But, I did order my trio from Texas to avoid sales tax and it was $980. Its cheaper to order internationally through Department Feminin for example, but they don't have any right now and I didn't want to wait! So I was willing to pay alittle more. It is the regular size. I don't know if they had other colors, but if you are interested,  I have the email of a very nice SA I can PM you. The customer service was great, but I cant confirm that they ship to Canada. I guess you could ask them that


----------



## mzlesley

ilirida said:
			
		

> Would any of you ladies know if/where I would be able to get my hands on a hibiscus regular size trio? I know it's fall and I'm assuming that's a spring color so just wondering if its even possible! Any input is appreciated!



I was at NM Houston about a month ago as they had a bright pink and orange trio and perhaps another color. Regular size. You can see of they still have it. I am looking for the large one without any luck ):  also apologies that I don't know the exact names of the colors.


----------



## mzlesley

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi Soho!!
> 
> Yes - I'm a bonifide Canuck! Nervously anticipating the winter...  I wish I was in Texas - you lucky girl! I might call that store to see if they ship to Canada...a black sounds perfect. Was it the large or the regular? Did they also have other colours? Do you mind me asking how much it was? Sorry for so many questions!!! I also have family in Arizona that I could have it sent to rather than mailed here. Just when I thought I was getting into enough trouble on the IM thread!!!



Hey I went by fortyfiveten today and they still had a black trio on display. They also had a python one. Both in the regular size. Hope this helps. I stopped by about 3 hours ago (;


----------



## ilirida

mzlesley said:
			
		

> I was at NM Houston about a month ago as they had a bright pink and orange trio and perhaps another color. Regular size. You can see of they still have it. I am looking for the large one without any luck ):  also apologies that I don't know the exact names of the colors.



Thank you! Do you happen to know the price of the trio I've read from 800-980 so I'm a little confused over that! But thank you so much for the info!!


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> Thanks ilsecita, i did already.  i can't believe the price difference in the US. Maybe even if i pay for the import tax, i will still save. Too bad, DF is out of stock right now.



Absolutely agree! In my experience buying from DF as opposed to here in the US is cheaper! Hopefully they restock soon


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> I definitely don't miss winters in Manitoba!! I am actually in Florida now which is awesome and on the complete other end of the spectrum (soo hot here right now). But, I did order my trio from Texas to avoid sales tax and it was $980. Its cheaper to order internationally through Department Feminin for example, but they don't have any right now and I didn't want to wait! So I was willing to pay alittle more. It is the regular size. I don't know if they had other colors, but if you are interested,  I have the email of a very nice SA I can PM you. The customer service was great, but I cant confirm that they ship to Canada. I guess you could ask them that



Thanks, Soho! I think I might wait to see if they get a navy or a burgundy. I may end up with the black but I think I'd need the large one (too much stuff in my purse!). Congrats on yours! Please let me know how you enjoy it! I will think of you in your hot Texas weather while I suffer another Alberta winter!!



mzlesley said:


> Hey I went by fortyfiveten today and they still had a black trio on display. They also had a python one. Both in the regular size. Hope this helps. I stopped by about 3 hours ago (;



Thanks! That's very nice of you!!


----------



## soholaleni

mzlesley said:


> Hey I went by fortyfiveten today and they still had a black trio on display. They also had a python one. Both in the regular size. Hope this helps. I stopped by about 3 hours ago (;



Oh, they had python?! Was it dark like this or lighter? Did you notice the price? Thanks in advance


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Soho! I think I might wait to see if they get a navy or a burgundy. I may end up with the black but I think I'd need the large one (too much stuff in my purse!). Congrats on yours! Please let me know how you enjoy it! I will think of you in your hot Texas weather while I suffer another Alberta winter!!
> 
> Thanks! That's very nice of you!!



_You can try http://www.*cahierdexercices*.com/  
I remember they have trio in various colors when I was there 2 weeks ago. You only have to pay 5% GST for shipment from Montreal to Alberta and no need to worry about import duties/taxes for ordering internationally._


----------



## raradarling

mimi_glasshouse said:


> _You can try http://www.*cahierdexercices*.com/
> I remember they have trio in various colors when I was there 2 weeks ago. You only have to pay 5% GST for shipment from Montreal to Alberta and no need to worry about import duties/taxes for ordering internationally._



oh wow!! that's even better! thx so much!!


----------



## mzlesley

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Oh, they had python?! Was it dark like this or lighter? Did you notice the price? Thanks in advance



I am almost positive it looks like that picture. I had no time to play with it bc I was rushing off to a lunch appt. Call Chris there and he should be able to let you know. It was very pretty though. Btw they are going to Paris next week to buy for the Spring. I hope they come back with good picks!


----------



## saira1214

Why doesn't the trio come in stamped croc??!!! outs:


----------



## soholaleni

mzlesley said:


> I am almost positive it looks like that picture. I had no time to play with it bc I was rushing off to a lunch appt. Call Chris there and he should be able to let you know. It was very pretty though. Btw they are going to Paris next week to buy for the Spring. I hope they come back with good picks!



Thanks! Yeah, I'm excited about spring collection although my wallet is not


----------



## nscwong

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Why doesn't the trio come in stamped croc??!!! outs:



I am hoping that too!!!!!


----------



## Jodith

ilirida said:


> Would any of you ladies know if/where I would be able to get my hands on a hibiscus regular size trio? I know it's fall and I'm assuming that's a spring color so just wondering if its even possible! Any input is appreciated!


check Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills; they had one (hibiscus) recently.


----------



## yinnie

saira1214 said:


> Why doesn't the trio come in stamped croc??!!! outs:



I think I drooled just thinking about this...


----------



## 41106

Hi there, the one on the most right hand side, does it call "gray" or "smoke".
Thanks a ton!!


----------



## saira1214

41106 said:


> Hi there, the one on the most right hand side, does it call "gray" or "smoke".
> Thanks a ton!!


 I've seen it referred to a "storm"


----------



## 27leborse

I own a storm trio and I must say that the color is definitely more khaki toned in real life than the trio in the photo. It definitely looks more steel grey to me, so perhaps it is a newer "gray", maybe for spring 2013?


----------



## cotonblanc

41106 said:


> Hi there, the one on the most right hand side, does it call "gray" or "smoke".
> Thanks a ton!!



The army green with that orange should be from Fall 2011 and was part of the Christmas collection. 



> TRIO BAGS IN ARMY GREEN LAMBSKIN 165113ETA.31GR
> IN ORANGE LAMBSKIN 165113ETA.20OR
> IN NAVY BLUE LAMBSKIN 165113ETA.07OC
> IN SMOKE LAMBSKIN 165113ETA.08SM



I believe the grey is Smoke, like the suede wings of the Smoke trapeze attached.


----------



## amoree

Ah does anyone know the best place for Australian customer to purchase Celine handbags and jewlery?!


----------



## cotonblanc

amoree said:


> Ah does anyone know the best place for Australian customer to purchase Celine handbags and jewlery?!



This thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/celine-in-melbourne-australia-663346.html might come in useful.


----------



## imlvholic

FINALLY!!!!! I gave in!!!! I pre-ordered the Large Black Trio for November delivery. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe the price difference between US & Europe, almost $400 cheaper in Europe.

Anybody know how much is the import tax I will be expecting to pay in the US?


----------



## lofty

imlvholic said:
			
		

> FINALLY!!!!! I gave in!!!! I pre-ordered the Large Black Trio for November delivery. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe the price difference between US & Europe, almost $400 cheaper in Europe.
> 
> Anybody know how much is the import tax I will be expecting to pay in the US?



Congrats! Did you order from DF? I wanted to order my 2nd trio but they did not have the color I wanted. If you ordered from DF, they are able to ship as a gift and I didn't have to pay any taxes!


----------



## Paris20

imlvholic said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I gave in!!!! I pre-ordered the Large Black Trio for November delivery. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe the price difference between US & Europe, almost $400 cheaper in Europe.
> 
> Anybody know how much is the import tax I will be expecting to pay in the US?



I paid around $28 to UPS for duties for my large trio in July.


----------



## sara09

After a few weeks use, I am so happy that I got my large trio!  It is so pretty and also very practical. It looks small but the bag is actually quite roomy. The best thing is that I can easily find my stuff from the bag because of the separate pouches..


----------



## imlvholic

Paris20 said:


> I paid around $28 to UPS for duties for my large trio in July.



Really? That's it? Thanks for the info.


----------



## imlvholic

lofty said:


> Congrats! Did you order from DF? I wanted to order my 2nd trio but they did not have the color I wanted. If you ordered from DF, they are able to ship as a gift and I didn't have to pay any taxes!



Yes from DF, though it was a challenge on the pre-order because it was wierd how the pre-order is done w/ them & they didn't even tell me. They have to activate the listing just for you to pre-pay & actually didn't make sense because you have to catch it ontime when it's up, not to mention the time difference, like you're online waiting 24 hrs a day. Otherwise, it expires & after going back and forth on the email, trying to ask them of a better & easier way to make it work both ways. Finally after 4x missed, she left the listing overnight active & i got it.  Whew!!! 

It took me awhile to decide on the color since i only want 1 & finally decided on the Black w/c is very versatile & practical for me. They only have 2 color choices this time, black & navy. I'll send a request if they can mark it as a gift. Thanks.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I gave in!!!! I pre-ordered the Large Black Trio for November delivery. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe the price difference between US & Europe, almost $400 cheaper in Europe.
> 
> Anybody know how much is the import tax I will be expecting to pay in the US?


 congrats bella!! we will be large trio twins  

yes prices here in europe are much better


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> Yes from DF, though it was a challenge on the pre-order because it was wierd how the pre-order is done w/ them & they didn't even tell me. They have to activate the listing just for you to pre-pay & actually didn't make sense because you have to catch it ontime when it's up, not to mention the time difference, like you're online waiting 24 hrs a day. Otherwise, it expires & after going back and forth on the email, trying to ask them of a better & easier way to make it work both ways. Finally after 4x missed, she left the listing overnight active & i got it. Whew!!!
> 
> It took me awhile to decide on the color since i only want 1 & finally decided on the Black w/c is very versatile & practical for me. They only have 2 color choices this time, black & navy. I'll send a request if they can mark it as a gift. Thanks.


 Thanks for this info! I'm looking for a burgundy or green trio, so I'll keep my eye out. Is there a way to get on their mailing list?


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats bella!! we will be large trio twins
> 
> yes prices here in europe are much better



Thanks Chloe, the large size trio is worth waiting for. You're so lucky you live there, it's such a big price difference compared to US plus the availability is much better too.



saira1214 said:


> Thanks for this info! Is there a way to get on their mailing list?



Just email them: customerservice@departementfeminin.com
They'll let you know on what's coming.


----------



## Halothane

my first order of a Trio! from DF. looking forward to seeing it!

it is my 5th Celine bag after 4 luggages


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Halothane said:


> my first order of a Trio! from DF. looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> it is my 5th Celine bag after 4 luggages



Beautiful!  I saw your bag at Neimans....Loved it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Halothane said:
			
		

> my first order of a Trio! from DF. looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> it is my 5th Celine bag after 4 luggages



What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## raradarling

imlvholic said:


> It took me awhile to decide on the color since i only want 1 & finally decided on the Black w/c is very versatile & practical for me. They only have 2 color choices this time, black & navy. I'll send a request if they can mark it as a gift. Thanks.



Congrats!!! Can you tell me what the price was for the large trio? I've been looking for one in NAVY!! But all I can find are the small Trio. I think I'd need the larger size so I can fit my wallet in it. Do you think a long wallet would fit?

thx!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

raradarling said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Can you tell me what the price was for the large trio? I've been looking for one in NAVY!! But all I can find are the small Trio. I think I'd need the larger size so I can fit my wallet in it. Do you think a long wallet would fit?
> 
> thx!!



I can fit a small umbrella in my large trio so I am pretty sure you can fit a large wallet. Navy is tdf!!


----------



## shi.ying

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I can fit a small umbrella in my large trio so I am pretty sure you can fit a large wallet. Navy is tdf!!



i pre-ordered a navy large trio from DF and am trying to wait patiently for it!!!! ahhhhhh!!!!! saved usd$345 from not buying in sg!!!


----------



## imlvholic

raradarling said:


> Congrats!!! Can you tell me what the price was for the large trio? I've been looking for one in NAVY!! But all I can find are the small Trio. I think I'd need the larger size so I can fit my wallet in it. Do you think a long wallet would fit?
> 
> thx!!



On there invoice it came out to (NO VAT) $738, but on my CC, showed $779. I don't know why it's different amounts, though it's still way cheaper than US price. & yes, the long wallet fits, which is the reason why i waited for the large.


----------



## yinnie

i emailed DF about the navy trio, hopefully i can get one too! does DF also charge international shipping?


----------



## shi.ying

yinnie said:
			
		

> i emailed DF about the navy trio, hopefully i can get one too! does DF also charge international shipping?



Free shipping and i got them to declare as a gift!!!


----------



## yinnie

shi.ying said:


> Free shipping and i got them to declare as a gift!!!



woohoo  thanks! i cant wait to hear back from DF


----------



## yinnie

shi.ying said:


> Free shipping and i got them to declare as a gift!!!



hey can i please ask about the pre order process?  how do u give them credit card details for payment? (Im not comfortable emailing this info...)


----------



## shi.ying

yinnie said:


> hey can i please ask about the pre order process? how do u give them credit card details for payment? (Im not comfortable emailing this info...)


 
they will update when they are new arrivals and to inform on what are the various available designs. you then reply saying you are interested in eg trio and they will provide you with a link to click on. note that the link will expire after a period of time. after clicking the link it will lead you to the product page and you buy like just any other normal online purchase. you will key in your cc details in the payment page. HTHs!


----------



## raradarling

Harper Quinn said:


> I can fit a small umbrella in my large trio so I am pretty sure you can fit a large wallet. Navy is tdf!!



So, how big is the large?? Do you know the measurements?



imlvholic said:


> On there invoice it came out to (NO VAT) $738, but on my CC, showed $779. I don't know why it's different amounts, though it's still way cheaper than US price. & yes, the long wallet fits, which is the reason why i waited for the large.



That's great! I'm sooooooo tempted (despite being on a ban...)


----------



## poppyspell

looking for a yellow regular trio.. too slow to get one from DF


----------



## lofty

imlvholic said:


> Yes from DF, though it was a challenge on the pre-order because it was wierd how the pre-order is done w/ them & they didn't even tell me. They have to activate the listing just for you to pre-pay & actually didn't make sense because you have to catch it ontime when it's up, not to mention the time difference, like you're online waiting 24 hrs a day. Otherwise, it expires & after going back and forth on the email, trying to ask them of a better & easier way to make it work both ways. Finally after 4x missed, she left the listing overnight active & i got it. Whew!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know what you mean! I think it was because Celine doesn't want their products to be sold online openly, so somehow the listings on DF are on invitation-only basis and are only online for a short period of time. My time zone was similar to theirs so I didn't have too much problem catching the listing when it's online. Hope you get your trio soon!


----------



## yinnie

shi.ying said:


> they will update when they are new arrivals and to inform on what are the various available designs. you then reply saying you are interested in eg trio and they will provide you with a link to click on. note that the link will expire after a period of time. after clicking the link it will lead you to the product page and you buy like just any other normal online purchase. you will key in your cc details in the payment page. HTHs!



thanks so much for the info! i was too late for the navy trio pre order... hopefully there will be another shipment!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

So recent outfits of mine, sorry for the collage:


----------



## sara09

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> So recent outfits of mine, sorry for the collage:



Love the trio and all the outfits, you look great! May I ask the brand of the lovely skirt in the upper picture on the right side?


----------



## BHmommy

hello fellow trio fans!  

wanted to share a trio color (from spring 2011 - thanks to cotonblanc for sharing your vast knowledge ) called "bright blue."  lots of royal blue trios on this thread, so wanted to add this pretty blue shade as well.

attaching a comparison pic of bright blue (left) and royal blue (right).


----------



## cotonblanc

BHmommy said:


> hello fellow trio fans!
> 
> wanted to share a trio color (from spring 2011 - thanks to cotonblanc for sharing your vast knowledge ) called "bright blue."  lots of royal blue trios on this thread, so wanted to add this pretty blue shade as well.
> 
> attaching a comparison pic of bright blue (left) and royal blue (right).



I love this Bright Blue. Quite refreshing to the eyes. Here it is with the others of that season. I remembered the emailer they sent out and thought I really need to have a Trio...


----------



## porpentine

BHmommy said:
			
		

> hello fellow trio fans!
> 
> wanted to share a trio color (from spring 2011 - thanks to cotonblanc for sharing your vast knowledge ) called "bright blue."  lots of royal blue trios on this thread, so wanted to add this pretty blue shade as well.
> 
> attaching a comparison pic of bright blue (left) and royal blue (right).



Ooh, I WANT! Any SLG in this shade! I suppose it's too late now


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> Ooh, I WANT! Any SLG in this shade! I suppose it's too late now



I might be wrong but this auction on eBay (not mine) should be one for the Bright Blue. Do make sure to get it authenticated!

Edit: And another sling bag on eBay as well.


----------



## porpentine

cotonblanc said:


> I might be wrong but this auction on eBay (not mine) should be one for the Bright Blue. Do make sure to get it authenticated!
> 
> Edit: And another sling bag on eBay as well.



Thanks so much. Sadly I didnt get a reply from the seller  I might have to settle something else ...!


----------



## Paris20

I posted before about the strap of my Large Royal Blue Trio breaking. It was repaired by Celine in Paris and returned to me via DF. Today, I noticed that the thread on the other end of the strap is coming loose and I see some movement to the strap. 

I can't believe I got such a defective bag. Do any other large Trio owners have this problem? I have not contacted DF yet still weighing my options. At these point even if Celine repairs it again, I have lost faith in my Trio. 

So sad and disappointed right now


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Paris20 said:


> I posted before about the strap of my Large Royal Blue Trio breaking. It was repaired by Celine in Paris and returned to me via DF. Today, I noticed that the thread on the other end of the strap is coming loose and I see some movement to the strap.
> 
> I can't believe I got such a defective bag. Do any other large Trio owners have this problem? I have not contacted DF yet still weighing my options. At these point even if Celine repairs it again, I have lost faith in my Trio.
> 
> So sad and disappointed right now



Sorry to hear about that...I got the Royal Blue large trio from DF in June ( guess our bags are from the same batch)....so far so good but your misfortunate makes me worried too....

Please keep us updated about what Celine will do for you about the defective bag...I m sure Chrystalla will do her best to help you out....


----------



## zapster18

Paris20 said:


> I posted before about the strap of my Large Royal Blue Trio breaking. It was repaired by Celine in Paris and returned to me via DF. Today, I noticed that the thread on the other end of the strap is coming loose and I see some movement to the strap.
> 
> I can't believe I got such a defective bag. Do any other large Trio owners have this problem? I have not contacted DF yet still weighing my options. At these point even if Celine repairs it again, I have lost faith in my Trio.
> 
> So sad and disappointed right now



Am sorry to hear that.  I recently got a Trio in Paris but haven't been carrying it long enough to vouch for the strength of the strap. Is it possible that you may have overloaded yours which is why the strap is giving way? The trio is pretty roomy with three compartments so the temptation is always there to try and fit everything I normally bring out it in. I once bought a cute satin bag with a beaded handle in Paris and used it like an everyday bag, albeit a very small one. The handle broke off after 2 weeks of use and I brought it back to the artisan who fixed it, 2 weeks later it broke off again and I brought it back again. That's when he told me the bag is actually an evening bag and you're not meant to weigh it down. If I keep loading it with a full wallet, trinkets etc, the handle will keep snapping. Based on this and the 'look' of the Trio (I think it's meant to look flat/unstuffed), I do try my best not to overload it. Trust yours will be as good as new once it is fixed.


----------



## Paris20

zapster18 said:


> Am sorry to hear that.  I recently got a Trio in Paris but haven't been carrying it long enough to vouch for the strength of the strap. Is it possible that you may have overloaded yours which is why the strap is giving way? The trio is pretty roomy with three compartments so the temptation is always there to try and fit everything I normally bring out it in. I once bought a cute satin bag with a beaded handle in Paris and used it like an everyday bag, albeit a very small one. The handle broke off after 2 weeks of use and I brought it back to the artisan who fixed it, 2 weeks later it broke off again and I brought it back again. That's when he told me the bag is actually an evening bag and you're not meant to weigh it down. If I keep loading it with a full wallet, trinkets etc, the handle will keep snapping. Based on this and the 'look' of the Trio (I think it's meant to look flat/unstuffed), I do try my best not to overload it. Trust yours will be as good as new once it is fixed.




Thanks! I actually don't stuff the bag because I don't like how it looks all puffed up. I've seen people with very stuffed trio's so I think it's the strap of mine which is defective. I will contact DF and see what can be done.


----------



## Paris20

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Sorry to hear about that...I got the Royal Blue large trio from DF in June ( guess our bags are from the same batch)....so far so good but your misfortunate makes me worried too....
> 
> Please keep us updated about what Celine will do for you about the defective bag...I m sure Chrystalla will do her best to help you out....



Thank you! Maybe it's just my luck


----------



## HiromiT

Hello -- This is my first post in Celine!

So, I'm thinking of getting a starter Celine -- the regular Trio.  I'm drawn to it because (a) it's a Celine! (b) it's sleek and simple and (c) I need hands-free bags for my current lifestyle, being a mom to a toddler.

But I already own several small cross-body bags including a Balenciaga Hip, MBMJ Percy, and Chanel WOC. I doubt the Trio will hold a lot more than the Balenciaga or MBMJ but the separate compartments will offer better organization.

After reading this thread, it sounds like most Trio owners are happy with theirs (Paris20 - I'm sorry about your strap problem!).

Does anyone have regrets or anything negative to say about their Trio? Do you wish you got a different bag? Or are you still in love your Trio?

I know this sounds silly, but please convince or dissuade me!  TIA


----------



## cotonblanc

HiromiT said:


> Hello -- This is my first post in Celine!
> 
> So, I'm thinking of getting a starter Celine -- the regular Trio.  I'm drawn to it because (a) it's a Celine! (b) it's sleek and simple and (c) I need hands-free bags for my current lifestyle, being a mom to a toddler.
> 
> But I already own several small cross-body bags including a Balenciaga Hip, MBMJ Percy, and Chanel WOC. I doubt the Trio will hold a lot more than the Balenciaga or MBMJ but the separate compartments will offer better organization.
> 
> After reading this thread, it sounds like most Trio owners are happy with theirs (Paris20 - I'm sorry about your strap problem!).
> 
> Does anyone have regrets or anything negative to say about their Trio? Do you wish you got a different bag? Or are you still in love your Trio?
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but please convince or dissuade me!  TIA



I have had my issues with the trio. Here is why  it doesn't feel lux (fabric lining and poor zipper pulleys) and that has stopped me from buying. It's nice but I'd put my money on other Céline bags.

The colours are lovely in lambskin though. I wish they did it in other leathers apart from exotics. A shrunken calfskin would be unique. Although I do not own one, my friends have griped that Phoebe should have introduced the Large size earlier... Now they'd rather get the Large and get rid of the regular Trio.


----------



## zapster18

HiromiT said:


> Hello -- This is my first post in Celine!
> 
> So, I'm thinking of getting a starter Celine -- the regular Trio.  I'm drawn to it because (a) it's a Celine! (b) it's sleek and simple and (c) I need hands-free bags for my current lifestyle, being a mom to a toddler.
> 
> But I already own several small cross-body bags including a Balenciaga Hip, MBMJ Percy, and Chanel WOC. I doubt the Trio will hold a lot more than the Balenciaga or MBMJ but the separate compartments will offer better organization.
> 
> After reading this thread, it sounds like most Trio owners are happy with theirs (Paris20 - I'm sorry about your strap problem!).
> 
> Does anyone have regrets or anything negative to say about their Trio? Do you wish you got a different bag? Or are you still in love your Trio?
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but please convince or dissuade me!  TIA



Hiya, like you I also thought that my things would be more organized with the Trio having 3 compartments. I was totally wrong! I keep forgetting in which compartment I placed the thing I'm looking for, be it wallet, car key, office key, you name it, and I end up having to unzip all three compartments to check. I bought the Trio solely for the novelty of being able to take the pouches apart, something which I have yet to do and doubt I ever will. It's a cute bag and I do like my Trio but if you're looking at your first hands-free Celine bag, I'd recommend you get something sturdier, like a Trapeze or shoulder luggage.


----------



## gsquared

HiromiT said:


> Hello -- This is my first post in Celine!
> 
> So, I'm thinking of getting a starter Celine -- the regular Trio.  I'm drawn to it because (a) it's a Celine! (b) it's sleek and simple and (c) I need hands-free bags for my current lifestyle, being a mom to a toddler.
> 
> But I already own several small cross-body bags including a Balenciaga Hip, MBMJ Percy, and Chanel WOC. I doubt the Trio will hold a lot more than the Balenciaga or MBMJ but the separate compartments will offer better organization.
> 
> After reading this thread, it sounds like most Trio owners are happy with theirs (Paris20 - I'm sorry about your strap problem!).
> 
> Does anyone have regrets or anything negative to say about their Trio? Do you wish you got a different bag? Or are you still in love your Trio?
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but please convince or dissuade me!  TIA



Excellent question...I have the same thoughts. I actually like the lining but am worried about the thin strap. However....this bag is not meant to hold a lot or heavy items anyways do that softens my concern. The pulls could be nicer...but when I was deciding between this and the Chanel WOC, I like how you an use the trio as a bag or pouch or dual pocket clutch. The price is also nearly half of a woc.

Trio owners, how has yours been holding up? Will this bag still look good when used for years to come? Any issues with colour fading and ugly wrinkles or is it getting better with age-scratches wrinkles and all? I like to use my bags instead of just collecting and reselling so that's my worry.

TIA!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for your input, cotonblanc! I am concerned about size too because as someone here said, you can certainly upsize but it would hard to downsize. But others have said the large Trio looks better as a shoulder bag whereas I need a cross-body bag. I suppose it depends on one's height and proportions. Sigh, another factor to consider.

As for the lining and zipper quality, I'm not expecting too much at the Trio's price point. Suede lining would be lovely but then I'd have to pay 2X more for the Nano (at least here in Canada).

I really appreciate your comments and will keep everything in mind as I continue to deliberate!



cotonblanc said:


> I have had my issues with the trio. Here is why  it doesn't feel lux (fabric lining and poor zipper pulleys) and that has stopped me from buying. It's nice but I'd put my money on other Céline bags.
> 
> The colours are lovely in lambskin though. I wish they did it in other leathers apart from exotics. A shrunken calfskin would be unique. Although I do not own one, my friends have griped that Phoebe should have introduced the Large size earlier... Now they'd rather get the Large and get rid of the regular Trio.


----------



## HiromiT

Hey zapster -- thanks for your helpful testimonial on the compartments.  I'm pretty sure I'd have the same problem unless I used the Trio all the time, forcing me to remember where I put what, haha.

I'd love the Trapeze or Luggage one day, but am looking for something compact (and less expensive). I figure I could throw the Trio into my bigger el cheapo baby bag instead of lugging 2 bags around. I've tried that with my Chanel WOC, but the heavy chain gets in the way. And my Balenciaga Hip is a bit fragile (the strap broke!). So, I had high hopes for the Trio but it's not a perfect option either.



zapster18 said:


> Hiya, like you I also thought that my things would be more organized with the Trio having 3 compartments. I was totally wrong! I keep forgetting in which compartment I placed the thing I'm looking for, be it wallet, car key, office key, you name it, and I end up having to unzip all three compartments to check. I bought the Trio solely for the novelty of being able to take the pouches apart, something which I have yet to do and doubt I ever will. It's a cute bag and I do like my Trio but if you're looking at your first hands-free Celine bag, I'd recommend you get something sturdier, like a Trapeze or shoulder luggage.


----------



## HiromiT

Yep, I need more practical features than the WOC and at a way better price! TBH, I hardly use my WOC except for evening events because I have to transfer stuff out of my wallet and pare down to the barest essentials. It's a bit of a drag and sometimes I'm missing something that I need!

Like you, I'm also eager to get comments about wear and tear. I imagine it can get scratched easily (like all lambskin) but you could probably buff out minor scratches with a soft cotton glove like the ones that come with Chanel flaps?



gsquared said:


> Excellent question...I have the same thoughts. I actually like the lining but am worried about the thin strap. However....this bag is not meant to hold a lot or heavy items anyways do that softens my concern. The pulls could be nicer...but when I was deciding between this and the Chanel WOC, I like how you an use the trio as a bag or pouch or dual pocket clutch. The price is also nearly half of a woc.
> 
> Trio owners, how has yours been holding up? Will this bag still look good when used for years to come? Any issues with colour fading and ugly wrinkles or is it getting better with age-scratches wrinkles and all? I like to use my bags instead of just collecting and reselling so that's my worry.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Paris20

HiromiT said:


> Hello -- This is my first post in Celine!
> 
> So, I'm thinking of getting a starter Celine -- the regular Trio.  I'm drawn to it because (a) it's a Celine! (b) it's sleek and simple and (c) I need hands-free bags for my current lifestyle, being a mom to a toddler.
> 
> But I already own several small cross-body bags including a Balenciaga Hip, MBMJ Percy, and Chanel WOC. I doubt the Trio will hold a lot more than the Balenciaga or MBMJ but the separate compartments will offer better organization.
> 
> After reading this thread, it sounds like most Trio owners are happy with theirs (Paris20 - I'm sorry about your strap problem!).
> 
> Does anyone have regrets or anything negative to say about their Trio? Do you wish you got a different bag? Or are you still in love your Trio?
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but please convince or dissuade me!  TIA



Thanks Hiromi! Because of all the problems with my Trio strap, I wished I got something else. But I think mine is just a fluke, I know other Trio owners who are happy with theirs.


----------



## M56714 LVer

I'm having such a hard time deciding. I had a Phantom and sold it-to big and not enough organization. Beautiful bag, but not for me. After a year of being bag free, save for the random usage of the Thompson bag from Coach Mens, which is hard to use, I've come to the decision that I NEED a new bag. I want a messenger style bag, something I can wear cross body. 
I checked out the Givenchy Pandora, but I don't even want the option of "tote"--I want hands free. Then I discovered the Givenchy Pepe Pandora, and in green wrinkled leather with GHW, I feel in love. Cool shape, modern, HANDS FREE!!! Last night I have a dream about a bag and it was the Celine Trio, a bag I had never seen prior to the dream, which is weird. I woke up and Googled it and fell in love. Now I don't know what to do. Givenchy Pepe Pandora or Celine Trio?! ANY advice would be helpful!


----------



## zapster18

HiromiT said:


> I'd love the Trapeze or Luggage one day, but am looking for something compact (and less expensive). I figure I could throw the Trio into my bigger el cheapo baby bag instead of lugging 2 bags around. I've tried that with my Chanel WOC, but the heavy chain gets in the way. And my Balenciaga Hip is a bit fragile (the strap broke!). So, I had high hopes for the Trio but it's not a perfect option either.



I like your idea of tossing the trio into a bigger bag.  What about the Celine horizontal zippered Cabas as an alternative? The price point is between a Trio and a Luggage. Yes you can't sling it across your body but it's a roomy bag with soft handles that make it comfortable to wear on the shoulder, and actually looks good stuffed. I always pass over the cabas in the boutiques until I saw a Korean girl in Paris with an army green horizontal zippered cabas over one shoulder and a vermillion trio slung across her body. Couldn't stop staring at her because I thought she looked so cool.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, great minds! I LOVE the horizontal cabas -- the one with the zip top (not the zippered gusset), right? Do they still make it? I've only seen open top versions locally but we have a very limited stock here.

It's definitely next on my wishlist but only when I no longer need to haul diapers, baby food, and water everywhere. Hence, the el cheapo baby bag right now. And by then, I won't have to carry my little one as much, so I can better manage a shoulder tote.

Do you know who has them? I'd prefer to get one in Canada so I don't have to deal with customs/duty, but I guess I should contact DF and Barney's too.

Sounds like that Korean girl had great style to carry not one, but two, Celines!

Are you getting one? 



zapster18 said:


> I like your idea of tossing the trio into a bigger bag.  What about the Celine horizontal zippered Cabas as an alternative?


----------



## alisonanna

HiromiT said:


> Like you, I'm also eager to get comments about wear and tear. I imagine it can get scratched easily (like all lambskin) but you could probably buff out minor scratches with a soft cotton glove like the ones that come with Chanel flaps?


I use my (large) trio *all the time* - almost daily all summer.  No scratches at all.  I have the blue.  A couple of the corners are a tiny bit dirty.  I do not baby this bag at all, I throw it everywhere.  On some of the corners the leather has softened and wrinkled a bit, but I like that.

I hate bags with organization, but this bag really works.  I am the first one to say it surprises me that I like the 3-pocket design.   One for my large long wallet, one for my phone, and the middle for sunglasses, glasses and keys.  You have to be a little careful not to put things between the zippers and drop them to the ground , but that's not really complicated.

I like the lining, it's nice and soft, I like it better than a cotton cloth lining.  The zippers work great.

I wear it as a shoulder bag, as a crossbody, and often carry it in my hand like a clutch.

I get tons of compliments on this bag.

HTH


----------



## zapster18

HiromiT said:


> Sounds like that Korean girl had great style to carry not one, but two, Celines!
> 
> Are you getting one?



Very tempted! DF sounds like a good place to get a Celine bag if you can't purchase one in person. I'd contacted them about a month ago and got a reply real quick. Also, if they don't have exactly what you're looking for, they suggest alternatives, which is nice. I didn't order from them eventually but due to the speed and manner in which they handled my query, I'll be happy to in future. Plus, the fact that many TPFers have been happy with their purchases from DF is the best stamp of approval for me. Happy hunting!


----------



## sara09

alisonanna said:
			
		

> I use my (large) trio all the time - almost daily all summer.  No scratches at all.  I have the blue.  A couple of the corners are a tiny bit dirty.  I do not baby this bag at all, I throw it everywhere.  On some of the corners the leather has softened and wrinkled a bit, but I like that.
> 
> I hate bags with organization, but this bag really works.  I am the first one to say it surprises me that I like the 3-pocket design.   One for my large long wallet, one for my phone, and the middle for sunglasses, glasses and keys.  You have to be a little careful not to put things between the zippers and drop them to the ground , but that's not really complicated.
> 
> I like the lining, it's nice and soft, I like it better than a cotton cloth lining.  The zippers work great.
> 
> I wear it as a shoulder bag, as a crossbody, and often carry it in my hand like a clutch.
> 
> HTH



I totally agree with everything alisonanna wrote. In addition to the beautiful sleek design, Trio is also very practical with its three separate pouches. I have similar system with phone, wallet etc and it is very easy to find my stuff when everything has its own place. I have the large Trio in burgundy and it can be carried as shoulder bag or crossbody. I also like that you can carry Trio both with casual or dressier outfits.


----------



## HiromiT

I really appreciate your helpful comments, ladies! So relieved to hear that the leather is holding up well despite constant use. I'm trying to decide between tan and red, so I suspect tan might need a little more babying.

Both of you have the large, which I would jump on if I only had the chance! But I've got a regular size on hold for a few days and not sure if it'll fit my stuff. I haven't seen a large in person and one local stockist said they're not getting them until Feb! So, I'm agonizing over getting a regular NOW or waiting for a large. Gosh, I suppose I could end up getting both...Celine is a slippery slope! 

Thanks again!


alisonanna said:


> I use my (large) trio *all the time* - almost daily all summer.
> HTH





sara09 said:


> I totally agree with everything alisonanna wrote.


----------



## BagLover21

I have a burgundy in the regular size and love it. It fits a ton. I think you'll be fine!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for your vote of confidence.  Yes, I think I should be fine as long as I use one of my small/medium sized wallets. My largest wallet is a Chanel flap, which definitely won't fit, but then it's cumbersome in most of my other bags.



BagLover21 said:


> I have a burgundy in the regular size and love it. It fits a ton. I think you'll be fine!


----------



## imlvholic

Trio has been on my wishlist ever since it came out, but found the regular size very small to fit my one &only PS long wallet, nor do i want to get a smaller wallet. Thank God, i waited because the large Trio is more versatile to me. I can fit my wallet & all my other stuff that i carry everyday. I pre-ordered from DF, scheduled delivery anytime this month + great price. I've seen & tried both regular & large on, definitely the large is worth waiting for. I picked the Black, so i don't need to think if it goes w/ what i wear.


----------



## HiromiT

I got my regular Trio today!!! In tan. It's definitely on the small side but good when I want to travel light or need to stick it in a bigger bag.

AND I'm now on a quest to find a large.  It looks great as a shoulder bag and I'm so in love with its sleek design that it can't hurt to have two, right? 

Thanks again to everyone who answered my questions and provided helpful input!

Will do a reveal when I get my pair of Trios.


----------



## HiromiT

ohh, a large black would be so versatile. Smart of you to wait. This confirms that I MUST eventually get a large one. 



imlvholic said:


> Trio has been on my wishlist ever since it came out, but found the regular size very small to fit my one &only PS long wallet, nor do i want to get a smaller wallet. Thank God, i waited because the large Trio is more versatile to me. I can fit my wallet & all my other stuff that i carry everyday. I pre-ordered from DF, scheduled delivery anytime this month + great price. I've seen & tried both regular & large on, definitely the large is worth waiting for. I picked the Black, so i don't need to think if it goes w/ what i wear.


----------



## am2022

congrats hiromi T!
Ive used my trio vermillion, large size for the past 2 months now.
if i travel, then i have usually a travel bag like givenchy nightingale in my hand...
the trio comes handy and fits a passport as well!
I have regular ones that are brand new and unused so can't help you much with the smaller size!!!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks amacasa! I've seen your gorgy modelling pic of the vermillion.  So nice to hear that it's your go-to bag. Well, I simply must find a large too. But I hope it won't mean I will abandon my regular one. All my stuff fits inside (phew) so I'm giving her a test drive today. 

I'm a little sad that your regular Trios are still sitting in your closet....



amacasa said:


> congrats hiromi T!
> Ive used my trio vermillion, large size for the past 2 months now.
> if i travel, then i have usually a travel bag like givenchy nightingale in my hand...
> the trio comes handy and fits a passport as well!
> I have regular ones that are brand new and unused so can't help you much with the smaller size!!!


----------



## brownblue

Hi all! just want to share my celine trio in terracotta. The colour is so beautiful in real life.


----------



## Happy Luppy

^ Wow, what a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## brownblue

Happy Luppy said:


> ^ Wow, what a beauty! Congrats.


Thank you Happy Luppy


----------



## amoree

Anyone know how which retailers will ship to AU? 
Also anyone seen the python or metallic one anywhere?


----------



## pinkbweakfast

Here to join the Celine Trio family with my bright blue regular Celine Trio. It came all the way from London to Melbourne! So happy to join the family (finally!!)


----------



## porpentine

pinkbweakfast said:
			
		

> Here to join the Celine Trio family with my bright blue regular Celine Trio. It came all the way from London to Melbourne! So happy to join the family (finally!!)



Congratulations! I want this colour too. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get it from?


----------



## 7theaven

I wonder if the large trio will look girly on boys...


----------



## cotonblanc

7theaven said:
			
		

> I wonder if the large trio will look girly on boys...



Tried the large in royal blue few months ago at the store. Trio still didn't work for me. Oversized would be handbag-y too.


----------



## sara09

pinkbweakfast said:
			
		

> Here to join the Celine Trio family with my bright blue regular Celine Trio. It came all the way from London to Melbourne! So happy to join the family (finally!!)



Congratulations, lovely colour!


----------



## 7theaven

cotonblanc said:


> Tried the large in royal blue few months ago at the store. Trio still didn't work for me. Oversized would be handbag-y too.



ya that's exactly what I'm thinking too..maybe the strap is too thin for men...


----------



## katl

Hi, for those who own a large trio bag in navy blue (the color is close to black), would you mind telling me the color of the stitches on your bag? 
I just bought a large navy blue trio bag online. The stitches on the bag are blue, but when I look at other people's mod pictures of their navy blue bag, the stitches look black to me. It might be due to lighting, but I wanted to double check with other trio owners to make sure my bag is authentic. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Pao9

pinkbweakfast said:


> Here to join the Celine Trio family with my bright blue regular Celine Trio. It came all the way from London to Melbourne! So happy to join the family (finally!!)



Great color!!


----------



## imlvholic

Just wondering if anybody is still waiting for there prepayed Trios or any Celine bags from DF. I prepayed for my Large Black trio more than 2 months ago from DF for there supposed delivery last Nov & it's almost the end of the year, still no bag or even no update when. Now, they're taking preorders & prepayments for the new SS13 bags when they have not delivered the old orders yet. Is this normal w/ DF? How long do i have to wait for my Trio bag? 

I sent Chrystalla an email & waiting for her reply.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## shi.ying

imlvholic said:


> Just wondering if anybody is still waiting for there prepayed Trios or any Celine bags from DF. I prepayed for my Large Black trio more than 2 months ago from DF for there supposed delivery last Nov & it's almost the end of the year, still no bag or even no update when. Now, they're taking preorders & prepayments for the new SS13 bags when they have not delivered the old orders yet. Is this normal w/ DF? How long do i have to wait for my Trio bag?
> 
> I sent Chrystalla an email & waiting for her reply.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone.



Im one of them and have emailed her on monday. I told her im running out of patience as it has been two months. I did not expect to be that long. Should i know i wouldnt have ordered. This is her reply:

 Not yet I'm afraid.*I requested to be informed on the arrivals and to speed up the process but seeing how large the volume for manufacture is, it seems difficult to predict the exact arrival date...I'll keep you informed.

Im sick and tired of waiting.


----------



## cotonblanc

shi.ying said:


> Im one of them and have emailed her on monday. I told her im running out of patience as it has been two months. I did not expect to be that long. Should i know i wouldnt have ordered. This is her reply:
> 
> Not yet I'm afraid.*I requested to be informed on the arrivals and to speed up the process but seeing how large the volume for manufacture is, it seems difficult to predict the exact arrival date...I'll keep you informed.
> 
> Im sick and tired of waiting.



Does not help that their website seems to be down now!


----------



## imlvholic

shi.ying said:


> Im one of them and have emailed her on monday. I told her im running out of patience as it has been two months. I did not expect to be that long. Should i know i wouldnt have ordered. This is her reply:
> 
> Not yet I'm afraid.*I requested to be informed on the arrivals and to speed up the process but seeing how large the volume for manufacture is, it seems difficult to predict the exact arrival date...I'll keep you informed.
> 
> Im sick and tired of waiting.



Thank you for your reply. I also got a reply & she told me that they are expecting a shipment in January. Hopefully our prepayed bags are in there.

I saw a black large trio at Barneys NY yesterday & i can't help but hold it in my arms, i can't wait to get mine... Sighhhh....


----------



## gsquared

Does anyone know how to get a crease out? I must have store the bag with the strap rolled up and placed in the front of the bag and now there is a large crease. 
I guess lambskin is too delicate for me to handle


----------



## cotonblanc

gsquared said:


> Does anyone know how to get a crease out? I must have store the bag with the strap rolled up and placed in the front of the bag and now there is a large crease.
> I guess lambskin is too delicate for me to handle



Creases in soft lambskin is usually a little tough to smooth out. I will usually pad it with tissue and use it till the creases get lighter. But I seriously doubt it will revert to its original state. The same problem applies to the Cabas which is also in soft lambskin.


----------



## gsquared

cotonblanc said:


> Creases in soft lambskin is usually a little tough to smooth out. I will usually pad it with tissue and use it till the creases get lighter. But I seriously doubt it will revert to its original state. The same problem applies to the Cabas which is also in soft lambskin.



Thanks so much cotonblanc. I massaged it a bit from the inside of the bag and it seemed to help a bit. Just in case anyone accidentally creases it like I did.
I've barely used mine too....hope this bag won't look too bad over time with wear.


----------



## cotonblanc

gsquared said:


> Thanks so much cotonblanc. I massaged it a bit from the inside of the bag and it seemed to help a bit. Just in case anyone accidentally creases it like I did.
> I've barely used mine too....hope this bag won't look too bad over time with wear.



Ah, that's good to know that massaging lightly works! I have seen a Black 2010 Trio used heavily till 2012 and although it looks worn, it wears well and the leather is nicely softened and gotten a bit of a sheen! And the Céline gold heatstamp is still very clear and sharp. Amazing.


----------



## KristyDarling

I am SO bummed. 9 days after ordering my large black Trio through NM SF, it finally arrived today (was supposed to arrive in 3-5 days, ugh), BUT, it has a whole bunch of scratches and nail gouges all over it! I know that leather can have natural variations, but this bag just looks like it has been manhandled!! It looks very....used.  I've seen and admired many Trios at NM and Barneys, and they were all smooth and new-looking, not all scratched up like this one.  

I've emailed my SA but haven't heard back yet. I'm going to return it tomorrow and see if they can hunt down one for me that is pristine. If they can't guarantee me a scratch-free bag, then I may have to give up on this bag. Sigh.


----------



## menchie20

imlvholic said:


> Just wondering if anybody is still waiting for there prepayed Trios or any Celine bags from DF. I prepayed for my Large Black trio more than 2 months ago from DF for there supposed delivery last Nov & it's almost the end of the year, still no bag or even no update when. Now, they're taking preorders & prepayments for the new SS13 bags when they have not delivered the old orders yet. Is this normal w/ DF? How long do i have to wait for my Trio bag?
> 
> I sent Chrystalla an email & waiting for her reply.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone.



I was very surprised when I read your post as I had a very good experience with DF. I also bought a large black Trio last September 21 5:44 am. By 7:23 am of the same day, they already sent me a tracking number. By September 24, the bag was delivered to my doorstep in California.

I hope you get yours soon. I would not have been as patient as you.


----------



## imlvholic

menchie20 said:


> I was very surprised when I read your post as I had a very good experience with DF. I also bought a large black Trio last September 21 5:44 am. By 7:23 am of the same day, they already sent me a tracking number. By September 24, the bag was delivered to my doorstep in California.
> 
> I hope you get yours soon. I would not have been as patient as you.



You're so lucky to get yours that fast, they probably got the last piece in stock for you while some including me have to wait.  Though i didn't mind waiting for last Nov's delivery, but it's crazy to keep buyers wait too long for there prepayed bags. Now, she's saying that they're expecting them for January delivery. If not because of DF's great price, i would have bought from US already. I guess it's worth the wait for the savings.


----------



## Jlee1980

Hi All-

Considering the Celine trio in the large size? I have a 2 young kids though. Would I be able to fit a couple diapers in there as well as wallet, phone, etc etc? Does anyone have a pic wearing the large trio? Also, I've never seen one in person only the regular...are they impossible to find?

Also, have never ordered from departement feminin before. How come the prices are so much cheaper? With shipping costs and tax, does it still end up being cheaper than purchasing in the US? Help!

Thanks!! 
www.dressupfiles.com

Thanks!!


----------



## bellsbells

Hi all, quick question: is the strap removable on the small Trio bag?


----------



## unoma

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, quick question: is the strap removable on the small Trio bag?



Strap is not removable but bag is.
You can get more info from the Trio thread
Good luck and Merry Xmas:xtree:

Photo borrowed from here

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-trio-and-pouch-reference-thread-670620.html

PS
I just saw cotonblanc Trio with NO strap


----------



## bellsbells

unoma said:


> Strap is not removable but bag is.
> 
> 
> PS
> I just saw cotonblanc Trio with NO strap




So how is that possible then?


----------



## unoma

bellsbells said:


> So how is that possible then?



You have to ask CB. I am not really sure.
But i think his is Trio Pouch without Strap
While the rest are just TRIO with strap.

So i guess there is a TRIO with Trap
Trio Pouch without strap 
and
Just Pouch!

Does that make sense


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> So how is that possible then?





unoma said:


> You have to ask CB. I am not really sure.
> But i think his is Trio Pouch without Strap
> While the rest are just TRIO with strap.
> 
> So i guess there is a TRIO with Trap
> Trio Pouch without strap
> and
> Just Pouch!
> 
> Does that make sense



The version on my wishlist is a discontinued style. The zippers goes into a curve in the corner and each compartment has a different component in the bag (a mirror, a keyring etc). And each compartment is detachable.

The only Trio with a removable strap is the oversized trio. So technically, the Trio does not come strapless.


----------



## nitskulei

Jlee1980 said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Considering the Celine trio in the large size? I have a 2 young kids though. Would I be able to fit a couple diapers in there as well as wallet, phone, etc etc? Does anyone have a pic wearing the large trio? Also, I've never seen one in person only the regular...are they impossible to find?
> 
> Also, have never ordered from departement feminin before. How come the prices are so much cheaper? With shipping costs and tax, does it still end up being cheaper than purchasing in the US? Help!
> 
> Thanks!!
> www.dressupfiles.com
> 
> Thanks!!



I have regular trio and 2 yr old boy who uses diapers and I can fit two to three diapers in one pouch. Two other holds my wallet, iPhone, keys (home & car), hand cream, lip balm etc. I'm sure that large one can carry them all too  It's not even full. Here's couple pics for you if they help you! We have cup holder in our Bugaboo Bee trolleys for water bottles etc.

I'm not expert with prices but I know that Celine prices are cheaper here in Europe cause it's European brand. Difference can be hundreds depending on what bag you're going to get. I can only recommend DF for you, they're so helpful and their customer service is excellent!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

nitskulei said:


> I have regular trio and 2 yr old boy who uses diapers and I can fit two to three diapers in one pouch. Two other holds my wallet, iPhone, keys (home & car), hand cream, lip balm etc. I'm sure that large one can carry them all too  It's not even full. Here's couple pics for you if they help you! We have cup holder in our Bugaboo Bee trolleys for water bottles etc.
> 
> I'm not expert with prices but I know that Celine prices are cheaper here in Europe cause it's European brand. Difference can be hundreds depending on what bag you're going to get. I can only recommend DF for you, they're so helpful and their customer service is excellent!



Wow...who would have thought it would hold all that!  Gives me a whole new perspective on this bag.  Do you know the dimension difference between the regular and large trio?


----------



## nitskulei

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Wow...who would have thought it would hold all that!  Gives me a whole new perspective on this bag.  Do you know the dimension difference between the regular and large trio?



I was very surprised too! Thought it would be too small for me but in fact it's perfect size for me and it doesn't look over loaded. 

I haven't seen large one IRL but my SA told me when I was purchasing my regular (considering between regular/large) that large ones dimensions are 25 x 18 x 5 cm and my regular is 21 x 15 x  3 cm. Hope this helps!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

nitskulei said:


> I was very surprised too! Thought it would be too small for me but in fact it's perfect size for me and it doesn't look over loaded.
> 
> I haven't seen large one IRL but my SA told me when I was purchasing my regular (considering between regular/large) that large ones dimensions are 25 x 18 x 5 cm and my regular is 21 x 15 x  3 cm. Hope this helps!



It doesn't look overloaded.  What a nice change of pace but functional bag.  Thank you for the dimensions.


----------



## bellsbells

I saw several Trios in Dubai yesterday. They had tan, yellow, red, and one ther color I don't remember. I was very disappointed that the strap is not removable and that is why I didn't purchase. It would have been so simple to make the strap removable! Too bad.


----------



## french affair

large Trio in burgundy


----------



## Kern

I was wondering if you guys take your trio-bags into the rain and if the leather get's damaged by the rain? + Do you spray your bags for protection?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kern said:


> I was wondering if you guys take your trio-bags into the rain and if the leather get's damaged by the rain? + Do you spray your bags for protection?



I haven't sprayed mine at all (it burgundy) and it's been out in the rain several times without any trouble at all!


----------



## soholaleni

Kern said:


> I was wondering if you guys take your trio-bags into the rain and if the leather get's damaged by the rain? + Do you spray your bags for protection?



I got stuck in pouring rain with my black trio last week and it was fine. The side of the bag that got wet is not as soft now as the other side that remained pretty dry, but there was no marking of the leather. I am curious as well about what to treat it with.


----------



## r.ang

Trio Woes:

My sister was in Paris 2 weeks ago and spotted the Burgundy oversized trio in the boutique & got it for me. It was the last piece and she took a glance before payment (remembering it looked fine) and told them to wrap it up and she'll return to pick it up 2 days later.

When she finally did drop by to pick it up before heading to the airport - she realized that the piece they've packed for her had a 3" x 1.5cm section on the front panel which was lighter in color! As it was the last piece and she had already paid for the item, the SA told her that it was a manufacturing issue and she could either take that piece OR change it to the Dark Navy one.

I was majorly upset when I heard that, as I was all set on a Burgundy Trio but now have a Dark Navy (still sitting in it's dustbag unused) + the fact that the SA dared to sell a defective item! 

The Dark Navy oversize trio she brought back is not flawless either - full of "veins" in the leather which the SA told her it's natural for leather. 

Now I'm stuck - do I continue to hunt for another Burgundy or just use this Dark Navy =( Or just sell it and have no Trio.

Do you think I can write into Celine HQ & feedback on the bad experience?

xx


----------



## happymummy

Why are black and navy blue colors so hard to find? Are they seasonal too? I am  dying to get a trio for myself asap but the only two left at the store from where I am are white and powder blue...


----------



## imlvholic

happymummy said:


> Why are black and navy blue colors so hard to find? Are they seasonal too? I am  dying to get a trio for myself asap but the only two left at the store from where I am are white and powder blue...



Because they're the most popular colors, i'm still waiting for mine (pre-payed order) since October last year. I think they make the BLACK every season. They just sold out so quickly.


----------



## shi.ying

finally got my large navy trio from chrystella!


----------



## imlvholic

shi.ying said:


> finally got my large navy trio from chrystella!



:wondering When did you order that? Congrats! So Gorgeous!
Are you in the US? Did you pay any import tax? 
I wonder if mine is coming soon. I hope soon...


----------



## shi.ying

imlvholic said:


> :wondering When did you order that? Congrats! So Gorgeous!
> Are you in the US? Did you pay any import tax?
> I wonder if mine is coming soon. I hope soon...



i ordered back in october and the wait was a pain in the neck!!! im from singapore and got chrystella to mark the parcel as a gift so did not paid for any tax. im amazed by how much things i can put in this trio!


----------



## happymummy

imlvholic said:


> Because they're the most popular colors, i'm still waiting for mine (pre-payed order) since October last year. I think they make the BLACK every season. They just sold out so quickly.



Thanks for the info. I emailed DF, unfortunately, they are not taking orders anymore due to pre-payments still on hold. 

Why is it so hard to find them beauties? WAAAA.


----------



## happymummy

shi.ying said:


> finally got my large navy trio from chrystella!



Congrats! I'm dying of envy right now..


----------



## ilsecita

Saw a black trio at Nordys Seattle!


----------



## doni

nitskulei said:


> I have regular trio and 2 yr old boy who uses diapers and I can fit two to three diapers in one pouch. Two other holds my wallet, iPhone, keys (home & car), hand cream, lip balm etc. I'm sure that large one can carry them all too  It's not even full. Here's couple pics for you if they help you! We have cup holder in our Bugaboo Bee trolleys for water bottles etc.
> 
> I'm not expert with prices but I know that Celine prices are cheaper here in Europe cause it's European brand. Difference can be hundreds depending on what bag you're going to get. I can only recommend DF for you, they're so helpful and their customer service is excellent!


Uauh! Are you sure that is a regular/small? Kind of looks more like a large to me, compared to the size of the iphone and the nappies...?

Does anyone have a picture of the Trio in butter?


----------



## amoree

Can someone tell me what the dimensions are of all the trio sizes? 
Where's the best stores to approach to purchase them.  I'm from Sydney and these are so hard to find.


----------



## stackitup

Hi! Would anyone know the prices of large trio in the us? Im planning to buy one and the sa i emailed said it retails for $1150.


----------



## marcheej

Hi. does anyone have modelling pics of the oversized trio?


----------



## Hanae

Dear all

The big size in black is available from departement feminin! I reached them as I'm interested in the small sized one.
Best


----------



## cotonblanc

marcheej said:


> Hi. does anyone have modelling pics of the oversized trio?



Here you go. fashionphile


----------



## Winterbaby

cotonblanc said:


> Here you go. fashionphile



I love this. Retail price please?


----------



## marcheej

cotonblanc said:


> Here you go. fashionphile



Thanks *cottonblanc!* It looks huge Probably too big for my height and frame as I am only 5'1"


----------



## xjessiex

I got my hands on a navy trio in Antwerp, Belgium yesterday. I'm so happy I found it. I was contemplating a trip to Paris, but with the amount of Céline bags there sell in Antwerp, it's not even necessary. They won't be getting any other dark colored trio's until june however.


----------



## Hanae

marcheej said:


> Thanks cottonblanc! It looks huge Probably too big for my height and frame as I am only 5'1"



Hi marcheej
That's exactly what I said to the ladies at departement feminin.
Small framed girls should be wary of huge bags.


----------



## Hanae

xjessiex said:


> I got my hands on a navy trio in Antwerp, Belgium yesterday. I'm so happy I found it. I was contemplating a trip to Paris, but with the amount of Céline bags there sell in Antwerp, it's not even necessary. They won't be getting any other dark colored trio's until june however.



Congrats !! It's so lovely I'm getting a chanel this month again and the one after I'm snatching a Celine!


----------



## prettymonkey26

xjessiex said:
			
		

> I got my hands on a navy trio in Antwerp, Belgium yesterday. I'm so happy I found it. I was contemplating a trip to Paris, but with the amount of Céline bags there sell in Antwerp, it's not even necessary. They won't be getting any other dark colored trio's until june however.



i like the minimalist look of this one!


----------



## bellsbells

Hi all, I finally decided to take the plunge and get a Trio. I called all the shops in Paris to see what colors are available. Here's what is currently in stock: light yellow, bright yellow, light blue, burgundy, navy, black, red, magenta, white, cream, and beige. I'm sure these are not the official color names, but I'm translating from French the colors I was given. One shop said they had "bleu orage" which was described as being very light blue green, almost pistachio. I wonder if this is the same as what the other shops referred to as "light blue"? Anyway, I decided on burgundy, which the Printemps shop said they had in stock, and went there only to find they don't actually have it in stock. They phoned the store near the Champs Elysees which does have it in stock. And now I'm just a bit curious about that "bleu orage" color. Anybody seen this and/or have a pic? TIA!


----------



## bellsbells

P.S. I also scouted out a black large Trio, and now I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should go for that instead... I would like a bit of extra space. But the price is 800 euros, i.e. 200 euros more than the regular. Seems odd that a slightly larger bag is 30% more expensive, no?


----------



## amoree

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, I finally decided to take the plunge and get a Trio. I called all the shops in Paris to see what colors are available. Here's what is currently in stock: light yellow, bright yellow, light blue, burgundy, navy, black, red, magenta, white, cream, and beige. I'm sure these are not the official color names, but I'm translating from French the colors I was given. One shop said they had "bleu orage" which was described as being very light blue green, almost pistachio. I wonder if this is the same as what the other shops referred to as "light blue"? Anyway, I decided on burgundy, which the Printemps shop said they had in stock, and went there only to find they don't actually have it in stock. They phoned the store near the Champs Elysees which does have it in stock. And now I'm just a bit curious about that "bleu orage" color. Anybody seen this and/or have a pic? TIA!



Do you know if the store you called can ship to Australia?  Is it hard to speak to them because of the language barrier.


----------



## bellsbells

In my experience, all SAs at luxury boutiques like Celine speak English very well. However, I speak French so I can't comment on the English of the SA I spoke to.


----------



## starshar

bellsbells said:


> P.S. I also scouted out a black large Trio, and now I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should go for that instead... I would like a bit of extra space. But the price is 800 euros, i.e. 200 euros more than the regular. Seems odd that a slightly larger bag is 30% more expensive, no?



In singapore, the regular is S$1250 and the large one is S$1450. Difference of S$200 which is about US$160 or 330euros.

Yes. For that little extra space but so much more! I do hope they had did a lot more stitching around the strap to prevent it from breaking.


----------



## bellsbells

OMG y'all. I went to L'Eclaireur in Paris thinking I was going to get the Large Trio, but when I got there it turned out it was the Oversized Trio they had. In black. At first I was like, 1300 euros, no way. But then I tried it on and looked in the mirror. 
I was powerless to resist. With the detaxe it came out to 1145 euros. 
The SA said she'd had a client in yesterday who wanted the Large Trio, and they had called every single boutique in the city that sells Celine and not a single one had the large in stock. DF only has the butter one available for preorder and I don't like that color. 
The Oversized is a completely different bag. It doesn't snap apart, but there are little hidden slip pockets between the compartments which are handy. And it's just LOVELY. A great everyday bag which I can fit everything into. I'm scared to take it out of the bag. I've never bought ANY fashion item even close to that expensive.


----------



## Bagzhunter

Jean brown in brisbane had a large trio in camel and a blue regular trio . Send them an email and they'll send the photos to u.


----------



## Agata_H

xjessiex said:


> I got my hands on a navy trio in Antwerp, Belgium yesterday. I'm so happy I found it. I was contemplating a trip to Paris, but with the amount of Céline bags there sell in Antwerp, it's not even necessary. They won't be getting any other dark colored trio's until june however.



Love it, I'm thinking of getting one for summer maybe red one  or baby blue , Can you please tell my how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## oh_my_bag

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, I finally decided to take the plunge and get a Trio. I called all the shops in Paris to see what colors are available. Here's what is currently in stock: light yellow, bright yellow, light blue, burgundy, navy, black, red, magenta, white, cream, and beige. I'm sure these are not the official color names, but I'm translating from French the colors I was given. One shop said they had "bleu orage" which was described as being very light blue green, almost pistachio. I wonder if this is the same as what the other shops referred to as "light blue"? Anyway, I decided on burgundy, which the Printemps shop said they had in stock, and went there only to find they don't actually have it in stock. They phoned the store near the Champs Elysees which does have it in stock. And now I'm just a bit curious about that "bleu orage" color. Anybody seen this and/or have a pic? TIA!



Hello! I am going to Paris next month and I plan to purchase a navy regular trio do you happen to know which store has it in stock? TIA!


----------



## bellsbells

oh_my_bag said:


> Hello! I am going to Paris next month and I plan to purchase a navy regular trio do you happen to know which store has it in stock? TIA!



The only boutique that had the navy as of yesterday was Celine La Grenelle.


----------



## oh_my_bag

bellsbells said:


> The only boutique that had the navy as of yesterday was Celine La Grenelle.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xjessiex

Agata_H said:


> Love it, I'm thinking of getting one for summer maybe red one  or baby blue , Can you please tell my how much did you pay for it ?



I paid 600 euro for it. Baby blue is also lovely!


----------



## Agata_H

xjessiex said:


> I got my hands on a navy trio in Antwerp, Belgium yesterday. I'm so happy I found it. I was contemplating a trip to Paris, but with the amount of Céline bags there sell in Antwerp, it's not even necessary. They won't be getting any other dark colored trio's until june however.





xjessiex said:


> I paid 600 euro for it. Baby blue is also lovely!



Thank you so much


----------



## bellsbells

I started another thread about this but thought I would post here: after snagging a black Oversized yesterday, I scored a burgundy Large Trio today at the Victor Hugo boutique in Paris. Price was 700 euros.


----------



## starshar

this is my large trio in rust. rust seems to have brown undertones, while burgundy has red undertones. so i would say rust is like dark wine red color to me. *welcome all comments on the color!






i am planning to use this bag for travelling when i need to be hands-free. i travel to europe quite often, so this bag will be handy to prevent pickpockets because i can place the bag crossbody infront of me in crowded metro stations. also i think it doesnt shout the brand like chanel or lv, so its completely safe to roam around europe in this. i like the simple and minimalist design, yet classy.






so since i was unboxing this trio, i tried to stuff in the things i usually load on travel. and was glad that everything fits in and it wasn't heavy on the shoulders! color of the bag is more true to the first picture!

first compartment with the celine logo: lip balm, handcream, passport, pen, tissue papers and keys.
middle compartment: camera. (it needs a compartment on its own because my lens are quite protuding.)
third compartment: wallet and handphone which is not in picture, because i used it to take this picture. (the valuables should keep the closest to me!)






i can place my wallet upright in this manner and my handphone right beside it for easy access.


----------



## royalfashion

where can i buy a black one from or actually a gem stoned one?


----------



## starshar

royalfashion said:


> where can i buy a black one from or actually a gem stoned one?



You can try getting the navy blue. Its almost like black. Someone did a reveal some time back.


----------



## jamandhoney

I'm currently waiting for DF to receive more stock of the Trio in the classic colours. Hopefully the wait is not too long.


----------



## bellsbells

cotonblanc said:


> The version on my wishlist is a discontinued style. The zippers goes into a curve in the corner and each compartment has a different component in the bag (a mirror, a keyring etc). And each compartment is detachable.
> 
> The only Trio with a removable strap is the oversized trio. So technically, the Trio does not come strapless.



Cotonblanc, please, please do not hate me... I first came to this thread because I was looking for a strapless Trio and you kindly informed me that this model is discontinued. I actually gave up hope of finding one but I set up an eBay search just in case. Then yesterday I got an alert for one for sale right here in Paris with a starting bid of 299 euros. I contacted the seller and offered to come pay cash for an immediate purchase, and surprisingly she accepted. By the time I got there she said she'd had a lot of interest in the pouch, so I suppose I'm lucky that she still sold it to me for the starting price.

It's navy and in perfect condition. It's the perfect size to use as a purse organizer and I love the mirror and card slots. I am soooooo happy! 

Cotonblanc, I will keep my search active and promise to PM you if I ever get intel on another one!


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> Cotonblanc, please, please do not hate me... I first came to this thread because I was looking for a strapless Trio and you kindly informed me that this model is discontinued. I actually gave up hope of finding one but I set up an eBay search just in case. Then yesterday I got an alert for one for sale right here in Paris with a starting bid of 299 euros. I contacted the seller and offered to come pay cash for an immediate purchase, and surprisingly she accepted. By the time I got there she said she'd had a lot of interest in the pouch, so I suppose I'm lucky that she still sold it to me for the starting price.
> 
> It's navy and in perfect condition. It's the perfect size to use as a purse organizer and I love the mirror and card slots. I am soooooo happy!
> 
> Cotonblanc, I will keep my search active and promise to PM you if I ever get intel on another one!



Wow lucky you! That's the exact one I've been wanting... Do post a reveal so that I may vicariously live through you... Many congratulations. Was it on eBay.fr?


----------



## bellsbells

cotonblanc said:


> Wow lucky you! That's the exact one I've been wanting... Do post a reveal so that I may vicariously live through you... Many congratulations. Was it on eBay.fr?



Yes, it was on eBay.fr and strangely she didn't use the name Trio. Luckily my search was for "pochette celine" and that's what the title of her listing was. I'll post pics ASAP. Do you think 299 was a good price? I don't know how much these retailed for.


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> Yes, it was on eBay.fr and strangely she didn't use the name Trio. Luckily my search was for "pochette celine" and that's what the title of her listing was. I'll post pics ASAP. Do you think 299 was a good price? I don't know how much these retailed for.



&#8364;299 is a fantastic price. There was one on eBay US that ended at almost US$900 before shipping. I can't wait to see the pictures.  So happy that you found what you wanted... I've had a few lucky opportunities here on tPF!

Edit: Just saw the ended listing. It looks so beautiful. Navy would have been my first choice. 50% jealous right now!


----------



## samouu

bellsbells said:


> Yes, it was on eBay.fr and strangely she didn't use the name Trio. Luckily my search was for "pochette celine" and that's what the title of her listing was. I'll post pics ASAP. Do you think 299 was a good price? I don't know how much these retailed for.



Hi I saw that trio too, wonderful! Hope you went to a boutique with her to check about the authenticity!

Enjoy your super trio


----------



## bellsbells

samouu said:


> Hi I saw that trio too, wonderful! Hope you went to a boutique with her to check about the authenticity!



I didn't need to, her feedback was 100% positive and her history showed she had sold several other Celine bags and clothes as well as Chanel, Hermes, etc. She lives in a nice apartment building in a fancy neighborhood, and I could tell when I met her that she was legit.


----------



## samouu

bellsbells said:


> I didn't need to, her feedback was 100% positive and her history showed she had sold several other Celine bags and clothes as well as Chanel, Hermes, etc. She lives in a nice apartment building in a fancy neighborhood, and I could tell when I met her that she was legit.



Hum, if I were in Paris I think I wouldnt hesitate checking again to make myself sure, cuz we've seen here in the "authenticity thread" that 100% feedback doesnt mean anything now 
You can even go in Galeries lafayette or Printemps, they can check it too.

Enjoy your stay in Paris and enjoy shopping too


----------



## bellsbells

I didn't realize you could take the bag into a shop for authentication. When I called around to the Paris Celine shops hoping to find one of these (before I learned they were discontinued), most of the SAs had never even heard of a strapless version and one actually insisted that it never existed!

I took pics of the pouch and started a new thread here.


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> I didn't realize you could take the bag into a shop for authentication. When I called around to the Paris Celine shops hoping to find one of these (before I learned they were discontinued), most of the SAs had never even heard of a strapless version and one actually insisted that it never existed!
> 
> I took pics of the pouch and started a new thread here.



Actually I don't think the sales assistants are allowed to authenticate. If not everyone will be bringing in bags and not buy the bags in store.


----------



## samouu

cotonblanc said:


> Actually I don't think the sales assistants are allowed to authenticate. If not everyone will be bringing in bags and not buy the bags in store.



Cotonblanc, I usually buy from local ads and I always go to the Céline boutique and many people do that to make sure that the bag is authentic and it doesnt annoy them to do this.
The SA even told me the week before I went to her that a woman came with a Mini luggage with straps... and that the SA knew at the beginning that the bag was fake because Mini doesnt exist with shoulder strap and that the buyer was really disappointed and thought that the SA might take the bag from her but they don't. Plus, she told me that it is a really good idea to come to her always and she'll always help me authenticate my bags.
They even can send it to the "Céline main seat" for free (dont know how we say it in english, but its located in Paris) if the SA doesn't know the model really well and there, Céline authenticators can tell for sure if the bag is authentic or not so you can get a refund (from the seller) if it happens to be fake.
Plus, if it is fake they ask you if you want to keep the bag or they can destroy it for you. 

However, I dont know how it works in retail shops like Neiman Marcus etc.


----------



## cotonblanc

samouu said:


> Cotonblanc, I usually buy from local ads and I always go to the Céline boutique and many people do that to make sure that the bag is authentic and it doesnt annoy them to do this.
> The SA even told me the week before I went to her that a woman came with a Mini luggage with straps... and that the SA knew at the beginning that the bag was fake because Mini doesnt exist with shoulder strap and that the buyer was really disappointed and thought that the SA might take the bag from her but they don't. Plus, she told me that it is a really good idea to come to her always and she'll always help me authenticate my bags.
> They even can send it to the "Céline main seat" for free (dont know how we say it in english, but its located in Paris) if the SA doesn't know the model really well and there, Céline authenticators can tell for sure if the bag is authentic or not so you can get a refund (from the seller) if it happens to be fake.
> Plus, if it is fake they ask you if you want to keep the bag or they can destroy it for you.
> 
> However, I dont know how it works in retail shops like Neiman Marcus etc.



Oh, thank you for explaining that. I think it varies from country and how the store manager is being instructed to deal with walk-ins asking only for authentication.

Good to know that Paris has that service. It can be much more assuring if someone from the Céline office itself is able to authenticate. Thank you for sharing this information with us. I hope now the boutiques there would not be flooded with people asking for authentication.


----------



## samouu

cotonblanc said:


> Oh, thank you for explaining that. I think it varies from country and how the store manager is being instructed to deal with walk-ins asking only for authentication.
> 
> Good to know that Paris has that service. It can be much more assuring if someone from the Céline office itself is able to authenticate. Thank you for sharing this information with us. I hope now the boutiques there would not be flooded with people asking for authentication.



No problem! Well, I think they are glad to help customers to get avoid from fake items. 
Here, where I live, they are really helpful and they are always glad to help. However, I sometimes doubt if they really are enable to tell you if the bag is real or not, what I mean is that once the SA just checked if my bag had a serial tag (as if she didnt know that fake bags also have serial tags..) and she said Celine bag comes with a serial tag inside the pocket, so that means your bag is authentic... but I know now that that's not enough to tell if the bag is original or not... 
So be careful sometimes with SA when they say if it's original or not. I sometimes double-check with SA in different boutiques when the deal is "too good to be true" to make sure it is authentic


----------



## xjessiex

Has anyone noticed the difference between zipper pulls? Mine has stitching all around, but I've seen these as well. Different year maybe?


----------



## bellsbells

My strapless pouch has stitching on the zipper pulls, and it's at least 2-3 years old.


----------



## cotonblanc

xjessiex said:


> Has anyone noticed the difference between zipper pulls? Mine has stitching all around, but I've seen these as well. Different year maybe?



First series of zipper pulls were stitched together and the current ones are now 2 flaps of leather. Zipper type changed too.


----------



## ToriVega

cotonblanc said:


> First series of zipper pulls were stitched together and the current ones are now 2 flaps of leather. Zipper type changed too.



do you think the new one will be as durable or you might expect peeling?


----------



## cotonblanc

ToriVega said:


> do you think the new one will be as durable or you might expect peeling?



What do you mean by peeling? The current zipper pulls are not glued.


----------



## cotonblanc

Trio Edge in Black with contrast Burgundy sealant http://item.rakuten.co.jp/coriolis


----------



## bellsbells

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Edge in Black with contrast Burgundy sealant http://item.rakuten.co.jp/coriolis



Wait, WHAT?!! A regular size Trio with removable strap, exterior pocket, and metal zippers? NEED NEED NEED. That's officially going on my wish list! Any idea when it was produced?


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> Wait, WHAT?!! A regular size Trio with removable strap, exterior pocket, and metal zippers? NEED NEED NEED. That's officially going on my wish list! Any idea when it was produced?



Winter 2012 had it. You might still be able to find one. I have seen one in mirror calf too.


----------



## bellsbells

Wait, that can't be a real Celine can it?


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> Wait, that can't be a real Celine can it?



Why won't it be real? I have seen the silver mirror version in my local store.


----------



## bellsbells

cotonblanc said:


> Why won't it be real? I have seen the silver mirror version in my local store.



Just because nobody ever talks about that version and I have never seen a picture of it, but I'm really glad to hear that it's real so I can hope to find one someday. I've added it to my signature! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## amoree

Anybody know any Europe boutiques that will send to AU?


----------



## bellsbells

amoree said:


> Anybody know any Europe boutiques that will send to AU?



www.departementfeminin.com
You need to register, then send them an email asking if you can have access to the Celine items, or better yet just send an email asking for what you are looking for. I've ordered from them before and they are great.


----------



## marcheej

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Edge in Black with contrast Burgundy sealant http://item.rakuten.co.jp/coriolis



Woooow!!! I never knew such a bag existed! I would love to have it in any dark neutral color


----------



## ToriVega

bellsbells said:


> www.departementfeminin.com
> You need to register, then send them an email asking if you can have access to the Celine items, or better yet just send an email asking for what you are looking for. I've ordered from them before and they are great.



Is it kay to ask them to reeal the celine ones even though you have no assurance of purchasing? I go click clack, impulsive here and here when i view bags online...


----------



## ToriVega

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2012 had it. You might still be able to find one. I have seen one in mirror calf too.



How much is the black edge trio?


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> Just because nobody ever talks about that version and I have never seen a picture of it, but I'm really glad to hear that it's real so I can hope to find one someday. I've added it to my signature! Thanks for posting it.



You're welcome. Attaching the other colours/skins it comes in. From the http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-trio-and-pouch-reference-thread-670620.html thread.

Oh, and nobody talks about these as everyone is so caught up with the Luggage/Trapeze! People there are other bag options at Céline, you know!


----------



## 27leborse

bellsbells said:


> Wait, WHAT?!! A regular size Trio with removable strap, exterior pocket, and metal zippers? NEED NEED NEED. That's officially going on my wish list! Any idea when it was produced?



I looked at this very bag at Barney's last fall and recall it is bigger than the large trio which I ended up purchasing. Sorry I can't remember the dimensions. Also, it is made of sturdy leather as opposed to the soft pliable leather of the large trio and is thus heavier. It is a beautiful bag but I felt a bit more structured/formal for my purposes.


----------



## MrsJstar

cotonblanc said:


> You're welcome. Attaching the other colours/skins it comes in. From the http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-trio-and-pouch-reference-thread-670620.html thread.
> 
> Oh, and nobody talks about these as everyone is so caught up with the Luggage/Trapeze! People there are other bag options at Céline, you know!


That python trio is TDF!!!


----------



## bellsbells

27leborse said:


> I looked at this very bag at Barney's last fall and recall it is bigger than the large trio which I ended up purchasing. Sorry I can't remember the dimensions. Also, it is made of sturdy leather as opposed to the soft pliable leather of the large trio and is thus heavier. It is a beautiful bag but I felt a bit more structured/formal for my purposes.



Thanks for this info. I was thinking it was regular Trio size. Still looks lovely, but it won't make sense as a dual purpose purse organizer slash going out at night purse. I suppose it's like a smaller version of the Oversized Trio.


----------



## Miss.M

Has anyone seen this small trio coin pouch in any store recently? Or is this style discontinued? TIA


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Miss.M said:


> Has anyone seen this small trio coin pouch in any store recently? Or is this style discontinued? TIA



Awww! That's super cute!


----------



## cotonblanc

Miss.M said:


> Has anyone seen this small trio coin pouch in any store recently? Or is this style discontinued? TIA



Probably very very very as it is discontinued. There is a monogram canvas one floating on evilBay.


----------



## Miss.M

cotonblanc said:


> Probably very very very as it is discontinued. There is a monogram canvas one floating on evilBay.



Yes, I saw the monogrammed one on ebay, but when i contacted the seller I was told it didn't have the keyring nor the card inserts inside. So I'm considering waiting and see if I can find the leather version. Does anyone know if these trio pouches are rare on ebay?


----------



## bellsbells

I scored one on eBay France last week less than a week after I started looking, but I don't know if it was pure luck or if they come up often.


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> I scored one on eBay France last week less than a week after I started looking, but I don't know if it was pure luck or if they come up often.



Definitely pure luck. I have been stalking eBay forever. The last one was on eBay US and it ended for around US$900.

Sorry if I sound a bit sore, I've been wanting one of those forever. Haha.


----------



## bellsbells

cotonblanc said:


> Definitely pure luck. I have been stalking eBay forever. The last one was on eBay US and it ended for around US$900.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a bit sore, I've been wanting one of those forever. Haha.



Well then I definitely feel lucky! I will keep my eye out for you, promise!


----------



## Nxi92t

Can someone please tell me what is DF ppl were referring to in previous posts? Thx!


----------



## cotonblanc

Nxi92t said:


> Can someone please tell me what is DF ppl were referring to in previous posts? Thx!



www.departmentfeminin.com and you have to sign up and request for a login password.


----------



## ToriVega

Guys is it okay to request DF to reveal the celine items even though you have no assurance of purchasing a celine item>? I usually go click clack, impulse here and there and sometimes I just give up on decisions. But I have the tendency to have an impulse purchase. PLS help!! =D thanks


----------



## bellsbells

ToriVega said:


> Guys is it okay to request DF to reveal the celine items even though you have no assurance of purchasing a celine item>? I usually go click clack, impulse here and there and sometimes I just give up on decisions. But I have the tendency to have an impulse purchase. PLS help!! =D thanks



Of course.  You can't guarantee you will make a purchase when you haven't even seen what is available.


----------



## jamandhoney

Is there anyone else currently waiting for the Trio in black/navy from DF?


----------



## oh_my_bag

jamandhoney said:


> Is there anyone else currently waiting for the Trio in black/navy from DF?



Hello! I am on waitlist for the navy regular trio, waiting patiently...


----------



## bellsbells

That's strange, you should be able to find one instantly in a Celine store. Last week when I phoned around at least 1 shop had the navy in stock in Paris.


----------



## oh_my_bag

bellsbells said:


> That's strange, you should be able to find one instantly in a Celine store. Last week when I phoned around at least 1 shop had the navy in stock in Paris.



I'll visit Paris in about 3 weeks but i'll only be there for one night (two days). I'm there for work so only have half a day for shopping and i'm not sure i will be able to cover all Celine stores/concessions. In this case my only other option is DF. 
I hope either way I can finally get my navy trio!


----------



## bellsbells

Just call ahead to the stores the day you are there to save yourself a lot of time. They were friendly and told me over the phone exactly which Trios they had, and were willing to put one aside for me if I could come pick it up straight away.


----------



## amoree

I managed to get the last Navy Large trio from Ecseption!  Their customer service is amazing.


----------



## bellsbells

What is Ecseption? Never heard of them!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

I have a chance to get either glacier or a magenta trio. Does anyone have photos of either? Also, is magenta more of a red? It looks very red but I have a feeling it will look a bit pink and I am unsure whether I would like that. Which one should I get?

I have never seen either of them before irl and I do not want to be disappointed. I am 5ft tall and 110lbs so should I go with the regular size or the large (in terms of what would look good with my proportions). TIA!


----------



## bellsbells

I've been Glacier in person, it's a very pale blue with a hint of greenish tint. Not baby blue, not sky blue, but like pastel bluish-turquoise I suppose. It's a lovely color, but somehow I didn't love it for the Trio. Not enough pop to be a statement piece, but not neutral enough to go with everything. 
I have never seen magenta in person.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

nitskulei said:


> I have regular trio and 2 yr old boy who uses diapers and I can fit two to three diapers in one pouch. Two other holds my wallet, iPhone, keys (home & car), hand cream, lip balm etc. I'm sure that large one can carry them all too  It's not even full. Here's couple pics for you if they help you! We have cup holder in our Bugaboo Bee trolleys for water bottles etc.
> 
> I'm not expert with prices but I know that Celine prices are cheaper here in Europe cause it's European brand. Difference can be hundreds depending on what bag you're going to get. I can only recommend DF for you, they're so helpful and their customer service is excellent!



Your trio is gorgeous! I was wondering what colour is it? Also, how tall are you? I'm about 5 ft tall and I am wondering whether to get the regular or the large. Thank you!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

bellsbells said:


> I've been Glacier in person, it's a very pale blue with a hint of greenish tint. Not baby blue, not sky blue, but like pastel bluish-turquoise I suppose. It's a lovely color, but somehow I didn't love it for the Trio. Not enough pop to be a statement piece, but not neutral enough to go with everything.
> I have never seen magenta in person.



Thank you! I think I am veering towards the magenta colour now. Your review of Glacier is really helpful!


----------



## bellsbells

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thank you! I think I am veering towards the magenta colour now. Your review of Glacier is really helpful!



Glad I could help! If you do get a magenta please post pics, I bet it will be lovely!


----------



## oh_my_bag

bellsbells said:


> Just call ahead to the stores the day you are there to save yourself a lot of time. They were friendly and told me over the phone exactly which Trios they had, and were willing to put one aside for me if I could come pick it up straight away.



Really? sounds great that they can put a bag aside for a few hours! I got scared after reading in so many threads how bags go so fast in Paris that you have to go first thing in the morning or you might not find what you are looking for. 
I will definitely call them to save time. Thanks so much for your help! I will let you know how it goes when i'm back from my short trip  (hopefully my first Celine reveal)


----------



## Paris20

Miss.M said:


> Has anyone seen this small trio coin pouch in any store recently? Or is this style discontinued? TIA


OMG, I want one!


----------



## starshar

Shoppaholic11 said:


> I have a chance to get either glacier or a magenta trio. Does anyone have photos of either? Also, is magenta more of a red? It looks very red but I have a feeling it will look a bit pink and I am unsure whether I would like that. Which one should I get?
> 
> I have never seen either of them before irl and I do not want to be disappointed. I am 5ft tall and 110lbs so should I go with the regular size or the large (in terms of what would look good with my proportions). TIA!



I think the regular will suit you more. I am 5"4 and am using the large one.


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know how much the soft trio is? tia!


----------



## taskelover

Hi everyone, if you have to choose - which one is more beautiful and durable between "powder" and the new color "butter"? 
Have anyone seen butter? 

TIA!


----------



## imlvholic

Yay! Finally my black large trio has shipped after 4 months pre-paid wait from Chrystalla (PF). I hope they pre- checked quality before shipping. I almost gave up waiting & canceled my order but everytime i see someone online wearing esp the black, i fell in love all over again.


----------



## shi.ying

imlvholic said:


> Yay! Finally my black large trio has shipped after 4 months pre-paid wait from Chrystalla (PF). I hope they pre- checked quality before shipping. I almost gave up waiting & canceled my order but everytime i see someone online wearing esp the black, i fell in love all over again.



i had the same thoughts as you after waiting 3 months for my navy large trio and i almost wanted to give up cause the wait is literally killing me. but when i received it, it was totally worth the wait and i really love it!! mine was in good condition, no wrinkled leather or whatsoever. enjoy your new trio!!!


----------



## bellsbells

imlvholic said:


> Yay! Finally my black large trio has shipped after 4 months pre-paid wait from Chrystalla (PF). I hope they pre- checked quality before shipping. I almost gave up waiting & canceled my order but everytime i see someone online wearing esp the black, i fell in love all over again.



Enjoy! I scored a large black last week at the main shop in Paris. It's still in its bag because I've been using my sun colored one. I noticed that the leather on the front pouch is getting wrinkly already. The other pouches aren't. I wonder if that's "normal"?


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I can find a large hot pink or orange Trio?


----------



## bellsbells

amoree said:


> Anyone know where I can find a large hot pink or orange Trio?



I've asked around and I don't think the Large is (or ever was) available in these colors, unfortunately. The only bright color for the Large at the moment is "sun" (the other colors are black, navy, rust, and beige/nude).


----------



## prettymonkey26

just came back from the celine boutique at mall of the emirates with my hubby. we celebrated Valentine's Day early like we usually do to avoid the horde that descends upon the mall during this particular holiday  usually he gets me jewellery on valentines but this year i told him what i wanted. to his credit, my husband didnt blink at the bag prices while we were in the store although afterwards he did tell me he had no idea that celine bags were so expensive! so anyway, sorry for the rambling story; here's my second celine: trio solo in sun


----------



## bellsbells

Excellent! Love the bag and love your kitty.
I have the Large Trio in sun and it brightens my every day. Plus I get a lot of compliments about the color.


----------



## prettymonkey26

bellsbells said:
			
		

> Excellent! Love the bag and love your kitty.
> I have the Large Trio in sun and it brightens my every day. Plus I get a lot of compliments about the color.


my kitty is jealous of the attention that my bags get! 
mine is regular size coz they didnt have the large in sun color. but its ok, i actually like the small size of it, most of my bags are big so this will be a great addition to my collection. im excited to wear it out tomorrow!


----------



## Hanae

There are trio in sun at Colette.

I was disappointed though do all trios come with some sort of felt tissue as lining?
Ta


----------



## bellsbells

Both of my Large Trios have this felt lining. 
Were the Trios at Colette regular or Large size? Did they have any other colors? I was there the other day and didn't see any Trios at all!


----------



## Hanae

bellsbells said:


> Both of my Large Trios have this felt lining.
> Were the Trios at Colette regular or Large size? Did they have any other colors? I was there the other day and didn't see any Trios at all!



They were hidden behind the salesgirl. I was looking for them for ages and she went for a break and there they were. Small size only sun colour though!! 
Does anyone feel any problem regarding the felt lining with time passing by?  Taxx


----------



## taskelover

Hi there, 

Does someone here know if LV zippy compact wallet (not coin purse) could fit into the regular size trio? 

TIA!


----------



## lulu1982

Has anyone ever seen a large trio in grey/storm? I'm dying for one!x


----------



## bellsbells

lulu1982 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a large trio in grey/storm? I'm dying for one!x



Nope, I really don't think soI've done some research and asked around at boutiques. From what I gather the Large Trio is fairly recent, and the current colors available are black, navy, rust, sun, and nude. But the large is hard to come by in any color!


----------



## starshar

lulu1982 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a large trio in grey/storm? I'm dying for one!x



My friend has a regular trio in grey/storm and she bought it in winter 2011/spring 2012. So its probably a past season color now.


----------



## Paris20

Barneys in Beverly Hills has a black and sun in the large as of this afternoon.  Also saw  a Trio Edge in silver.


----------



## bellsbells

Paris20 said:


> Barneys in Beverly Hills has a black and sun in the large as of this afternoon.  Also saw  a Trio Edge in silver.



Thanks for the intel. I got REALLY excited because the Trio Edge is #1 on my wishlist. I called Barneys BH and was shocked that the retail price is $2100??!!!? That's hundreds more than the Oversized Trio and more than double the Large Trio. Is it the silver leather that makes it so expensive? Anyway, it's way over my budget. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## princessrobyn

I bought the trio edge in black I don't remember it being that much.  Maybe the silver is more expensive


----------



## bellsbells

princessrobyn said:


> I bought the trio edge in black I don't remember it being that much.  Maybe the silver is more expensive



Oooh please can you post pics? I've never seen anything other than the stock photos. I've love to see how long the strap is, how it looks in action, etc.!


----------



## Mellee

So I just recently decided that my next bag is going to be a large trio but I'm a little late to the trio club and I don't really know how hard it is to find a large trio, specifically in red. I got the email from DF about pre-orderering a red trio, but apparently they sold out within 15 minutes! Is it an impossible dream to find a large red? If I see one, should I grab it, even if it is above retail, or should I hold out for the chance that DF will restock? Ideally, I would like to get my hands on one within 3 months. Thanks guys!


----------



## princessrobyn

bellsbells said:


> Oooh please can you post pics? I've never seen anything other than the stock photos. I've love to see how long the strap is, how it looks in action, etc.!



Two photos kinda hard to see because I'm wearing a black blazer. I like the length of the strap but I really like taking off the strap and using it as a clutch


----------



## bellsbells

princessrobyn said:


> Two photos kinda hard to see because I'm wearing a black blazer. I like the length of the strap but I really like taking off the strap and using it as a clutch
> 
> View attachment 2078715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078716




MEGA jealous. I wish I could find a second hand one because I'm not about to spend $2100! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Hanae

Mellee said:


> So I just recently decided that my next bag is going to be a large trio but I'm a little late to the trio club and I don't really know how hard it is to find a large trio, specifically in red. I got the email from DF about pre-orderering a red trio, but apparently they sold out within 15 minutes! Is it an impossible dream to find a large red? If I see one, should I grab it, even if it is above retail, or should I hold out for the chance that DF will restock? Ideally, I would like to get my hands on one within 3 months. Thanks guys!



Mellee 
I have seen dark red ones in the big size in Paris!


----------



## bellsbells

Hanae said:


> Mellee
> I have seen dark red ones in the big size in Paris!




Really?! I've been in all the shops and never saw a Large in red. Rust, yes, but not red.


----------



## Hanae

bellsbells said:
			
		

> Really?! I've been in all the shops and never saw a Large in red. Rust, yes, but not red.



The sales boy called it red but I'm new to Celine, I went to le printemps.


----------



## bellsbells

If it was indeed a bright red Large Trio, wow, I didn't know they existed! I've been to Celine at Printemps many times and they *never* had any large (of any color). Must be a new arrival.


----------



## Hanae

bellsbells said:
			
		

> If it was indeed a bright red Large Trio, wow, I didn't know they existed! I've been to Celine at Printemps many times and they *never* had any large (of any color). Must be a new arrival.



We went lat weekend and went to le printemps AND galeries.
Since it was a hectic/ drunk weekend (sorry we partied a lot), I would check the galeries too if I didn't mix in the two. Call in if u can.


----------



## shalomjude

Thinking of purchasing a large trio next .. they only have camel at the store here but said they will be receiving a red one. I would like a pop of colour.


----------



## cherlynk

DF is having a preorder for the large trios in red. 

Was lucky enough to snag the last instock piece for the black large trio 3 days ago


----------



## Mellee

Unfortunately, DF filled their pre-order for the large red trio already =(

bellsbells, hanae- thanks but I live in the US =(


----------



## pearly0327

Does anyone have a comparison photo of the red versus magenta or a clear photo of either color? I'm a bit torn as to which would be more versatile and fit my style!


----------



## mangosalmon

any care to fill me in.

How much is trio in USA?

how many size does trio come?


----------



## cherlynk

mangosalmon said:


> any care to fill me in.
> 
> How much is trio in USA?
> 
> how many size does trio come?


Not sure about the price but there's 3 sizes.

Regular, large and oversize.  anyone, correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## nitskulei

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Your trio is gorgeous! I was wondering what colour is it? Also, how tall are you? I'm about 5 ft tall and I am wondering whether to get the regular or the large. Thank you!



I'm so sorry about this late reply! Been so busy and haven't had time to log in here &#128540;

I'm 5 ft too and the color is officially Vermillion  It's great shade of red and I can only recommend! Been using mine LOT and it still looks great.


----------



## bellsbells

cherlynk said:


> Not sure about the price but there's 3 sizes.
> 
> Regular, large and oversize.  anyone, correct me if I'm wrong!



Actually the Oversized is now discontinued, and there was also a Trio Edge model with removable strap that I believe was in between the Large and Oversized in terms of size. The only 2 models that are still in production are the regular (small) and Large Trios.


----------



## Ansaya

Is anyone saw a black regular trio in London?? Is it possible to find one from Harrods or any Celine shop here? 



Thanks


----------



## CA95616

Ansaya said:


> Is anyone saw a black regular trio in London?? Is it possible to find one from Harrods or any Celine shop here?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
I got my trio from Harrods a couple of months ago...I walked in on a Sunday and was in luck. But I do know the major department stores like Harrods and Selfridges get new stock on particular days and sell out quickly, often within the hour. I would give them a call and once those days are confirmed turn up first thing in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## CA95616

Ansaya said:


> Is anyone saw a black regular trio in London?? Is it possible to find one from Harrods or any Celine shop here?
> 
> Thanks



Ps. Also try calling Browns and Matches.


----------



## Virginiamb

mangosalmon said:


> any care to fill me in.
> 
> How much is trio in USA?
> 
> how many size does trio come?



I was just told by SA at Barney's there is only one size Trio and it is $995.  She sent me pics of a red and yellow I was interested I .  This was just today.


----------



## bellsbells

Virginiamb said:


> I was just told by SA at Barney's there is only one size Trio and it is $995.  She sent me pics of a red and yellow I was interested I .  This was just today.



Sorry but she misinformed you. Perhaps Barney's only has one size, but there are 2 sizes currently in production.  From the price she quoted, strangely, it sounds like she was talking about the Large.


----------



## Virginiamb

bellsbells said:


> Sorry but she misinformed you. Perhaps Barney's only has one size, but there are 2 sizes currently in production.  From the price she quoted, strangely, it sounds like she was talking about the Large.



I thought there was another size too, and I went back and looked at the text and the price was $980.  Thank you for letting me know still a newbie to Celine


----------



## bellsbells

I don't know what the US prices are, but here in France the price for the regular is 600 euros (i.e. $780) and the large is 700 euros (i.e. $912). So even though prices in the US are higher, it seems surprising that they would be $200 more than in France, which is why I suspected the one you saw was a Large. But then again, I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Virginiamb

I know, this is a picture of the 2 she sent me


----------



## starshar

Virginiamb said:


> I know, this is a picture of the 2 she sent me



The sun looks like a regular and the red looks like a large.


----------



## Bagzhunter

Actually there is a third size which is slightly larger than the large trio. However that cannot be separated into three.i will do a reveal soon.


----------



## bellsbells

Bagzhunter said:


> Actually there is a third size which is slightly larger than the large trio. However that cannot be separated into three.i will do a reveal soon.



Yes, this is the Oversized and it's actually quite a lot biggerI have one too. Like the Trio Edge, though, the Oversized is no longer being made and they are now really hard to come across.


----------



## bellsbells

BTW today I was at Colette in Paris and to my surprise they had a python Trio Edge on display! I had been there a few weeks ago and it wasn't there then, so I don't know how it has magically appeared. Anyway, it was 1850 euros and since I'm not a fan of snakeskin, I didn't even feel tempted. If it had been silver/mirror, though, I may very well have snatched it up!


----------



## 27leborse

bellsbells said:


> Yes, this is the Oversized and it's actually quite a lot biggerI have one too. Like the Trio Edge, though, the Oversized is no longer being made and they are now really hard to come across.



What are the differences between the oversized trio and the trio edge? It would be so helpful to include photos, if possible!


----------



## ilsecita

Virginiamb said:


> I thought there was another size too, and I went back and looked at the text and the price was $980.  Thank you for letting me know still a newbie to Celine



The original size is 980 in the US


----------



## bellsbells

ilsecita said:


> The original size is 980 in the US



Damn, I can't believe how much more expensive they are in the US!


----------



## littlehanoi

bellsbells said:


> I don't know what the US prices are, but here in France the price for the regular is 600 euros (i.e. $780) and the large is 700 euros (i.e. $912). So even though prices in the US are higher, it seems surprising that they would be $200 more than in France, which is why I suspected the one you saw was a Large. But then again, I could be wrong about that.



They are cheaper in France than in Sweden, the large one is about 800e. Do you know how much is mini luggage in Paris? It cost 1750e at my local store.


----------



## Agata_H

CA95616 said:


> Hi,
> I got my trio from Harrods a couple of months ago...I walked in on a Sunday and was in luck. But I do know the major department stores like Harrods and Selfridges get new stock on particular days and sell out quickly, often within the hour. I would give them a call and once those days are confirmed turn up first thing in the morning. Good luck!


Could you please tell my how much trio cost in London?


----------



## bellsbells

littlehanoi said:


> They are cheaper in France than in Sweden, the large one is about 800e. Do you know how much is mini luggage in Paris? It cost 1750e at my local store.



According to the SS13 Celine catalogue, the calfskin mini is 1800 euros. So your local store has a better price!


----------



## littlehanoi

bellsbells said:


> According to the SS13 Celine catalogue, the calfskin mini is 1800 euros. So your local store has a better price!



That is the price for Mini Luggage in drummed leather, maybe smooth leather is more expensive?


----------



## Virginiamb

ilsecita said:


> The original size is 980 in the US



Thank you!


----------



## bellsbells

Just saw 2 soft rolled Trios in the current issue of Self Service: a light pink leather one and a black satin one!! These aren't even in the catalog. It's so frustrating that their website/catalog don't show all of the styles and colors available!


----------



## littlehanoi

Has anyone see large trio in "pearl grey"? I have my name on one, which will come in few weeks.


----------



## bellsbells

littlehanoi said:


> Has anyone see large trio in "pearl grey"? I have my name on one, which will come in few weeks.



Oooh that must be a new color... haven't seen it. Please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## bchou

Hi Everyone, 

First time posting here! I just got a Celine Trio in baby blue two weeks ago, and finally started using it. I haven't used it more than 5 times, and it hasn't been raining, but last night I came home and saw this stain/mark on my bag and I am devastated!! It looks like the leather is damaged, and not just a water mark, but I can't think of what it could be...Sorry for the poor picture quality, but can anyone tell me what it is? 

I plan on taking it into the Celine store and asking for help, but thought I'd ask here as well! Please help!!!


----------



## chanel123456

Is this bag a classic?


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bchou said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here! I just got a Celine Trio in baby blue two weeks ago, and finally started using it. I haven't used it more than 5 times, and it hasn't been raining, but last night I came home and saw this stain/mark on my bag and I am devastated!! It looks like the leather is damaged, and not just a water mark, but I can't think of what it could be...Sorry for the poor picture quality, but can anyone tell me what it is?
> 
> I plan on taking it into the Celine store and asking for help, but thought I'd ask here as well! Please help!!!



What a shame!  It looks to me to be some type food item that is oil based...like salad dressing, etc.  

I personally had a water mark on light tan calves leather, and it faded with time..but not gone completely.  It took on the character of the leather.


----------



## imlvholic

Finally!!! After 4 months of waiting... My black large trio is finally here


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

imlvholic said:


> Finally!!! After 4 months of waiting... My black large trio is finally here



Enjoy it !


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> Finally!!! After 4 months of waiting... My black large trio is finally here



Love, love your Trio.  Totally eyeing one for me too!  Why did it take 4 months?  Everyone is out of black large?


----------



## imlvholic

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Love, love your Trio.  Totally eyeing one for me too!  Why did it take 4 months?  Everyone is out of black large?



I pre-ordered it from DF France last October, I guess it took 4 months for them to get from Celine. I know I can find it in the US, but the price is higher. So, it's worth the wait for me to get it from France.


----------



## imlvholic

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Enjoy it !



Thanks mimi, I will definitely enjoy it on my travels.


----------



## bchou

chanel123456 said:


> Is this bag a classic?


It's the large Trio


----------



## bchou

SecondTwinBorn said:


> What a shame!  It looks to me to be some type food item that is oil based...like salad dressing, etc.
> 
> I personally had a water mark on light tan calves leather, and it faded with time..but not gone completely.  It took on the character of the leather.


Thank you, I took it to the store and they told me it was oil  

They did recommend a special cleaner, and I took it to them. Instead of cleaning out the oil, which they say won't help, they will have to dye it, which terrifies me. I will get it back on Sunday, so fingers crossed...


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> I pre-ordered it from DF France last October, I guess it took 4 months for them to get from Celine. I know I can find it in the US, but the price is higher. So, it's worth the wait for me to get it from France.



I don't blame you for waiting.  It is gorgeous...use it well!


----------



## bellsbells

bchou said:


> Thank you, I took it to the store and they told me it was oil
> 
> They did recommend a special cleaner, and I took it to them. Instead of cleaning out the oil, which they say won't help, they will have to dye it, which terrifies me. I will get it back on Sunday, so fingers crossed...



Oooh you know there is a great product to remove oil stains from anything, it's a clay powder that you sprinkle on and let it absorb the stain. The French name is "terre de sommieres" (I don't know if it exists in the US). I've also heard that cornstarch works, but haven't tried it. Before you have the bag dyed I recommend finding a less drastic solution! Check out http://www.lovinmybags.com for tips, they come highly recommended.


----------



## iluvmybags

imlvholic said:


> Finally!!! After 4 months of waiting... My black large trio is finally here



Would you mind sharing a modeling pic?  I'd love to see how the large looks when carried compared to the original.  I've been contemplating getting a Large Trio but haven't seen one anywhere to try it on

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iluvmybags

bellsbells said:


> Oooh you know there is a great product to remove oil stains from anything, it's a clay powder that you sprinkle on and let it absorb the stain. The French name is "terre de sommieres" (I don't know if it exists in the US). I've also heard that cornstarch works, but haven't tried it. Before you have the bag dyed I recommend finding a less drastic solution! Check out http://www.lovinmybags.com for tips, they come highly recommended.



Where do you get this powder? I recently bought a Balenciaga leather jacket that has a stain on the sleeve.  It was described as a discoloration of the leather, and when I first received the jacket, I tried using some leather conditioner/cleaner on it.  That only made it worse - until it dried completely (I thought I ruined it! It took days to completely dry!).  The jacket had a strong perfume smell, which seemed strongest where the stain is located, so I'm thinking the previous owner spilled some kind of perfume or oil on the sleeve.  I keep meaning to pick up some corn starch when I'm out, but I keep forgetting!  I wonder if this powder you're talking about might work?


----------



## imlvholic

iluvmybags said:


> Would you mind sharing a modeling pic?  I'd love to see how the large looks when carried compared to the original.  I've been contemplating getting a Large Trio but haven't seen one anywhere to try it on
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I posted some mod pics on the Action Pics thread, you'll love the size.


----------



## bellsbells

iluvmybags said:


> Where do you get this powder? I recently bought a Balenciaga leather jacket that has a stain on the sleeve.  It was described as a discoloration of the leather, and when I first received the jacket, I tried using some leather conditioner/cleaner on it.  That only made it worse - until it dried completely (I thought I ruined it! It took days to completely dry!).  The jacket had a strong perfume smell, which seemed strongest where the stain is located, so I'm thinking the previous owner spilled some kind of perfume or oil on the sleeve.  I keep meaning to pick up some corn starch when I'm out, but I keep forgetting!  I wonder if this powder you're talking about might work?



I live in France where this powder is sold everywhere. I don't know if you can find it in the US, or what it would be called in English. But I found another tip that could work instead: http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/use-chalk-to-rid-your-clothes-116878


----------



## bchou

Just wanted to follow-up and say I got my bag back and it looks pretty much as good as new! Since I know where the spot is I can kind of tell, but I think this is the best I can pray for!


----------



## shirlface

I purchased my first large trio bag in navy last night, only to come home to find when I detached it, the buttons broke off from the leather and latched itself onto the other side. This happened to two of the buttons. I now have no Celine bag 

Was this from a bad batch or is this a reoccurring issue?


----------



## cotonblanc

shirlface said:


> I purchased my first large trio bag in navy last night, only to come home to find when I detached it, the buttons broke off from the leather and latched itself onto the other side. This happened to two of the buttons. I now have no Celine bag
> 
> Was this from a bad batch or is this a reoccurring issue?



Might be a bad batch. I had a friend who experienced the same thing for the same bag. In future, I urge everyone to try to detach and attach the bag and repeat the steps to ensure that the snaps are in good working condition. Bring it back to the store.


----------



## imlvholic

shirlface said:


> I purchased my first large trio bag in navy last night, only to come home to find when I detached it, the buttons broke off from the leather and latched itself onto the other side. This happened to two of the buttons. I now have no Celine bag
> 
> Was this from a bad batch or is this a reoccurring issue?


So sorry to hear that, hope you'll find a perfect replacement. 

When I ordered mine from DF, I specifically told Crystalla to double check the quality before shipping & it came perfect!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

cotonblanc said:


> Might be a bad batch. I had a friend who experienced the same thing for the same bag. In future, I urge everyone to try to detach and attach the bag and repeat the steps to ensure that the snaps are in good working condition. Bring it back to the store.



this is the very same thing that happened to my large royal blue trio....not just that the straps broke as well....very bad quality I raised this matter at DF but nothing they can do I paid so much for repair


----------



## cotonblanc

Bornsocialite26 said:


> this is the very same thing that happened to my large royal blue trio....not just that the straps broke as well....very bad quality I raised this matter at DF but nothing they can do I paid so much for repair



Yes, the design of the Trio needs some revision! Nice and simple but not very lasting.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, the design of the Trio needs some revision! Nice and simple but not very lasting.



True! and I hope they do something about this, it is NOT funny paying hundreds to get this kind of quality, makes me think if they are being mass produced these days...really, really bad. To think that these purses are so hard to come by then you need to pre pay ad wait, wait, wait...then there you go....you get a totally nasty purse. It was rally harsh on my part because DF did nothing to address this concern...all I ever heard was "Im so sorry that happened" I mean WTF???? my trio's case was really bad! broken snaps and straps??? oh come on! So If I may suggest...if one needs to purchase a trio I say go the store and check everything manually w/ your SA...avoid it being shipped


----------



## imlvholic

Bornsocialite26 said:


> True! and I hope they do something about this, it is NOT funny paying hundreds to get this kind of quality, makes me think if they are being mass produced these days...really, really bad. To think that these purses are so hard to come by then you need to pre pay ad wait, wait, wait...then there you go....you get a totally nasty purse. It was rally harsh on my part because DF did nothing to address this concern...all I ever heard was "Im so sorry that happened" I mean WTF???? my trio's case was really bad! broken snaps and straps??? oh come on! So If I may suggest...if one needs to purchase a trio I say go the store and check everything manually w/ your SA...avoid it being shipped


Bornsocialite, did you try emailing Celine directly about your issue? I'm on your side, Celine needs to fix or replace there defective product, I mean at the price you payed, you deserve the best quality. Maybe you should email the DF head Management that is listed on there site if the SA didn't do anything to help you.... Just my suggestion.


----------



## jamandhoney

^ After hearing all these stories about the Trio. I am not sure if I still want it anymore. This is just unacceptable. 
I've been waiting for almost 2 months now for a regular Trio from DF and still waiting.


----------



## bellsbells

Guys, I hate to have to chime in on this, but my beloved large sun Trio is starting to look like the straps could break. I originally exchanged mine because the leather was wrinkly, and they did so with no fuss, but now after only a few weeks of gentle use, where the straps are sewn to the bag they are starting to show little cracks. I suspect they will eventually break.

I'm going to take it back to the shop when I'm back in Paris next week, but I have to say I'm worried it will go in for repair for weeks or months, and then possibly have the same problem again in the future anyway. I've read on this forum about others who've had repeated strap problems. I'm really bummed because I love the bag and I don't want to have to part with it for repair.

If only they would redesign the Trio with riveted holes and detachable straps, it would eliminate this problem and allow the bag to be used as a clutch with all 3 pouches!


----------



## telrunya

Ordered a large black trio from DF yesterday! Opted for UPS delivery... There's another free option of delivery but I've never heard of it before hence I didn't choose it. Anyone tried that?

Anyway, how long does it usually take for u girls to get your stuffs from DF? I'm from Singapore!


----------



## nitskulei

doni said:


> Uauh! Are you sure that is a regular/small? Kind of looks more like a large to me, compared to the size of the iphone and the nappies...?
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the Trio in butter?



Sorry for late answer but yes, I'm sure that it is regular  I've seen large on irl and it was bigger than mine. It really is super spacious if you organize it good


----------



## mundodabolsa

an SA told me today that the current light grey/slightly blue trio is only made in the larger size.  does anyone know if there is any truth to this statement?

I haven't decided what size I want yet anyhow but I don't want to end up with the large simply because I thought it was the only option when really it was just that store doesn't have it so the SA says whatever, as happens all the time.


----------



## Paris20

Bornsocialite26 said:


> True! and I hope they do something about this, it is NOT funny paying hundreds to get this kind of quality, makes me think if they are being mass produced these days...really, really bad. To think that these purses are so hard to come by then you need to pre pay ad wait, wait, wait...then there you go....you get a totally nasty purse. It was rally harsh on my part because DF did nothing to address this concern...all I ever heard was "Im so sorry that happened" I mean WTF???? my trio's case was really bad! broken snaps and straps??? oh come on! So If I may suggest...if one needs to purchase a trio I say go the store and check everything manually w/ your SA...avoid it being shipped



Mine was the broken strap and when Celine repaired the bag it looked like they just glued it. Now the other end of the strap is looking very fragile, the stitches are a little loose. Sigh, I should have bought a different bag


----------



## bellsbells

Paris20 said:


> Mine was the broken strap and when Celine repaired the bag it looked like they just glued it. Now the other end of the strap is looking very fragile, the stitches are a little loose. Sigh, I should have bought a different bag



Paris, I read about your strap problems in this forum and that's why I'm not going to accept a repair for this problem. I've written a letter to Celine but when I tried to post it through their web contact form, it didn't work. I'm going to have to call them. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## shalomjude

Disappointed to read about these design issues as I was considering a trio for my next purchase.


----------



## sonnetxvii

^ me too!  for the price you pay, you'd expect the quality (and after sales service) to be second to none.


----------



## Paris20

bellsbells said:


> Paris, I read about your strap problems in this forum and that's why I'm not going to accept a repair for this problem. I've written a letter to Celine but when I tried to post it through their web contact form, it didn't work. I'm going to have to call them. I'll update when I know more.



Please do!


----------



## bellsbells

I called Celine and they gave me an email address to send the letter directly. I sent it yesterday morning and still no reply. How long should I wait before going directly into a store to see what they will say? I don't want to wait too long.


----------



## ilsecita

ok so, does anyone know if all new trios have different snaps as the old ones? I got my orange trio from SS 2012 and just got a glacier trio from SS 2013. I wanted to put them together, the orange in the middle and the two glacier outer pouches surrounding it. However the snaps are placed differently! The orange middle has two "innie" snaps and the glacier has one "innie" and one "outtie" (sorry, no idea what to call them). So sad I cant do it! 
The best I was able to do is one color infront of two of the others. At some point I went a little crazy and did a "quattro" haha.

Anyways, does anyone know if all snaps are like this now?


----------



## Glambelle3

Does anyone know the colors that will be in the fw13 collection? Thanks!


----------



## bellsbells

ilsecita said:


> ok so, does anyone know if all new trios have different snaps as the old ones? I got my orange trio from SS 2012 and just got a glacier trio from SS 2013. I wanted to put them together, the orange in the middle and the two glacier outer pouches surrounding it. However the snaps are placed differently! The orange middle has two "innie" snaps and the glacier has one "innie" and one "outtie" (sorry, no idea what to call them). So sad I cant do it!
> The best I was able to do is one color infront of two of the others. At some point I went a little crazy and did a "quattro" haha.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know if all snaps are like this now?



I think they must have realized the old snap placement didn't allow the two outer pouches to be used together as a clutch, so they updated it.


----------



## Isabelfan

My latest squeeze! So happy


----------



## Hanae

ilsecita said:


> ok so, does anyone know if all new trios have different snaps as the old ones? I got my orange trio from SS 2012 and just got a glacier trio from SS 2013. I wanted to put them together, the orange in the middle and the two glacier outer pouches surrounding it. However the snaps are placed differently! The orange middle has two "innie" snaps and the glacier has one "innie" and one "outtie" (sorry, no idea what to call them). So sad I cant do it!
> The best I was able to do is one color infront of two of the others. At some point I went a little crazy and did a "quattro" haha.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know if all snaps are like this now?



Wow this is such an awesome idea! Trio is really versatile.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Does anyone have the *ROLLED soft trio* or *tricolored trio with metal strap* from this Sping/Summer collection?


----------



## bellsbells

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Does anyone have the *ROLLED soft trio* or *tricolored trio with metal strap* from this Sping/Summer collection?



I *wish*! The rolled clutch is lovely, but I can't possibly justify spending 1300 euros on a clutch... nor can I afford to anyway. I played with them at the boutique and they are actaully not very practical. The rolled part is actually a zipper pocket, so if you put anything in it you can no longer roll it. Also, the "roll" is really the front flap which naturally lies flat, so you have to manually roll it up each time if you want to carry it rolled. And each time you let go it will unroll again. Looked great for the runway show, but not realistic in everyday life!

The tricolored chain strap Trio is also beautiful, but I'm not at all a fan of the pastel colorways (nor the python). Otherwise I may have been seriously tempted.


----------



## cotonblanc

bellsbells said:


> I *wish*! The rolled clutch is lovely, but I can't possibly justify spending 1300 euros on a clutch... nor can I afford to anyway. I played with them at the boutique and they are actaully not very practical. The rolled part is actually a zipper pocket, so if you put anything in it you can no longer roll it. Also, the "roll" is really the front flap which naturally lies flat, so you have to manually roll it up each time if you want to carry it rolled. And each time you let go it will unroll again. Looked great for the runway show, but not realistic in everyday life!
> 
> The tricolored chain strap Trio is also beautiful, but I'm not at all a fan of the pastel colorways (nor the python). Otherwise I may have been seriously tempted.



Agree with every point. It is such a sleek piece though just a tad pricey! And it feels like a tiny pillow. The rolled effect on the flap is just a try-hard gesture by Céline! I actually prefer it as it is.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bellsbells said:


> I *wish*! The rolled clutch is lovely, but I can't possibly justify spending 1300 euros on a clutch... nor can I afford to anyway. I played with them at the boutique and they are actaully not very practical. The rolled part is actually a zipper pocket, so if you put anything in it you can no longer roll it. Also, the "roll" is really the front flap which naturally lies flat, so you have to manually roll it up each time if you want to carry it rolled. And each time you let go it will unroll again. Looked great for the runway show, but not realistic in everyday life!
> 
> The tricolored chain strap Trio is also beautiful, but I'm not at all a fan of the pastel colorways (nor the python). Otherwise I may have been seriously tempted.



Thanks bells! Yeah I saw the rolled trio and thought it was interesting but wondered if the regular trios can achieve the same effect! I need to go to celine again this weekend and play with them (if they're still there)... 
I'm actually more interested in the tricolored +chain trios, but I haven't seen them in real life. Do you know if they detach and also how is the size compared to the regular (small or large) trios? It's hard to tell from the pix! I want a modeling pic IRL, but I can't find any other than on models lol


----------



## bellsbells

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks bells! Yeah I saw the rolled trio and thought it was interesting but wondered if the regular trios can achieve the same effect! I need to go to celine again this weekend and play with them (if they're still there)...
> I'm actually more interested in the tricolored +chain trios, but I haven't seen them in real life. Do you know if they detach and also how is the size compared to the regular (small or large) trios? It's hard to tell from the pix! I want a modeling pic IRL, but I can't find any other than on models lol



The pouches of the Soft Trio are not detachable and they are accessed by a single zipper on top, which gives a more pronounced triangular silhouette from the side than with the regular Trio. The size is quite a bit larger than the Large trio, it's really a shoulder bag and a completely different beast than the original Trios.


----------



## Isabelfan

Can a girl have too many trios? They are such an obsession now for me. Thinking of getting my third one!


----------



## mimi789

Isabelfan said:


> My latest squeeze! So happy


 Congrats...love it...


----------



## Isabelfan

mimi789 said:


> Congrats...love it...



Thank you! &#128522; Celine bags have a certain magic. Simple and totally irresistable! &#128513;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bellsbells said:


> The pouches of the Soft Trio are not detachable and they are accessed by a single zipper on top, which gives a more pronounced triangular silhouette from the side than with the regular Trio. The size is quite a bit larger than the Large trio, it's really a shoulder bag and a completely different beast than the original Trios.



Thanks again bells! Yeah, I went over to my local Celine this weekend and they got more SS13 bags!! Both new trios were there and I agree with what you said. The Trio with chain strap is definitely not what I expected. Other than being non-detachable (which I like as a feature for more play ), I think it's also too huge for me. I think ultimately the regular large Trio is best for me... Hmmm... so many choices lol


----------



## shalomjude

Isabelfan said:


> My latest squeeze! So happy



Congrats... really want a trio too but there is not many on offer here.


----------



## xodu_s

Just received my trio in tan today, but I've just noticed that the stitching of the pouch on the sides are causing *tiny holes on the leather*. I am devastated, should I change it?  

Anyone with similar problem, is this a small issue?


----------



## bellsbells

That's pretty much what my Trio looked like too. I'm sorry to say that I ended up returning it because the strap broke off. They need better quality control on the Trios.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

xodu_s said:


> Just received my trio in tan today, but I've just noticed that the stitching of the pouch on the sides are causing *tiny holes on the leather*. I am devastated, should I change it?
> 
> Anyone with similar problem, is this a small issue?



Can you pull on it? See if the leather/strings start to detach (not loosen, it's fine to be a little loose).

I honestly think it's okay. A lot of my designer handbags and shoes have this kind of thing. It's often just because the leather is too thick or during the inversion process, the leather pieces got sewn on slightly crooked. I don't think this affects the integrity of the bag but like i said, pull on the sides and see if they detach.


----------



## xodu_s

bellsbells said:


> That's pretty much what my Trio looked like too. I'm sorry to say that I ended up returning it because the strap broke off. They need better quality control on the Trios.


It's my first Celine bag and I'm a little disappointed, wasn't expecting the quality to be like this. Hope you managed to get the bag exchanged, all the best!


----------



## xodu_s

I did and it seems alright, nothing came off yet. Phew.. 
Thanks for yur advice, feeling more relieved now  I hope it will last me long enough, after reading this thread on the strap issues..


----------



## daisukidesu

Ansaya said:


> Is anyone saw a black regular trio in London?? Is it possible to find one from Harrods or any Celine shop here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I also had to go on a hunt to find a regular trio in black so here's the intel I gathered:

I contacted Matches and Browns and they will not be stocking the black colour for Spring/Summer, but both will have the red and light blue. I went to Selfridges, they only had the yellow one in store and said they'd be bringing more colours but not the black one. Harvey Nichols said they'd be bringing a navy which is very dark, but not black, and Harrods said they would stock up on black  at some point but didn't know when exactly. They also said that they get snapped up very quickly so it's a good idea to leave contact details. Finally, after trying to contact Dover Street Market multiple times and not receiving a reply, I went by the store and they only had the large black one (and also a white and light grey), so I left them my number and they found one for me the very next day! 

I think the best idea is to go by Harrods or DSM and  leave them your details so they can contact you when they receive a new batch. I hope the info from my hunting trip helped a little!


----------



## bagfetishperson

My second trio from 2013 summer collection and I love its red colour


----------



## Agata_H

I'm looking for red trio in EU mostly in UK. Please let me know if any of you will see one


----------



## echarlotte

I am in Australia and am after a Regular, Black Trio. It has been a *BATTLE * to get my hands on one. I had been emailing Chrystalla at DF who assured me a pre-payment was available yesterday so I rushed home from work to find my 'prepayments have started' email. I followed the link and found the bag, added it to my cart, was almost through all the steps when I was about to enter my CC details and then it an error came up! It completely stopped me being able to proceed despite the bag being in my cart and halfway through the checkout procedure. When I clicked on the link again it said 'sold out'. So, so upset! 

Could anyone suggest what I could do to get a Regular, Black Trio without going through all this DF pre-payment nonsense? I want to simply call the Celine stores in France and purchase one over the phone but am reluctant as I don't speak french


----------



## ilsecita

echarlotte said:


> I am in Australia and am after a Regular, Black Trio. It has been a *BATTLE * to get my hands on one. I had been emailing Chrystalla at DF who assured me a pre-payment was available yesterday so I rushed home from work to find my 'prepayments have started' email. I followed the link and found the bag, added it to my cart, was almost through all the steps when I was about to enter my CC details and then it an error came up! It completely stopped me being able to proceed despite the bag being in my cart and halfway through the checkout procedure. When I clicked on the link again it said 'sold out'. So, so upset!
> 
> Could anyone suggest what I could do to get a Regular, Black Trio without going through all this DF pre-payment nonsense? I want to simply call the Celine stores in France and purchase one over the phone but am reluctant as I don't speak french


 
are you in the US?


----------



## echarlotte

ilsecita said:


> are you in the US?


Nope - Sydney, Australia.


----------



## ilsecita

echarlotte said:


> Nope - Sydney, Australia.


Ahh sorry, I was gonna say a Nordstrom near me had it a couple of weeks ago but idk if they ship to Australia :/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*echarlotte:* They speak English 


Aside, I dunno what's wrong with the quote system, I just clicked on your quote twice and it quoted *ilsecita* instead???


----------



## echarlotte

ilsecita said:


> Ahh sorry, I was gonna say a Nordstrom near me had it a couple of weeks ago but idk if they ship to Australia :/


Thanks so much Ilsecita! I will get in contact with them now. 

Chrystalla also said she is going to 'check' the inventory today to see if there are any Trios left for me. They have a very strange pre-payment allocation system....


----------



## echarlotte

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *echarlotte:* They speak English
> 
> 
> Aside, I dunno what's wrong with the quote system, I just clicked on your quote twice and it quoted *ilsecita* instead???


Oh merci beaucoup! I will try my luck. So annoying having to do all my inquiries in a different timezone.

This bag has proved SO difficult to find!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

echarlotte said:


> Oh merci beaucoup! I will try my luck. So annoying having to do all my inquiries in a different timezone.
> 
> This bag has proved SO difficult to find!!



de rien 

Yes the Trio is quite popular, but I think the European/French boutiques are your best bet. Hopefully the Australian customs will be kind with the duties and taxes... even though I know they are worse than Canada here... Best of luck!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

echarlotte said:


> Thanks so much Ilsecita! I will get in contact with them now.
> 
> Chrystalla also said she is going to 'check' the inventory today to see if there are any Trios left for me. They have a very strange pre-payment allocation system....



I bought many bags and RTW from DF and the experiences are extremely positive and their services are top-notch IMO.

I think the problems you encountered are the high pre-payment demand which the system had to handle at the same time..they are probably the only store still accepting pre-payment by one-click ordering.....


----------



## echarlotte

CEC.LV4eva said:


> de rien
> 
> Yes the Trio is quite popular, but I think the European/French boutiques are your best bet. Hopefully the Australian customs will be kind with the duties and taxes... even though I know they are worse than Canada here... Best of luck!!


I just called the Celine boutique in Paris and they have the Regular black trio I'm after in stock but I'm not allowed to purchase it over the phone... :cry:


----------



## echarlotte

Great news - Chrystalla found me a Trio!   Despite the tricky pre-payment system I must agree she has been wonderfully helpful and the lower price/free shipping is a bonus!


----------



## bellsbells

echarlotte said:


> Great news - Chrystalla found me a Trio!   Despite the tricky pre-payment system I must agree she has been wonderfully helpful and the lower price/free shipping is a bonus!



Congrats! Chrystalla is fabs. Now how long do you have to wait to get your hands on your Trio?


----------



## jamandhoney

echarlotte said:


> Great news - Chrystalla found me a Trio!   Despite the tricky pre-payment system I must agree she has been wonderfully helpful and the lower price/free shipping is a bonus!



That's wonderful! Chrystalla is a gem! 

Was there a reason why the boutique didn't accept phone orders? Do they not ship overseas?


----------



## Azn_Emma

daisukidesu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had to go on a hunt to find a regular trio in black so here's the intel I gathered:
> 
> I contacted Matches and Browns and they will not be stocking the black colour for Spring/Summer, but both will have the red and light blue. I went to Selfridges, they only had the yellow one in store and said they'd be bringing more colours but not the black one. Harvey Nichols said they'd be bringing a navy which is very dark, but not black, and Harrods said they would stock up on black at some point but didn't know when exactly. They also said that they get snapped up very quickly so it's a good idea to leave contact details. Finally, after trying to contact Dover Street Market multiple times and not receiving a reply, I went by the store and they only had the large black one (and also a white and light grey), so I left them my number and they found one for me the very next day!
> 
> I think the best idea is to go by Harrods or DSM and leave them your details so they can contact you when they receive a new batch. I hope the info from my hunting trip helped a little!


 
I just bought a black Trio from Harrods on Saturday (2013-04-13). They had black (x4) / white / navy / yellow when I was in.


----------



## tiggy914

I just bought a black Trio from the SF Barneys this past Friday and they also had a white, cobalt and yellow in addition to the butter color.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

echarlotte said:


> Great news - Chrystalla found me a Trio!   Despite the tricky pre-payment system I must agree she has been wonderfully helpful and the lower price/free shipping is a bonus!



congrats  do post your reveal when you receive your new bag!


----------



## echarlotte

jamandhoney said:


> That's wonderful! Chrystalla is a gem!
> 
> Was there a reason why the boutique didn't accept phone orders? Do they not ship overseas?


The sales assistant at the Celine boutique in Paris said they don't take phone orders for any of their bags and that the only way I could get a bag from their stores was to send someone personally to buy it from the store! Talk about exclusive...


----------



## echarlotte

bellsbells said:


> Congrats! Chrystalla is fabs. Now how long do you have to wait to get your hands on your Trio?


So happy!  Chrystalla said delivery is 'from June onwards' so a little bit of a wait... but it was only $640 AU including free postage, which is a steal in comparison to the $1100 it generally costs in Australia.


----------



## baghagwb

Has anyone used sprays or creams to protect their Trio? I just bought mine (from Monte Carlo where the SA who handled me was just wonderful!), and am a bit reluctant to take her out because of the leather.  Is the leather on the Trio lambskin btw?


----------



## ypph

xodu_s said:


> Just received my trio in tan today, but I've just noticed that the stitching of the pouch on the sides are causing *tiny holes on the leather*. I am devastated, should I change it?
> 
> Anyone with similar problem, is this a small issue?



Mine looks like that too. But seems ok to me. It's just stitching I think.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

echarlotte said:


> So happy!  Chrystalla said delivery is 'from June onwards' so a little bit of a wait... but it was only $640 AU including free postage, which is a steal in comparison to the $1100 it generally costs in Australia.



Does DF charge you right away or they take your CC info + authorization, and once the product arrives, then you get charged?

Thanks!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Does DF charge you right away or they take your CC info + authorization, and once the product arrives, then you get charged?
> 
> Thanks!



fully charged at prepayment


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

baghagwb said:


> Has anyone used sprays or creams to protect their Trio? I just bought mine (from Monte Carlo where the SA who handled me was just wonderful!), and am a bit reluctant to take her out because of the leather.  Is the leather on the Trio lambskin btw?



I spray all my Celine before the first use except Box bag.
I just use cleaning cream for dedicated leather to maintain after 

So far so good !


----------



## baghagwb

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I spray all my Celine before the first use except Box bag.
> I just use cleaning cream for dedicated leather to maintain after
> 
> So far so good !



May I know which brand you use?


----------



## ilsecita

baghagwb said:


> Has anyone used sprays or creams to protect their Trio? I just bought mine (from Monte Carlo where the SA who handled me was just wonderful!), and am a bit reluctant to take her out because of the leather.  Is the leather on the Trio lambskin btw?



The only Celine's I've ever sprayed (have luggages, trapezes, trios) were the trios. I sprayed them with conollil so I can bring them out in the rain here in Seattle. The color seemed to change the slightless right as I sprayed them but after buffing they went back to normal color. It has worked pretty well, they do not have any water damage and I bring them out in the rain without a second thought.


----------



## samouu

ilsecita said:


> The only Celine's I've ever sprayed (have luggages, trapezes, trios) were the trios. I sprayed them with conollil so I can bring them out in the rain here in Seattle. The color seemed to change the slightless right as I sprayed them but after buffing they went back to normal color. It has worked pretty well, they do not have any water damage and I bring them out in the rain without a second thought.



If I can add : I used "Collonil Nanotech" too on my Phantom, nano and Trapeze: it worked perfectly! Do not hesitate to use it on your trio (and your other bags btw)


----------



## ilsecita

samouu said:


> If I can add : I used "Collonil Nanotech" too on my Phantom, nano and Trapeze: it worked perfectly! Do not hesitate to use it on your trio (and your other bags btw)



Yes that one is the one I used too! Thanks for the name correction


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Azn_Emma said:


> I just bought a black Trio from Harrods on Saturday (2013-04-13). They had black (x4) / white / navy / yellow when I was in.


hi do they have large trio too?  thanks


----------



## terri_berri

I just received my black trio from Bergdorf Goodman yesterday and I am in love... she is so soft and the perfecty sized. Can't wait to spray her tomight and use her tomorrow... she's so pwetty...


----------



## jamandhoney

terri_berri said:


> I just received my black trio from Bergdorf Goodman yesterday and I am in love... she is so soft and the perfecty sized. Can't wait to spray her tomight and use her tomorrow... she's so pwetty...



Congrats terri_berri! Did you call them up to purchase? Do you mind me asking how much they are? And what spray do you use if you don't mind sharing. :


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mimi_glasshouse said:


> fully charged at prepayment



thanks! Do you also happen to know if DF will restock their inventory later on? The bag that I want is sold out, but I'd like to wait for this if they're going to receive more in the future...


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks! Do you also happen to know if DF will restock their inventory later on? The bag that I want is sold out, but I'd like to wait for this if they're going to receive more in the future...



Send serviceclient@departementfeminin.com  an email asking them to notify you if in case they can restock the bag you want... It is hard to tell...like I missed the trapeze SS13 prepayment but DF managed to find me one when they are allowed to restock from Celine !!!

Good luck and just curious ... Which one you are eying !!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Send serviceclient@departementfeminin.com  an email asking them to notify you if in case they can restock the bag you want... It is hard to tell...like I missed the trapeze SS13 prepayment but DF managed to find me one when they are allowed to restock from Celine !!!
> 
> Good luck and just curious ... Which one you are eying !!!!



Ok thanks for the advice!


----------



## terri_berri

jamandhoney said:


> Congrats terri_berri! Did you call them up to purchase? Do you mind me asking how much they are? And what spray do you use if you don't mind sharing. :



Yup, I called up BG and they connected me through and I purchased mine over the phone. I think the purse itself was $980 (no tax as I live in Australia) and shipping was $75.


I have sprayed my bag with Collini Waterproof spray, but I used a leather conditioner first before that (can't remember the name of it, but it was recommended to me by a Miu Miu SA).

Very glad I missed out on getting the pink one as I don't think I will use it as much as this black one which surprisingly fits a lot...


----------



## jamandhoney

terri_berri said:


> Yup, I called up BG and they connected me through and I purchased mine over the phone. I think the purse itself was $980 (no tax as I live in Australia) and shipping was $75.
> 
> 
> I have sprayed my bag with Collini Waterproof spray, but I used a leather conditioner first before that (can't remember the name of it, but it was recommended to me by a Miu Miu SA).
> 
> Very glad I missed out on getting the pink one as I don't think I will use it as much as this black one which surprisingly fits a lot...



Thank you! Wow $75 for shipping is steep! Where can you purchase the Collinil Waterproof spray?


----------



## Agata_H

Azn_Emma said:


> I just bought a black Trio from Harrods on Saturday (2013-04-13). They had black (x4) / white / navy / yellow when I was in.



Can I ask how much it cost in UK? I'm going next weekend and I'm thinking where is better to buy Trio, in UK or Frnace


----------



## sayek

HI i am a new member and love celine bags..
What is this DF online place everyone is referring to??? i would love to know....
thanks


----------



## smokygg99

Agata_H said:


> Can I ask how much it cost in UK? I'm going next weekend and I'm thinking where is better to buy Trio, in UK or Frnace


ether France or Italy, it's around 600 euros there, uk is more expensive.


----------



## smokygg99

sayek said:


> HI i am a new member and love celine bags..
> What is this DF online place everyone is referring to??? i would love to know....
> thanks


departement féminin is store located in south of France, where you can preorder a Céline bag from overseas simply by emailing them.


----------



## Hanae

smokygg99 said:


> departement féminin is store located in south of France, where you can preorder a Céline bag from overseas simply by emailing them.



They're in Tpulouse and leclaireur in paris


----------



## smokygg99

Hanae said:


> They're in Tpulouse and leclaireur in paris


L'éclaireur don't sell Céline, does it?


----------



## bellsbells

smokygg99 said:


> L'éclaireur don't sell Céline, does it?



Yep, they do, at the Sevigné shop! I bought my Oversized Trio there. They have a few items on display (bags, SLGs, RTW) and if you ask they will bring out hidden goodies from the store room.


----------



## marcheej

hi. can anyone tell me the current price of a large Trio in Paris? I may just have a friend who could purchase one for me


----------



## bellsbells

600 euros for the regular, 700 for the large


----------



## marcheej

bellsbells said:


> 600 euros for the regular, 700 for the large



thanks *bellsbells!*


----------



## voceisvoce

Has anyone bought a trio from Tessabit?
I firstly saw a trio pic on their instagram, and was told to leave a message on their Facebook. After done that I was given their eshop email address to sent inquiry.
I have bought many things from tessabit with no issues, but their website has no Celine available at all.
Not sure about their price and authentication.


----------



## jhsmama

Has anyone seen Trio large in Burgundy anywhere?
Would it be considered fall color and would I have better luck finding it later in the season?
Thanks~


----------



## cotonblanc

jhsmama said:


> Has anyone seen Trio large in Burgundy anywhere?
> Would it be considered fall color and would I have better luck finding it later in the season?
> Thanks~



You might want to try asking for rust as it supposedly replaced burgundy. And rust has been around since Winter 2012 and carried over to Spring 2013 so you might have a chance at it still!


----------



## Azn_Emma

agata_h said:


> can i ask how much it cost in uk? I'm going next weekend and i'm thinking where is better to buy trio, in uk or frnace:d



 £580


----------



## jhsmama

cotonblanc said:


> You might want to try asking for rust as it supposedly replaced burgundy. And rust has been around since Winter 2012 and carried over to Spring 2013 so you might have a chance at it still!


Thank you so much~ I'll definitely look for rust.


----------



## grace_sam

Anyone know a salesperson at Bergdorf goodman, New york ??
Looking for a micro celine /leather/preferably a trio. Please pm me


----------



## jhsmama

celinelover4536 said:


> No problem! She works in women's co-op but sells handbags and is the most thorough SA I've dealt with!


Christina got large Trio Burgundy for me from Beverly Hills store!
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## brigadeiro

bellsbells said:


> 600 euros for the regular, 700 for the large



Ooh, thanks for the info also! I am heading to France in July and am seriously thinking of a Trio, not sure which size though. Are they 'easy to find'?


----------



## bellsbells

It completely depends, stock comes and goes. If you are in town for a week or more, you will have time to check stock in the various shops more than once, and you should be able to get one. But you should be prepared to maybe not get your #1 color/size choice.


----------



## brigadeiro

^thanks for the reply *bellsbells*!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Jadorelv said:


> Will the trio large fit am iPad? And any us price updates?


 large trio can actually fit a mini ipad  just verified


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

should receive my powder trio tomorrow ....can't wait


----------



## leya k

paris trio report for today
rue grenelle only one left: large in butter
victor hugo several large only in yellow
av. montaigne, the same
printemps - large in yellow, one in rust and at the 2nd floor one in light grey almost white (don't know the name of that colour)
gal. lafayette - yellow large, one left
le bon marche - small in light blue and yellow, large in red - only two left, CAUSE I BOUGHT THE THIRD ONE )


----------



## Hanae

I think I forgot to share my first trio.


----------



## princessrobyn

I just got a large trio. I love it. It fits so much more than my regular trio and is less serious than my trio edge.  Here is a pic of the group


----------



## Hanae

princessrobyn said:


> I just got a large trio. I love it. It fits so much more than my regular trio and is less serious than my trio edge.  Here is a pic of the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189666



Beautiful which colour is this !?


----------



## starshar

Hanae, what color of trio is that reflected on the tags?

Princessrobyn, thats a really nice collection of trios!  which size you do prefer so far? The large or regular?


----------



## Hanae

starshar said:


> Hanae, what color of trio is that reflected on the tags?
> 
> Princessrobyn, thats a really nice collection of trios!  which size you do prefer so far? The large or regular?



Hi,
The colour is 'Rust'. Apparently it replaces burgundy at the moment.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

princessrobyn said:


> I just got a large trio. I love it. It fits so much more than my regular trio and is less serious than my trio edge.  Here is a pic of the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189666


 love them all ! congrats


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

this is my powder trio bought in Florence


----------



## am2022

nice trio ladies!!!

chloe we are powder sisters!!! any mod shots lovely?
Ive had mine from aloharag 9months ago and still in its aloharag bag... 
waiting for that perfect timing.


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> this is my powder trio bought in Florence


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amacasa said:


> nice trio ladies!!!
> 
> chloe we are powder sisters!!! any mod shots lovely?
> Ive had mine from aloharag 9months ago and still in its aloharag bag...
> waiting for that perfect timing.


bella thank you so much , here you go i already used it after 24 hours instead...couldn't resist


----------



## am2022

adorable chloe... might need to whip out mine then...
its the rain.. it never stops here thats why.


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> bella thank you so much , here you go i already used it after 24 hours instead...couldn't resist


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amacasa said:


> adorable chloe... might need to whip out mine then...
> its the rain.. it never stops here thats why.


ohh the weather is bad here too:rain::rain: .... but you should wear it and enjoy it sunshine: thanks for your words my bella twin


----------



## soholaleni

I have been longing for a camel or beige colored regular trio (don't know official color names). Has anyone seen that shade around, in the US preferably?

Thanks!


----------



## jhsmama

celinelover4536 said:


> Oh I'm so happy you enjoyed working with her! I refuse to work with anyone else. I spoke with her today and she said their Celine inventory is really slim so I decided to wait for Fall Celine to come into her store. I just ordered a Givenchy Antigona through her as well.


I am disappointed to report that what I received was not burgundy but red Trio. Christina was working with Beverly HIlls store and they sent the bag, not Christina but when I received it, it was red and I am still contemplating whether to keep the red or to return it. But now I see a pic of burgundy above by Hanae, I'm so torn and don't know what to do...Someone, please help!!


----------



## starshar

If the rust makes your heart beats and its the ultimate color tt you want, then dont give in for the red.


----------



## jhsmama

starshar said:


> If the rust makes your heart beats and its the ultimate color tt you want, then dont give in for the red.


Thanks for your words, starshar. I don't mind red but every time I try it on, I think of rust and I really should just wait for rust. 
Thanks again for helping me with my indecisiveness.. ^^


----------



## Hanae

jhsmama said:


> I am disappointed to report that what I received was not burgundy but red Trio. Christina was working with Beverly HIlls store and they sent the bag, not Christina but when I received it, it was red and I am still contemplating whether to keep the red or to return it. But now I see a pic of burgundy above by Hanae, I'm so torn and don't know what to do...Someone, please help!!



Dit to! 


I was shown a red too but I already have a chanel red woc so I was not into it. Rust was and seemed the better option.

I do not regret it.


----------



## jhsmama

Hanae said:


> Dit to!
> 
> 
> I was shown a red too but I already have a chanel red woc so I was not into it. Rust was and seemed the better option.
> 
> I do not regret it.


 

Only problem is I can't get it anywhere... Your picture helped me decide about returning red. 
I love that color. Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## Hanae

jhsmama said:


> Only problem is I can't get it anywhere... Your picture helped me decide about returning red.
> I love that color. Enjoy your beautiful bag.



Maybe you could call the Bon marche or printemps in Paris? They might have some in stock


----------



## jhsmama

Hanae said:


> Maybe you could call the Bon marche or printemps in Paris? They might have some in stock


 
Is that Celine Boutique?
I heard that Celine boutiques don't accept phone orders.
Or are they department store? I'm in US and I have no clue about stores in Paris.


----------



## Hanae

jhsmama said:


> Is that Celine Boutique?
> I heard that Celine boutiques don't accept phone orders.
> Or are they department store? I'm in US and I have no clue about stores in Paris.



Oh no that's not good . 
It's true I forgot about shops not offering the shipping perhaps check with departement feminin? They are amazing.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, does anyone know if I can still locate the navy Trio in medium or large size? Thanks


----------



## Blissment

May I know the email of DF? really want to order a large one!


----------



## smokygg99

Blissment said:


> May I know the email of DF? really want to order a large one!


it's on their website 
serviceclient@departementfeminin.com


----------



## Minteva

hi tpfers. i got my red trio 3 days ago and its my 1st celine bag. so excited until now. i accidentally splashed water on my bag when i washed my hands. There r some faint water marks across the front of the bag. i'm just wondering y the leather is so suscepitable to water? my other calf leather bags fr bv or lv never have this issue even when they get wet in the rain. nothing a gentle wipe wont take care of. 
wat should i do? help. the spots look similar to the oil stain on a prev poster's bag...but to a lesser degree. so bummed.


----------



## cotonblanc

Someone took apart 3 Trios and came up with this red, white and blue version! katlmm


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Someone took apart 3 Trios and came up with this red, white and blue version! katlmm



That's what I wanted to do with mine! But the clasps are differently placed this year from last year's


----------



## imlvholic

I've been wearing my black large trio on my travels to Singapore & Kuala Lumpur. It's so versatile, comfortable & holding up pretty well, i'm really happy i got it.


----------



## Peacock26

Hi guys! So I am thinking about purchases a Large Celine Trio.. what color do you think is best? Also, does anyone know the current price of the Large Trio?! Thanks so much!


----------



## Hanae

Peacock26 said:


> Hi guys! So I am thinking about purchases a Large Celine Trio.. what color do you think is best? Also, does anyone know the current price of the Large Trio?! Thanks so much!



Hello wise choice! My SA said that darker colours are better for the Celine leather as it usually gets a nice patina.


----------



## ayokichi

Was planning on getting a Chanel WOC but instead bought a red trio from Kadewe in Germany and I love it to bits - very versatile and great for travelling


----------



## starshar

Great choice! I like the WOC too but the capacity is too small and a tad too classy. I in the end chose the trio too because its very  versatile and load many essentials, great for travelling.


----------



## Pao9

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, thanks for the info also! I am heading to France in July and am seriously thinking of a Trio, not sure which size though. Are they 'easy to find'?



I have the regular trio! I love it, it fits so much yet it looks discreet! 
Love your name by the way! Yummi! Are you Brazilian?


----------



## Pao9

princessrobyn said:


> I just got a large trio. I love it. It fits so much more than my regular trio and is less serious than my trio edge.  Here is a pic of the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189666



Love your collection and the color of your large trio is amazing!


----------



## brigadeiro

Pao9 said:


> I have the regular trio! I love it, it fits so much yet it looks discreet!
> Love your name by the way! Yummi! Are you Brazilian?



Thanks! LOVE Brigadeiros!!!

I consider myself Brazilian, as I moved to Brazil before I turned 1...I now live in Australia tho', but when I asked, I always say I'm from Brazil, 'cause there is where I was raised, went to school, etc


----------



## Hanae

celinelover4536 said:


> That's too bad! I purchased the red through her and love it but really want the glacier color too. Can't decide so I may have to keep both! She will stay in contact with you which is what I like. Hopefully she will receive more burgundy or a variation of it.



We have it a plenty in Paris, maybe u can call the shops?


----------



## Hanae

ayokichi said:


> Was planning on getting a Chanel WOC but instead bought a red trio from Kadewe in Germany and I love it to bits - very versatile and great for travelling




I have a few wocs which am selling to fund....trios!!!


----------



## am2022

Wow... Loving that celine
Is getting a lot of
Love here ... I sold a vintage pink jumbo to find my trio purchase last year !!! 



Hanae said:


> I have a few wocs which am selling to fund....trios!!!


----------



## Hanae

amacasa said:


> Wow... Loving that celine
> Is getting a lot of
> Love here ... I sold a vintage pink jumbo to find my trio purchase last year !!!



Seriously the leather is much more durable. I will keep classic chanel though as such timeless and reissue.
But the wocs... Easily be replaced by Celine trios.


----------



## LaLa06

celinelover4536 said:


> That's too bad! I purchased the red through her and love it but really want the glacier color too. Can't decide so I may have to keep both! She will stay in contact with you which is what I like. Hopefully she will receive more burgundy or a variation of it.



Christina in Barney is wonderful, I just order a red large trio from her, she will find it from other stores, Barney has red, black, sun, butter, pear gray, navy in large trio. If u want to order one please contact her.

So agree that Celine trio is so much better than  Chanel woc, I replaced mine. With one Chanel woc I can almost got 2 trio also


----------



## vst86

anyone know how much are the small celine trio are?


----------



## stellar28

I got the glacier trio in Paris last month.


----------



## am2022

nice!


alilxstar said:


> I got the glacier trio in Paris last month.


----------



## imlvholic

I love my large black TRIO so much, I wore it everyday when I was in Singapore & Kuala Lumpur 2 weeks ago. Now, I can't go without it on my future travels. I'm thinking of getting a bright color.


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone know what colours Trios are available for Fall?


----------



## marcheej

LaLa06 said:


> Christina in Barney is wonderful, I just order a red large trio from her, she will find it from other stores, Barney has red, black, sun, butter, pear gray, navy in large trio. If u want to order one please contact her.
> 
> So agree that Celine trio is so much better than  Chanel woc, I replaced mine. With one Chanel woc I can almost got 2 trio also


 
How do I contact Christina from Barney's?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> I love my large black TRIO so much, I wore it everyday when I was in Singapore & Kuala Lumpur 2 weeks ago. Now, I can't go without it on my future travels. I'm thinking of getting a bright color.


 bella! it looks stunning on you ...i  also bought it in powder and now considering the red one


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> bella! it looks stunning on you ...i  also bought it in powder and now considering the red one



Well H E L L O... bella!!! Nice to see you again. 
Thank you, my Trio is the best thing ever, especially for travel. The powder is so dainty & elegant, the Red would be stunning! I want 1 too!!!


----------



## Pao9

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks! LOVE Brigadeiros!!!
> 
> I consider myself Brazilian, as I moved to Brazil before I turned 1...I now live in Australia tho', but when I asked, I always say I'm from Brazil, 'cause there is where I was raised, went to school, etc



Awesome! In Brazilian but moved to Ecuador and Costa Rica and Us, same story as you but backwards! Love Brigadeiros!!!! Lol!!


----------



## cotonblanc

New colour, Flamingo, for Fall 2013.


----------



## sophia_coppola

cotonblanc said:


> New colour, Flamingo, for Fall 2013.



oh such a nice colour! do you know if this colour will come for the large size too?


----------



## cotonblanc

sophia_coppola said:


> oh such a nice colour! do you know if this colour will come for the large size too?



I would assume so. It's the seasonal colour for Fall.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

cotonblanc said:


> New colour, Flamingo, for Fall 2013.


stunning looks  a coral red


----------



## sophia_coppola

cotonblanc said:


> I would assume so. It's the seasonal colour for Fall.



thank you cotonblanc


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi all, I really want the Trio in the Tan colour. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one?


----------



## styleconsul

I was just wondering what sizes this bag comes in...? Is the price $980 for all the sizes?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

styleconsul said:


> I was just wondering what sizes this bag comes in...? Is the price $980 for all the sizes?



$980 US (I believe that's the currency I quote) is price for regular trio


----------



## vst86

styleconsul said:


> I was just wondering what sizes this bag comes in...? Is the price $980 for all the sizes?



That's the regular size. The large ones are 1150.


----------



## styleconsul

I wish I could find the large trio!!! No one has it! Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. Is ordering from Department Feminin a good idea?


----------



## styleconsul

All the ones I have been shown were the regular with the $980 price


----------



## AmorNChanel

styleconsul said:


> All the ones I have been shown were the regular with the $980 price



I saw a large trio at Barney's in Las Vegas yesterday but I can't remember what color.


----------



## beatese

Any idea the regular trio price in Australia?


----------



## minyufrende

Minteva said:


> hi tpfers. i got my red trio 3 days ago and its my 1st celine bag. so excited until now. i accidentally splashed water on my bag when i washed my hands. There r some faint water marks across the front of the bag. i'm just wondering y the leather is so suscepitable to water? my other calf leather bags fr bv or lv never have this issue even when they get wet in the rain. nothing a gentle wipe wont take care of.
> wat should i do? help. the spots look similar to the oil stain on a prev poster's bag...but to a lesser degree. so bummed.


Hello so good to hear that I'm not the only one.

I have the same problem as you! 
I have a small black trio which I love to bits and I dont baby my bags but I had two small water accidents which left a mark  
The first one was a small perfume mark which made wrinkles. I was lucky as this is the second pouch so you can't really see it unless you unclip the pouch and use it on its own.

The second one is slightly worse. I caught the worse rain in London over the weekend and after the bag dried the front pouch (eek) got slightly wrinkly and got bent out of shape following the contents that I had in that pouch.

How can I get the watermarks out!

I love love love love love my trio but I hate the fact that it is so delicate.

I also noticed that the gold hardware where I touch to open and close the Zipper is slightly rubbed off to reveal silver underneath.

Anyone have any suggestions of what to do? I know I can go to Celine but I don't want to part with my bag.

xxxxx

I'll post pictures of it soon


----------



## styleconsul

So seeing how many people have issues with the leather on the trio (due to it being delicate and susceptible to water and all) is it better to buy a darker color then?


----------



## styleconsul

styleconsul said:


> So seeing how many people have issues with the leather on the trio (due to it being delicate and susceptible to water and all) is it better to buy a darker color then?


Just saw that the poster above has a black one and even it got water damage...!

I really want a trio still!!! Anyone with a rust trio have these issues?


----------



## minyufrende

Yes I'd recommend a darker Trio. Water damages are not that apparent.
My friend has one in nude and every scratch is visible.
I'd still recommend the trio though it's so pretty and perfect maybe because you see how perfect it is brand new you tend to obsess over every signs of use 
I want one in rust too!!! Such an amazing colour


----------



## rowy65

I also am hesitating about purchasing a Trio.  I am leaning towards a regular red or the glacier trio with a chain strap.  I am a little leery now especially after hearing how the gold hardware is stripping off revealing silver inside


----------



## rowy65

styleconsul said:


> I wish I could find the large trio!!! No one has it! Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. Is ordering from Department Feminin a good idea?



I saw a large trio in yellow at Hirshleifers .  You can email Penney@hirshleifers.com


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I was wondering whether the pouches have ever "snapped" off while in use?  I've been debating whether to purchase a Trio and for some reason, I seem to think that this might happen?  Thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I was wondering whether the pouches have ever "snapped" off while in use?  I've been debating whether to purchase a Trio and for some reason, I seem to think that this might happen?  Thanks!



If fastened properly, this shouldn't happened unless it is yanked off with force!


----------



## lovechanel920

I really want a Trio now! What colors are coming for Fall 2013? I'm interested in a burgundy, navy, or black.

What size is this? I'm guessing a regular?


----------



## kumimomo

I saw a orange pink trio (small size) in Osaka last week!!!  The SA said it's just arrived!!!


----------



## Jadpe

lovechanel920 said:


> I really want a Trio now! What colors are coming for Fall 2013? I'm interested in a burgundy, navy, or black.
> 
> What size is this? I'm guessing a regular?


I think it's a regular trio. My department store will get the large trio in bordeaux and black for fall.


----------



## lovechanel920

I'm so excited!! Just emailed DF and I'll be on a waiting list.


----------



## bellsbells

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I was wondering whether the pouches have ever "snapped" off while in use?  I've been debating whether to purchase a Trio and for some reason, I seem to think that this might happen?  Thanks!



No, I don't expect you should have that problem. I owned a large Trio for about a month and the pouches never seemed like they could come unsnapped on their own. However, the straps on mine started getting cracked within a few weeks of use and one actually ended up breaking so I took it back to the shop for a store credit.

Which makes me wonder what the H*LL has got me possessed with the lust for a Flamingo Trio!?!?! When I saw one in person my heart skipped a beat. The naughty part of my brain is trying to convince myself that if I get a regular size, and don't use it as an everyday bag, maybe the same thing won't happen. So far, the reasonable side of my brain (the one that is familiar with my bank account) has maintained control.


----------



## ilsecita

bellsbells said:


> No, I don't expect you should have that problem. I owned a large Trio for about a month and the pouches never seemed like they could come unsnapped on their own. However, the straps on mine started getting cracked within a few weeks of use and one actually ended up breaking so I took it back to the shop for a store credit.
> 
> Which makes me wonder what the H*LL has got me possessed with the lust for a Flamingo Trio!?!?! When I saw one in person my heart skipped a beat. The naughty part of my brain is trying to convince myself that if I get a regular size, and don't use it as an everyday bag, maybe the same thing won't happen. So far, the reasonable side of my brain (the one that is familiar with my bank account) has maintained control.



I don't wanna enable you but... I own 2 regular sizes trios and when I use them I do everyday for a few weeks, am not gentle AT ALL with them, most of the time overstuff them even more than I'm willing to admit and I haven't had any problems at all with the straps or anything... Haha


----------



## bellsbells

ilsecita said:


> I don't wanna enable you but... I own 2 regular sizes trios and when I use them I do everyday for a few weeks, am not gentle AT ALL with them, most of the time overstuff them even more than I'm willing to admit and I haven't had any problems at all with the straps or anything... Haha



Oh you enabler you 
What can you fit in a regular Trio? I'm thinking one pouch just for my wallet, another for phone, and a third for sunglasses. But where do I put my keys, lipstick & compact, kleenex...?


----------



## ilsecita

bellsbells said:


> Oh you enabler you
> What can you fit in a regular Trio? I'm thinking one pouch just for my wallet, another for phone, and a third for sunglasses. But where do I put my keys, lipstick & compact, kleenex...?



Haha I do the same! I add the Kleenex in the wallet pouch, keys and phone charger to the phone pouch and lipstick and blush to the sunglasses pouch. It fits quite a bit!


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> New colour, Flamingo, for Fall 2013.



I love this color!!! But, i remember i saw it at Barneys & it's a little light to my liking. I want a truer Orange for my next Trio.


----------



## SuLi

bellsbells said:


> No, I don't expect you should have that problem. I owned a large Trio for about a month and the pouches never seemed like they could come unsnapped on their own. However, the straps on mine started getting cracked within a few weeks of use and one actually ended up breaking so I took it back to the shop for a store credit.
> 
> Which makes me wonder what the H*LL has got me possessed with the lust for a Flamingo Trio!?!?! When I saw one in person my heart skipped a beat. The naughty part of my brain is trying to convince myself that if I get a regular size, and don't use it as an everyday bag, maybe the same thing won't happen. So far, the reasonable side of my brain (the one that is familiar with my bank account) has maintained control.



I think I'm most worried about the strap issue now that I've had some time to do a search for issues related to the Trio.  I also read about the snaps coming apart from the leather from only one forum member, but it looks mostly like strap issues.  Did you have any problems bringing it back to the store (which store did you buy yours?)?  I bought mine from Barney's and haven't a return/repair experience there before.


----------



## bellsbells

SuLi said:


> I think I'm most worried about the strap issue now that I've had some time to do a search for issues related to the Trio.  I also read about the snaps coming apart from the leather from only one forum member, but it looks mostly like strap issues.  Did you have any problems bringing it back to the store (which store did you buy yours?)?  I bought mine from Barney's and haven't a return/repair experience there before.



Unfortunately Céline doesn't seem to have a worldwide policy regarding customer service. I was lucky enough to have had previous contact with the manager at the Céline boutique in Paris and she accepted a store credit. At first she seemed to suggest that repair was the only option, but I was able to convince her that sending off a bag less than 1 month old for repair on a problem that was likely to recur was not reasonable, and she agreed. So I was given store credit (and used it toward a Classic Box, which I love). However I don't think this would be the norm, as I have read other posts here about broken Trio straps that were sent for repair (which takes up to 2 months!). Which is why I really need to convince myself not to buy another Trio! Help....


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone know what colour Trio this is? Is it Rust/Bordeaux? I saw the burgundy for pre fall and it's a lot darker.


----------



## starshar

I think its a rust because i have one and it has obvious brown undertones.


----------



## jamandhoney

starshar said:


> I think its a rust because i have one and it has obvious brown undertones.



Thanks *starshar*! Does anyone know where I can find this colour Trio? I love it so much!


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## lovechanel920

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone know what colour Trio this is? Is it Rust/Bordeaux? I saw the burgundy for pre fall and it's a lot darker.



This color is gorgeous. I think it is the Bordeaux. When did Rust become available?


----------



## am2022

adorable... 
i have the burgundy from last year and i can check later for you...
but maybe lovechanel is right.. bordeaux?


jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone know what colour Trio this is? Is it Rust/Bordeaux? I saw the burgundy for pre fall and it's a lot darker.


----------



## styleconsul

I thought this burgundy color was called rust as of Spring 13


----------



## cotonblanc

Burgundy, Rust, Wine and Bordeaux must be one of the most confusing things ever.


----------



## Jadpe

I'll visit my store this afternoon to see if they already received the bordeaux large trio. I'll take pics to see if it's different than rust or burgundy.


----------



## Minteva

minyufrende said:


> Hello so good to hear that I'm not the only one.
> 
> I have the same problem as you!
> I have a small black trio which I love to bits and I dont baby my bags but I had two small water accidents which left a mark
> The first one was a small perfume mark which made wrinkles. I was lucky as this is the second pouch so you can't really see it unless you unclip the pouch and use it on its own.
> 
> The second one is slightly worse. I caught the worse rain in London over the weekend and after the bag dried the front pouch (eek) got slightly wrinkly and got bent out of shape following the contents that I had in that pouch.
> 
> How can I get the watermarks out!
> 
> I love love love love love my trio but I hate the fact that it is so delicate.
> 
> I also noticed that the gold hardware where I touch to open and close the Zipper is slightly rubbed off to reveal silver underneath.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions of what to do? I know I can go to Celine but I don't want to part with my bag.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> I'll post pictures of it soon



the water marks r fading now. anyways i gave up on babying my trio. its just too delicate, all the scratches show up, wat can i can, apart from ignoring them!


----------



## Minteva

beatese said:


> Any idea the regular trio price in Australia?



$1050 from david jones. so hard to get celine in australia >_<


----------



## mundodabolsa

that mystery bordeaux/rust/whatever trio looks exactly like one I purchased this march, march 2013. 

(if that very specific info helps at all  )


----------



## lovechanel920

mundodabolsa said:


> that mystery bordeaux/rust/whatever trio looks exactly like one I purchased this march, march 2013.
> 
> (if that very specific info helps at all  )



Do you know what color yours is?


----------



## cotonblanc

March 2013 should be Rust.


----------



## lovechanel920

Then that color is Rust then. The girl bought it in February on her blog.


----------



## ThatMaloMilo

Anyone know where I could get a LARGE black or navy blue trio in the states?


----------



## marcheej

celinelover4536 said:


> Fall 2013 only carries Bordeaux and red.



Really *celinelover4536*?! Where please?! Can you pm me your SA info?


----------



## Jadpe

Two pics I took today of a large bordeaux fall 2013 trio and a regular flamingo trio. I really don't like the bordeaux, I hoped it was more reddish/burgundy but it's almost a dark red/brown color. I was so disappointed but now I'll get the black one instead.

Flamingo is a lovely colour, not too pink but also not too orange. The color is IRL slightly more pink than my pic.


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the pics... That's awesome we get to see the Bordeaux color up front!!!


Jadpe said:


> Two pics I took today of a large bordeaux fall 2013 trio and a regular flamingo trio. I really don't like the bordeaux, I hoped it was more reddish/burgundy but it's almost a dark red/brown color. I was so disappointed but now I'll get the black one instead.
> 
> Flamingo is a lovely colour, not too pink but also not too orange. The color is IRL slightly more pink than my pic.


----------



## kumimomo

Anyone knows if the small trio comes with Bordeaux color?


----------



## kumimomo

Personally speaking, I like the Bordeaux color as it tends to more fall/winter feel!!!


----------



## Puhisko

How long is the shoulder strap in big trio? Anyone? 
TIA


----------



## lovechanel920

Puhisko said:


> How long is the shoulder strap in big trio? Anyone?
> TIA



You can wear it as a shoulder or make it longer to be fit good crossbody.


----------



## kerkent

Hi everyone
this is my first message on the Céline thread...
I'm searching for the Trio bag in "glacier", from the S/S 2013 collection...
Does anyone know where I can still find it?
thank you


----------



## styleconsul

I love the bordeaux! Anyone have a clearer picture of it??


----------



## styleconsul

kumimomo said:


> Anyone knows if the small trio comes with Bordeaux color?


I second this question!!!! Is there a small bordeaux trio?


----------



## echarlotte

I'm sure this has been discussed in previous posts but could anybody recommend a good leather protector for my beautiful new black trio? 

I've read that Collonil may be sufficient? Could anyone who has used this confirm?


----------



## kumimomo

styleconsul said:


> I second this question!!!! Is there a small bordeaux trio?



I saw it in store last Saturday.  They have smaller size in Bordeaux color.


----------



## styleconsul

kumimomo said:


> I saw it in store last Saturday.  They have smaller size in Bordeaux color.



but is this part of the fall collection for sure? The "Bordeaux" is part of the fall collection and comes in large. Are you sure it wasn't a small rust color? they look similar


----------



## styleconsul

I'm calling Céline tomorrow morning to inquire ASAP and I will let everyone know...


----------



## circoit

Does anyone know if the regular trio can fit a kindle? According to the measurements, it should - but sometimes the top opening of bags can prevent stuff from fitting.


----------



## cotonblanc

styleconsul said:


> but is this part of the fall collection for sure? The "Bordeaux" is part of the fall collection and comes in large. Are you sure it wasn't a small rust color? they look similar



I've not seen the Bordeaux in a small yet. I saw Emerald, Light Yellow and Flamingo in the Singapore store. 

There is supposedly a trio in the re-introduced stamped snakeskin in Khaki that was spotted in the UK by a friend of mine.


----------



## styleconsul

Same as cotonblanc I have seen light yellow, sky, and flamingo for this fall. I am in the USA. I have seen black, emerald, and Bordeaux for the large trio.


----------



## styleconsul

Another important question, how much can the large trio fit?????


----------



## imlvholic

styleconsul said:


> Another important question, how much can the large trio fit?????



You may not believe it, but a lot. I fit everything that i carry with me on all my other big bags, everyday stuff without the Zamorga organizer inside my large trio. I love it!


----------



## ThatMaloMilo

I just recently got a Large Bordeaux and I love it! It fits my iPad Mini and so much more. The color is so dark and rich. Pictures to come soon!


----------



## kumimomo

styleconsul said:


> but is this part of the fall collection for sure? The "Bordeaux" is part of the fall collection and comes in large. Are you sure it wasn't a small rust color? they look similar



The SA told me that the bag just came in few days ago so I believe it probably is from F/W collection.  You may check it out at store.  There is an orange pink color which is new too.


----------



## styleconsul

Guys I am getting so frustrated with the Céline boutique, the sales associates are being so rude!!!!

I asked them if they had the large trio in Bordeaux and she said she didn't know...then she said she went to go
check and after that she still didn't know...! I just wanted them to email me a picture!!! I already know that the large trio comes in Bordeaux and Emerald for this season because Saks has it! But I was shocked that a Céline associate was so ignorant about their own stock. All she said was that there is supposed to be a small emerald green trio and NO Bordeaux small trio which makes me
So sad because I wanted the small Bordeaux!!!! I am sure it exists I am sure it does!!! But too bad that the associate is being rude!!!


----------



## styleconsul

ThatMaloMilo said:


> I just recently got a Large Bordeaux and I love it! It fits my iPad Mini and so much more. The color is so dark and rich. Pictures to come soon!



Can't wait for your pictures!!! Sounds beautiful


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just received my FW large Trio.  
My SA described it as Burgundy and store tags read Burgundy but I guess it's Bordeaux.  The colour is wonderful - nice & dark, just the way I like it!!






With Natural Python Skates on dark timber bench for contrast


----------



## styleconsul

I like it! But I thought this bordeaux would be brighter!


----------



## ThatMaloMilo

The Bordeaux I darker than the Burgundy. From far away the comparison might look the same but when compared up close they are significantly different!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Well I don't know for sure what the official colour of my Trio is, but it's definitely FW13 and it's definitely size large.  If there's a large Burgundy then I think I have it


----------



## styleconsul

Hmm, guys thanks a lot for the pics! Now I can make the right decision. I thought the bordeaux would be a tad brighter like the rust from the previous season. I think my only option is emerald now...


----------



## cotonblanc

This is the Emerald but the photo is a little dark. It is richer and more jewel-tone in person.


----------



## cotonblanc

Another shot of the Emerald.


----------



## styleconsul

Thank you Cotonblanc for the pictures!

I wonder if Bordeaux, emerald, SKY, light yellow and flamingo are the only colors for fall


----------



## styleconsul

I was going to buy it now because I have an opportunity to buy the large trio in emerald for $750 but I am being really indecisive at the moment about the color so I'm thinking maybe it will be better to overpay but get what I am truly looking for.


----------



## the_lvlady

Got my large trio 2 weeks ago! I think color is "sun"


----------



## Straight-Laced

cotonblanc said:


> Another shot of the Emerald.




Yes please!


----------



## Straight-Laced

the_lvlady said:


> Got my large trio 2 weeks ago! I think color is "sun"
> 
> View attachment 2269845




Very fresh and pretty!


----------



## am2022

This is such a good price... and emerald is stunning IMHO!!! Please get it and show us mod pics quick!!! 


styleconsul said:


> I was going to buy it now because I have an opportunity to buy the large trio in emerald for $750 but I am being really indecisive at the moment about the color so I'm thinking maybe it will be better to overpay but get what I am truly looking for.


----------



## am2022

This has a lot of brown undertones... but still very pretty.
I have the burgundy from 2012 ...still unused.. 
will try and post pics in the hope that it would help people decipher these " shades of burgundies"    


ThatMaloMilo said:


> The Bordeaux I darker than the Burgundy. From far away the comparison might look the same but when compared up close they are significantly different!
> View attachment 2269610
> 
> View attachment 2269611


----------



## am2022

congrats.. such a happy color! 


the_lvlady said:


> Got my large trio 2 weeks ago! I think color is "sun"
> 
> View attachment 2269845


----------



## cotonblanc

amacasa said:


> This has a lot of brown undertones... but still very pretty.
> I have the burgundy from 2012 ...still unused..
> will try and post pics in the hope that it would help people decipher these " shades of burgundies"



What we really need is all 4 shades next to one another taken in daylight! I swear the tones are driving me nuts. What if she decides to push Maroon next! Dead.


----------



## armyofbirds

For anyone still wondering if the small bordeaux trio exists - it does. One was in Selfridges in London today. The small size was on display but they also had the large size in the stock room.


----------



## am2022

You are too funny coton!!! When you fly to the US  someday , we need
To do a celine meet up!!! I see you're from
Singapore ?


cotonblanc said:


> What we really need is all 4 shades next to one another taken in daylight! I swear the tones are driving me nuts. What if she decides to push Maroon next! Dead.


----------



## styleconsul

armyofbirds said:


> For anyone still wondering if the small bordeaux trio exists - it does. One was in Selfridges in London today. The small size was on display but they also had the large size in the stock room.



Thank you!


----------



## Miss.M

Hi. I recently bought a navy trio bag while I was abroad, but I forgot to ask the SA about how to care for the bag. The leather looks so delicate.. Do you guys think I should put something on the bag for protection? Any recommendations? TIA


----------



## eifitcon

Does anyone know what is the current price for the large trio in euros? Thanks.


----------



## arcticlight

I just bought a large trio in Denmark for &#8364;724


----------



## mokummeisje

Okay, I need help...have a black knotted bag on hold at $1021 (on sale) buy it or let it go? It's definitely a bag you don't see often and very understated but do I need it?


----------



## mokummeisje

Oops see now I'm in Celine trio....well this bag is not mentioned often...


----------



## styleconsul

eifitcon said:


> Does anyone know what is the current price for the large trio in euros? Thanks.


700 euros for large


----------



## styleconsul

Miss.M said:


> Hi. I recently bought a navy trio bag while I was abroad, but I forgot to ask the SA about how to care for the bag. The leather looks so delicate.. Do you guys think I should put something on the bag for protection? Any recommendations? TIA


I spoke to the associates in New York and they told me that they absolutely don't recommend getting the leather treated in anyway as it will damage it. This was just what they told me.


----------



## styleconsul

UPDATE: Guys, department feminin informed me that the color INDIGO will be available this fall.


----------



## cotonblanc

styleconsul said:


> UPDATE: Guys, department feminin informed me that the color INDIGO will be available this fall.



Wow, can't wait. I hope it will be brighter than Navy! Thanks for sharing. So this is for Winter collection?


----------



## styleconsul

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, can't wait. I hope it will be brighter than Navy! Thanks for sharing. So this is for Winter collection?


The SA didn't clarify but I assume it is for winter.
She said she would notify me when their next pre-payment begins so I hope to see some photos of this mystery indigo color!


----------



## styleconsul

What are the dimensions of the small trio?


----------



## cotonblanc

Snakeskin print Trio pegueibode


----------



## Pao9

cotonblanc said:


> Snakeskin print Trio pegueibode



Oh la la!


----------



## axlm

This is my first post here, and I'm just wondering if anyone can offer advice on purchasing a Trio remotely. Does anyone know any Celine stores that currently have the small black or navy trio in stock and will take a phone order?


----------



## LibJames

Hi! I saw a black and navy both at the Chicago downtown nordstrom. Ask for Simone.


----------



## styleconsul

Miss.M said:


> Hi. I recently bought a navy trio bag while I was abroad, but I forgot to ask the SA about how to care for the bag. The leather looks so delicate.. Do you guys think I should put something on the bag for protection? Any recommendations? TIA



When I spoke to customer service they told me to not put any leather protecter on it because it could damage the bag. This is just according to them, I have no experience treating Céline leather bags.


----------



## fuchsia diamond

hey guys i needed some advice:
i have the red trio in regular size and wanted to know if i should get the pink trio from this new season or if i should maybe get the emerald....pink is my favourite colour but i feel it maybe too similar to the red or pointless HELP!!

OR should i wait a while for a black luggage bag....


----------



## bellsbells

fuchsia diamond said:


> hey guys i needed some advice:
> i have the red trio in regular size and wanted to know if i should get the pink trio from this new season or if i should maybe get the emerald....pink is my favourite colour but i feel it maybe too similar to the red or pointless HELP!!
> 
> OR should i wait a while for a black luggage bag....



The flamingo color is lovely, but since you already have red, you might want to go for something different. The emerald is quite nicevery dark, though. Black is always a classic, too. I just picked up a large in black.


----------



## pixietinkerbell

Hi all,

Does anyone know the colour name of this trio bag? I'm planning to go to Paris next week, any information in which Celine store I can get one?

Thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

pixietinkerbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the colour name of this trio bag? I'm planning to go to Paris next week, any information in which Celine store I can get one?
> 
> Thank you



Flamingo, new colour for Fall 2013.


----------



## starshar

Try to visit the actual boutiques e.g. Ave Montaigne, Victor Hugo. There are 4 boutiques in Paris. Department stores like lafayette and printemps usually have lower inventory. But trio should not be that hard to find... unlike the luggage.


----------



## bellsbells

pixietinkerbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the colour name of this trio bag? I'm planning to go to Paris next week, any information in which Celine store I can get one?
> 
> Thank you



The Flamingo is a bit hard to get a hold of. I asked my SA to let me know when she got them in, but never heard back. I asked in another Celine store and left my number, and she called me back a couple weeks later to say they had received one, but by then I had changed my mind. Your best bet might be Le Bon Marche. I saw the Flamingo in display there several times. If you are very friendly and get a nice SA, you can ask him/her to check the inventory to see if any other Paris stores have one.


----------



## Croatia

Last week I went to Galeries lafayette and they had a lot of trios but I didn't pay attention to the colors because I'm looking for the phantom.


----------



## lovechanel920

fuchsia diamond said:


> hey guys i needed some advice:
> i have the red trio in regular size and wanted to know if i should get the pink trio from this new season or if i should maybe get the emerald....pink is my favourite colour but i feel it maybe too similar to the red or pointless HELP!!
> 
> OR should i wait a while for a black luggage bag....



Luggage!


----------



## saira1214

Anyone know who is stocking the emerald trio?


----------



## styleconsul

saira1214 said:


> Anyone know who is stocking the emerald trio?



Did you want to order it? Saks has it. I can give you my associates name.


----------



## ecargual

After reading this trio thread, i can't help but rushed to Celine and brought this little guy home... I was struggling between boudeaux and emerald, finally chose emerald.
And for those who will be travelling to Hong Kong, Celine ar DFS is a good choice as it has many colours and stock, though the price in HK is more expensive than Europe.


----------



## ecargual

A little more, I saw tri-colour mini and nano luggage in blue/yellow pony with black leather, extremely beautiful! Though the price is really really high!


----------



## LibJames

ecargual said:


> After reading this trio thread, i can't help but rushed to Celine and brought this little guy home... I was struggling between boudeaux and emerald, finally chose emerald.
> And for those who will be travelling to Hong Kong, Celine ar DFS is a good choice as it has many colours and stock, though the price in HK is more expensive than Europe.



Beautiful choice.


----------



## pixietinkerbell

Thank you for the information! 

Wish me luck to find one in Paris. Though I still confused between Glacier/Sky or Flamingo.


----------



## pixietinkerbell

alilxstar said:


> I got the glacier trio in Paris last month.



Hi, do you mind to tell me in which boutique did you find this?


----------



## ecargual

LibJames said:


> Beautiful choice.


Thank you~


----------



## fuchsia diamond

ecargual said:


> after reading this trio thread, i can't help but rushed to celine and brought this little guy home... I was struggling between boudeaux and emerald, finally chose emerald.
> And for those who will be travelling to hong kong, celine ar dfs is a good choice as it has many colours and stock, though the price in hk is more expensive than europe.


gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CLC913

I'm new to Celine and I can't believe it's taken me this long to get here. I need the Trio multiple colors!!


----------



## mischka

Wheeee!! I bit the bullet and got one last week


----------



## styleconsul

mischka said:


> Wheeee!! I bit the bullet and got one last week
> 
> View attachment 2294991


Beautiful!


----------



## lovechanel920

mischka said:


> Wheeee!! I bit the bullet and got one last week
> 
> View attachment 2294991



What color and size is that?


----------



## Purse Problem

ecargual said:


> After reading this trio thread, i can't help but rushed to Celine and brought this little guy home... I was struggling between boudeaux and emerald, finally chose emerald.
> And for those who will be travelling to Hong Kong, Celine ar DFS is a good choice as it has many colours and stock, though the price in HK is more expensive than Europe.


I love the emerald!  We're bag twins - although I'm trying to decide whether to keep mine.


----------



## nicci404

mischka said:


> Wheeee!! I bit the bullet and got one last week
> 
> View attachment 2294991




beautiful color!


----------



## ecargual

Purse Problem said:


> I love the emerald!  We're bag twins - although I'm trying to decide whether to keep mine.


Keep it! This colour is so unique and I found it matches with most outfits~


----------



## Purse Problem

I think I'm going to -- the color is so beautiful!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

pixietinkerbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the colour name of this trio bag? I'm planning to go to Paris next week, any information in which Celine store I can get one?
> 
> Thank you



If you can't find one in Paris and are still after it, thestyleset.com have this colour in the regular size. To die for! See website for email contact details - they will ship! xo


----------



## s.s. alexandra

I have the large trio in grey - it is so perfect - but I need help deciding whether to opt for regular or large for my next purchase! Re colour, I'm thinking navy or just black.
Also, can anyone recommend a good store/SA to purchase from in Los Angeles? I'll be there to shop in a few months.


----------



## prettymonkey26

what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2297395
> View attachment 2297396
> 
> 
> what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!



oh that's not good... That's frustrating! Have you tried contacting Celine (or the department store/boutique that you originally bought from)?? Good luck!


----------



## bellsbells

^Wow that is bullsh*t!!! But I'm not surprised. I had the sun large Trio and the strap cracked and split within less than a month. Maybe it's something particular to the sun color? Against all reason I recently bought a large black Trio but I haven't used it yet. I think I'm too scared the same thing will happen.


----------



## ecargual

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2297395
> View attachment 2297396
> 
> 
> what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!


I am sorry about that... hope it will get settled soon. Good luck!


----------



## prettymonkey26

ecargual said:


> I am sorry about that... hope it will get settled soon. Good luck!





bellsbells said:


> ^Wow that is bullsh*t!!! But I'm not surprised. I had the sun large Trio and the strap cracked and split within less than a month. Maybe it's something particular to the sun color? Against all reason I recently bought a large black Trio but I haven't used it yet. I think I'm too scared the same thing will happen.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh that's not good... That's frustrating! Have you tried contacting Celine (or the department store/boutique that you originally bought from)?? Good luck!



i hope i can drop this lemon off at my local celine this week, and I hope they dont ask me for the receipt as it was a gift from my hubs. i still have the tags and everything, just no receipt. you think they'll give me a hard time? anyone would happen to know how long it takes them to repair a bag? and if there's a chance they'll replace it with something else, lol


----------



## bellsbells

prettymonkey26 said:


> i hope i can drop this lemon off at my local celine this week, and I hope they dont ask me for the receipt as it was a gift from my hubs. i still have the tags and everything, just no receipt. you think they'll give me a hard time? anyone would happen to know how long it takes them to repair a bag? and if there's a chance they'll replace it with something else, lol



Are you sure your hubs didn't keep the receipt? If he remembers the date and time of purchase, perhaps the store can provide a duplicate. Because without the receipt, you may have a hard time at the Céline shop getting a repair under warranty. If you know how to sew, you could do it yourself. It looks pretty straightforward. I've heard that Céline repairs can take up to 2 months!


----------



## Paris20

My strap repair took 2 months and they did a poor job at it. You can still see some of the threads exposed. I would suggest going to your local bag repair place and see what they can do.


----------



## unoma

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2297395
> View attachment 2297396
> 
> 
> what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!


Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLC913

I just bought my very first Celine at the NYC store yesterday and I LOVE IT!!! After reading this tread I'm slightly worried about the strap breaking. That would really ruin my first time buyers experience. Hoping for the best...


----------



## CLC913

cotonblanc said:


> Snakeskin print Trio pegueibode


this print is gorgeous


----------



## mundodabolsa

CLC913 said:


> I just bought my very first Celine at the NYC store yesterday and I LOVE IT!!! After reading this tread I'm slightly worried about the strap breaking. That would really ruin my first time buyers experience. Hoping for the best...



that's a really pretty color. is it yellowish, or just cream?


----------



## styleconsul

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2297395
> View attachment 2297396
> 
> 
> what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!


OMG scary...


----------



## styleconsul

I wanted a trio so bad but now I realized I don't want one because of all the defects and issues plus the fact that every other retailer out there is copying the style for example Furla for Saks Fifth Avenue, Zara...and others


----------



## moodyjudy

vincci said:


> The trio bag is easy to use and pefectly to match diff style of clothing easily.
> 
> btw, you said you saw the "pale baby pink" in Selfridges at UK? Thats the color I am craving for!!!!! Too bad that I can't find it in HK.


hey guys, 
this is my first ever post on this forum how exciting 
im going to hong kong in october and was looking to buy my sister the trio in black.
any ideas where I can get this in hk?
any tips of where the best places to shop are?


----------



## maria_x

Hey guys
This is my first post ever

I bought this baby in the Paris flagship store

It's my second trio n so in love with it!


----------



## CLC913

mundodabolsa said:


> that's a really pretty color. is it yellowish, or just cream?


It's actually pearl gray. Thanks


----------



## mundodabolsa

CLC913 said:


> It's actually pearl gray. Thanks



really? that's funny because in that case I have that trio too, although mine might be glacier? I never know. either way yours looks prettier than mine in that pic, but I'm glad this means I don't have to lust after another one.


----------



## luxebordeaux

hi!!! does anyone know how to protect the trio? I bought a trio recently and it's been barely a month but I have spotted some 'veiny' leather  is it natural for the leather to be this way? any tips to maintain the trio's leather would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## styleconsul

luxebordeaux said:


> hi!!! does anyone know how to protect the trio? I bought a trio recently and it's been barely a month but I have spotted some 'veiny' leather  is it natural for the leather to be this way? any tips to maintain the trio's leather would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


associates at céline told me not to treat the leather with any products


----------



## ilsecita

mundodabolsa said:


> really? that's funny because in that case I have that trio too, although mine might be glacier? I never know. either way yours looks prettier than mine in that pic, but I'm glad this means I don't have to lust after another one.



glacier is light blue


----------



## mundodabolsa

ilsecita said:


> glacier is light blue



thanks, mine is probably pearl grey then. although light grey, it does have a slightly blue tint.


----------



## ilsecita

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks, mine is probably pearl grey then. although light grey, it does have a slightly blue tint.



No worries! glacier is decidedly light blue. Maybe yours is sky? I think that is gray with a hint of blue? Or maybe even storm? When did you get yours?


----------



## prettymonkey26

styleconsul said:


> associates at céline told me not to treat the leather with any products



that's funny, coz i caught the SAs one time cleaning the display bags with Aldo leather moisturizer


----------



## mundodabolsa

ilsecita said:


> No worries! glacier is decidedly light blue. Maybe yours is sky? I think that is gray with a hint of blue? Or maybe even storm? When did you get yours?



April 2013. I should really start looking/saving my tags because I always end up wondering.


----------



## styleconsul

prettymonkey26 said:


> that's funny, coz i caught the SAs one time cleaning the display bags with Aldo leather moisturizer



I wonder if they told me this because it was over the phone and not in person


----------



## Sugar Cane

maria_x said:


> Hey guys
> This is my first post ever
> 
> I bought this baby in the Paris flagship store
> 
> It's my second trio n so in love with it!
> View attachment 2303139



Congrats on your first post and second trio! Love the black


----------



## am2022

Oh no... Checked my bag and it was loose too and made a note to myself to sew it back
But then when I checked the whole tiny thing was gone ... Oh well... Moving on as I still love it!
Hope you get some exchange though!
Mine is over a year old !


prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2297395
> View attachment 2297396
> 
> 
> what the hell, Celine? I've had this bag for less than 6 months and used it for only a couple of times and this happens? I am so disappointed! I take care of my bags to keep them in tip top condition, so I dont expect this to happen!


----------



## am2022

Large red trio again!


----------



## lovechanel920

styleconsul said:


> I wanted a trio so bad but now I realized I don't want one because of all the defects and issues plus the fact that every other retailer out there is copying the style for example Furla for Saks Fifth Avenue, Zara...and others



There are lots of copies, but the Celine to me is the best looking. It's such a simple bag but it exudes such elegance. The Zara one is HUGE! Hopefully these were just minor defects.


----------



## lovechanel920

Is it going to take me awhile to get one from DF? I really want one now!!


----------



## styleconsul

lovechanel920 said:


> Is it going to take me awhile to get one from DF? I really want one now!!



Yes possibly it will take a long time. You need to make sure you get on the prepayment list if there are some available for preorder. I contacted them not too long ago and they said that there are none because all are sold due to prepayment but the prepayment was early in the spring for the fall collection

Send them an email and ask for the wait time


----------



## axlm

lovechanel920 said:


> Is it going to take me awhile to get one from DF? I really want one now!!


To be honest I wouldn't get my hopes up about getting one from DF. I first emailed asking about the regular trio in black or navy on the 7th of May. I was told by June-July they would have more stock and that they would let me know. Mid July I emailed again, and was told they would know in the next few weeks. A few days later I got an email saying that there were regular black trios available for order and were ready to be shipped, but because of the time different (and the limited number) I missed out. They sold out within an hour. I sent an email expressing my disappointment that I had missed out and asked if they were getting more stock. This was the response (July 19th) "For the moment I'm not sure when we'll be getting a new delivery for the Trio but we will surely keep you posted"..
I feel like some people seem to get the option of making a prepayment, whereas I was never given that option.


----------



## bellsbells

lovechanel920 said:


> Is it going to take me awhile to get one from DF? I really want one now!!



Where are you located? If you are in the US you can order from a Celine boutique over the phone. I bought a large black Trio a couple weeks ago in Paris. They had a bunch of colors in both sizes.


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Hi please help  how much is the large celine trio in HK? Does anyone know what colors and in which stores? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ecargual

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Hi please help  how much is the large celine trio in HK? Does anyone know what colors and in which stores? Thank you in advance!


around HKD 9000 if I remember correctly.
Each store will have different colour so you may have to try one by one.


----------



## begbag8

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Hi please help  how much is the large celine trio in HK? Does anyone know what colors and in which stores? Thank you in advance!


Large trio is HK$8900. I got my large black trio at the Celine Ocean Center boutique about two weeks ago. As far as I can remember they have navy, green, burgundy, light grey, and beige.


----------



## lovechanel920

I wanted to order from DF because it would be cheaper than the US. Are there any other options to get it cheaper than the US?


----------



## lovechanel920

I emailed DF and would have to wait til Winter. Their prepayment stuff really confuses me. I got an email awhile ago but it was at 4am US time and it was already sold out. Might have to give up on this and just get from a Celine boutique. Do Celine boutiques charge shipping?


----------



## Straight-Laced

New season regular size Acajou (mahogany) Trio.

I don't usually wear dark brown shades and I haven't seen it in real life but I quite like this bag.  The gold tone zippers really lift the brown.


----------



## cotonblanc

Straight-Laced said:


> New season regular size Acajou (mahogany) Trio.
> 
> I don't usually wear dark brown shades and I haven't seen it in real life but I quite like this bag.  The gold tone zippers really lift the brown.



Acajou is a cool name for a brown shade! Thanks for sharing. Love the gold against it but can't stop thinking of how cool silver would be on Trios. Guess Phoebe hasn't done that yet...


----------



## cotonblanc

Has anyone seen this 04LU Luggage colour for the Trio? The code states 04LU but the website refers it to Sienna? Hmm.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all, if you are after a trio I saw a couple in Joseph store in paris st Germain des Pres last week. I think I saw red and brown.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

cotonblanc said:


> Has anyone seen this 04LU Luggage colour for the Trio? The code states 04LU but the website refers it to Sienna? Hmm.



That colour is DIVINE


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Has anyone seen this 04LU Luggage colour for the Trio? The code states 04LU but the website refers it to Sienna? Hmm.



Oh I LOVE this colour! Really want to get this!!! Is this on Celine website or other sites??

I saw a sienna nano luggage in palmelato leather a few days ago, the colour is much darker than this trio......


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> Oh I LOVE this colour! Really want to get this!!! Is this on Celine website or other sites??
> 
> I saw a sienna nano luggage in palmelato leather a few days ago, the colour is much darker than this trio......



I found it on a Japanese retailer's website. I think it is 04LU as I recall Sienna being more reddish than this and definitely much darker. It's lovely isn't it! Classic.


----------



## am2022

That's a nice shade indeed!
Here is my nude trio from  2012- bought at aloha rag!
Seems lighter than sienna but gold hardware is so lovely!


----------



## Straight-Laced

cotonblanc said:


> Has anyone seen this 04LU Luggage colour for the Trio? The code states 04LU but the website refers it to Sienna? Hmm.




Colour perfection!  So elegant.
Sorry I can't help with colour id though.



amacasa said:


> That's a nice shade indeed!
> Here is my nude trio from  2012- bought at aloha rag!
> Seems lighter than sienna but gold hardware is so lovely!



Beautiful amacasa


----------



## ecargual

amacasa said:


> That's a nice shade indeed!
> Here is my nude trio from  2012- bought at aloha rag!
> Seems lighter than sienna but gold hardware is so lovely!



So this colour is 04LU??


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> So this colour is 04LU??



I believe Nude, like Powder, of the beige range has their own colour code. 04LU is more for a generic tan shade.


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> I believe Nude, like Powder, of the beige range has their own colour code. 04LU is more for a generic tan shade.



 so complicated~
(btw, I learned a lot of new words to describe different colours since I got addicted to Celine, LOL)


----------



## jamandhoney

cotonblanc said:


> Has anyone seen this 04LU Luggage colour for the Trio? The code states 04LU but the website refers it to Sienna? Hmm.



Arghh! It's so beautiful! I love this colour! Would love to know where I can get my hands on one.


----------



## bellsbells

amacasa said:


> That's a nice shade indeed!
> Here is my nude trio from  2012- bought at aloha rag!
> Seems lighter than sienna but gold hardware is so lovely!



Just beautiful. I love Céline nudeI have a nude knot bag and the color is sublime.


----------



## bellsbells

My first Céline was the Oversized Trio in navy, which I ended up selling because I really wanted a Large Trio to wear cross body. My Macbook Air fit in it perfectly and I've been regretting it ever since... until I scored this brand new burgundy one on eBay for $660! Super happy... will post mod pics soon.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> That's a nice shade indeed!
> Here is my nude trio from  2012- bought at aloha rag!
> Seems lighter than sienna but gold hardware is so lovely!


So pretty! Have you worn it? I am eyeing the red for this season, after my black I need a bit of colour


----------



## am2022

Hi flower.. not quite yet... as Im too busy/ lazy to change bags ... you know how it is...
 I fell hard for the trio back in the days and have 4 of them. .But its just the large red trio that's broken in... the others are all regular size/ brand new/ never handled nor seen the light of day : Nude, Royal Blue and burgundy... Would love a Large Navy with GHW someday...


flower71 said:


> So pretty! Have you worn it? I am eyeing the red for this season, after my black I need a bit of colour


----------



## am2022

thanks S, Flower and bells!!! 


Straight-Laced said:


> Colour perfection!  So elegant.
> Sorry I can't help with colour id though.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful amacasa





bellsbells said:


> Just beautiful. I love Céline nudeI have a nude knot bag and the color is sublime.





flower71 said:


> So pretty! Have you worn it? I am eyeing the red for this season, after my black I need a bit of colour


----------



## am2022

just lovely bells!!! can't wait for mod pics!
I love love celine Red ( quite addicted to it) and celine burgundy....
Celine  is so good with colors and it really shows up well with the soft leather they use for the trios and the knot bags as well as the rolled trio...
The roll trio in red is my HG at this moment !!!  


bellsbells said:


> My first Céline was the Oversized Trio in navy, which I ended up selling because I really wanted a Large Trio to wear cross body. My Macbook Air fit in it perfectly and I've been regretting it ever since... until I scored this brand new burgundy one on eBay for $660! Super happy... will post mod pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 2319403


----------



## am2022

Nope.  this one is 03ND.
Hope this helps! 


ecargual said:


> So this colour is 04LU??


----------



## ecargual

amacasa said:


> Nope.  this one is 03ND.
> Hope this helps!


Thanks dear!
Hope to find one...


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone own the new indigo colour? Is it an electric blue? bright blue? Do you think the colour is versatile enough to go with many outfits?


----------



## Jojojoget

Hi I'm new here and would like to know if it's cheaper to buy the Trio in Paris or from DF?


----------



## bellsbells

Depends, if you are in Paris it's cheaper because you don't pay customs duties.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone own the new indigo colour? Is it an electric blue? bright blue? Do you think the colour is versatile enough to go with many outfits?



I recently brought home the Indigo.  I'll take some quick pics for colour reference.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Indigo Trio regular size.  
The colour varies from navy with purple undertones (couldn't capture this at all) to the brighter looking blue in the pics.  So Indigo is the right name for this colour IMO 






Indigo with 2011 Royal Blue cabas




looking very light and bright!


----------



## am2022

Yay.. so lovely - beautiful things come in small packages... 
I have the 2012 regular royal blue trio ... Were sisters in a way.. !


Straight-Laced said:


> Indigo Trio regular size.
> The colour varies from navy with purple undertones (couldn't capture this at all) to the brighter looking blue in the pics.  So Indigo is the right name for this colour IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo with 2011 Royal Blue cabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking very light and bright!


----------



## jamandhoney

Straight-Laced said:


> Indigo Trio regular size.
> The colour varies from navy with purple undertones (couldn't capture this at all) to the brighter looking blue in the pics.  So Indigo is the right name for this colour IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo with 2011 Royal Blue cabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking very light and bright!



Thanks so much for the photos *Straight-Laced*! They are beautiful and not as bright as I imagine. Will sleep on it a bit longer. 

Has anyone seen a tan/camel Trio around at all?


----------



## sacheung2053

My new lipstick color Trio...


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Yay.. so lovely - beautiful things come in small packages...
> I have the 2012 regular royal blue trio ... Were sisters in a way.. !



Trio sisters (almost) 



jamandhoney said:


> Thanks so much for the photos *Straight-Laced*! They are beautiful and not as bright as I imagine. Will sleep on it a bit longer.
> 
> Has anyone seen a tan/camel Trio around at all?



Thanks and you're welcome


----------



## Straight-Laced

sacheung2053 said:


> View attachment 2338022
> 
> 
> My new lipstick color Trio...



Lovely!!!  I have this colour Trio from the 2011 release


----------



## MJLW

My latest addition to my Celine Collection.


----------



## Blissment

MJLW said:


> View attachment 2349456
> 
> 
> My latest addition to my Celine Collection.



Where did u get it? Can u pm me the sales info? I'm looking for this one! My sa only got the regular size.


----------



## cotonblanc

Marais Australia​


----------



## asdfghjkl123

cotonblanc said:


> Marais Australia​



Oh my goodness. Is this baby pink and blue?


----------



## axlm

Does anyone know where there are any navy trios (small size) in stock? 
At stores that accept phone orders?


----------



## babytarsier

The khaki trio with a black middle part:

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.hk/2013/10/celine-khaki-trio.html


----------



## cotonblanc

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oh my goodness. Is this baby pink and blue?




This is pretty old stock. Light rose is the tagged name.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

babytarsier said:


> The khaki trio with a black middle part:
> 
> http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.hk/2013/10/celine-khaki-trio.html



O.M.G. 

Is this for real? When is it coming out?


----------



## cotonblanc

asdfghjkl123 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Is this for real? When is it coming out?



The snakeskin print was re-issued for Fall 2013. This was also available in a Dragonne pouch, Cabas, Clutch Pouch and various SLGs.


----------



## fleurpavot

Hello everybody-- I am buying (over the phone) a large trio and vermillion is an option. The SA says it is orange but I searched this thread and most people (it was about a year ago though) describe it as red. Did the vermillion change? Thank you for any kind assistance! The color options for large seem limited... Maybe I should just get black but I feel the fun of a Celine is in the gorgeous colors!


----------



## bellsbells

fleurpavot said:


> Hello everybody-- I am buying (over the phone) a large trio and vermillion is an option. The SA says it is orange but I searched this thread and most people (it was about a year ago though) describe it as red. Did the vermillion change? Thank you for any kind assistance! The color options for large seem limited... Maybe I should just get black but I feel the fun of a Celine is in the gorgeous colors!


Vermilion is a lovely orangey red.


----------



## fleurpavot

bellsbells said:


> Vermilion is a lovely orangey red.



Thank you bellsbells! Is it the color of your Celine box avatar (is that what the picture is called?) because that is gorgeous!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

cotonblanc said:


> The snakeskin print was re-issued for Fall 2013. This was also available in a Dragonne pouch, Cabas, Clutch Pouch and various SLGs.



Thanks so much for the quick reply! Your knowledge is amazing. 

I called the Singapore store (Ngee Ann City) and they don't have it in stores yet. Will the price for this be more than the regular leather?


----------



## bellsbells

fleurpavot said:


> Thank you bellsbells! Is it the color of your Celine box avatar (is that what the picture is called?) because that is gorgeous!



My Box is coral, which is actually a reddish orange very similar to vermilion.


----------



## cotonblanc

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply! Your knowledge is amazing.
> 
> I called the Singapore store (Ngee Ann City) and they don't have it in stores yet. Will the price for this be more than the regular leather?



It is the same as regular leather as the snakeskin is printed on. Last I heard on Sunday, it was already long sold out in the NAC store here.


----------



## fleurpavot

bellsbells said:


> My Box is coral, which is actually a reddish orange very similar to vermilion.


Thank you again bellsbells. One more question before I pull the trigger (or cc I should say):
The vermillion isn't a neon-type of color in the trio, is it? I love bold gorgeous colors but don't care for a "neon" look, if you know what I mean. Thanks for your help (or if anyone else knows?)


----------



## bellsbells

Sorry, I've never seen the vermilion Trio, only vermilion in the pebbled leather. It wasn't neon, though, and I doubt the Trio is either.


----------



## fleurpavot

bellsbells said:


> Sorry, I've never seen the vermilion Trio, only vermilion in the pebbled leather. It wasn't neon, though, and I doubt the Trio is either.


Great! Thank you! Here we go!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

cotonblanc said:


> It is the same as regular leather as the snakeskin is printed on. Last I heard on Sunday, it was already long sold out in the NAC store here.



Sadness. The staff I spoke to said that this design never came in. Its sad how TPF has better product knowledge than those working for the brands. 

On the flip side, you're AWESOME! Thanks so much! )


----------



## Goobus

Hello! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd pop in to say hello.

I love the Celine trio and have one in red. It's actually cheaper to buy Celine accessories on Luisaviaroma than in Asia, since they do free shipping. It's quite a significant saving: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/myarea...omen#ShowMyPrivateSale&privateSaleCode=CELIAC

I bought mine for full price in Hong Kong before realising it could have been over 10% off online


----------



## Agata_H

Goobus said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd pop in to say hello.
> 
> I love the Celine trio and have one in red. It's actually cheaper to buy Celine accessories on Luisaviaroma than in Asia, since they do free shipping. It's quite a significant saving: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/myarea...omen#ShowMyPrivateSale&privateSaleCode=CELIAC
> 
> I bought mine for full price in Hong Kong before realising it could have been over 10% off online


Can you buy Céline online at Louisaviaroma? Because last week I got mail from them and they said that you can only buy Céline at shop


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi ladies,

So I have had the Regular Black Trio for about 3 months now which I have only been using on the weekends. I just notice that the edge of the strap near where it's sewn to the middle pouch is starting to split!!!  What should I do to prevent it from getting worse? I'm so disappointed to see this as I absolutely love the Trio but I don't think the craftsmanship is of great quality. Any advices would be much appreciated! Thanks all.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

jamandhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I have had the Regular Black Trio for about 3 months now which I have only been using on the weekends. I just notice that the edge of the strap near where it's sewn to the middle pouch is starting to split!!!  What should I do to prevent it from getting worse? I'm so disappointed to see this as I absolutely love the Trio but I don't think the craftsmanship is of great quality. Any advices would be much appreciated! Thanks all.



Do you have a store near you? You should bring it in immediately!


----------



## jamandhoney

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Do you have a store near you? You should bring it in immediately!



Unfortunately no! We don't have any Céline store here.  I bought my Trio from DF.


----------



## bellsbells

jamandhoney said:


> Unfortunately no! We don't have any Céline store here.  I bought my Trio from DF.



Contact DF. They have excellent customer service.


----------



## jamandhoney

bellsbells said:


> Contact DF. They have excellent customer service.



I wasn't sure if they could do anything from what I've read on the forum but I will send them an email now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## evefbr

can someone tell me the measurements of the celine trio large and the regular size?
is the regular size the small one? or are there 3 sizes?


----------



## jamandhoney

bellsbells said:


> Contact DF. They have excellent customer service.



I contacted DF and they asked me to send the bag back to them so they can send it to Celine for repair and this could take 1-3 months. And I would not be reimbursed for postage to send it back. This means I won't have the Trio for up to 3 months.  I'm not sure if I want to wait this long. I'll see if I can get the strap fixed here where I am so the split doesn't get worse.


----------



## Minteva

hi does anyone know what colours these r?
flamingo and emerald?? tia.


----------



## cotonblanc

Minteva said:


> hi does anyone know what colours these r?
> flamingo and emerald?? tia.



Don't recognise the first one. But the second one is Bottle Green.


----------



## cotonblanc

Minteva said:


> hi does anyone know what colours these r?
> flamingo and emerald?? tia.



Think the first one is Lipstick.


----------



## Minteva

thanks, coton. bottle green is diff to emerald right?


----------



## cotonblanc

Minteva said:


> thanks, coton. bottle green is diff to emerald right?



Yes, there is a difference.


----------



## starshar

evefbr said:


> can someone tell me the measurements of the celine trio large and the regular size?
> is the regular size the small one? or are there 3 sizes?



I am not sure of the measurements.  But here's a comparison of the two sizes. Yup, the regular one is also known as the small one. Two sizes; regular and large.


----------



## fancynancy1218

starshar said:


> I am not sure of the measurements.  But here's a comparison of the two sizes. Yup, the regular one is also known as the small one. Two sizes; regular and large.


Do you know the prices?


----------



## GenYbagaddict

Oh my, I have never owned anything lam skin or Celine before so I am not sure how I might fare with the Celine trio, I think it is a great sized bag but there seems to be so many quality issues? My ideas of it being an investment bag is rapidly diminishing. But it goes with everything and is so simple that it is alluring. 

Anyways there is only one black regular trio left in DJs Sydney and it's scuffed. They are offering 5% discount and after tax return it will be AUD1069. 

Am wondering if I should just put that towards a more durable bag instead.


----------



## starshar

I had my rust trio for 10-11months for now. And the corners have started to scuff and signs of tear. I usually use it 3x a month, occasionally detached it as a clutch/pouch. Quite sad it scruffed so fast in less than a year.


----------



## Minteva

GenYbagaddict said:


> Oh my, I have never owned anything lam skin or Celine before so I am not sure how I might fare with the Celine trio, I think it is a great sized bag but there seems to be so many quality issues? My ideas of it being an investment bag is rapidly diminishing. But it goes with everything and is so simple that it is alluring.
> 
> Anyways there is only one black regular trio left in DJs Sydney and it's scuffed. They are offering 5% discount and after tax return it will be AUD1069.
> 
> Am wondering if I should just put that towards a more durable bag instead.



i think u should wait, that discounted price seems expensive. and theres only one color. sometimes reebonz have stock of trios in diff colors. gd luck, i know how difficult to find anything celine in sydney.


----------



## Halothane

Saw a few new color trio in Paris including the pink one. Very tempting


----------



## _SATC_

jamandhoney said:


> I wasn't sure if they could do anything from what I've read on the forum but I will send them an email now. Thanks for the suggestion.


Hi, where can I contact the DF? Thanks


----------



## _SATC_

ypph said:


> I saw it at Christine's last week. Might still be there. Didn't check the price but I think it's under 1k



Hi there, I was wondering is Christine one of the DF? I'm so interested in Celine Trio hope someone can help me how to get it from DF. Thanks a bunch


----------



## katie08

Just received my Large Red Trio from Celine Bev Hills and couldn't believe that only 2 days later without wearing, the screws, nuts, and bolts from the strap fell off right in front of me.  It is kind of sad to see a $1K+ bag kind of fell apart just 2 days of having it.  In any cases,,, I am sending it back today and exchange to a small size.  I tried so hard for a whole week to learn to love the large size but just couldn't.  The only thing I love about it is that it fits my big fat wallet perfectly -  Other than that, I just couldn't get over the bulky and overwhelming look of the bag especially when wearing cross-body.  I am 5'5" so I thought I could pull it off but I guess not....I think I'll love the little one better since it is more chic & sleek and that is the look I am looking for.  Love the Red color by the way.


----------



## cotonblanc

Again I advise all would-be Trio owners to check the strength of the fasteners by detaching the one in store (sometimes with a slight force) to check on the quality of the snaps and also the leather... There are instances of leather being ripped and positive and negative snaps detaching together off the leather and also straps snapping. 

I'm sad to say that the quality has definitely dwindled a lot ever since the first season Trios were introduced. So buyers beware!


----------



## yinnie

I just went to the reebonz store in Sydney and there is one white regular trio in stock (displayed on the top of the Christmas tree) for $1000 which isn't too pricey for Australia. I tried it on but feel it was too small. 
Really wish they had a large trio to try too...
Also had 2 large chain trio bag for 20% off from $23xx in glacier and a yellow colour.


----------



## bagleigh

Just wanted to share my first Trio in regular Indigo. 




Now I want a large one...


----------



## allbrandspls

bagleigh said:


> Just wanted to share my first Trio in regular Indigo.
> 
> View attachment 2408557
> 
> 
> Now I want a large one...



Congrats on your first and our lovely indigo.


----------



## bagleigh

allbrandspls said:


> Congrats on your first and our lovely indigo.




Thanks! It really is a very lovely color.


----------



## lyndat

bagleigh said:


> Just wanted to share my first Trio in regular Indigo.
> 
> View attachment 2408557
> 
> 
> Now I want a large one...




So beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sweetie_barbie

bagleigh said:


> Just wanted to share my first Trio in regular Indigo.
> 
> View attachment 2408557
> 
> 
> Now I want a large one...


This colour is so tempting.  I got a wallet in this blue /black combination n would like to get a trio in this colour too. Enjoy ur purchase


----------



## asdfghjkl123

The trio was S$1250 just a few months ago. After the price increase, it is now S$1350. Sigh


----------



## zannyyyy

The price now is S$1550~ :/. Btw, does anyone has any idea where would I be able to get my hands on Celine Trio Large in black/blue/navy blue? 
Oh and does anyone know if the regular Celine Trio crossbody bag is able to fit an iPad Mini?


----------



## yinnie

Has anyone seen the trio in saffron? It looks so gorgeous in pics I've seen in the spring 14 thread! 
Is it available in Paris? My cousin is going there over new year and have asked her to get it out for me.


----------



## katiecc

Does anyone have any first-hand intel on the quality of this season's trios? I'd love to add one to my collection but I'm afraid of straps that break easily (as seen in past seasons)! Thank you!


----------



## starshar

zannyyyy said:


> The price now is S$1550~ :/. Btw, does anyone has any idea where would I be able to get my hands on Celine Trio Large in black/blue/navy blue?
> Oh and does anyone know if the regular Celine Trio crossbody bag is able to fit an iPad Mini?



S$1550 is for the large one. The regular one might be S$1350. The large trio is able to slot in an A5 paper perfectly, half the size of a regular A4 paper. Hope this helps!


----------



## yinnie

celinephoeung said:


> I saw it in person and it is gorgeous! I'm contemplating the saffron phantom!



Oh now I really hope my cousin can get her hands on one in Paris for me! *fingers crossed*


----------



## imlvholic

starshar said:


> S*$1550 is for the large one*. The regular one might be S$1350. The large trio is able to slot in an A5 paper perfectly, half the size of a regular A4 paper. Hope this helps!



Really? Wow!!! I can't believe they increased more than double than what I paid for my Black Large Trio. Now, I'm sure that's it for me on Celine bags, but looking forward for her 2014 shoes or sandals. The plaid skates is really growing on me everytime I see it, but trying to hold off on it.


----------



## allbrandspls

This is for thoses who have trios.
Can anyone tell me anything about the leather sewn on zipper?
Some tpfer have leather on zipper sewn around and others have sewn only across.
Can someone shed some light why they are different. thanks


----------



## bellsbells

allbrandspls said:


> This is for thoses who have trios.
> Can anyone tell me anything about the leather sewn on zipper?
> Some tpfer have leather on zipper sewn around and others have sewn only across.
> Can someone shed some light why they are different. thanks



The burgundy one is the Trio with strap. The navy (smaller) one is the strapless version which was only produced one season (ca. 2010) and no longer available.


----------



## allbrandspls

sorry, dont think i communicated it well.
the top picture- black with strap has leather sewn all the way around the zipper pull and the bungundy in the second picture is sewn only across the zipper pull.
I hope it was ok to borrow your pic bellbell.


----------



## cotonblanc

allbrandspls said:


> sorry, dont think i communicated it well.
> the top picture- black with strap has leather sewn all the way around the zipper pull and the bungundy in the second picture is sewn only across the zipper pull.
> I hope it was ok to borrow your pic bellbell.



There was a production change sometime around 2012 when the zipper pulley was not sewn all around and instead split into two. The very early Trio had a zipper pulley that was stitched all around.

It's a shift during production. I think even the zipper excess trim was a lot more... I just can't recall whether that was on the earlier style or the newer ones.


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks Cotonblanc!!! I thought it might have been a production change, but just didnt know when it was? The same happened to the Givenchy pandora with the exterior pocket, production change.


----------



## cotonblanc

allbrandspls said:


> thanks Cotonblanc!!! I thought it might have been a production change, but just didnt know when it was? The same happened to the Givenchy pandora with the exterior pocket, production change.



Yes this shift in production also changed the zippers of the Cabas' interiors too...


----------



## squiva

hi! i'm a newbie with the Trio! and i just found out that the 3 parts can be detached and found it great!

what are the other uses if they are detached? do all the 3 parts have a celine logo on each of them? 

so the front and/or back detachable parts can be made into a clutch?

if both parts detached, the middle part where the long straps are attached can be used on its own? or the buttons don't look that nice?

excited!


----------



## starshar

squiva said:


> hi! i'm a newbie with the Trio! and i just found out that the 3 parts can be detached and found it great!
> 
> what are the other uses if they are detached? do all the 3 parts have a celine logo on each of them?
> 
> so the front and/or back detachable parts can be made into a clutch?
> 
> if both parts detached, the middle part where the long straps are attached can be used on its own? or the buttons don't look that nice?
> 
> excited!



I only detach the front with celine logo to use as a clutch. If both parts detached, the middle part alone is weird with the button parts.


----------



## fleurpavot

starshar said:


> I only detach the front with celine logo to use as a clutch. If both parts detached, the middle part alone is weird with the button parts.




I detach the back part and use it as a pouch/makeup bag inside my bigger bags as well... The trio is really so useful


----------



## alexigastel

Im confused about the reds, there is lipstick red and another one that is brighter?

im thinking of buying the real red one online... may i know what color that is?


----------



## squiva

oh awesome! so the best/most number of useful ways for the trio is can use only 2 parts (back and middle) then detach last part as a pouch 

or if you need a clutch, you can use the front part.

does the back also have a logo or really just the front has it?


----------



## starshar

squiva said:


> oh awesome! so the best/most number of useful ways for the trio is can use only 2 parts (back and middle) then detach last part as a pouch
> 
> or if you need a clutch, you can use the front part.
> 
> does the back also have a logo or really just the front has it?



Only the front part has the logo.


----------



## cotonblanc

starshar said:


> Only the front part has the logo.




The new snakeskin print trio has the gold logo in the middle black lambskin pouch. Baffling why they just can't stamp in on the front.


----------



## yorkieluv

I've just bought my first Celine Trio (indigo in regular size) and was wondering about the snaps. So far the two times I've used the bag, whenever I unzip to take something out, the snaps would unsnap really easily, thus leaving half of my bag hanging and I would have to quickly snap it back together. Is this normal or is my bag a defect? I purchased it from Barney's over the phone so did not have a chance to examine the bag closely prior to purchasing. I really hope this isn't normal because I would hate to accidentally just drop or lose one section of the bag due to the snaps unsnapping!


----------



## angelamaz2

yorkieluv said:


> I've just bought my first Celine Trio (indigo in regular size) and was wondering about the snaps. So far the two times I've used the bag, whenever I unzip to take something out, the snaps would unsnap really easily, thus leaving half of my bag hanging and I would have to quickly snap it back together. Is this normal or is my bag a defect? I purchased it from Barney's over the phone so did not have a chance to examine the bag closely prior to purchasing. I really hope this isn't normal because I would hate to accidentally just drop or lose one section of the bag due to the snaps unsnapping!


I think its a defect on the snaps, u should request an exchange. The snaps on my trio bag is so hard to pull apart, sometimes I think I might pull the leather apart when I unsnap it. So I don't think its normal for it to unsnap while u zip up ur bag.


----------



## melodybecks

Hi all! 

Just wonder if anyone knows the price for a large trio now in Europe?


----------



## katg519

Just ordered my first Celine yesterday (large black trio) from the Barneys in Las Vegas.  I'm having it shipped since I live in the San Francisco bay area and I couldn't locate a large black one close by.  Can't wait to share pics with everyone!


----------



## Kreverest

large trio was 750 euros in paris when i bought it last wk!


----------



## Minteva

alexigastel said:


> Im confused about the reds, there is lipstick red and another one that is brighter?
> 
> im thinking of buying the real red one online... may i know what color that is?



I think the real red one is just called 'RED', u can see the code on the tag. Its much redder irl, like a fire engine red. The large trio in the background is lipstick, its really more like a brick red or darker salmon pink. hope this helps.


----------



## lovechanel920

Are they doing the trio in the grained leather at all?


----------



## cotonblanc

lovechanel920 said:


> Are they doing the trio in the grained leather at all?




Not that I have seen. Only lambskin and stamped snakeskin.


----------



## hellomanhattan

I have been in love with the Céline Trio for a long time and I finally saved up enough to buy one. Yay!  

The only problem is; where and when?
I am based in the Netherlands and unfortunately there isn't a Céline store located here. I am looking for a black Trio in the size small. 

I've read that people are doing phone orders, but I am a bit scared to do that because of import taxes. Also I prefer to check the bag myself and enjoy the "experience" of buying the bag in a real store.

What is the best time to start looking for it, since I've heard the black Trio is hard to find. 

There is a possibility I will go to Singapore next month. I am not sure if the Céline store carries the small Trio in black, if it will be more expensive and how it will work with taxes etc.

Antwerp or Paris is also an option, but I would travel specially for the bag so the chances should be big.

I hope you guys can help me!


----------



## bellsbells

I believe there are some shops in Amsterdam that carry Céline bags, perhaps other members here can chime in. But if you want to score a small black Trio in a Céline store while traveling, you don't have much choice but to hope they will have it. Their stock can change daily. You can try calling ahead a day or two in advance to ask.


----------



## mokummeisje

hellomanhattan said:


> I have been in love with the Céline Trio for a long time and I finally saved up enough to buy one. Yay!
> 
> The only problem is; where and when?
> I am based in the Netherlands and unfortunately there isn't a Céline store located here. I am looking for a black Trio in the size small.
> 
> I've read that people are doing phone orders, but I am a bit scared to do that because of import taxes. Also I prefer to check the bag myself and enjoy the "experience" of buying the bag in a real store.
> 
> What is the best time to start looking for it, since I've heard the black Trio is hard to find.
> 
> There is a possibility I will go to Singapore next month. I am not sure if the Céline store carries the small Trio in black, if it will be more expensive and how it will work with taxes etc.
> 
> Antwerp or Paris is also an option, but I would travel specially for the bag so the chances should be big.
> 
> I hope you guys can help me!




I would start with De Bijenkorf in Amsterdam. Saw some trio's there last year. Also Shoebaloo in the PC Hoofdstraat is another good store...


----------



## starshar

hellomanhattan said:


> I have been in love with the Céline Trio for a long time and I finally saved up enough to buy one. Yay!
> 
> The only problem is; where and when?
> I am based in the Netherlands and unfortunately there isn't a Céline store located here. I am looking for a black Trio in the size small.
> 
> I've read that people are doing phone orders, but I am a bit scared to do that because of import taxes. Also I prefer to check the bag myself and enjoy the "experience" of buying the bag in a real store.
> 
> What is the best time to start looking for it, since I've heard the black Trio is hard to find.
> 
> There is a possibility I will go to Singapore next month. I am not sure if the Céline store carries the small Trio in black, if it will be more expensive and how it will work with taxes etc.
> 
> Antwerp or Paris is also an option, but I would travel specially for the bag so the chances should be big.
> 
> I hope you guys can help me!


 
The regular trio is S$1350, and large trio is S$1550. Tourists get 7% of tax back, but I am not sure if you are able to get back full 7%. Stocks in Singapore is usually pretty good. There are 2 Celine boutiques in Singapore. Hope you are able to get your dream bag!


----------



## hellomanhattan

mokummeisje said:


> I would start with De Bijenkorf in Amsterdam. Saw some trio's there last year. Also Shoebaloo in the PC Hoofdstraat is another good store...



I've called the Bijenkorf but unfortunately they do not carry the Celine Trio in black atm. I will try Shoebaloo, thanks!


----------



## alexigastel

Got my ordered trio today!

It's lipstick red but irl it looks a bit like subdued / sad red. Thinking if I should keep it, the one I wanted was the bright red one which is probably red or vermillion. 

but here it is 

http://i41.tinypic.com/jzy5pz.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/21j7zn6.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

A true red would be more towards the colours vermillion and red. Lipstick is paler and milky but still a very unique red. Go with what you want initially!


----------



## yinps95

My first trio!
Hope it doesn't give me any problem with the straps!


http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/59/vtzv.jpg


----------



## Jadpe

Try Kiki Niesten in Maastricht or Caesar Donna in Rotterdam. The Bijenkorf won't be getting a black trio this season sadly. I'm after one myself


----------



## s.s. alexandra

I bought a large black from the Rodeo Drive store a few months ago and have barely stopped using it since. I already had a pale grey - which is beautiful - but I hadn't used it much. Now I am a trio convert and addict and rarely use any other bags anymore! 
I do tend to use the black more as the grey still makes me nervous about colour transfer from denim etc.
Also as yet I have had no quality issues with either trio.


----------



## yinnie

My new large saffron trio from Paris
More pics in my reveal thread here
 http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/reveal-my-celine-push-presents-my-new-year-852221.html


----------



## brigadeiro

My Navy regular Celine Trio:


----------



## LnA

Ahh I gave up on the trio due to the numerous quality issue reports but this thread is making me want one again!


----------



## yinnie

LnA said:


> Ahh I gave up on the trio due to the numerous quality issue reports but this thread is making me want one again!



I feel you! But I caved and let my obsession take over instead


----------



## cotonblanc

Found a Primary Red strapless trio on Rakuten Japan and I am so happy that it went to another tPFer here. Such a great piece.​


----------



## hellomanhattan

Jadpe said:


> Try Kiki Niesten in Maastricht or Caesar Donna in Rotterdam. The Bijenkorf won't be getting a black trio this season sadly. I'm after one myself



Thanks! I was in Berlin at the Céline boutique in KaDeWe and almost bought a Navy regular.. but decided to wait for what I really want; the black large Trio. Since it is only a price difference of 50,-

I hope TheCorner will get the black large Trio soon, I've given my name and number and they'll let me know when it arrives 

Do you guys prefer the regular or large size? And why.. it was hard for me to decide but I think the large is my favorite. Anyone that has both and can compare?

Thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

hellomanhattan said:


> Thanks! I was in Berlin at the Céline boutique in KaDeWe and almost bought a Navy regular.. but decided to wait for what I really want; the black large Trio. Since it is only a price difference of 50,-
> 
> I hope TheCorner will get the black large Trio soon, I've given my name and number and they'll let me know when it arrives
> 
> Do you guys prefer the regular or large size? And why.. it was hard for me to decide but I think the large is my favorite. Anyone that has both and can compare?
> 
> Thanks!


LARGE, more space.


----------



## Minteva

I ve both sizes. I like the large more, more space and it can fit a long wallet. The small is ok in terms of wat it can hold, but i need to b more strategic abt wat to put in it.


----------



## cotonblanc

Help, can someone refresh my memory, when did this happen? I only recall Summer 2013 but nothing like that.​


----------



## nekostar0412

Trio lovers, I need your help:  I found an regular indigo Trio at my local TJ Maxx Runway.  I have never thought about this bag, but spotting it at TJ Maxx seemed too good to be true  I came here to do some research on the Trio and am alarmed at the stories of straps breaking and snaps detaching.  If I want to keep this bag, but am worried if something broke that Celine might not repair it.

My more specific questions are, has anyone had issues with their indigo Trio?  What am I looking for to tell if there is loose/bad stitching?  I know that seems like there is an obvious question, but I want to know what others who had issues have seen more specifically.  How would one go about contacting Celine to repair a bag if they did not buy it from a boutique or high-end department store?  With the quality issues that have been brought up here, should I not buy this bag?  Any and all advice is appreciated


----------



## jenayb

cotonblanc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Help, can someone refresh my memory, when did this happen? I only recall Summer 2013 but nothing like that.​


 
 




nekostar0412 said:


> Trio lovers, I need your help:  I found an regular indigo Trio at my local TJ Maxx Runway.  I have never thought about this bag, but spotting it at TJ Maxx seemed too good to be true  I came here to do some research on the Trio and am alarmed at the stories of straps breaking and snaps detaching.  If I want to keep this bag, but am worried if something broke that Celine might not repair it.
> 
> My more specific questions are, has anyone had issues with their indigo Trio?  What am I looking for to tell if there is loose/bad stitching?  I know that seems like there is an obvious question, but I want to know what others who had issues have seen more specifically.  How would one go about contacting Celine to repair a bag if they did not buy it from a boutique or high-end department store?  With the quality issues that have been brought up here, should I not buy this bag?  Any and all advice is appreciated


 
Nah, don't be worried. I've got like 10 Trios at home and never had a single issue. 

How much did you snag this one for? Lucky.


----------



## Straight-Laced

nekostar0412 said:


> Trio lovers, I need your help:  I found an regular indigo Trio at my local TJ Maxx Runway.  I have never thought about this bag, but spotting it at TJ Maxx seemed too good to be true  I came here to do some research on the Trio and am alarmed at the stories of straps breaking and snaps detaching.  If I want to keep this bag, but am worried if something broke that Celine might not repair it.
> 
> My more specific questions are, has anyone had issues with their indigo Trio?  What am I looking for to tell if there is loose/bad stitching?  I know that seems like there is an obvious question, but I want to know what others who had issues have seen more specifically.  How would one go about contacting Celine to repair a bag if they did not buy it from a boutique or high-end department store?  With the quality issues that have been brought up here, should I not buy this bag?  Any and all advice is appreciated



No issues with any of my trios.  They're all absolutely fine and some are old, early trios.  Indigo is my personal favourite


----------



## agnesnky

Hi, does anyone know if Celine will come out the trio in hot pink?


----------



## cotonblanc

agnesnky said:


> Hi, does anyone know if Celine will come out the trio in hot pink?






​No Fluoroscent Pink but there was the Hibiscus one from Spring 2012.


----------



## huis245

Hi guys, I need help.. 
I planning on getting my first trio but am torn between red and indigo. 
Cant decide whixh to choose.. ):
Which color is better?




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## starshar

huis245 said:


> Hi guys, I need help..
> I planning on getting my first trio but am torn between red and indigo.
> Cant decide whixh to choose.. ):
> Which color is better?



I usually wear a lot of blue hues in my wardrobe. So i will go for red, in order to have a contrast. But if you wear mainly neutral hues, then go for the indigo.


----------



## yinnie

huis245 said:


> Hi guys, I need help..
> I planning on getting my first trio but am torn between red and indigo.
> Cant decide whixh to choose.. ):
> Which color is better?
> View attachment 2494413
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I personally love the red! I just love red bags!


----------



## huis245

starshar said:


> I usually wear a lot of blue hues in my wardrobe. So i will go for red, in order to have a contrast. But if you wear mainly neutral hues, then go for the indigo.




 Thanks for your help! (: 
Checking my wardrobe right now and i think probably the blue trio suits me more.
But red trio is def in my wishlist. Xp


----------



## agnesnky

cotonblanc said:


> ​No Fluoroscent Pink but there was the Hibiscus one from Spring 2012.



Thank you


----------



## Kurogoma

Hi everyone,

my large black Trio is taking a trip to Italy without me 
The snap connecting the back to the middle pouch just came off! The bag is almost exactly one year old and I separated the three parts only once, but I used it almost daily...

I was close to the Céline boutique in KaDeWe where I had bought it, so I went there and the staff was really nice. Since I didn´t have the reciept with me they just checked if I was registered in their system and said they would send the bag to Italy and that I will get it back in two weeks. They inspected the seams and saw that the strap had some open seams where it connects to the bag. They said, they where going to repair this too.

I`ll let you know how everything went once I get it back!


----------



## nekostar0412

Thank you for the feedback *jenaywins* and *Straight-Laced*!  I have until the end of the month decide whether or not to keep it, so I will keep thinking...



jenaywins said:


> Nah, don't be worried. I've got like 10 Trios at home and never had a single issue.
> 
> How much did you snag this one for? Lucky.


It was $699.99.  I find TJ Maxx prices of designer bags to be on the higher side, but it seems right for Celine.



Straight-Laced said:


> No issues with any of my trios.  They're all absolutely fine and some are old, early trios.  Indigo is my personal favourite


Thanks for the positive feedback!  The indigo is really nice - I tried it on with my light chambray in store and it was


----------



## Lokodoto

trio is the most easy to match


----------



## preetk

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I've learnt so much already. 

Im interested in buying the trio however I am unable to get to a store at present and I was wondering whether anyone knew the price for the Large size in GBP?

Thanks


----------



## yinnie

Took my saffron trio out for the first time! Love the colour!


----------



## hsiaomee

yinnie said:


> Took my saffron trio out for the first time! Love the colour!




The colour is beautiful! Very unique!


----------



## yinnie

hsiaomee said:


> The colour is beautiful! Very unique!



Thank you! It is from spring 2014, fell in love with it once I saw first pics of it here on tpf!


----------



## black_holic

Hi guys, I just got a small celine trio in indigo color &#128515; from celine boutique. I'm wondering why is my dust bag so small and if I put the bag inside, it's really hard to take it out.
Do you guys have the same issue like me or just me?  
My celine luggage's dustbag has more room like other dustbags.
Thanks guys &#128515;


----------



## cotonblanc

^ You might have been given the wrong size dust bag. Return to the store and ask for a bigger one.


----------



## starshar

black_holic said:


> Hi guys, I just got a small celine trio in indigo color &#128515; from celine boutique. I'm wondering why is my dust bag so small and if I put the bag inside, it's really hard to take it out.
> Do you guys have the same issue like me or just me?
> My celine luggage's dustbag has more room like other dustbags.
> Thanks guys &#128515;



Mine was ok. The opening of the dustbag fits nicely the length of my large trio with some allowance.


----------



## authenticate

Currently sitting on my wishlist!


----------



## thegraceful1

How much of a difference in the regular/small and large trio? And what are the prices? Thanks!


----------



## huis245

black_holic said:


> Hi guys, I just got a small celine trio in indigo color &#128515; from celine boutique. I'm wondering why is my dust bag so small and if I put the bag inside, it's really hard to take it out.
> 
> Do you guys have the same issue like me or just me?
> 
> My celine luggage's dustbag has more room like other dustbags.
> 
> Thanks guys &#128515;




yeah my dustbag is soo tight that it hurts me just taking my trio out of the dustbag. So my trio is still stuck in the dustbag since i bought it last month. 
Well the other reason is because my prada zip ard wallet cant fit in and so im hunting for a smaller wallet to use it with my trio.. &#128541;


----------



## jenayb

black_holic said:


> Hi guys, I just got a small celine trio in indigo color &#55357;&#56835; from celine boutique. I'm wondering why is my dust bag so small and if I put the bag inside, it's really hard to take it out.
> Do you guys have the same issue like me or just me?
> My celine luggage's dustbag has more room like other dustbags.
> Thanks guys &#55357;&#56835;


 


cotonblanc said:


> ^ You might have been given the wrong size dust bag. Return to the store and ask for a bigger one.


 
Yeah, that would be my guess. I actually bought all of my Trios retail and have multiple sizes of dust bags so... who knows.


----------



## hellomanhattan

So, I am still searching for the Trio in black in the Netherlands. I'm on a waiting list here back home and also in Berlin. Until now I have only spotted other colors. It seems that black is just really hard to find and de SA in the stores do not know if the black will arrive at all this season.

Will Céline sent out the black Trio's every season? I've only spotted the red, blue and yellowish Trio's (sorry I don't know the exact color names)

Also I've been reading a lot about straps breaking off etcetera. Is the quality changing? I mean, the bag is 650/700&#8364;


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Did anyone spot a Dust Blue regular trio anywhere?


----------



## Jadpe

hellomanhattan said:


> So, I am still searching for the Trio in black in the Netherlands. I'm on a waiting list here back home and also in Berlin. Until now I have only spotted other colors. It seems that black is just really hard to find and de SA in the stores do not know if the black will arrive at all this season.
> 
> Will Céline sent out the black Trio's every season? I've only spotted the red, blue and yellowish Trio's (sorry I don't know the exact color names)
> 
> Also I've been reading a lot about straps breaking off etcetera. Is the quality changing? I mean, the bag is 650/700


I'm looking for a black trio as well, in what stores are you on the waiting list?

De Bijenkorf has an indigo large in stock and maybe I'll take that one, I can't wait much longer


----------



## bellsbells

Hi all, I have a large black Trio which I love and use a lot, and lately I decided to keep my eye out to get a regular sized one to alternate. I wanted a new one, but not at retail price. The ones on eBay are usually over $1000, so yesterday when I saw a Buy it Now for a BNWT red one for $689, I jumped on it. I don't even want a red one, so now I'm having buyer's remorse. Is $689 a good price or should I cancel the transaction and wait for a better deal in a color I like better?


----------



## jenayb

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, I have a large black Trio which I love and use a lot, and lately I decided to keep my eye out to get a regular sized one to alternate. I wanted a new one, but not at retail price. The ones on eBay are usually over $1000, so yesterday when I saw a Buy it Now for a BNWT red one for $689, I jumped on it. I don't even want a red one, so now I'm having buyer's remorse. Is $689 a good price or should I cancel the transaction and wait for a better deal in a color I like better?



You entered a binding contract to purchase the item from the seller when you clicked BIN. It would be totally unfair for you to try to back out now.


----------



## bellsbells

^ Indeed, but the seller accepts returns. If I were to explain that I were planning to return it because of a change of heart, I think it would be preferable to waiting to receive it...


----------



## Straight-Laced

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, I have a large black Trio which I love and use a lot, and lately I decided to keep my eye out to get a regular sized one to alternate. I wanted a new one, but not at retail price. The ones on eBay are usually over $1000, so yesterday when I saw a Buy it Now for a BNWT red one for $689, I jumped on it. I don't even want a red one, so now I'm having buyer's remorse. *Is $689 a good price *or should I cancel the transaction and wait for a better deal in a color I like better?



I'd say that's a very good price for a NWT regular size on ebay.
I sold all of my bright coloured NWT regular size trios for a fair amount more than $689.


----------



## lulilu

I wouldn't mind a trio at that price!


----------



## Triple

My new purchase this weekend


----------



## electrikdreams

That's a beautiful bag! Congrats.


----------



## jenayb

bellsbells said:


> ^ Indeed, but the seller accepts returns. If I were to explain that I were planning to return it because of a change of heart, I think it would be preferable to waiting to receive it...



Well, either way, that's a very good price for a Trio, and the red is beautiful. I have it and use it often.


----------



## electrikdreams

It's a good price... but still a lot of money for something you don't really want.

As the seller allows returns, I'd ask to "return" it before it's shipped, if you think you'll just end up sending it back anyway. At that price, it's sure to sell again quickly, and someone else has the chance to buy a bag in a colour they love.


----------



## bobogirl

Triple said:


> My new purchase this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527991


 
Hi, I'm from Melbourne Australia, and Im desperately looking for a Celine Trio large in black...does anyone know where I might find one?


----------



## electrikdreams

You could try Marais for something local. I contacted them about a Celine bag and they got back to me very quickly. info@marais.com.au


----------



## s.s. alexandra

bobogirl said:


> Hi, I'm from Melbourne Australia, and Im desperately looking for a Celine Trio large in black...does anyone know where I might find one?




As suggested above ^^^ Marais stocks Celine, as does Christine in Melbourne... Elsewhere in Aus there is Muse Boutique in Adelaide (www.thestyleset.com) and Land's End Store in Sydney that I know of - I'm not sure if LE have trios though. Good luck!


----------



## summer1012

Does anyone know the price for the large trio in the US? 
I have only seen the regular one, which I assume is the smaller size. The latest price on the small one is $1050 I believe.


----------



## bellsbells

My red Trio eBay bargain just arrived. The color is really lovely, the red is hard to capture but it's like the perfect shade of lipstick, more blue than orangey. I think I'm keeping it...


----------



## Triple

bellsbells said:


> My red Trio eBay bargain just arrived. The color is really lovely, the red is hard to capture but it's like the perfect shade of lipstick, more blue than orangey. I think I'm keeping it...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533999




Beautiful.. Glad you are keeping it.


----------



## minigingerbread

I personally think celine does the most beautiful shade of red. It's the fiery, passionate, dangerously sexy type of red that grabs anyone's attention immediately. Seriously I wouldn't trade your red trio bag with any other colour


----------



## hellomanhattan

Jadpe said:


> I'm looking for a black trio as well, in what stores are you on the waiting list?
> 
> De Bijenkorf has an indigo large in stock and maybe I'll take that one, I can't wait much longer



Kiki Niesten in Maastricht and Caesar Donna in Rotterdam 
Indigo is beautiful as well but I think I would prefer a more basic color.


----------



## blairbunny

hi everyone! new here   for those who have both regular and large trios, how much longer is the strap in the large one? I am getting a small (since it's the only one available) but am worried that it would look odd as a crossbody bag.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

blairbunny said:


> hi everyone! new here   for those who have both regular and large trios, how much longer is the strap in the large one? I am getting a small (since it's the only one available) but am worried that it would look odd as a crossbody bag.



I use my regular/small as crossbody, it does not look odd at all. So don't you worry.


----------



## lulilu

I would also like to know the difference is size, strap length and price.  I feel the need for the yellow one coming on.....


----------



## blairbunny

Yay, thank you


----------



## Jadpe

hellomanhattan said:


> Kiki Niesten in Maastricht and Caesar Donna in Rotterdam
> Indigo is beautiful as well but I think I would prefer a more basic color.


The indigo trio is gone 

I heart from a little birdy that my fav department store is getting a huge shipment on trio's this summer so I'll wait patiently


----------



## suelovexx

I have just cancelled my order for a large black Trio at Departement Feminin after waiting almost half a year. The shipment has finally arrived but I'm just not feeling it anymore, so hopefully I'll make one of you happy instead!


----------



## blairbunny

I got my red trio today, but somehow, I'm not falling in love with it yet. I think it's because I've always been a big black bag type of girl, and I feel naked wearing such a tiny bag. And the material feels much less luxurious than that of my phantom. But reading through this thread and seeing how much you love your trios is making me feel better. A hundred fabulous girls can't be wrong about this bag


----------



## bobogirl

Hi suelovexx,

Can you please email DM regarding the black trio?!!

thanks


----------



## jenayb

bellsbells said:


> My red Trio eBay bargain just arrived. The color is really lovely, the red is hard to capture but it's like the perfect shade of lipstick, more blue than orangey. I think I'm keeping it...
> 
> View attachment 2533999


 
Jealous. You HAVE to keep this thing.


----------



## ElenaIba

Hello everyone!
I need some help. About a month and a half ago I went to Saks here in Mexico City and I fell in love with a Trio. I think it was in Indigo Blue (but not completely sure), since then, I've been debating wether buying it or not.
Long story short, yesterday I splurged on a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour. I'm in love with it but I can't stop thinking about the Trio. So I decided I wanted to buy a pre-loved one 
Does anybody know a reputable Ebay seller or a website where I can buy one? I'm really in love with that bag, it is just gorgeous and its a perfect everyday bag.
THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## ChochoTrain

bchou said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here! I just got a Celine Trio in baby blue two weeks ago, and finally started using it. I haven't used it more than 5 times, and it hasn't been raining, but last night I came home and saw this stain/mark on my bag and I am devastated!! It looks like the leather is damaged, and not just a water mark, but I can't think of what it could be...Sorry for the poor picture quality, but can anyone tell me what it is?
> 
> I plan on taking it into the Celine store and asking for help, but thought I'd ask here as well! Please help!!!



Hey! What color is this?? Its so pretty~~ Like the official color name


----------



## hellomanhattan

Jadpe said:


> The indigo trio is gone
> 
> I heart from a little birdy that my fav department store is getting a huge shipment on trio's this summer so I'll wait patiently



That's a pity..
I will go to Berlin Wednesday and I hope KaDeWe or The Corner has a black Trio in Large!


----------



## cotonblanc

juliusocloset​


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> juliusocloset​


Is that a deep purple on the end? Very pretty, if it is & who's juliusocloset, is that a store?


----------



## cotonblanc

imlvholic said:


> Is that a deep purple on the end? Very pretty, if it is & who's juliusocloset, is that a store?



Juliusocloset is a personal shopper on Instagram. I can't recall the tagged colour of the far right Trio. May be one of those blues that has purplish tones.


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> Juliusocloset is a personal shopper on Instagram. I can't recall the tagged colour of the far right Trio. May be one of those blues that has purplish tones.


Thanks Coton, you're very resourceful, you're the Céline doctor around here


----------



## cotonblanc

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Coton, you're very resourceful, you're the Céline doctor around here



LOL you're funny but I probably just spend way too much time online looking at Céline. Just sharing my finds.


----------



## cotonblanc

via thecornerberlin​


----------



## psumpkin

Hello!

Does anyone know how much a large trio is in the UK? Heading there again this June! Any help is appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

Does anyone own more than one Trio? I have a tan and indigo blue but am wondering if I should get a black too. I do love the practicality and size of the Trio but haven't used the blue one yet. If I get a third, am I hoarding or collecting?


----------



## bellsbells

Hi all, to everyone who has the regular Trio: once you put in your basics like wallet, keys, phone, earphones, lipstick/compact, etc, how do you fit your sunglasses in? My Celine sunnies are quite thick when folded, so they take up a whole pocket (without the case, which doesn't fit), but that doesn't leave me enough room for necessities. I want to be able to downsize, but the sunnies are the problem...


----------



## HiromiT

bellsbells said:


> Hi all, to everyone who has the regular Trio: once you put in your basics like wallet, keys, phone, earphones, lipstick/compact, etc, how do you fit your sunglasses in? My Celine sunnies are quite thick when folded, so they take up a whole pocket (without the case, which doesn't fit), but that doesn't leave me enough room for necessities. I want to be able to downsize, but the sunnies are the problem...



Unfortunately, I don't try putting my sunnies into my Trio. The bag is soft and unstructured so I'm scared I'll inadvertently squish/crack my sunnies. Usually, I just wear them on my head or leave them in the car...sorry, it's not the solution you're looking for.


----------



## HiromiT

cotonblanc said:


> via thecornerberlin​


Gorgeous blues!


----------



## electrikdreams

I think that the only real solution is to use a different pair of sunnies on days when you're carrying your Trio. Folding Wayfarers might be a good option (unless you're not fond of the style of course!).


----------



## imlvholic

HiromiT said:


> Does anyone own more than one Trio? I have a tan and indigo blue but am wondering if I should get a black too. I do love the practicality and size of the Trio but haven't used the blue one yet. If I get a third, am I hoarding or collecting?


If you can afford it & use all, go for it! I'd love to add another large trio maybe a burgundy if I can find it. Right now I only have the large black that is just sooo veratile. I take it to all my travels, I love it so much. I think black trio is a must have, I'm so glad I bought the black.


----------



## HiromiT

imlvholic said:


> If you can afford it & use all, go for it! I'd love to add another large trio maybe a burgundy if I can find it. Right now I only have the large black that is just sooo veratile. I take it to all my travels, I love it so much. I think black trio is a must have, I'm so glad I bought the black.



Thanks for your thoughts. I wish I had gotten the black first but Trios are hard to come by in my city, so I grabbed the tan a few years ago and then the blue recently. I do feel like I *should* also get the black because it is so versatile...but is it worth having three regular Trios? I suppose I'll end up using the black one most often....

Now, if it were a Large, I wouldn't hesitate at all! You're lucky to have it, and I hope you find a burgundy one day!


----------



## imlvholic

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I wish I had gotten the black first but Trios are hard to come by in my city, so I grabbed the tan a few years ago and then the blue recently. I do feel like I *should* also get the black because it is so versatile...but is it worth having three regular Trios? I suppose I'll end up using the black one most often....
> 
> Now, if it were a Large, I wouldn't hesitate at all! You're lucky to have it, and I hope you find a burgundy one day!


Maybe, give up 1 & get the black. 

I'm not even sure if they made the burgundy in large, because the regular trios are just too small for me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Maybe, give up 1 & get the black.
> 
> *I'm not even sure if they made the burgundy in large*, because the regular trios are just too small for me.



They do exist - I have one from SS13.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> They do exist - I have one from SS13.


Really? Thanks for the info, I'm gonna start searching.


----------



## hellomanhattan

I am so happy! Finally I've found the Céline Trio in black in large. It is my first Céline purchase and I picked it up at KaDeWe in Berlin last wednesday. I can't stop looking at it . 

First I was a bit doubting between the small/regular and large size but after trying the small size on, I found it a bit silly on me, since I am quite tall and where oversized coats often.

One strange thing was that when I picked it up there was a tag with Navy on it. I freaked a bit because the SA told me it was black. After comparing it for a long time with a small black trio and a real navy one it looks like the tag wasn't right. This is also what she told be, that the black tag was missing.. Is it true that the navy is almost black but you can really notice it when you compare the zip color?

I am super happy with the bag and if anybody here has some special tips how to take care of the bag. Do I need a special product or can I use the bag immediately?  I am also a bit scared with putting things inside but since it is a bag it would be a waste if would not do that. But I am so scared the beautiful leather will stretch or get wrinkled.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

hellomanhattan said:


> I am so happy! Finally I've found the Céline Trio in black in large. It is my first Céline purchase and I picked it up at KaDeWe in Berlin last wednesday. I can't stop looking at it .
> 
> First I was a bit doubting between the small/regular and large size but after trying the small size on, I found it a bit silly on me, since I am quite tall and where oversized coats often.
> 
> One strange thing was that when I picked it up there was a tag with Navy on it. I freaked a bit because the SA told me it was black. After comparing it for a long time with a small black trio and a real navy one it looks like the tag wasn't right. This is also what she told be, that the black tag was missing.. Is it true that the navy is almost black but you can really notice it when you compare the zip color?
> 
> I am super happy with the bag and if anybody here has some special tips how to take care of the bag. Do I need a special product or can I use the bag immediately?  I am also a bit scared with putting things inside but since it is a bag it would be a waste if would not do that. But I am so scared the beautiful leather will stretch or get wrinkled.



Congrats on your new Trio!

I had the same experience with a navy once, I thought it was black, I only found out due to the zipper!


----------



## christy555

The only sunnies I put in my trio is rayban, my other sunnies won't fit or I'll be worried about the leather.


----------



## bellsbells

Thanks to those who replied about the sunnies issue. All my sunnies are Céline so they are quite bulky. It would be slightly ironic to have to wear non-Céline sunnies with my Céline bag because they don't fit...


----------



## Jadpe

psumpkin said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know how much a large trio is in the UK? Heading there again this June! Any help is appreciated!! Thanks!


735 pounds at Harrods last thursday


----------



## Jadpe

hellomanhattan said:


> I am so happy! Finally I've found the Céline Trio in black in large. It is my first Céline purchase and I picked it up at KaDeWe in Berlin last wednesday. I can't stop looking at it .
> 
> First I was a bit doubting between the small/regular and large size but after trying the small size on, I found it a bit silly on me, since I am quite tall and where oversized coats often.
> 
> One strange thing was that when I picked it up there was a tag with Navy on it. I freaked a bit because the SA told me it was black. After comparing it for a long time with a small black trio and a real navy one it looks like the tag wasn't right. This is also what she told be, that the black tag was missing.. Is it true that the navy is almost black but you can really notice it when you compare the zip color?
> 
> I am super happy with the bag and if anybody here has some special tips how to take care of the bag. Do I need a special product or can I use the bag immediately?  I am also a bit scared with putting things inside but since it is a bag it would be a waste if would not do that. But I am so scared the beautiful leather will stretch or get wrinkled.


Congrats! It so beautiful, I tried a black one last week at Harrods and now I definitely want a black one.

I saw someone on instagram with a black trio from the Bijenkorf so I'm going there tomorrow to see what they've got. Fingers crossed that I'm finally able to buy a black trio!


----------



## hellomanhattan

Jadpe said:


> Congrats! It so beautiful, I tried a black one last week at Harrods and now I definitely want a black one.
> 
> I saw someone on instagram with a black trio from the Bijenkorf so I'm going there tomorrow to see what they've got. Fingers crossed that I'm finally able to buy a black trio!



Thank you! Today I took it to for a little walk yay! I was a bit in doubt because it looked navy, but when I check the zip color it looks black. 
So it is a bit confusing because there was a Navy tag on the bag and de SA was telling me that this was a mistake and it definitely is black.
But of course, I am very very happy with it. Think it is just my brain messing with me.. 

The SA from Kiki Niesten in Maastricht called me a couple of days ago. They had a black large Trio in stock. But since I already bought one in Berlin I passed.

Hope you'll find one!


----------



## tam12

Does anyone know the price of the large trio in the US? I know the small trio is $1050 USD but wasn't sure about the large. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## jjbb7

I have a chanel long wallet, does it fit in regular trio ?  Thanks.


----------



## HiromiT

jjbb7 said:


> I have a chanel long wallet, does it fit in regular trio ?  Thanks.



I doubt it. I have a Chanel flap wallet and can't imagine it would fit, but I can try tomorrow and report back. When I use my Trio, I usually downsize to a card holder or very small wallet. My Chanel wallet won't even fit into my medium flap!


----------



## didadee

jjbb7 said:


> I have a chanel long wallet, does it fit in regular trio ?  Thanks.




Unfortunately not. I have both and I cannot place my Chanel yen wallet inside my regular trio.  Try a smaller wallet.


----------



## xjessiex

For the dutchies looking for a trio. I just saw a large black trio and a small red one in the window at Caesar Donna in Rotterdam!


----------



## HiromiT

jjbb7 said:


> I have a chanel long wallet, does it fit in regular trio ?  Thanks.



Nope, my long flap wallet won't fit. It's the A31506Y1480 style.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

tam12 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the large trio in the US? I know the small trio is $1050 USD but wasn't sure about the large. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


Hi! I am actually Australian but I bought a large trio in LA when I was there last November - it was $1200 USD. Hopefully one of these other lovely girls will be able to verify whether this is still the case but I don't think there has been a price increase since then...


----------



## s.s. alexandra

HiromiT said:


> Does anyone own more than one Trio? I have a tan and indigo blue but am wondering if I should get a black too. I do love the practicality and size of the Trio but haven't used the blue one yet. If I get a third, am I hoarding or collecting?


I have a large black and a large grey and use them both a lot. I would absolutely go for a third one - they're my favourite bag at the moment and I can't imagine that I will go back to larger bags any time soon. Also, I find with smaller bags I am more inclined to swap them from day to day as I don't have as many things to unload - all the more reason for another one...?


----------



## HiromiT

s.s. alexandra said:


> I have a large black and a large grey and use them both a lot. I would absolutely go for a third one - they're my favourite bag at the moment and I can't imagine that I will go back to larger bags any time soon. Also, I find with smaller bags I am more inclined to swap them from day to day as I don't have as many things to unload - all the more reason for another one...?


I'd LOVE to get a large Trio in black or grey -- you're so lucky to have both! I have only regular sized ones so it seemed a bit excessive to get another...but I got it anyway.  Black is effortless and I'm sure it will be used most often out of the three.


----------



## Sculli

Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .


----------



## Jadpe

Sculli said:


> Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .
> View attachment 2555047


It's beautiful! I saw the same one at Harrods last week and the color is really vibrant. Congrats! 

I'm waiting for a black trio myself and I almost had bought another color. The black ones are really hard to come by.


----------



## HiromiT

Sculli said:


> Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .
> View attachment 2555047



What a beautiful pop of colour, congrats!


----------



## EmilyAnne

I love it,  Sculli!

I have a trio in glacier which is a beautiful grayish blue.  
I wear it quite a bit,  but would love something a bit more poppy like this beautiful grass green color.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Sculli said:


> Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .
> View attachment 2555047


Great color and great bag -- congrats!


----------



## ms.manhatten

s.s. alexandra said:


> Hi! I am actually Australian but I bought a large trio in LA when I was there last November - it was $1200 USD. Hopefully one of these other lovely girls will be able to verify whether this is still the case but I don't think there has been a price increase since then...



I can confirm that too - was in San Fran back in Feb and large trios were USD$1200 whilst the smaller one was USD$1020. Couldn't believe it when I saw the prices as my friend got my small Trio from Paris back in June last year and it was only AUD$700!


----------



## hellomanhattan

Do you guys have tips for tiny scratches on the Céline Trio bag? I have been super careful with my Trio but noticed that it starts wrinkling a bit (is this normal after 3 weeks?) and I have a little scratch on the front. I know the lambs skin is very delicate but maybe there is a way to make this less visible? Thanks!


----------



## hawaiilei

I'm so excited.  I just ordered the navy large trio from Departement Feminin this morning.  They are so nice to work with!  I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## mygoodies

hellomanhattan said:


> Do you guys have tips for tiny scratches on the Céline Trio bag? I have been super careful with my Trio but noticed that it starts wrinkling a bit (is this normal after 3 weeks?) and I have a little scratch on the front. I know the lambs skin is very delicate but maybe there is a way to make this less visible? Thanks!



I bought the Saphir Nappa creme for my Trapeze and I can tell u it works like a charm on the scratches!! U have to try it! Make sure u get the jar especially for Nappa leather.


----------



## tingting1988

Sculli said:


> Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .
> View attachment 2555047



Beautiful color,congrats


----------



## lyndat

hawaiilei said:


> I'm so excited.  I just ordered the navy large trio from Departement Feminin this morning.  They are so nice to work with!  I can't wait until it arrives.




Do you mind me asking how much it was? Would really love to get my hands on one!


----------



## hawaiilei

It was 625 euros with the VAT excluded and shipping was about 30 euros.  I was also able to use a 10% first time purchase coupon.  They were super nice to deal with.  Hopefully it will arrive next week.


----------



## Haiminh

I'm looking for a regular black or burgundy one. Tough to find the small sizes in NYC.


----------



## hawaiilei

There is a good selection of regular trios at Bergdorf Goodman. They had black in stock when I was there on Wednesday. No burgundy although that seems like an off season color for Spring. 

I saw most of the summer colors: cobalt, grass, saffron, red, pistachio, lilac, orange.


----------



## imlvholic

Haiminh said:


> I'm looking for a regular black or burgundy one. Tough to find the small sizes in NYC.


Just saw a whole bunch of small trios at Barneys.


----------



## lyndat

hawaiilei said:


> It was 625 euros with the VAT excluded and shipping was about 30 euros.  I was also able to use a 10% first time purchase coupon.  They were super nice to deal with.  Hopefully it will arrive next week.




Thanks for that! I emailed them a few days ago but still waiting on a response!

 would love to see pics of yours when it arrives!!


----------



## Bagloverort

Could people please post photos of the inside of their trio. I've heard it's a kind of felt inside, is it durable?
Thanks


----------



## EmilyAnne

Bagloverort-
Yes,  it is a felt interior.
Here's the inside of mine.
It is holding up very well after a year.


----------



## Bagloverort

EmilyAnne said:


> Bagloverort-
> Yes,  it is a felt interior.
> Here's the inside of mine.
> It is holding up very well after a year.


Thank you so much! I'm very excited to get my Trio but I'm just worried about the quality. I've read a few bad things but I don't think that will stop me haha


----------



## alyssalenore

Just picked this up at Bergdorfs yesterday! I'm in love.
large celine trio


----------



## hawaiilei

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2570643
> 
> 
> Just picked this up at Bergdorfs yesterday! I'm in love.
> large celine trio



The color is so beautiful!  Congratulations.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Triple said:


> My new purchase this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527991


So cute! How much was it?


----------



## fancynancy1218

starshar said:


> I am not sure of the measurements.  But here's a comparison of the two sizes. Yup, the regular one is also known as the small one. Two sizes; regular and large.


Are there only two sizes for the trio?


----------



## hawaiilei

fancynancy1218 said:


> So cute! How much was it?



The large retails for $1,200 in the US.  The regular size is $1,050.

As far as I know there are only two sizes.


----------



## alyssalenore

I am amazed by how much fit inside the trio! So glad I got the large which fits my ipad Mini.


----------



## arguspeace

hawaiilei said:


> It was 625 euros with the VAT excluded and shipping was about 30 euros.  I was also able to use a 10% first time purchase coupon.  They were super nice to deal with.  Hopefully it will arrive next week.



How do you claim the VAT?  Sorry I am a newbie!


----------



## hawaiilei

arguspeace said:


> How do you claim the VAT?  Sorry I am a newbie!



Departement Feminin excludes it for those outside of the E.U.


----------



## arguspeace

hawaiilei said:


> Departement Feminin excludes it for those outside of the E.U.




Ah...thank you


----------



## Civies

Just wondering what wallet you ladies use for your regular sized trio .. I recently got a black one but it's just sitting in it's dustbag because I need a smaller wallet!


----------



## HiromiT

Civies said:


> Just wondering what wallet you ladies use for your regular sized trio .. I recently got a black one but it's just sitting in it's dustbag because I need a smaller wallet!



I usually use my Prada card holder but's not my ideal solution since I can't stuff too many bills or any receipts into it. I'm toying with the idea of getting a zip around Bottega card holder which has two compartments and more depth. And I recently dug up an old Longchamp french wallet that's very flat so it might do the trick. 

In short, I have the same dilemma as you but I love the trio and therefore tolerate its size.


----------



## hellomanhattan

This morning I saw this on the back of my new black Trio.







Is this wrinkled spot and line in the leather of my Trio normal? I have it now for approximately 3 weeks.  I am very careful with it and haven't been using it every day of the week.
I don't stuff it too full, just the basics such as a small wallet, keys, pen, and phone.
 Is it a reason to contact KaDeWe in Berlin? I've bought it there, but I do not live in Berlin. Thanks!


----------



## veevee1

Civies said:


> Just wondering what wallet you ladies use for your regular sized trio .. I recently got a black one but it's just sitting in it's dustbag because I need a smaller wallet!


i can fit LV zippy compact wallet, french purse, or zippy coin purse in the regular trio -- depends on whether i feel like switching into the chanel card holder or commes des garcons small zip pouch (which obviously both fit better and open up more space).


----------



## hawaiilei

So my navy blue Celine trio just arrived today from Departement Feminin.  It is so beautiful, but the color is so dark that i really can't tell that it's navy blue.  It definitely looks black.  Is this just characteristic of this color?  I thought I would be able to tell in person, because it would look like a very rich navy.

Any advice appreciated.
Melanie


----------



## xoxoceline

hellomanhattan said:


> This morning I saw this on the back of my new black Trio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this wrinkled spot and line in the leather of my Trio normal? I have it now for approximately 3 weeks.  I am very careful with it and haven't been using it every day of the week.
> I don't stuff it too full, just the basics such as a small wallet, keys, pen, and phone.
> Is it a reason to contact KaDeWe in Berlin? I've bought it there, but I do not live in Berlin. Thanks!


This has also happened to my trio! I have only worn it for about a week and i noticed little scratches in the leather.


----------



## xoxoceline

hawaiilei said:


> So my navy blue Celine trio just arrived today from Departement Feminin.  It is so beautiful, but the color is so dark that i really can't tell that it's navy blue.  It definitely looks black.  Is this just characteristic of this color?  I thought I would be able to tell in person, because it would look like a very rich navy.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> Melanie


Yes the navy looks about the same as the black.


----------



## cotonblanc

xoxoceline said:


> Yes the navy looks about the same as the black.





hawaiilei said:


> So my navy blue Celine trio just arrived today from Departement Feminin.  It is so beautiful, but the color is so dark that i really can't tell that it's navy blue.  It definitely looks black.  Is this just characteristic of this color?  I thought I would be able to tell in person, because it would look like a very rich navy.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> Melanie



Zipper trim excess fabric would be a very obvious navy. If you put side by side with black, the differences would show. I personally love navy, looks great with the gold accents.


----------



## hellomanhattan

xoxoceline said:


> This has also happened to my trio! I have only worn it for about a week and i noticed little scratches in the leather.



I understand that it scratches easily because the leather is delicate but this is really 1 spot dat is very wrinkly and a visible line in the leather. 
Did you do anything about it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

What is the price in Paris for the regular trio?
And where does the Department Feminin ship from? Do anyone have any contact info?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh never mind my question above. I found my new Trio in Copenhagen yesterday, it was 4900 DKK, which is 911$ and 656. 

It's a lavender regular, it's very blue though, no signs of purple:


----------



## arguspeace

caroulemapoulen said:


> Oh never mind my question above. I found my new Trio in Copenhagen yesterday, it was 4900 DKK, which is 911$ and 656.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lavender regular, it's very blue though, no signs of purple:




Oooooh that is so pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## jeff1791




----------



## xoxoceline

hellomanhattan said:


> I understand that it scratches easily because the leather is delicate but this is really 1 spot dat is very wrinkly and a visible line in the leather.
> Did you do anything about it?


I haven't yet but I am checking if there are things to do to get the scratches off


----------



## DollyGirl

Hi ladies! I wanted to get a trio in turquoise, but I cannot decide if I should get the large or the small. Personally, I think the small looks more proportional and cute. However I think the large is more practical, which size is better to get?


----------



## hawaiilei

I think it really just depends how much stuff you carry.  I purchased a large one in navy, but I think if I got a color I would probably get a smaller bag.  Honestly I don't carry that much stuff on a daily basis, so my large bag is quite empty, but I like knowing that I can fit my ipad mini or an e-reader if necessary.  On a daily basis, I carry my keys, iphone, HTC one, assortment of lipglosses, card case, marc jacobs key pouch and headphones.


----------



## HiromiT

DollyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to get a trio in turquoise, but I cannot decide if I should get the large or the small. Personally, I think the small looks more proportional and cute. However I think the large is more practical, which size is better to get?



Get the large! You can always carry fewer things in a large, but you can't cram more in a small. Turquoise is perfect for summer. GL deciding.


----------



## DollyGirl

Thanks for the response, ladies! 

I don't carry much, only wallet, keys and some cosmetics. I'm torn between the two, I like how the small one sits when I wear it cross body, but I think the large one looks better when I wear it on the side. 

Here's a pic of me wearing both:


----------



## arguspeace

Did you decide?  They both look cute on you.  Great pop of color too!


----------



## hawaiilei

I think they both look great, but I prefer the smaller one in that color.  It seems like you will be able to fit all of your things in it.


----------



## HiromiT

DollyGirl said:


> Thanks for the response, ladies!
> 
> I don't carry much, only wallet, keys and some cosmetics. I'm torn between the two, I like how the small one sits when I wear it cross body, but I think the large one looks better when I wear it on the side.
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing both:



Wow, they both look great on you! The small one does look more proportional to your frame though. Here's something to consider: does your usual wallet fit into the small one? If it does, then small should be okay. None of my wallets fit comfortably into a small, so I always have to downsize to a card holder. Because of that, I'd personally love to get a large.


----------



## DollyGirl

arguspeace said:


> Did you decide?  They both look cute on you.  Great pop of color too!



 Nope! I was there for so long and I still couldn't decide. My SA prefer the large, she thinks the large looks better on me. She keep saying how practical the large is and how I can use it as a clutch. LOL!


----------



## DollyGirl

hawaiilei said:


> I think they both look great, but I prefer the smaller one in that color.  It seems like you will be able to fit all of your things in it.



I agree! They both look gorgeous. Whenever I think the small one looks cuter, my SA would remind me how practical and limited the large one is.


----------



## tinanguyenn

DollyGirl said:


> Nope! I was there for so long and I still couldn't decide. My SA prefer the large, she thinks the large looks better on me. She keep saying how practical the large is and how I can use it as a clutch. LOL!


Do you mind me asking where you tried on your Trio at? I don't have a Celine store where I live and I'm contemplating on getting the large Trio in that exact color! I just don't know where I should look for it. Thanks


----------



## DollyGirl

HiromiT said:


> Wow, they both look great on you! The small one does look more proportional to your frame though. Here's something to consider: does your usual wallet fit into the small one? If it does, then small should be okay. None of my wallets fit comfortably into a small, so I always have to downsize to a card holder. Because of that, I'd personally love to get a large.



 Thanks! I look so fat in the pic 

I can fit my usual wallet, but it would be snug. Like "just fit", no extra room and I would need to take it out carefully in case the zipper would scratch my wallet. I don't mind to downsize to a cardholder or something, so wallet isn't really a big concern for me.


----------



## DollyGirl

tinanguyenn said:


> Do you mind me asking where you tried on your Trio at? I don't have a Celine store where I live and I'm contemplating on getting the large Trio in that exact color! I just don't know where I should look for it. Thanks



Celine boutique in Hong Kong. This color is stunning, I hope you can find one!


----------



## corazonee

Sculli said:


> Just got this big trio in grass. The green color is So vivid! I'm still waiting for my indigo trio from department feminin for 5 months already, I couldnt stand it anymore and also got this one .
> View attachment 2555047


By waiting do you mean you placed an order? How does this work?

Thanks!


----------



## ferrip

I scrolled through a couple pages of this thread and - I'm just curious - does the Trio come in any exotics?


----------



## EmilyAnne

Yes,  ferric!  Look at this gorgeous bag.  I'm pretty obsessed with it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/reveal-small-trio-864205.html


----------



## cotonblanc

ferrip said:


> I scrolled through a couple pages of this thread and - I'm just curious - does the Trio come in any exotics?





EmilyAnne said:


> Yes,  ferric!  Look at this gorgeous bag.  I'm pretty obsessed with it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/reveal-small-trio-864205.html



I may have seen it once in whipsnake but that was during 2010. The one that is in that URL is printed snakeskin BUT I have heard that there will be full python Trios for Fall 2014.


----------



## icysky

i think the small one ALWAYS looks cuter for sure! but im all for practicality   large for sure for me

you still havent decided? those beautiful blue colours won't sit there for long in hk  is that the new electric blue btw?


----------



## hawaiilei

corazonee said:


> By waiting do you mean you placed an order? How does this work?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a thread on pre-orders from departement feminin here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/pre-order-from-departement-feminin-768444.html

I think you pre-pay for a future season and they will let you know when the bag arrives.  I bought a bag from DF that someone had ordered and passed on.


----------



## DollyGirl

icysky said:


> i think the small one ALWAYS looks cuter for sure! but im all for practicality   large for sure for me
> 
> you still havent decided? those beautiful blue colours won't sit there for long in hk  is that the new electric blue btw?



 I brought her home already. Even those beautiful blue colours can wait, I can't wait!


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> I may have seen it once in whipsnake but that was during 2010. The one that is in that URL is printed snakeskin BUT I have heard that there will be full python Trios for Fall 2014.



Woohoo! Your knowledge of Celine is amazing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Wow!   Thank you for the information cotonblanc! I would love to see a trio in true exotic leather.


----------



## euphoria706

I think the Celine trio in medium are better, because a bigger wallet does not fit inside


----------



## Jadpe

Yes yes yes! De Bijenkorf Amsterdam just got a small shipment of trio's and I'm heading to Amsterdam to buy my first trio! Still haven't decided between a regular and large black trio. 

I've been wanting a trio since 2011 but I've snapped up a lot of other Céline bags in the meantime but now it's time to bring her home  This is my 7th Céline bag and I think my addiction is getting real now. Whoops.


----------



## Garconne

Jadpe said:


> Yes yes yes! De Bijenkorf Amsterdam just got a small shipment of trio's and I'm heading to Amsterdam to buy my first trio! Still haven't decided between a regular and large black trio.
> 
> I've been wanting a trio since 2011 but I've snapped up a lot of other Céline bags in the meantime but now it's time to bring her home  This is my 7th Céline bag and I think my addiction is getting real now. Whoops.


Sounds like you have the perfect bag collection! Hope you find the one you love. I just got my first Trio this week and I'm totally in love.
I have the small/regular, and I think it's just the right size for me. It fits my wallet, keys, small makeup bag and sunnies which is really everything I need.


----------



## Sculli

Jadpe said:


> Yes yes yes! De Bijenkorf Amsterdam just got a small shipment of trio's and I'm heading to Amsterdam to buy my first trio! Still haven't decided between a regular and large black trio.
> 
> I've been wanting a trio since 2011 but I've snapped up a lot of other Céline bags in the meantime but now it's time to bring her home  This is my 7th Céline bag and I think my addiction is getting real now. Whoops.




Hi jadpe can you tell me which colors arrived? I got the grass one from Bijenkorf 3 weeks ago. 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## Garconne

Miss.M said:


> Hi. I recently bought a navy trio bag while I was abroad, but I forgot to ask the SA about how to care for the bag. The leather looks so delicate.. Do you guys think I should put something on the bag for protection? Any recommendations? TIA


I can recommend to use Collonil Protector to proof against water and stains. I use it for all my bags, including my Trio in flamingo, it leaves no stains and doesn't alter the color of the leather.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Which Collonil Protector do you use,  Garconne?   I need something for my trio as well as a lambskin Givenchy.  I went to the Collonil Protector site and wasn't sure what to get.

Here are their waterproofing products for bags and leather clothing.  Do you use one of these?

Thanks so much!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Oops!  Here's the link,  Garconne!

http://www.collonil.com/en/special_bags_clothing/#Waterproofing


----------



## Garconne

EmilyAnne said:


> Which Collonil Protector do you use,  Garconne?   I need something for my trio as well as a lambskin Givenchy.  I went to the Collonil Protector site and wasn't sure what to get.
> 
> Here are their waterproofing products for bags and leather clothing.  Do you use one of these?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thanks for that 
I use this one: http://www.collonil.co.uk/collonil/aerosols/collonil-400ml-protector
It works for all kinds of leather, and I also use it on my brown suede PS1 - it leaves absolutely no stains on that either.


----------



## jchoong

bellsbells said:


> My red Trio eBay bargain just arrived. The color is really lovely, the red is hard to capture but it's like the perfect shade of lipstick, more blue than orangey. I think I'm keeping it...
> 
> View attachment 2533999


omg I wish i saw this earlier! I wouldve offered to buy it from you! haha  i want the red! And that price is amaazzinggg for a brand new trio.. i see from the tag that its from NM :O


----------



## cloudbusting

Does anyone know where I can purchase a regular size Celine trio bag in black?


----------



## hawaiilei

cloudbusting said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a regular size Celine trio bag in black?



I saw it last week at Bergdorf Goodman and Celine in New York.


----------



## cotonblanc

Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​


----------



## cloudbusting

hawaiilei said:


> I saw it last week at Bergdorf Goodman and Celine in New York.


Thank you! Calling BG tomorrow ^^


----------



## yinnie

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​



Omg never seen so many trios in one room! Its like trio heaven


----------



## yinnie

Seeing all these trios now make me want to take my trio out to use... Hmmmmmm


----------



## asdfghjkl123

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​



I die! The choices!!


----------



## victoria2014

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​


seeing this make me want to hop on a plane and go to indonesia


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Oldie but goodie: regular trio in sky


----------



## ChanelChap

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​



Woah. From a quick guesstimate, that drawer is worth around $32,000


----------



## xoxoceline

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oldie but goodie: regular trio in sky


I love that color! Is is gray? Also what season is it from?


----------



## Rockstud

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​


Wow what a selection!!!  I'm so jealous, all I had to choose from was either electric blue or green so I didn't buy either of them.  The SA promised she'd text me if any other colours come in...fingers crossed for a new shipment soon...


----------



## Civies

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​



:

Holy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oldie but goodie: regular trio in sky



The color is awesome, I'm so jealous!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

xoxoceline said:


> I love that color! Is is gray? Also what season is it from?



It is a dusty blue. Imagine the sky when it is clear but about to rain. It has more gray undertones than the color glacier which is a cleaner blue. The color shifts from pastel gray with blue undertones when outdoors/bright to a darker gray when indoors/dark. 

The advantage of this color is that the wear on the leather doesnt show up as much as compared to a darker color. 

This was from sometime Oct last year (2013). I believed it might be a reissue; not sure when it was first released though.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

caroulemapoulen said:


> The color is awesome, I'm so jealous!



Awww thanks so much. I always wanted a darker color and dreamed of owning it in Navy blue or Burgundy because these colors seem so dark and mysterious. I was surprised that I was able to make this work with my wardrobe and I must say, it's growing on me!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ChanelChap said:


> Woah. From a quick guesstimate, that drawer is worth around $32,000



Still cheaper than an exotic Birkin. -acts nonchalant-

LOL


----------



## caroulemapoulen

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Awww thanks so much. I always wanted a darker color and dreamed of owning it in Navy blue or Burgundy because these colors seem so dark and mysterious. I was surprised that I was able to make this work with my wardrobe and I must say, it's growing on me!



I want one.


----------



## cotonblanc

*Available at Linda Mendes stores | tomendes79*​


----------



## Layla_f

Hello every1... I've recently got a trio from The Corner Berlin... are they legit? 

im quite worried because the dustbag is different from what my fd's purchase (black large trio from DF, which surely is legit)

The leather also has a slightly different feel/ texture to her black trio... I thought they are both lambskin? 

The zipper marking has a small 'I', is that what I should be looking for?

Lastly, the strap has a tiny chip already!  should I be worried? I heard the straps are very fragile. Please tell me if you would exchange if this happened to your new purchase? 

I really appreciate your help!!!!!!!  thanks for helping a newbie out


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Layla_f said:


> Hello every1... I've recently got a trio from The Corner Berlin... are they legit?
> 
> im quite worried because the dustbag is different from what my fd's purchase (black large trio from DF, which surely is legit)
> 
> The leather also has a slightly different feel/ texture to her black trio... I thought they are both lambskin?
> 
> The zipper marking has a small 'I', is that what I should be looking for?
> 
> Lastly, the strap has a tiny chip already!  should I be worried? I heard the straps are very fragile. Please tell me if you would exchange if this happened to your new purchase?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!!!!!!!  thanks for helping a newbie out



I can only say, that The Corner most certainly is legit, don't you worry!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I am also a newbie to Celine. Received my Cobalt yesterday from Barney's the front pouch keeps snapping off though! I called my SA, and am going to exchange for a new one, but can anyone comment on this issue? Should/does it normally snap off randomly? I am worried that I might lose a pouch or something. Is there something wrong with this new bag?

Thanks.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I am also a newbie to Celine. Received my Cobalt yesterday from Barney's the front pouch keeps snapping off though! I called my SA, and am going to exchange for a new one, but can anyone comment on this issue? Should/does it normally snap off randomly? I am worried that I might lose a pouch or something. Is there something wrong with this new bag?
> 
> Thanks.



Mine have never snapped off. I actually never tried, since they're very hard to snap off, so I just left them where they should be. 

Good they're sending you a new one!


----------



## Garconne

I've never heard of the snapping off issue either, certainly hasn't experienced it myself since mine is also quite hard to click apart. It's probably a manufacturing thing, so it's a good thing you're getting it exchanged.


----------



## Garconne

cotonblanc said:


> *Available at Linda Mendes stores | tomendes79*​


Oh my, love these colors!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine have never snapped off. I actually never tried, since they're very hard to snap off, so I just left them where they should be.
> 
> Good they're sending you a new one!



thank you. I thought it was odd, but maybe this one was handled alot in the store and snaps are worn??


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MaeNguyen said:


> View attachment 2604130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many colors it's so hard to decide!


Oh they have so many colors! May I ask where is the place?


----------



## EmilyAnne

Cookielvs!bags5-
My trio has never come unsnapped,  but I never take the pieces apart.  Maybe it was handled a lot,  as someone else mentioned?  Good thing you can return it!  And I'm glad they have another cobalt for you.

I will say that recently I was crossing one of the busiest intersections in Mexico City with my trio,  when I realized how easy it would be for a pick pocketer to pull off the outside pouch of my bag.  I always keep my valuables in the center pouch with the straps for this reason.


----------



## yinnie

EmilyAnne said:


> Cookielvs!bags5-
> My trio has never come unsnapped,  but I never take the pieces apart.  Maybe it was handled a lot,  as someone else mentioned?  Good thing you can return it!  And I'm glad they have another cobalt for you.
> 
> I will say that recently I was crossing one of the busiest intersections in Mexico City with my trio,  when I realized how easy it would be for a pick pocketer to pull off the outside pouch of my bag.  I always keep my valuables in the center pouch with the straps for this reason.



Oh I've never thought about the ease of theft that way! Esp in crowded cities! I'm going to be more conscious...


----------



## Garconne

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thank you. I thought it was odd, but maybe this one was handled alot in the store and snaps are worn??


That could definitely be the explanation. Sometimes it's surprising how much these bags get puffed around, in and out of drawers etc. I hope you'll enjoy your new one!
About the theft risk, I've never thought about that either - good thing I live in a relatively safe city!


----------



## Rora

Hi!
Few questions about the Celine trio if anyone can help me out...
1. Does Celine trio ever go on sale?
2. Which country would it be cheapest in?
Thanks! 
Love Rora x


----------



## cotonblanc

Rora said:


> Hi!
> 
> Few questions about the Celine trio if anyone can help me out...
> 
> 1. Does Celine trio ever go on sale?
> 
> 2. Which country would it be cheapest in?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love Rora x




1. Strictly no for boutiques but I have seen them on clearance at smaller shops like Kirna Zabete. 

2. Paris.


----------



## cotonblanc

Anyone knows which season? The zipper pulleys are not sewn around so it can't be from the earlier years?​


----------



## yinnie

cotonblanc said:


> Anyone knows which season? The zipper pulleys are not sewn around so it can't be from the earlier years?​



That looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

MaeNguyen said:


> View attachment 2604130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many colors it's so hard to decide!



If I had to choose one, it would be the deep purple furthest right. It seems almost like the navy blue which can pass off as black, just that it's purple. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

cotonblanc said:


> Anyone knows which season? The zipper pulleys are not sewn around so it can't be from the earlier years?​



love this trio! 
never seen one in this leather in stores!


----------



## tam12

Barney's in Boston at Copley Square had many colors in both the large and small trio!


----------



## arguspeace

Wow!!!  What color is in front of the large turquoise?


----------



## xoxoceline

asdfghjkl123 said:


> If I had to choose one, it would be the deep purple furthest right. It seems almost like the navy blue which can pass off as black, just that it's purple. &#10084;&#65039;


I have that trio! the color is indigo and it is beautiful!


----------



## tam12

arguspeace said:


> Wow!!!  What color is in front of the large turquoise?


I don't know the exact name of the color , but it is like a burnt orange/brown. It's really pretty in person.


----------



## kylecombo

My first ever celine. In sunflower 



	

		
			
		

		
	
can someone tell me if this is the small or large? Can't seem to find info. Thanks!! Set next to a Fendi 2jour clutch TIA!!!


----------



## Idealmama

Rora said:


> Hi!
> Few questions about the Celine trio if anyone can help me out...
> 1. Does Celine trio ever go on sale?
> 2. Which country would it be cheapest in?
> Thanks!
> Love Rora x


1. no, Celine never go on sale
2. Japan and lots of choices in color


----------



## saira1214

kylecombo said:


> My first ever celine. In sunflower
> View attachment 2610503
> View attachment 2610504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if this is the small or large? Can't seem to find info. Thanks!! Set next to a Fendi 2jour clutch TIA!!!




Can you take the trio apart into 3 pieces? If so, you have the small size?


----------



## yinnie

Idealmama said:


> 1. no, Celine never go on sale
> 2. Japan and lots of choices in color



Europe would be cheaper than japan (u can claim vat back if you are non EU resident)







saira1214 said:


> Can you take the trio apart into 3 pieces? If so, you have the small size?



I have the large trio which can also be pulled apart into 3 pieces.


----------



## saira1214

yinnie said:


> Europe would be cheaper than japan (u can claim vat back if you are non EU resident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the large trio which can also be pulled apart into 3 pieces.




Didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## kylecombo

thanks for the responses, i did measure it and its 8 1/5 longest length so its def the small


----------



## CrisBueck

Are black trios hard to find (in Europe)?


----------



## jchoong

DollyGirl said:


> Celine boutique in Hong Kong. This color is stunning, I hope you can find one!


may i ask how much it is in hong kong?


----------



## jchoong

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​


OH MY GAWWDDDDDDDD that's heaven right there.


----------



## DollyGirl

jchoong said:


> may i ask how much it is in hong kong?



 Small $8300, large $9600!


----------



## yinnie

Saffron large trio from spring14


----------



## bellsbells

So excited I finally got my hands on a Trio Edge, and at an amazing price too. I've waited for this for over a year. Retail price was over $2000 so I knew I had to be patient if I ever wanted to find it for under $500. It's a soft white color and in mint condition! happy happy joy joy


----------



## hsiaomee

bellsbells said:


> So excited I finally got my hands on a Trio Edge, and at an amazing price too. I've waited for this for over a year. Retail price was over $2000 so I knew I had to be patient if I ever wanted to find it for under $500. It's a soft white color and in mint condition! happy happy joy joy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618640




A beautiful find! Enjoy!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys prefer the trio in black or navy? Thanks


----------



## xxminnxx

cotonblanc said:


> Trio Drawer at Plaza Indonesia via jckchandra​



OMGGGGG


----------



## brklynkgurl

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know where I can buy the Trio in Red?? I just came across the blue one at Saks, but they didn't have red.  I must have the red!! Thanks so much!


----------



## lulilu

brklynkgurl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the Trio in Red?? I just came across the blue one at Saks, but they didn't have red.  I must have the red!! Thanks so much!



I would just call around to BG, Barneys, other Saks, NM etc and have one shipped.


----------



## xoxoceline

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys prefer the trio in black or navy? Thanks


Personally for the trio I would get a fun/bright color. Like maybe one of their blue colors. But if you are set on navy or black, I would get black. Celine's navy is almost identical to the black so you cannot see the difference unless you look very closely.


----------



## lyndat

Help girls! I was stuck in the rain in NY two days ago and my Trio now has little bumps all over it from where the rain hit it. I have never had a lambskin bag so didn't think twice before using it.
Can this be fixed?


----------



## Idealmama

brklynkgurl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the Trio in Red?? I just came across the blue one at Saks, but they didn't have red.  I must have the red!! Thanks so much!


I bought one (red) in China.  I saw one in Barneys New York last month.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

bellsbells said:


> So excited I finally got my hands on a Trio Edge, and at an amazing price too. I've waited for this for over a year. Retail price was over $2000 so I knew I had to be patient if I ever wanted to find it for under $500. It's a soft white color and in mint condition! happy happy joy joy
> 
> View attachment 2618640



Big congrates on your bag! Good things come to those who wait indeed


----------



## asdfghjkl123

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys prefer the trio in black or navy? Thanks



I prefer the navy because the color shifts from black to navy (under scrutiny) and I find that quite fun. 

Is the navy still available though?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

The Fuchsia came out to play!


----------



## arguspeace

asdfghjkl123 said:


> The Fuchsia came out to play!




What a gorgeous pop of color!!!


----------



## IlvoeParis

Is this lambskin so delicate ?


----------



## xoxoceline

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I prefer the navy because the color shifts from black to navy (under scrutiny) and I find that quite fun.
> 
> Is the navy still available though?


Yes it is


----------



## cotonblanc

*pret_a_porter_paris*​


----------



## coquettebags

I live in California. Is there a department store I can buy a Celine Trio from where I can skip taxes? There is a Celine boutique in LA and we have Barney's, Neimans.

I was thinking Bergdorf Goodman? Any SA recs would be great. 

Now to nail down the exact color (black or red) or size (small or large) I want.


----------



## hawaiilei

coquettebags said:


> I live in California. Is there a department store I can buy a Celine Trio from where I can skip taxes? There is a Celine boutique in LA and we have Barney's, Neimans.
> 
> I was thinking Bergdorf Goodman? Any SA recs would be great.
> 
> Now to nail down the exact color (black or red) or size (small or large) I want.



Bergdorf Goodman will charge you taxes, because it is run by Neiman Marcus.  You may want to call Kirna Zabete in NYC.  Also I got a great deal purchasing mine from Departement Feminin in France, but don't know what they have in stock.


----------



## coquettebags

hawaiilei said:


> Bergdorf Goodman will charge you taxes, because it is run by Neiman Marcus.  You may want to call Kirna Zabete in NYC.  Also I got a great deal purchasing mine from Departement Feminin in France, but don't know what they have in stock.




Thanks! I will check these out.


----------



## Jae33

coquettebags said:


> I live in California. Is there a department store I can buy a Celine Trio from where I can skip taxes? There is a Celine boutique in LA and we have Barney's, Neimans.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Bergdorf Goodman? Any SA recs would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to nail down the exact color (black or red) or size (small or large) I want.




Hi try calling BG cause I got something from there and got it shipped to my place and they dint charge me for taxes even though there is a NM in my state.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

MaeNguyen said:


> That color is GORGEOUS!!! Where did you find this, I have not seen this color.



Its from a few seasons and is not new. You might have missed it?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

I know that Celine had a production change for their zipper pulls when it went from the sew around to just having the resin on the edges (cleaner look) but they were always a perfect rectangle. When were the pulls cut off with a tapered edge like this?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Sky and Fuchsia together.


----------



## Idealmama

coquettebags said:


> I live in California. Is there a department store I can buy a Celine Trio from where I can skip taxes? There is a Celine boutique in LA and we have Barney's, Neimans.
> 
> I was thinking Bergdorf Goodman? Any SA recs would be great.
> 
> Now to nail down the exact color (black or red) or size (small or large) I want.


red is the best in celine.


----------



## coquettebags

Jae33 said:


> Hi try calling BG cause I got something from there and got it shipped to my place and they dint charge me for taxes even though there is a NM in my state.




Ok! I will try them and ask. Thanks! Soooo excited to get my hands on one.


----------



## bellsbells

Kirna Zabete is great, ask for Everest, he's a wonderful SA and will ship worldwide. You could also try Jeffrey in NYC, they may ship too.


----------



## kisskissbagbag

Do you ladies know where I can trio on sale? or if they ever do? i'm in love with this bag.


----------



## yinnie

I haven't ever seen or heard of trios going on sale, sigh, but doesn't mean they don't (I may have missed it or something...)


----------



## cotonblanc

kisskissbagbag said:


> Do you ladies know where I can trio on sale? or if they ever do? i'm in love with this bag.





yinnie said:


> I haven't ever seen or heard of trios going on sale, sigh, but doesn't mean they don't (I may have missed it or something...)



Kirna Zabete had the Flamingo Trio on sale. But usually the Trios never ever go on sale.


----------



## Ebunokuns

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the price of the trio (the small and bigger size)? I'm a newbie Celine addict saw them in BG but was too shy to ask/check for the price (lol) as I had already bought two bags from the store and knew I wasn't going to purchase anything.

Thanks!


----------



## hawaiilei

The small is $1050 and the large is $1200.

Which bags did you get?


----------



## Ebunokuns

hawaiilei said:


> The small is $1050 and the large is $1200.
> 
> Which bags did you get?


Thanks a lot! OMG those prices..I'm in trouble lol 

Bought a baby blue (or sky blue) Balenciaga velor and prada soft lux tote during the 30% off presale. (sorry don't know how to post pictures)


----------



## cotonblanc

MaeNguyen said:


> Is that a website?! I would love to get the flamingo!



It's a store in New York and unfortunately sold out on the Trios on sale.


----------



## krisalyn

Hirshleifer has the yellow large trio for 40% as of this morning


----------



## coquettebags

I was all set to buy a red trio from BG but then I saw some photos of Brooklyn Decker's bag and her corners are so scuffed! (I have a celeb photos app and you can zoom in via the ipad.)

Does anyone have this bag in red or a color and have problems with their corners? A friend of mine has a large black one now that looks fine after a year. I have seen it and it looks fine.

However she said she had a small one before this one and her corners were all scuffed. She sold it on ebay.

So now I am not sure if I should go for the red. Perhaps black is better because a shoe place could easily fix the corners. Feel like I am back to square one. Help!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My burgundy is scruffed now, I'm still using it a lot though, I don't mind. 
It's 3 years now.


----------



## coquettebags

caroulemapoulen said:


> My burgundy is scruffed now, I'm still using it a lot though, I don't mind.
> It's 3 years now.




That is cool that it is 3 yrs old and still going strong!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

coquettebags said:


> That is cool that it is 3 yrs old and still going strong!



I can take pictures in a few days, if you want to see. I just have to finish my master thesis and turn it in on Monday, then I have all the time in the world.


----------



## french affair

My new regular trio.
I don't know which colour this is - any ideas?


----------



## jessdressed

french affair said:


> My new regular trio.
> I don't know which colour this is - any ideas?




Congrats! Love. That color


----------



## mikomiko

krisalyn said:


> Hirshleifer has the yellow large trio for 40% as of this morning



Did anyone manage to get one? I missed the chance, penney said it is sold out


----------



## kisskissbagbag

So I mentioned earlier in the thread about wanting to get a trio, went into Barney's and fell in love, I was thinking of using to replace rebecca minkoff as my chill/hang out bag 

What do you guys think


----------



## lilpolliwolli

mikomiko said:


> Did anyone manage to get one? I missed the chance, penney said it is sold out




I managed to get one &#128513; it was the last one and she said it's missing the dust bag &#128532;. I haven't received it yet, but I'm super excited it'll be my very first trio.


----------



## kelhipstah

Does anybody know how much is the Trio now in Paris? I'm actually flying into Paris end of July and already set my eyes on this one! Will be popping by La Vallee too!

tahnks


----------



## pinkbikini88

*is there only one size of celine trio?*


----------



## jesajen

french affair said:


> My new regular trio.
> I don't know which colour this is - any ideas?



Hi, how much is trio in Germany? Thank you!


----------



## hawaiilei

pinkbikini88 said:


> *is there only one size of celine trio?*



They have a regular size ($1,050) and a large size ($1,200).   Sorry I don't know the price in Paris, but it is definitely cheaper with the VAT return.


----------



## xoxoceline

pinkbikini88 said:


> *is there only one size of celine trio?*


2


----------



## pinkbikini88

xoxoceline said:


> 2


*Thank u guys *


----------



## cotonblanc

french affair said:


> My new regular trio.
> I don't know which colour this is - any ideas?



It is not camel?


----------



## Rapunchel

Hi everyone!
I'm moving to Barcelona this fall and thinking about buying a Trio there. Does anyone know any retailers in Spain/Barcelona? Or do I simply have to go to Paris? (not a pain at all  )

Thanks!


----------



## mikomiko

lilpolliwolli said:


> I managed to get one &#128513; it was the last one and she said it's missing the dust bag &#128532;. I haven't received it yet, but I'm super excited it'll be my very first trio.



You are so lucky!! Don't forget to do a reveal when she arrives


----------



## fiatlux

If anyone is interested the UK prices for the trio are 630 pounds (regular size) and 730 (large), inclusive of VAT. I just got a violet trio a few days back. Loving it!


----------



## DominoSpence

Hello, ladies!

Managed to stumble upon a trio pouch(?) for a steal - $220 Canadian - but I can't seem to find the style online anywhere.  There are no tags since I purchased it at Winners, Canada's answer to TJ Maxx, so I'm just wondering if anyone could help me out in terms of ID-ing it for authenticity purposes.  There's also the fact that it's a bit dirty as it's suede and I'd rather be sure it's real before spending to have it cleaned...

TIA for any help!


----------



## pcdawg

DominoSpence said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> Managed to stumble upon a trio pouch(?) for a steal - $220 Canadian - but I can't seem to find the style online anywhere.  There are no tags since I purchased it at Winners, Canada's answer to TJ Maxx, so I'm just wondering if anyone could help me out in terms of ID-ing it for authenticity purposes.  There's also the fact that it's a bit dirty as it's suede and I'd rather be sure it's real before spending to have it cleaned...
> 
> TIA for any help!



its from the winter 2013 collection.  $220 is a steal if the bag is not damaged.  A little cleaning and its good as new.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...h-reference-thread-670620-2.html#post24659552


----------



## *A*L*Y*

If anybody is interested in it the large trio is 750 euro in Italy (don't know if prices are the same in all european countries).


----------



## kylecombo

Summer newsies, new green trio hanging out w my persols. Got my trio on sale!


----------



## hawaiilei

kylecombo said:


> Summer newsies, new green trio hanging out w my persols. Got my trio on sale!
> View attachment 2644612
> View attachment 2644613



Where did you get the green trio on sale?  I am so in love with that color!


----------



## kylecombo

hawaiilei said:


> Where did you get the green trio on sale?  I am so in love with that color!




Tj maxx runway. Got both my
Trio there. In sunflower and in grass


----------



## juleeanna

kylecombo said:


> Tj maxx runway. Got both my
> Trio there. In sunflower and in grass



Nice! How much did they cost at Tjmaxx?


----------



## kylecombo

Almost $900


----------



## christy555

kylecombo said:


> Summer newsies, new green trio hanging out w my persols. Got my trio on sale!
> View attachment 2644612
> View attachment 2644613




I love that colour, so good for summer!


----------



## kylecombo

christy555 said:


> I love that colour, so good for summer!


Thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

Almost pre-sale the Burgundy, large trio from DF, thank God I hold off because my Chanel SA found me my long time HG WOC ghw quilted caviar. Gosh... love that Burgundy trio but maybe next time


----------



## Lexia1157

My very first Trio purchase ! thank you for let me share :> is anyone know from which season for Violet Blue ?


----------



## xoxoceline

Lexia1157 said:


> My very first Trio purchase ! thank you for let me share :> is anyone know from which season for Violet Blue ?
> 
> View attachment 2650554


Yes I have that one too! The ingido is from fall 2013 and is a new color for Celine


----------



## Tiragnes

Hi ladies, does anyone know what is this color?  Which season is this from?


----------



## Rapunchel

Lexia1157 said:


> My very first Trio purchase ! thank you for let me share :> is anyone know from which season for Violet Blue ?
> 
> View attachment 2650554



Love this color! Super beautiful. I'm contemplating between this kind of color and a bright red for my first Trio this fall. Your picture makes me lean towards blue


----------



## cherie_cc

andrea_dahlgren said:


> Love this color! Super beautiful. I'm contemplating between this kind of color and a bright red for my first Trio this fall. Your picture makes me lean towards blue





Both colour are nice.. I had a red.. love it, so easy to match winter or summer clothes 
But blue seems not bad.. why not getting both?


----------



## xoxoceline

andrea_dahlgren said:


> Love this color! Super beautiful. I'm contemplating between this kind of color and a bright red for my first Trio this fall. Your picture makes me lean towards blue


Both are great! I suggest trying them on in stores before ordering!


----------



## Lexia1157

andrea_dahlgren said:


> Love this color! Super beautiful. I'm contemplating between this kind of color and a bright red for my first Trio this fall. Your picture makes me lean towards blue




Thank you & I'm glad you love it ! Try it in store ! I have no luck to try cause my cousin sis help to purchased from Venice since it's so much cheaper  I can't wait to use for upcoming trip , I hope you can find ur lovely trio soon enough


----------



## Rapunchel

Lexia1157 said:


> Thank you & I'm glad you love it ! Try it in store ! I have no luck to try cause my cousin sis help to purchased from Venice since it's so much cheaper  I can't wait to use for upcoming trip , I hope you can find ur lovely trio soon enough


I'm actually going to Barcelona for 5 months this fall, thinking about buying it there. Do you know if the price is the same in Venice and rest of Europe? And did they have a lot of colors in stock? Gosh, I can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## hawaiilei

I'm not an expert, but I've heard that the bag is cheaper in Paris or France in general.  The large trio is selling at Departement Feminin for 625 euros.


----------



## PetiteLoachie

Hello,
I thought I should share some information from the SA from the Celine Outlet at Woodbury Commons in NY. They recently received a few trios regular sized, I believe, for $735. The last enclosed photo is of a large trio but I am unsure about the pricing.
Happy hunting


----------



## hawaiilei

Ack! That red trio.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does the red get color transfer/dirty easily? Thanks


----------



## maja2506

hawaiilei said:


> ack! That red trio.




+1


----------



## k5ml3k

Just bought this one...I'm a little concerned about the creasing esp in one of the photos. Wanted to get you guys' opinion on it as I am not familiar w the trio or Celine but I have been wanting one for awhile now. Thank you!!


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-bordeaux-lambskin-leather-trio-crossbody-bag.html


----------



## yinnie

k5ml3k said:


> Just bought this one...I'm a little concerned about the creasing esp in one of the photos. Wanted to get you guys' opinion on it as I am not familiar w the trio or Celine but I have been wanting one for awhile now. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/celine-bordeaux-lambskin-leather-trio-crossbody-bag.html



Are u referring to the crease on the front of the bag? I think once u put things in the bag, it will puff up and the crease will be less noticeable. My trio is like that too when empty.
Beautiful colour, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Jadpe

How is the stitching of the leather-piece-zipper-thingy holding up of your trio? I've got my trio exactly two months and the stitching is coming loose of all three zippers... I use it almost everyday, but with care as I tend to baby my bags. And maybe I expected more from this bag?


----------



## k5ml3k

I was actually referring to the fifth pic...it has some wrinkles or something. And thank you! It's my first Celine so hopefully it won't disappoint...


----------



## k5ml3k

yinnie said:


> Are u referring to the crease on the front of the bag? I think once u put things in the bag, it will puff up and the crease will be less noticeable. My trio is like that too when empty.
> Beautiful colour, congrats on the purchase!



I was actually referring to the fifth pic...it has some wrinkles or something. Is this normal wear? It said it was from 2012 so not too old. I also got it for $545...not sure if that's a good price for it's condition. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Christine¤

Does anyone know if its possible to get a hold of the lavender/light blue anywhere? I am in love with that color!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Christine¤;26998980 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if its possible to get a hold of the lavender/light blue anywhere? I am in love with that color!



I have that color! It's gorgeous.


----------



## cherie_cc

luvmy3girls said:


> Does the red get color transfer/dirty easily? Thanks





Depends if you really baby the bag..
I applied the water proof and stain protection on the bag after I bought it.. And its still in good condition after one year. 
I m more concern about the scratch since the bag is made of lamb skin.. I don't have long nail but still have few scratches on it  (although not obvious)


----------



## cherie_cc

yinnie said:


> Are u referring to the crease on the front of the bag? I think once u put things in the bag, it will puff up and the crease will be less noticeable. My trio is like that too when empty.
> Beautiful colour, congrats on the purchase!



Mine is like that too.. especially the middle one and the back one.. cant help it since its made of lamb skin


----------



## xoxoceline

Christine¤;26998980 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if its possible to get a hold of the lavender/light blue anywhere? I am in love with that color!


Barenys in Beverly Hills


----------



## Christine¤

caroulemapoulen said:


> I have that color! It's gorgeous.


I know, you are so lucky! I actually follow your blog  Im considering the pink/peach-ish one because they have it on sale where I live and they don't have the blue


----------



## k5ml3k

cherie_cc said:


> Mine is like that too.. especially the middle one and the back one.. cant help it since its made of lamb skin



Oh ok, good to know! I'll try to post pics of it when it comes in. Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Relaxing with my large trio in saffron


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Christine¤;27002827 said:
			
		

> I know, you are so lucky! I actually follow your blog  Im considering the pink/peach-ish one because they have it on sale where I live and they don't have the blue



Oh!  Thanks so much for following!

Sale is good, always, but just be certain that you like the color as well not just the pricetag.


----------



## melodybecks

What do you think a trio in brick? Have anyone seen them in store?


----------



## demicouture

Ladies, I need your help!
I have a NAVY and a BEIGE on hold for me and can't decide
Any pros, cons?
Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## hawaiilei

I love my navy trio. The beige is also a beautiful color, but I would be worried about dye transfer from the delicate leather.


----------



## cotonblanc

Brick via Departement Feminin​


----------



## demicouture

hawaiilei said:


> I love my navy trio. The beige is also a beautiful color, but I would be worried about dye transfer from the delicate leather.




Thanks for your input!! I'm leaning towards the navy too.
She also has red!! Ah decisions...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Anyone with an email for department feminin?

Which colors will be out during fall other than brick?


----------



## arguspeace

demicouture said:


> Thanks for your input!! I'm leaning towards the navy too.
> She also has red!! Ah decisions...



What are the colors of some of your other bags?


----------



## demicouture

arguspeace said:


> What are the colors of some of your other bags?




Well I've got lots of black and a navy ps1 tiny. I don't own beige for an every day bag but am also not sure how versatile it is. Love red but I've got a small red chanel and was actually looking for more neutral...
The navy still seems the most logic but....


----------



## demicouture

Back from my shopping trip! 
Ended up with the navy and love it. 
Harrods has lots of colours available including brique (which I personally found a bit of a strange colour).
Bright green
Red
Indigo
Beige
Navy
Orange
Yellow
Denim blue
...
Will try and post pic soon!


----------



## Munchkinxx

Is there two or three sizes for the trio? I noticed a few people mention a mini here however I've googled trio sizing and there's only a small and large.


----------



## cotonblanc

Munchkinxx said:


> Is there two or three sizes for the trio? I noticed a few people mention a mini here however I've googled trio sizing and there's only a small and large.



The only sizes in store now are the small and the large. There used to be the oversized but it was discontinued.


----------



## Munchkinxx

cotonblanc said:


> The only sizes in store now are the small and the large. There used to be the oversized but it was discontinued.



Perfect. On a smaller frame of 5.1" best to go small?

Also, I'm more of a neutral clothing person. Lots of black, greys, whites etc. Don't wear much colour, I'm tossing between black, red and navy. I feel black is the way to go but I feel a coloured bag will brighten my outfits. I don't want to get sick of coloured either. Looking for an everyday bag that goes with everything.


----------



## cotonblanc

Munchkinxx said:


> Perfect. On a smaller frame of 5.1" best to go small?
> 
> Also, I'm more of a neutral clothing person. Lots of black, greys, whites etc. Don't wear much colour, I'm tossing between black, red and navy. I feel black is the way to go but I feel a coloured bag will brighten my outfits. I don't want to get sick of coloured either. Looking for an everyday bag that goes with everything.



Well depends on how much you carry daily. But on a smaller frame, the regular small size might look better. But best to give it a try.

Céline does a lot of nice dark neutrals other than black or navy. But black is indeed classic. Have a good time deciding!


----------



## Munchkinxx

cotonblanc said:


> Well depends on how much you carry daily. But on a smaller frame, the regular small size might look better. But best to give it a try.
> 
> Céline does a lot of nice dark neutrals other than black or navy. But black is indeed classic. Have a good time deciding!



I haven't really looked into where I can try on in Sydney. Can't wait to decide on the colour. I'm finding it quite tough already. Is the regular size the small?

Has anyone taken the step into getting a coloured bag and wished they'd stuck with black?


----------



## cotonblanc

Munchkinxx said:


> I haven't really looked into where I can try on in Sydney. Is the regular size the small?
> 
> Has anyone taken the step into getting a coloured bag and wished they'd stuck with black?



Yes, that would be the small. There is also a Céline Sydney thread if you're interested.


----------



## Munchkinxx

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, that would be the small. There is also a Céline Sydney thread if you're interested.




Thanks will check it out.


----------



## Layla_f

Munchkinxx said:


> Perfect. On a smaller frame of 5.1" best to go small?
> 
> Also, I'm more of a neutral clothing person. Lots of black, greys, whites etc. Don't wear much colour, I'm tossing between black, red and navy. I feel black is the way to go but I feel a coloured bag will brighten my outfits. I don't want to get sick of coloured either. Looking for an everyday bag that goes with everything.


i'm 5'2 and have the large trio
its fine! its not too big at all  love it
theres no way i'll get the regular size as i carry my ipad mini everywhere, and my huge YSL long wallet, huge galaxy note3, cosmetics bag etc all fit in the large trio perfectly


----------



## baybee806

Where are you ladies getting your trios these days?
I'm from canada, any online retailers?
I read in the earlier posts that people were getting it from aloha rag?
Do they still have them?

Thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

baybee806 said:


> Where are you ladies getting your trios these days?
> I'm from canada, any online retailers?
> I read in the earlier posts that people were getting it from aloha rag?
> Do they still have them?
> 
> Thanks!



Aloha Rag stopped carrying Céline for at least 2 years now.


----------



## hawaiilei

Departement Feminin still has some colors in stock.


----------



## baybee806

hawaiilei said:


> Departement Feminin still has some colors in stock.




Thank you!
I didn't see any on the website.
I'm guessing I'd have to email them?


----------



## hawaiilei

Yes. You have to email them and create an account to see their Celine bags. They are super nice to deal with though.


----------



## baybee806

hawaiilei said:


> Yes. You have to email them and create an account to see their Celine bags. They are super nice to deal with though.



Thank you for your help! 
I'm excited to get started!


----------



## sunnyflies

I just got my 5'10" daughter a pink Celine Trio in the small size and she loves it. 

I was lucky to get it at the Celine Outlet store in Woodbury Comnmons, NY, for 30% off. They had other colors, including a brown/burgundy which would have been my choice. DH wanted a pop of color so choose pink. It was the same one she had tried on last year at Bergdorfs. The Trios sell out fast at the outlet. It's best to call first to see if any are there. Ask for Jessica. She's great.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oldie but goodie: regular trio in sky



have you had any colour/denim transfer with this?


----------



## cotonblanc

The oversized trio is back for Winter 2014. It has the same recognisable 3 compartment shape. There is a new subtle trompe-l'il which is the main zip is actually hiding 2 separate compartments. 

This newer versions comes with a WIDER strap and in a larger size making it much more roomier. Only available in felt or spotted shearling.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

vanillaskiesxx said:


> have you had any colour/denim transfer with this?



Not at all!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

cotonblanc said:


> The oversized trio is back for Winter 2014. It has the same recognisable 3 compartment shape. There is a new subtle trompe-l'il which is the main zip is actually hiding 2 separate compartments.
> 
> This newer versions comes with a WIDER strap and in a larger size making it much more roomier. Only available in felt or spotted shearling.


Sounds interesting. Must check it out. Thanks


----------



## Minteva

My third  Trio... large n violet blue


----------



## Minteva

Pic


----------



## demicouture

Minteva said:


> Pic




Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Munchkinxx

cotonblanc said:


> Céline does a lot of nice dark neutrals other than black or navy. But black is indeed classic. Have a good time deciding!



If I was to go for a darker colour, does that mean I need to track one down in previous seasons or wait until new colours come out?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Minteva said:


> Pic


That's beautiful. What colour are the other two?


----------



## Minteva

Red and lipstick


----------



## Minteva

my trio of Trio


----------



## Minteva

Bah, i cant attach a pic.


----------



## Minteva




----------



## januaryred

Does anybody have a picture of the small blue trio? Im unsure about what the shade of blue it is. Thanks


----------



## januaryred

Minteva said:


> Pic



Wow i love the colour! do you know what its called


----------



## Zookzik

My first Trio.


----------



## baybee806

Zookzik said:


> My first Trio.
> 
> View attachment 2689014




Wow! Gorgeous!

I was going to get one on department femini.

For those who live in vancouver, saw lots today at Bacci's in Vancouver! 

Tons of colors in both sizes! I saw black, cobalt blue, fuchsia..etc can't quite remember them all.  
Didn't have a red tho!


----------



## yyyang

Hi all,

I am currently looking for a small bag, not sure whether to buy baby sac de jour or celine trio.
It'll be for my daily use, so I would put cellphone, small wallet, lipstick and sunglasses. Any opinions would be appreciated! 
PS: I am 5'6 ft


----------



## Zoe C

Hello everyone!

Maybe you had already answer this (if so, sorry) but does anyone know if the small model is out this year too or just the large one? If so, which colors are available (and where can I find it)??

I saw some of them in The Corner in Berlin while on vacation last week, but I don't know if they were last season's or new.

Thanks


----------



## hawaiilei

I've seen both the small and the large for summer 2014.  Not sure about Fall, because I haven't seen any of the new colors yet. What color are you looking for?


----------



## Zoe C

hawaiilei said:


> I've seen both the small and the large for summer 2014.  Not sure about Fall, because I haven't seen any of the new colors yet. What color are you looking for?




Tnx! I'm up for the black, dark blue or burgundy...

I hope they have them this season too. Since the leather is delicate I would not go for a pre-loved but rather get it new.


----------



## Layla_f

Zoe C said:


> Tnx! I'm up for the black, dark blue or burgundy...
> 
> I hope they have them this season too. Since the leather is delicate I would not go for a pre-loved but rather get it new.



by dark blue do you mean navy? it is almost black
this season has pink, dont think there are any burgundy

i got mine from the corner berlin. There are really good 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Zoe C

Layla_f said:


> by dark blue do you mean navy? it is almost black
> this season has pink, dont think there are any burgundy
> 
> i got mine from the corner berlin. There are really good
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thanks! I already contacted them and they have it! Black and pink for both small (650) and large (750). In small they have more colors. They send within EU for 25 and also detax!! So, GREAT!!

Thanks again


----------



## hsiaomee

[QUOT E=Zoe C;27241513]Tnx! I'm up for the black, dark blue or burgundy...

I hope they have them this season too. Since the leather is delicate I would not go for a pre-loved but rather get it new.[/QUOTE]

Burgundy is a classic colour for A/W season. You'd be able to get it. For seasonal A/W colour, I remember seeing electric blue ( yes it's back ), metalic blue, fushica, burnt orange.


----------



## hawaiilei

They had black, brick and navy at Departement Feminin for the large trio. Not sure what is still in stock but they have wonderful customer service. I bought my large navy trio from them and love it.


----------



## beckbk811

Loving the burgundy and electric blue trio in the large size. Any thoughts on how to decide?! I have a small trio in light blue, and lots of other darks/neutrals in my collection! Thanks!


----------



## Zoe C

hawaiilei said:


> They had black, brick and navy at Departement Feminin for the large trio. Not sure what is still in stock but they have wonderful customer service. I bought my large navy trio from them and love it.




Thank you, I've got in touch with them but they don't have any now.

You're right, excellent CS.

I've been reading about issues about the strap of the trio breaking/loosing... It is making me give it sencond thoughts...  What about you girls? Are you satisfied with the quality of your trios?


----------



## Sculli

Zoe C said:


> Thank you, I've got in touch with them but they don't have any now.
> 
> You're right, excellent CS.
> 
> I've been reading about issues about the strap of the trio breaking/loosing... It is making me give it sencond thoughts...  What about you girls? Are you satisfied with the quality of your trios?




I've used mine for 6 months and the strap is still ok. My bag is quite heavy with the things i've put in there, So i'm happy that it still holds up well. Only thing is that the color is fading away on the corners (the corners that are facing out), that happened quite quickly like after 2 month wearing it occasionaly. Mine is in grass color, that might have to do with it. But even So i'm still content with the trio. 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## Zoe C

Sculli said:


> I've used mine for 6 months and the strap is still ok. My bag is quite heavy with the things i've put in there, So i'm happy that it still holds up well. Only thing is that the color is fading away on the corners (the corners that are facing out), that happened quite quickly like after 2 month wearing it occasionaly. Mine is in grass color, that might have to do with it. But even So i'm still content with the trio.
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25




Thanks for the feedback!! I think I will get it anyway no matter what! I really like this bag


----------



## Jadpe

The strap of my trio is about to snap  I've bought the bag at the end of april so I'm going to the store this week to see what they'll do about this. The stitching of the zipper pulls is also loose on two of them. This happened after two weeks but I didn't mind, but now I do. I really love the trio so I hope they'll exchange it for a new one but I think they'll send it for repair to Céline...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Zookzik said:


> My first Trio.
> 
> View attachment 2689014


Very beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jamies

Hi ladies 

I just bought a full-size Celine bi-color wallet, and was considering getting a Trio bag. I like the smaller one better, but I want to make sure that my new wallet will fit in it comfortably.
Does anyone have both? I would love your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Jadpe

Today I went back to my local store and they'll send my trio for repair. It will take around two months and I'm really curious what Céline is going to do about my almost broken strap. I hope that they'll replace it with a new one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Zoe C

Hello! I finally found my trio, and nothing less than in my local store!! I went there today with my DH and saw both the large and the regular one. Finally decided for the large in black! Great price too  

In the end DH ended paying for it... As a late bday gift (wtf? My bday is in Jan!).

I am really really happy  and wanted to share it with you girls!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Zoe C said:


> Hello! I finally found my trio, and nothing less than in my local store!! I went there today with my DH and saw both the large and the regular one. Finally decided for the large in black! Great price too
> 
> In the end DH ended paying for it... As a late bday gift (wtf? My bday is in Jan!).
> 
> I am really really happy  and wanted to share it with you girls!
> 
> View attachment 2739159


It's best when someone your love get you the bag you know. I'm so jealous LOL. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## Zookzik

Zoe C said:


> Hello! I finally found my trio, and nothing less than in my local store!! I went there today with my DH and saw both the large and the regular one. Finally decided for the large in black! Great price too
> 
> In the end DH ended paying for it... As a late bday gift (wtf? My bday is in Jan!).
> 
> I am really really happy  and wanted to share it with you girls!
> 
> View attachment 2739159




Very pretty! Congrats


----------



## Zoe C

Thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

New arrivals for Winter 2014​


----------



## yinnie

cotonblanc said:


> New arrivals for Winter 2014​



Thabks for sharing! 
The Flintstones trio is making me itchy lol


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, a recent post in this thread says that the retail prices for the Trio in the US are $1050 for the small and $1200 for the large.  Is that right?  Just curious because there are a number of Trios listed for more than that on eBay.  Are they hard to find in certain colors or something?  I have seen them in stores (just don't remember the prices), so it doesn't seem like a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag situation or anything.

Thanks for any intel!


----------



## Zoe C

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, a recent post in this thread says that the retail prices for the Trio in the US are $1050 for the small and $1200 for the large.  Is that right?  Just curious because there are a number of Trios listed for more than that on eBay.  Are they hard to find in certain colors or something?  I have seen them in stores (just don't remember the prices), so it doesn't seem like a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag situation or anything.
> 
> Thanks for any intel!





I bought mine 1 week ago, and large one was 750 and the small one 650. Mine is fall collection but the girls at the store told me that next week winter collection arrives and the prices were the same. I'm talking about the leather one in a single color block.

For me it had to be brand new since the leather is really delicate and all I saw in preloved seemed not as sharp as I wanted, and the price difference was minimal. Totally not worthing the preloved risk.

I also got tax free, and so would you if you live outside EU. 

I know that The Corner in Berlin, Departement Femenin in Toulouse and Santa Eulalia in Barcelona have some of them and they send oversees. If you are interested you should contact them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cotonblanc

@janicehuang​


----------



## yinnie

cotonblanc said:


> @janicehuang​



Damn I am loving every single one of them!


----------



## Layla_f

cotonblanc said:


> @janicehuang​


omg ... i think my heart just stopped a little!!!


----------



## jamies

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, a recent post in this thread says that the retail prices for the Trio in the US are $1050 for the small and $1200 for the large.  Is that right?  Just curious because there are a number of Trios listed for more than that on eBay.  Are they hard to find in certain colors or something?  I have seen them in stores (just don't remember the prices), so it doesn't seem like a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag situation or anything.
> 
> Thanks for any intel!


Hi!

I just bought my large Trio in black from Barney's, and the prices are indeed $1050 for the regular size and $1200 for the large 

If you are interested, Kathleen Inocentes is the SA who helped me order it, and she's lovely!
Her email is kinocentes@barneys.com. Tell her Jamie referred you!


----------



## JE2824

My new Celine trios. Great hands free bag! Love the colors too!


----------



## ninjanna

JE2824 said:


> My new Celine trios. Great hands free bag! Love the colors too!
> 
> View attachment 2753080
> View attachment 2753082
> View attachment 2753084




Oh my goodness that green.... I'm starting to have some regrets now!


----------



## workerannt

Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Zoe C

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.




Congrats! Beautiful choice!


----------



## Sophia

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.


so cute xx


----------



## HiromiT

JE2824 said:


> My new Celine trios. Great hands free bag! Love the colors too!
> 
> View attachment 2753080
> View attachment 2753082
> View attachment 2753084



Gorgeous colours and your BV card case ain't too shabby!


----------



## HiromiT

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.


Love it, such a unique texture! Where did you get it?


----------



## workerannt

Zoe C said:


> Congrats! Beautiful choice!


Thanks Zoe


----------



## workerannt

Sophia said:


> so cute xx


Thanks Sophia


----------



## workerannt

HiromiT said:


> Love it, such a unique texture! Where did you get it?


Hi - i got it from Nordstrom


----------



## humourhu

baybee806 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!
> 
> I was going to get one on department femini.
> 
> For those who live in vancouver, saw lots today at Bacci's in Vancouver!
> 
> Tons of colors in both sizes! I saw black, cobalt blue, fuchsia..etc can't quite remember them all.
> Didn't have a red tho!



Hey do you know when department of femini would have trio available? I'm thinking of buying one too but not sure which color to buy...


----------



## Zoe C

humourhu said:


> Hey do you know when department of femini would have trio available? I'm thinking of buying one too but not sure which color to buy...




You should send them an email. Then they'll make you an account to their private area where you can see what's up to preorder. If you tell them you want this specific bag, they will send you an email when they're about to get one. You can se the color and the model through this private area and buy it if you like it.

I've had very good experience with their CS. Good luck!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.


Yes I've never seen this type of leather either. It's so beautiful and unique. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## shootme

JE2824 said:


> My new Celine trios. Great hands free bag! Love the colors too!
> 
> View attachment 2753080
> View attachment 2753082
> View attachment 2753084


 
oh my! congrats! your trios look so pretty! what size are they? i am interested in the purple one. what is the colour called?


----------



## Lzamare

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.



Love it!


----------



## JE2824

ninjanna said:


> Oh my goodness that green.... I'm starting to have some regrets now!



Thank you, ninjanna!! I had a hard time deciding bc all the colors look fabulous. I want a black one now too. They are so great!!


----------



## JE2824

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.



Omg!! Love this!!!! I have been wanting black too and the texture gives it a little edge and different look. I'm going to call nordies.


----------



## JE2824

HiromiT said:


> Gorgeous colours and your BV card case ain't too shabby!



Thank you, hiromiT! The BV case has been probably one of these best purchases I have ever made. Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## JE2824

Thank you! I got the large size for 1200. The smaller is 1050. The purple is actually indigo blue. My lightning is poor in my house. It's actually a true indigo blue in natural light. Very pretty! I love the pop of colors they give!


----------



## nightshade

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.



so gorgeous, congrats on your first trio  the tumbled lambskin is amazing, i've seen this IRL and was so very tempted to get it!


----------



## emjetz

JE2824 said:


> My new Celine trios. Great hands free bag! Love the colors too!
> 
> View attachment 2753080
> View attachment 2753082
> View attachment 2753084



Omg....u made me want the trio so much!! Look great on you!!!!


----------



## ypph

Hey guys, I've posted my question in the main thread but I figured I should ask my question here too since this thread is dedicated to trio bags.

Can anyone who recently bought a trio bag tell me whether you get a very small rectangular leather embossed with a code inside one of the pouches? 

I just got mine from Printemps and it doesn't have one but my old trio from 2012 has one. Was wondering if Celine has removed the tag or is it placed somewhere else in the bag or no longer there at all ?

I've tried looking on google but I can't find any info on a leather tag code in trio bags.


----------



## Zoe C

Hello, i bought mine last month, it is fall collection. It did not have this leather piece you describe.


----------



## ypph

Zoe C said:


> Hello, i bought mine last month, it is fall collection. It did not have this leather piece you describe.




Yup thanks for clarifying. I found out that the code is embossed at a different location in the bag.


----------



## naling

workerannt said:


> Hi everyone. Picked up my first trio last night. it's in a black textured leather that I haven't seen before. I always love seeing everyone's reveals so thanks for letting me share.




Love this so much! I'm totally itching to call and see if I can get lucky like you!


----------



## humourhu

Zoe C said:


> You should send them an email. Then they'll make you an account to their private area where you can see what's up to preorder. If you tell them you want this specific bag, they will send you an email when they're about to get one. You can se the color and the model through this private area and buy it if you like it.
> 
> I've had very good experience with their CS. Good luck!!



Just see this reply, thanks so much Zoe! Actually I was on the list a while ago and I did received an email today for their winter pre-sale! Very excited! Unfortunately they only have Indigo, Fluo Yellow and Black Trios this time, but I'll keep searching


----------



## humourhu

Really want to get a small trio soon, but still deciding the color. At first I wanted royal blue, but after tried it on at Barney's, doesn't really like it. They don't have red yet, so I'm not sure if I should get a red or other bright color. Any suggestions??


----------



## Zoe C

humourhu said:


> Just see this reply, thanks so much Zoe! Actually I was on the list a while ago and I did received an email today for their winter pre-sale! Very excited! Unfortunately they only have Indigo, Fluo Yellow and Black Trios this time, but I'll keep searching




You could try on Santa Eulalia (Barcelona) or The Corner (Berlin). They were also really helpful too. You just send them an email and tell them what you want; they will send you a heads up when they get it.

Good luck!!


----------



## JE2824

Carrying my indigo blue celine trio with my new blue bb suede manolos &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## beeninbanisland

With my lavender small trio


----------



## humourhu

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2772226
> 
> 
> Carrying my indigo blue celine trio with my new blue bb suede manolos &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;




love this!!!!


----------



## humourhu

Zoe C said:


> You could try on Santa Eulalia (Barcelona) or The Corner (Berlin). They were also really helpful too. You just send them an email and tell them what you want; they will send you a heads up when they get it.
> 
> Good luck!!




Thanks again!


----------



## humourhu

chauham said:


> View attachment 2772255
> View attachment 2772262
> 
> 
> With my lavender small trio




This new color looks gorgeous!


----------



## workerannt

chauham said:


> View attachment 2772255
> View attachment 2772262
> 
> 
> With my lavender small trio




Nice! I like how it matches your shoes


----------



## beeninbanisland

workerannt said:


> Nice! I like how it matches your shoes







humourhu said:


> This new color looks gorgeous!




Thankyou for the compliment! The shoes is from Zara with very good price


----------



## JE2824

humourhu said:


> love this!!!!



Thank you, humourhu!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chauham said:


> View attachment 2772255
> View attachment 2772262
> 
> 
> With my lavender small trio


So beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## blue_acid

Would anyone know what the colors that are available for the winter collection?


----------



## jennytalula

jamies said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just bought a full-size Celine bi-color wallet, and was considering getting a Trio bag. I like the smaller one better, but I want to make sure that my new wallet will fit in it comfortably.
> Does anyone have both? I would love your advice.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry for hijacking your question  but how much was your wallet? 
If it's the standard long wallet, I think it will be a tough one with the small trio.


----------



## NYCgirl

Does anyone know if the trio ever has come in a violet-like purple color? Thanks!


----------



## minaminam

hi everyone, can I ask, does anyone know the price for a trio, both small and large in Japan? I am heading to Tokyo next month and comparing the price between Japan and Hong Kong,

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## minaminam

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2772226
> 
> 
> Carrying my indigo blue celine trio with my new blue bb suede manolos &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



wow, I love the color, congratulations!!!! btw, is that a large size? thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

louise54brussels​


----------



## Yoshi1296

cotonblanc said:


> louise54brussels​



ohh the gingham trio looks so cool!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> louise54brussels​


Fuchsia is so gorgeous.


----------



## JennRN

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2772226
> 
> 
> Carrying my indigo blue celine trio with my new blue bb suede manolos &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


Beautiful! My favourite colour is blue! Is your trio the large size?


----------



## belleendings

I was at Barneys here in NYC and saw quite a big selection of trios like the green, blue lilac but I saw no black.


----------



## JE2824

JennRN said:


> Beautiful! My favourite colour is blue! Is your trio the large size?




Thank you! Yes, mine is large. I love both sizes, but I tend to carry a little more and found this didn't bulge as much.


----------



## JE2824

minaminam said:


> wow, I love the color, congratulations!!!! btw, is that a large size? thanks




Thank you! Yes, it's the large. I love my trios! Such great convenient cute bags.


----------



## JE2824

cotonblanc said:


> louise54brussels​




Heaven! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## meithemeow

One of my most reached for bags &#128521; - my black Trio -


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780722
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780723
> 
> 
> One of my most reached for bags &#128521; - my black Trio -


So beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## meithemeow

I guess you all know by now that I love my Trios! &#128147;&#128147; 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781574
> 
> 
> I guess you all know by now that I love my Trios! &#128147;&#128147;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee


Your Fuchsia Trio outshines those Tulips in the back. Thank you for sharing


----------



## meithemeow

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your Fuchsia Trio outshines those Tulips in the back. Thank you for sharing




Aww, you're too kind - but I do love my trio heaps! &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## JE2824

My new Bordeaux trio and Valentino flats. These little bags have been the best!


----------



## alyssalenore

I love my red trio but I think I want another trio but in black! Is that crazy??


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

I've been eying a orange trio this really makes me want it more. Gorg, pics ladies


----------



## hawaiilei

alyssalenore said:


> I love my red trio but I think I want another trio but in black! Is that crazy??



I have a navy blue one and I am dying to get a red one. It's such a beautiful color. I think its okay to have both.


----------



## alyssalenore

hawaiilei said:


> I have a navy blue one and I am dying to get a red one. It's such a beautiful color. I think its okay to have both.



I just picked up the Black one today! I now have a duo of Trios! So happy


----------



## ekat

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2788679
> 
> 
> My new Bordeaux trio and Valentino flats. These little bags have been the best!


Loving all these colors, the Burgundy and the Black are making me consider getting another one ^.^ I recently bought the copper one, I should post a reveal pick soon.


----------



## alyssalenore

Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!


----------



## Happy Luppy

alyssalenore said:


> Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!



Nice purchase, she's a beauty


----------



## JE2824

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780722
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780723
> 
> 
> One of my most reached for bags &#128521; - my black Trio -



Love!! So beautiful! I have 3 trios now, and you girls keep tempting me towards blacks. Such amazing bags!


----------



## JE2824

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781574
> 
> 
> I guess you all know by now that I love my Trios! &#128147;&#128147;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Love this too! Your pics are beautiful! You can never have too many trios!!


----------



## JE2824

alyssalenore said:


> I love my red trio but I think I want another trio but in black! Is that crazy??



I am so in love with the RED!!! You look beautiful! I now own 3 trios (grass green, indigo blue, and bordeaux) and I love them so much! I also want black so we can be "crazy" together!


----------



## JE2824

alyssalenore said:


> Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!



Oh ha! I just commented on your other Red post. LOVE!!! I think I am going to get black as well. It is stunning! They are such great, easy, yet chic bags!! Congrats!


----------



## JE2824

ekat said:


> Loving all these colors, the Burgundy and the Black are making me consider getting another one ^.^ I recently bought the copper one, I should post a reveal pick soon.



Thank you, ekat! Please post the copper!! I love that they are such fun colors. I want black too now! That would make number 4!!


----------



## bag^lover

I love looking at all your trios and they are tempting me to get one. The only decision now is the color. Black, burgundy or indigo blue?


----------



## sheanabelle

ekat said:


> Loving all these colors, the Burgundy and the Black are making me consider getting another one ^.^ I recently bought the copper one, I should post a reveal pick soon.



Yes I'd love to see Copper!


----------



## sheanabelle

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2788679
> 
> 
> My new Bordeaux trio and Valentino flats. These little bags have been the best!



OOoooh, I think this is the color I've been waiting for in a Trio.


----------



## JE2824

sheanabelle said:


> OOoooh, I think this is the color I've been waiting for in a Trio.



It is a good one! I think you should go for it! It goes with so much too! Such great bags!


----------



## JE2824

bag^lover said:


> I love looking at all your trios and they are tempting me to get one. The only decision now is the color. Black, burgundy or indigo blue?



You can't go wrong!! They are all so good!! Keep us posted


----------



## Lzamare

bag^lover said:


> I love looking at all your trios and they are tempting me to get one. The only decision now is the color. Black, burgundy or indigo blue?



Ditto!


----------



## hollyyih

alyssalenore said:


> Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!



I don't like black bags, but I LOVE THE TRIO in black (and red)!


----------



## blackisblack

If anyone interested, it just pop up one black large trio available on Departement feminine for spring prepayments


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alyssalenore said:


> Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!


Very nice


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I am drooling over all the trios! I have decided to take the plunge, but I have a question. Is the large trio leather or fabric lined? I don't have a boutique near me, so I want to spare me the trip in case I don't like the interior of the bag. Does anyone have a picture? Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jadpe

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! I am drooling over all the trios! I have decided to take the plunge, but I have a question. Is the large trio leather or fabric lined? I don't have a boutique near me, so I want to spare me the trip in case I don't like the interior of the bag. Does anyone have a picture? Thank you all so much!


It's lined with wool. It's a durable and stain resistant lining. I once had a papercut on my finger without knowing it and there was a lot of blood inside my trio. But fortunately it was so easy to clean!


----------



## l.ch.

Jadpe said:


> It's lined with wool. It's a durable and stain resistant lining. I once had a papercut on my finger without knowing it and there was a lot of blood inside my trio. But fortunately it was so easy to clean!



Thank you Jadpe for the quick reply! So you mean the inside fabric matches the colour of the bag?


----------



## Jadpe

l.ch. said:


> Thank you Jadpe for the quick reply! So you mean the inside fabric matches the colour of the bag?


 No it's always a grey wool lining. Never seen a different lining except for the python trio's that are lined in leather.


----------



## Zoe C

I hope these pics help


----------



## l.ch.

Zoe C said:


> I hope these pics help
> View attachment 2797710
> 
> View attachment 2797711


Oh, thank you so much! It looks nice! I think I am soon to be joining the club! The pictures helped a lot!!

So, now, which colour? Does anyone have this new fall colour that is greenish? I think it's called chartreuse?


----------



## bag^lover

anyone has a large red trio here? i'm thinking of getting red but is it too bright and difficult to match?


----------



## bellsbells

Any thoughts on the large Trio in Astrakhan-embossed leather? Saw it today for the first time and seriously tempted! Looks more rugged than traditional Trio leather.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bellsbells said:


> Any thoughts on the large Trio in Astrakhan-embossed leather? Saw it today for the first time and seriously tempted! Looks more rugged than traditional Trio leather.



Do you have a picture?


----------



## snoopy7600

alyssalenore said:


> Trio number 2 for me! I first purchased the Large Trio in Red a few months ago and picked up a Large Trio in Black yesterday at Bergdorfs!


very nice . how much for the price that u buy . thanks


----------



## bellsbells

Here is the Astrakhan embossed Trio. I'm a sucker for special edition pieces like this. The leather is stiffer than the usual Trio leather which I hope will mean it keeps its shape over time.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bellsbells said:


> View attachment 2813583
> 
> Here is the Astrakhan embossed Trio. I'm a sucker for special edition pieces like this. The leather is stiffer than the usual Trio leather which I hope will mean it keeps its shape over time.



Ah yes. I almost bought that one. I actually only left it because my card didn't work and they wouldn't save it for me till Monday. I think it will hold up very well over time!


----------



## bellsbells

caroulemapoulen said:


> Ah yes. I almost bought that one. I actually only left it because my card didn't work and they wouldn't save it for me till Monday. I think it will hold up very well over time!



Oh that's too bad! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bellsbells said:


> Oh that's too bad! I hate it when that happens.



YES! Me too. I only went into the city that Saturday to pick up that bag, and then I didn't get it. Bah.


----------



## vodkamartini

I passed by the store last week to look for a red or black large trio. They didn't have it i tried this small royal blue instead. After days of contemplating i have decided to get the large royal blue! Will purchase tomorrow! So excited! [&#128536;&#128536;ATTACH]2816356[/ATTACH]


----------



## minaminam

bellsbells said:


> View attachment 2813583
> 
> Here is the Astrakhan embossed Trio. I'm a sucker for special edition pieces like this. The leather is stiffer than the usual Trio leather which I hope will mean it keeps its shape over time.


this is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haven't seen this trio before, so special


----------



## minaminam

joining the club, recently bought my trio in Japan cus it's slightly cheaper than HK, large trio for me, n small trio for mum


----------



## snoopy7600

minaminam said:


> joining the club, recently bought my trio in Japan cus it's slightly cheaper than HK, large trio for me, n small trio for mum



how muchc large trio in japan . thanks ^__^ coz i have plan to go to japan . japan is cheaper than aus ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

minaminam said:


> joining the club, recently bought my trio in Japan cus it's slightly cheaper than HK, large trio for me, n small trio for mum


Love your Trios!!! Congrats


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Bought my large trio in HK. Love love love it!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

bellsbells said:


> View attachment 2813583
> 
> Here is the Astrakhan embossed Trio. I'm a sucker for special edition pieces like this. The leather is stiffer than the usual Trio leather which I hope will mean it keeps its shape over time.




Oh my, your bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vodkamartini

Ditchwitch27 said:


> View attachment 2818211
> 
> 
> Bought my large trio in HK. Love love love it!




Beauty! How much is the small and large trio in HK?


----------



## Ditchwitch27

vodkamartini said:


> Beauty! How much is the small and large trio in HK?




The large retails at HKD9600 but since I paid using Union Pay on my Chinese card, total damage was only around CNY7600 &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## StarBrite310

I think I have decided to get the large Trio  I saw another girl wearing one today (seems I have seen quite a few over the last month) and it looked so amazing, she had it in burgundy! Now I need to decide on a color... is the burgundy readily available or is that a seasonal shade? I guess I could always be safe and get black, but pretty much every bag I own is black lol. Burgundy always seems to match everything. Help!!!


----------



## minaminam

snoopy7600 said:


> how muchc large trio in japan . thanks ^__^ coz i have plan to go to japan . japan is cheaper than aus ?



it was 129,000 yen and u get tax back which is around 8xxx yen, it's slightly cheaper than HK as a result of the exchange drop but I am not sure the price in Aus, I hope that helps


----------



## xokirstenxo

minaminam said:


> joining the club, recently bought my trio in Japan cus it's slightly cheaper than HK, large trio for me, n small trio for mum



gorgeous trios!!! may i know what color is your large trio?


----------



## StarBrite310

I am dying for the large Trio in black and was offered it as a Christmas gift this year, but every store seems to be completely sold out! Is the black usually that hard to find, or is it just that time of year?


----------



## bellsbells

^ It's hit or miss with these in stores. You might want to try online consignment shops or eBay, especially if you don't mind a pre-owned one.


----------



## minaminam

xokirstenxo said:


> gorgeous trios!!! may i know what color is your large trio?



sorry I am not sure.........

here is a pic I think very close to the color in reality


----------



## minaminam

StarBrite310 said:


> I am dying for the large Trio in black and was offered it as a Christmas gift this year, but every store seems to be completely sold out! Is the black usually that hard to find, or is it just that time of year?



I saw it when I went to Japan, they have stock and on display.


----------



## cotonblanc

araaaaaco​


----------



## slp1984

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2572080
> 
> 
> I am amazed by how much fit inside the trio! So glad I got the large which fits my ipad Mini.


That is the prefect size!


----------



## Jadpe

After almost 4 (!) months of waiting for my black trio to be repaired, I can pick her up next week. I'm very curious to see what they did. Meanwhile my blue trio is holding up great after 4 months of use. My black one was battered after just 4 months...

How is everyone's trio holding up? Any problems with snapping straps?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jadpe said:


> After almost 4 (!) months of waiting for my black trio to be repaired, I can pick her up next week. I'm very curious to see what they did. Meanwhile my blue trio is holding up great after 4 months of use. My black one was battered after just 4 months...
> 
> How is everyone's trio holding up? Any problems with snapping straps?



I'm planning to purchase my first large trio and shocked to hear that the straps sbapped just after four months. I know there had been issues with the strap and I am just midway through reading the entire thread but again, I am really surprised. I hope you did not have to pay for the repair.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> araaaaaco​


From what year may I ask? I've never seen it before. Very beautiful


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> From what year may I ask? I've never seen it before. Very beautiful




Spring 2015 natural goat hair.


----------



## xoxoceline

cotonblanc said:


> araaaaaco​


How much was it! I love it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xoxoceline said:


> How much was it! I love it!


Thank you Coton!


----------



## Catash

My Small Trio with Mini Belt!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Catash said:


> My Small Trio with Mini Belt!



Love how vibrant the blue is! Adore that mini belt too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## tv_addict5527

cotonblanc said:


> araaaaaco​


Stunning bag and thanks for sharing. Love that you carry some little treats inside for hunger pangs


----------



## tv_addict5527

Catash said:


> My Small Trio with Mini Belt!


Love the colours you have chosen - I'm sure you will find these bags to be so practical and useful!


----------



## Catash

tv_addict5527 said:


> Love the colours you have chosen - I'm sure you will find these bags to be so practical and useful!



Thanks!  Haven't started using them yet. We are busy moving to our new house so I use mostly a cheaper bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Catash said:


> My Small Trio with Mini Belt!


So stunning.


----------



## swally

i just got the celine trio, regular size, burgundy.  i inspected the bag when i purchased it and noticed a very small area of the strap where it meets the bag that the color had flaked off, but decided to buy it anyway because it was the last one in the company and i really wanted the color.  i brought it home and noticed some more areas on the strap where the color is "flaking" on the strap by the stitching.  Is this normal?  It's the underside of the strap, which feels different from the top part of the strap.  i just want to make sure i'm not making a big deal, but if it's really defective, i'd return it.


----------



## hiitshilary

My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!


----------



## jessdressed

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!
> 
> View attachment 2853070
> View attachment 2853071




Lovely color! Congrats


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice ]



Very nice color and super versatile style that goes with everything. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!
> 
> View attachment 2853070
> View attachment 2853071


Love love this color. I've never seen before xoxo


----------



## JennRN

My SA has a large black trio incase anyone is interested?


----------



## mishimishix

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!
> 
> View attachment 2853070
> View attachment 2853071




That color is so adorable. I think you made the right choice too  Congrats!


----------



## HiromiT

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!
> 
> View attachment 2853070
> View attachment 2853071



So pretty! I think you made the right choice. I have both and use my Trios more than the WOC.


----------



## fiatlux

Hi ladies, not to be a downer but six months after purchasing my trio the strap has broken. I brought it to the London Céline boutique on mount street; which is where I had purchased it; and got it sent to the factory for restitching. No charge, but it'll take up to three months!!! Really disappointed in Céline's QC. I never overload my trio..: and this sure isn't some £20 bag.


----------



## yeeuns

hiitshilary said:


> My new small trio  picked this up yesterday! Was unsure at first because I was torn between this and a Chanel boy WOC in a similar colour, but I think I made the right choice  excuse my dirty mirror!
> 
> View attachment 2853070
> View attachment 2853071


Gahhh!!! i love the color!! Makes me wanna get one in that color


----------



## StarBrite310

fiatlux said:


> Hi ladies, not to be a downer but six months after purchasing my trio the strap has broken. I brought it to the London Céline boutique on mount street; which is where I had purchased it; and got it sent to the factory for restitching. No charge, but it'll take up to three months!!! Really disappointed in Céline's QC. I never overload my trio..: and this sure isn't some £20 bag.



Wow this seems to be happening to a lot of the ladies on here  I just got my large black Trio last week. I have not used it yet but I'm really nervous now about it. Maybe I shouldn't keep it? Seems the QC on this bag is not good at all. How hard is it for them to make it so that the strap stays intact??? Sheesh! The bag may be "cheap" for Celine, but it's still not inexpensive!


----------



## shoepursemomma

StarBrite310 said:


> I am dying for the large Trio in black and was offered it as a Christmas gift this year, but every store seems to be completely sold out! Is the black usually that hard to find, or is it just that time of year?




I am having the same problem. I tried all the department stores, all out of stock of large black. Let me know if you find it please and I'll do the same &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fiatlux said:


> Hi ladies, not to be a downer but six months after purchasing my trio the strap has broken. I brought it to the London Céline boutique on mount street; which is where I had purchased it; and got it sent to the factory for restitching. No charge, but it'll take up to three months!!! Really disappointed in Céline's QC. I never overload my trio..: and this sure isn't some £20 bag.



So sorry to hear that. I have not started using my large trio yet and was thinking not to overload it too.


----------



## StarBrite310

shoepursemomma said:


> I am having the same problem. I tried all the department stores, all out of stock of large black. Let me know if you find it please and I'll do the same &#128525;



Oh I actually wound up getting the bag a week ago from Barneys! I was on the list for it since November. I think that may be the only way to get the black one as it seems to be a very popular color choice for that style. The store had received 20 of them in and all were gone in less than a day. Barneys definitely gets the most stock in at a time, way more than NM or Saks so I think you should call there and get yourself on the list ASAP! Good luck


----------



## shoepursemomma

StarBrite310 said:


> Oh I actually wound up getting the bag a week ago from Barneys! I was on the list for it since November. I think that may be the only way to get the black one as it seems to be a very popular color choice for that style. The store had received 20 of them in and all were gone in less than a day. Barneys definitely gets the most stock in at a time, way more than NM or Saks so I think you should call there and get yourself on the list ASAP! Good luck




Thank you for the info!! I will call tomorrow. So exciting to know it is out there! Lol


----------



## yeeuns

shoepursemomma said:


> I am having the same problem. I tried all the department stores, all out of stock of large black. Let me know if you find it please and I'll do the same &#128525;


I know Celine boutique in NYC always has a good stock of the black trios.


----------



## swally

StarBrite310 said:


> Wow this seems to be happening to a lot of the ladies on here  I just got my large black Trio last week. I have not used it yet but I'm really nervous now about it. Maybe I shouldn't keep it? Seems the QC on this bag is not good at all. How hard is it for them to make it so that the strap stays intact??? Sheesh! The bag may be "cheap" for Celine, but it's still not inexpensive!



Not to be a downer but i definitely wouldn't.  mine came damaged and under more inspection, i noticed that the leather was actually cracked on the actual bag (not the strap).  i returned it, and the SA even said to me i quote "this issue is SO celine".  She said they've had countless issues with the trio strap, the bag cracking, color coming off.  It's just not worth over 1k.


----------



## StarBrite310

swally said:


> Not to be a downer but i definitely wouldn't.  mine came damaged and under more inspection, i noticed that the leather was actually cracked on the actual bag (not the strap).  i returned it, and the SA even said to me i quote "this issue is SO celine".  She said they've had countless issues with the trio strap, the bag cracking, color coming off.  It's just not worth over 1k.



That is good to know, thanks. I am going to do a more thorough inspection on my bag today to make sure there aren't any issues. What a shame!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swally said:


> Not to be a downer but i definitely wouldn't.  mine came damaged and under more inspection, i noticed that the leather was actually cracked on the actual bag (not the strap).  i returned it, and the SA even said to me i quote "this issue is SO celine".  She said they've had countless issues with the trio strap, the bag cracking, color coming off.  It's just not worth over 1k.



Thanks for sharing. I will be sure to do a through check on mine too.


----------



## Vendredi

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum as well as to Celine bags so I want to pop in and say hi 

So I saw this gorgeous trio when I was travelling to Korea and knew that I have to have it. This is my first Celine bag and I absolutely love it.

Sadly, the leather of the bag is rather vulnerable and I accidentally created a crease when I put it in my suitcase.  So I was wondering if any of you have had this problem before?

Anyways, this bag is amazing! I will sure begin to collect more and more Celine bags!


----------



## shoepursemomma

yeeuns said:


> I know Celine boutique in NYC always has a good stock of the black trios.




Thank you. After reading some of the posts on this thread I'm alittle nervous to purchase. I didn't realize the leather was so vulnerable to scratches and quality issues. I have 3 little boys and I'm always looking for a great crossbody but I can't really baby my bags. Did you have any issues with yours?


----------



## StarBrite310

So I did a complete check on my bag in the sunlight and I didn't find any issues with it  No cracks or color coming off&#8230;.at least not yet lol.


----------



## yeeuns

shoepursemomma said:


> Thank you. After reading some of the posts on this thread I'm alittle nervous to purchase. I didn't realize the leather was so vulnerable to scratches and quality issues. I have 3 little boys and I'm always looking for a great crossbody but I can't really baby my bags. Did you have any issues with yours?


I have a blue one and I didn't feel like I have to baby the bag. It does scratch because it's lambskin but it's not as delicate as you think it is. I've never had issues with the strap snapping either but then again I didn't have it for long.


----------



## AliGL

Does anyone know how much the small Celine Trio is in Switzerland?


----------



## shoepursemomma

yeeuns said:


> I have a blue one and I didn't feel like I have to baby the bag. It does scratch because it's lambskin but it's not as delicate as you think it is. I've never had issues with the strap snapping either but then again I didn't have it for long.




Thanks for info. &#128525;


----------



## babyxc17

minaminam said:


> joining the club, recently bought my trio in Japan cus it's slightly cheaper than HK, large trio for me, n small trio for mum


Your trios are gorgeous! May I ask how much did you purchase the small trio? I'm going to japan soon and thinking about getting one there!


----------



## Joy0620

Here is my new big trio, happy to share!


----------



## alyssalenore

My two trios!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alyssalenore said:


> My two trios!
> 
> View attachment 2881003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881004


Love them both


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Joy0620 said:


> Here is my new big trio, happy to share!



It's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

alyssalenore said:


> My two trios!



So pretty and CHIC!


----------



## Joy0620

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's gorgeous! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## cparroyo777

Hi ladies! I need help. Getting a celine trio bag, but still torn on what color to choose! Black is the color that definitely goes with anything, but since I got a chanel woc in black already, I wanted to get a trio in other color that is equally versatile. Any opinions? TIA =)


----------



## kisskissbagbag

cparroyo777 said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. Getting a celine trio bag, but still torn on what color to choose! Black is the color that definitely goes with anything, but since I got a chanel woc in black already, I wanted to get a trio in other color that is equally versatile. Any opinions? TIA =)




Navy?


----------



## Kajleen

cparroyo777 said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. Getting a celine trio bag, but still torn on what color to choose! Black is the color that definitely goes with anything, but since I got a chanel woc in black already, I wanted to get a trio in other color that is equally versatile. Any opinions? TIA =)



I love burgundy one than, in mi opinion it is pretty neutral and goes with everything... but it also depends on your style.
Or bright blue - it is very pop color!


----------



## cparroyo777

Kajleen said:


> I love burgundy one than, in mi opinion it is pretty neutral and goes with everything... but it also depends on your style.
> Or bright blue - it is very pop color!



hello ladies! Thanks for your replies. So far, these are the available colors in the shop near me.


----------



## cparroyo777

Pic 2


----------



## cparroyo777

IRL the leather is really soft and supple. Will this resist scuffs? I saw one of the previews posts showing the scuffs on the corners and its more noticeable in darker colors e.g. burgundy.


----------



## Kajleen

as i wrote, i will definitely choose the bright blue one from this selection 
i don't like these soft pastel colours on the trio (lila, baby pink... maybe baby blue is nice)


----------



## skyqueen

cparroyo777 said:


> hello ladies! Thanks for your replies. So far, these are the available colors in the shop near me.




Love the cobalt blue!


----------



## cparroyo777

skyqueen said:


> Love the cobalt blue!



It's really beautiful IRL, but I think I will have a hard time pairing it with all the outfits


----------



## Zoe C

cparroyo777 said:


> It's really beautiful IRL, but I think I will have a hard time pairing it with all the outfits




If you're more in the neutral palette, uou can go for Camel or a grey (I love both Pearl Grey for lighter shades or Elephant Grey, a little bit darker). If you want to add a little bit of color, I find burgundy really elegant and easy to match any outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zoe C said:


> If you're more in the neutral palette, uou can go for Camel or a grey (I love both Pearl Grey for lighter shades or Elephant Grey, a little bit darker). If you want to add a little bit of color, I find burgundy really elegant and easy to match any outfit.



Elephant Grey sounds like a lovely color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cparroyo777 said:


> hello ladies! Thanks for your replies. So far, these are the available colors in the shop near me.


Love the pink


----------



## catx

I might have just ordered the light pink Céline Trio.. ooops


----------



## Kalyaah

Hello, I'm new to the Purse Forum!
This is my Céline large trio bought 6 months ago!
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## am2022

lovely trios ladies!!!

anybody here knows the current trio prices here in the US ?
thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## yslvchanel

amacasa said:


> lovely trios ladies!!!
> 
> anybody here knows the current trio prices here in the US ?
> thanks a bunch!!!




I bought mine in Dec 2014, and the price was $1200 for the large Trio.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a large in Emerald. 

Btw does anyone have a picture of the regular in Storm?


----------



## LnA

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a large in Emerald.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a picture of the regular in Storm?




I have been looking for the large Emerald! If this is a recent purchase can you please share where you bought it? Thanks.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LnA said:


> I have been looking for the large Emerald! If this is a recent purchase can you please share where you bought it? Thanks.



A French personal shopper got it for me, Sassykimchi is her name on Instagram.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh, and now I've bought a regular in Storm as well. Wooops.

But I would still love to see picture, if anyone out there has some.


----------



## LnA

caroulemapoulen said:


> A French personal shopper got it for me, Sassykimchi is her name on Instagram.




Thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a large in Emerald.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a picture of the regular in Storm?


So stunning!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Eunoia

omg, the green is TDF!


----------



## FrazzledPink

Super excited to finally join the Celine club! Just received my preloved large trio in the mail yesterday! The condition was really good for the price. Can't wait to start wearing it!







And some mod shots (I'm 5'10):





Crossbody





And on shoulder


----------



## LOUKPEACH

FrazzledPink said:


> Super excited to finally join the Celine club! Just received my preloved large trio in the mail yesterday! The condition was really good for the price. Can't wait to start wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some mod shots (I'm 5'10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on shoulder


It looks very new. Congrats


----------



## kaz37

Does anyone know where I can get a small black Celine Trio in the UK? Thanks


----------



## lolaluvsu

FrazzledPink said:


> Super excited to finally join the Celine club! Just received my preloved large trio in the mail yesterday! The condition was really good for the price. Can't wait to start wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some mod shots (I'm 5'10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on shoulder




How long is the strap?


----------



## libertygirl

kaz37 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a small black Celine Trio in the UK? Thanks



I've been trying to figure out the same thing! If I have time, I'm going on the hunt over the weekend!


----------



## FrazzledPink

lolaluvsu said:


> How long is the strap?



Just measured, I have it set to the longest possible length and it has a 22" drop. I was worried about it being too short to wear crossbody because I'm tall, but it's actually perfect.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a large in Emerald.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a picture of the regular in Storm?



Stunning color! Will you say it is a true hunter green shade?


----------



## luvtods

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love love this color. I've never seen before xoxo


Love the pink.. would look perfect with the Chanel espadrilles in the same color!!!


----------



## Zoe C

I found this Trio cosmetic pouch at 50% off yesterday!! 

Really happy


----------



## LnA

Zoe C said:


> I found this Trio cosmetic pouch at 50% off yesterday!!
> 
> Really happy
> 
> View attachment 2902928




Congrats, love the color and the texture leather!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Zoe C said:


> I found this Trio cosmetic pouch at 50% off yesterday!!
> 
> Really happy
> 
> View attachment 2902928


I am going to faint


----------



## Zoe C

LnA said:


> Congrats, love the color and the texture leather!







LOUKPEACH said:


> I am going to faint




Thank you girls!! I myself still can't believe how lucky I was. The shoes were 80% off too! I spent only 280 for both things!! 

Still doing my triumph dance!


----------



## kaz37

I did a bit of research and discovered that there are 3 places in London that stock Celine Trios - Harrods, Selfridges and the Celine store. The regular (classic) size (8.5" x 6" x 1.25") is £630 and the large (9.75" x 7" x 1.25") is £730.


----------



## Kajleen

Zoe C said:


> Thank you girls!! I myself still can't believe how lucky I was. The shoes were 80% off too! I spent only 280 for both things!!
> 
> Still doing my triumph dance!



omg, amazing!!! 
where did you find these?


----------



## drati

caroulemapoulen said:


> Oh, and now I've bought a regular in Storm as well. Wooops.
> 
> But I would still love to see picture, if anyone out there has some.



Congrats, your emerald is beautiful. Can't wait to see storm.


----------



## Cherry1016

Hi
I have a a black celine trio in black(larger size), and I absolutely love it! I'm really into smaller bags these days, and it is so far my favourite. I normally carry my iPhone 6 plus, my wallet, keys, some makeup, and hand sanitizer in it, and I can tell there's still lots of space left.


----------



## Zoe C

Kajleen said:


> omg, amazing!!!
> 
> where did you find these?




At my local store www.cocobis.com/en They have really nice store and the best taste to pick up items every season. As you can see, they also have the BEST sales ever!!


----------



## chelleart

My SS15 pre-order finally arrived from DF. 

Small fluorescent yellow. 

I was worried about the color because pictures can never capture the true shade. As soon as I opened the dust bag though I knew I made the right choice. This will definitely be my go to bag this Spring and Summer!


----------



## Kajleen

Zoe C said:


> At my local store www.cocobis.com/en They have really nice store and the best taste to pick up items every season. As you can see, they also have the BEST sales ever!!



thank you! 
I wished to live close to this amazing store, or at least to have online and send packages to my country


----------



## jojoluvshandbag

Hi beauties!

I wanna share my latest Celine purchase with you~It's a regular trio bag in lavender. I've been looking for this color for such a long time and finally got it! 

Hope you like it~


----------



## Zoe C

jojoluvshandbag said:


> Hi beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna share my latest Celine purchase with you~It's a regular trio bag in lavender. I've been looking for this color for such a long time and finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it~




Love it! Great color!

Congrats and enjoy it for a very looong time!!


----------



## bettiney

Hi ladies! I need help. I'm being offered by a friend of mine a navy trio. However, I have another reserved for me in red. Which do you think would be great? I wear a lot if neutral colored clothes.


----------



## Zoe C

bettiney said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. I'm being offered by a friend of mine a navy trio. However, I have another reserved for me in red. Which do you think would be great? I wear a lot if neutral colored clothes.




Hard to decide! If this was me, I would look at my other bags / same size. It would all depend which on which color I would not have another bag in the same size... But that's just me!


----------



## yoonum

My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!


----------



## Zoe C

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!




Loooove it! Congrats lucky girl!


----------



## k5ml3k

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!




That is one gorgeous piece!!


----------



## onepiece101

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!



Love love love the bi-color! I didn't know I needed this piece until now!


----------



## hawaiilei

bettiney said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. I'm being offered by a friend of mine a navy trio. However, I have another reserved for me in red. Which do you think would be great? I wear a lot if neutral colored clothes.



I have the large navy trio and would love a red one. The vibrant colors are so great.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jojoluvshandbag said:


> Hi beauties!
> 
> I wanna share my latest Celine purchase with you~It's a regular trio bag in lavender. I've been looking for this color for such a long time and finally got it!
> 
> Hope you like it~


This is wonderful


----------



## shazzy99

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!


 
This is gorgeous . Really love the style, I am a big fan of clutches.


----------



## Kajleen

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores.  It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel.  I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color.  It's a deep red/wine color.  I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Manolos21

Just got my first Trio! It's a pre-loved cobalt blue Trio in the large size. I got a really good deal on it, and I'm so excited to use it! As you can see, the color changes a bit depending on the lighting.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Manolos21 said:


> Just got my first Trio! It's a pre-loved cobalt blue Trio in the large size. I got a really good deal on it, and I'm so excited to use it! As you can see, the color changes a bit depending on the lighting.


This is fantastic


----------



## l.ch.

May I please join you all?


----------



## rumdrop

hello lovely ladies,

ive been looking forever for the trio large black, in textured leather.
one SA told me it was limited edition for winter 2014, and another SA told me it was not limited edition and that they still randomly get it in their shipments from paris.
last time i saw it was christmas 2014, and decided to go for the beige, and now im afraid i missed my chance! 
has anyone see it lately??


----------



## Kajleen

l.ch. said:


> May I please join you all?


as i wrote in the other thread, this is amazing colour!




rumdrop said:


> hello lovely ladies,
> 
> ive been looking forever for the trio large black, in textured leather.
> one SA told me it was limited edition for winter 2014, and another SA told me it was not limited edition and that they still randomly get it in their shipments from paris.
> last time i saw it was christmas 2014, and decided to go for the beige, and now im afraid i missed my chance!
> has anyone see it lately??



Hi, yes I bought my trio large black in textured leather in Milano (Italy) about month ago


----------



## rumdrop

Hi, yes I bought my trio large black in textured leather in Milano (Italy) about month ago [/QUOTE]

omg! milano!! so far...hope itll get shipped to LA soon.


----------



## rumdrop

anyone seen the large trio black with textured leather in the U.S.?
thanks


----------



## l.ch.

Kajleen said:


> as i wrote in the other thread, this is amazing colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you! I love it, although I get paranoid, because it's a light colour... On that day it was snowing a little, but all good! (I covered her with my huge scarf)


----------



## Catash

Congrats! 

I have a Small in this color. Love it but do wish it were larger. I was thinking about buying a large but the SA kept telling me that the small looked better on me.



Manolos21 said:


> Just got my first Trio! It's a pre-loved cobalt blue Trio in the large size. I got a really good deal on it, and I'm so excited to use it! As you can see, the color changes a bit depending on the lighting.


----------



## Lzamare

Manolos21 said:


> Just got my first Trio! It's a pre-loved cobalt blue Trio in the large size. I got a really good deal on it, and I'm so excited to use it! As you can see, the color changes a bit depending on the lighting.



Great Find!   Love the color.


----------



## lms910

They had several patent textured leather ones at Neiman Marcus in Houston today!! I got a beautiful PEBBLED RED!


----------



## rumdrop

its the shiny leather one, right? how do  love it??? they are beautiful!!


----------



## lms910

The red isn't shiny, just a good grainy leather. The black was shiny and beautiful! If I didnt have four black Chanel bags, she wouldve been mine too!


----------



## Jadpe

I returned my 4 month old trio back because the strap broke and the zipper in the middle won't close fully. They offered my another trio but AGAIN the zipper won't close properly over the last part (thingy). My other trio has the same problem but the zipper closes eventually when you pull a bit harder.

*Do you have any problems with the zippers? Especially the one in the middle?*

I refuse to accept a new Trio that already has a defect from the beginning. But the store says it's meant to not fully close. But imo that BS...

Please say I'm not going nuts


----------



## l.ch.

Jadpe said:


> I returned my 4 month old trio back because the strap broke and the zipper in the middle won't close fully. They offered my another trio but AGAIN the zipper won't close properly over the last part (thingy). My other trio has the same problem but the zipper closes eventually when you pull a bit harder.
> 
> *Do you have any problems with the zippers? Especially the one in the middle?*
> 
> I refuse to accept a new Trio that already has a defect from the beginning. But the store says it's meant to not fully close. But imo that BS...
> 
> Please say I'm not going nuts




No I haven't experienced anything like that with mine. Maybe, when it's full sometimes I have a little difficulty, but I think it has to do with the fact that it is full. The zippers on mine were from the beginning smooth and soft. Maybe I didn't understand what you mean?


----------



## Kajleen

Jadpe said:


> I returned my 4 month old trio back because the strap broke and the zipper in the middle won't close fully. They offered my another trio but AGAIN the zipper won't close properly over the last part (thingy). My other trio has the same problem but the zipper closes eventually when you pull a bit harder.
> 
> *Do you have any problems with the zippers? Especially the one in the middle?*
> 
> I refuse to accept a new Trio that already has a defect from the beginning. But the store says it's meant to not fully close. But imo that BS...
> 
> Please say I'm not going nuts



You are not 

I understand this issue and I have to say that mine middle zip is a bit incomplete on, but it's really only a few millimeters. It is my second trio, the first one I complained (for another reason) and in that the middle zip fastened completely to the end more smoothly.


----------



## Jadpe

l.ch. said:


> No I haven't experienced anything like that with mine. Maybe, when it's full sometimes I have a little difficulty, but I think it has to do with the fact that it is full. The zippers on mine were from the beginning smooth and soft. Maybe I didn't understand what you mean?


Thank you for your comment! You did understand me correctly  Your Trio is fine! It's nice to hear that most of the Trio bags are ok.


----------



## Jadpe

Kajleen said:


> You are not
> 
> I understand this issue and I have to say that mine middle zip is a bit incomplete on, but it's really only a few millimeters. It is my second trio, the first one I complained (for another reason) and in that the middle zip fastened completely to the end more smoothly.



The Trio that was offered me last week wasn't a few millimeters off, it was at least 1cm and was a bit crooked too. imo that's unacceptable. I've waited 7+ months from the first moment I brought my first Trio back to the store, I can wait a few months longer for a perfect Trio


----------



## l.ch.

Kajleen said:


> You are not
> 
> I understand this issue and I have to say that mine middle zip is a bit incomplete on, but it's really only a few millimeters. It is my second trio, the first one I complained (for another reason) and in that the middle zip fastened completely to the end more smoothly.



Yes, it seems I didn't understand you... Do you mean that the zippers did this? In this case, mine don't zip up completely either, but I can zip them smoothly up to this point.


----------



## linda2705

I received a large red Celine trio in the post today! Upon inspection I noticed the seals on the side of the strap is peeling. I have attached a photo below. It is actually peeling throughout most of the whole strap. I have a large trio in black and the strap is fine. I called up the store as I do not have one in my state and the lovely SA said that the one they have left there is peeling as well, but not as bad as the one I have. It makes me wonder, is this a common problem?


----------



## funsized

Thanks so much to you ladies for info on The Corner Berlin. They just reserved a small black Trio for me! I couldnt stomach letting go of so much of my hard earned cash if I purchased in USA. Much happier with EU price...plus the euro is weaker now!


----------



## Kajleen

l.ch. said:


> Yes, it seems I didn't understand you... Do you mean that the zippers did this? In this case, mine don't zip up completely either, but I can zip them smoothly up to this point.



yes, this is exactly what I mean


----------



## Kajleen

funsized said:


> Thanks so much to you ladies for info on The Corner Berlin. They just reserved a small black Trio for me! I couldnt stomach letting go of so much of my hard earned cash if I purchased in USA. Much happier with EU price...plus the euro is weaker now!


congrats


----------



## nomompants

Hello!  I bought one just today in San Francisco NM - the SA thought that it just came in.....?


----------



## funsized

New in from The Corner Berlin! Been wanting for years, now its mine 

I also learned your banks Euro conversion rate may be different from the current market conversion rate...so just FYI to anyone who is thinking about purchasing overseas for the first time.


----------



## sineeq

I got mine this past weekend in black as well!! Wohoo!! Finally mine.



funsized said:


> New in from The Corner Berlin! Been wanting for years, now its mine
> 
> I also learned your banks Euro conversion rate may be different from the current market conversion rate...so just FYI to anyone who is thinking about purchasing overseas for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 2937345


----------



## sineeq

Actually I was thinking to buy it from Europe and ship it to the U.S. but I was concerned about the import tax as well as the rate. Eventually I ended up got it from New York.. Well I should say I just don't want to wait for more days lol


----------



## funsized

sineeq said:


> Actually I was thinking to buy it from Europe and ship it to the U.S. but I was concerned about the import tax as well as the rate. Eventually I ended up got it from New York.. Well I should say I just don't want to wait for more days lol




Hmm I dont think I was charged import tax, and conversion is still ~30% less. Shipping from Berlin took 2 days. I think overall I paid $730? Could have been less if my bank was using market conversion...def dont rule out international purchase if the import and conversion is your concern


----------



## linda2705

Got my large red trio exchanged today due to the peeling strap problem in my previous post. I am definitely in love! The red is perfect. The large trio is definitely one of my most used bags in my whole collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

linda2705 said:


> Got my large red trio exchanged today due to the peeling strap problem in my previous post. I am definitely in love! The red is perfect. The large trio is definitely one of my most used bags in my whole collection! ]



Glad you managed to had it exchanged. The red is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

funsized said:


> New in from The Corner Berlin! Been wanting for years, now its mine
> 
> I also learned your banks Euro conversion rate may be different from the current market conversion rate...so just FYI to anyone who is thinking about purchasing overseas for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 2937345


Such a nice bag


----------



## curlyshopaholic

linda2705 said:


> I received a large red Celine trio in the post today! Upon inspection I noticed the seals on the side of the strap is peeling. I have attached a photo below. It is actually peeling throughout most of the whole strap. I have a large trio in black and the strap is fine. I called up the store as I do not have one in my state and the lovely SA said that the one they have left there is peeling as well, but not as bad as the one I have. It makes me wonder, is this a common problem?
> 
> View attachment 2929856


I'm having the same issue on the exact same bag.. But I won't exchange it. Bought it in Cannes and I live in the Netherlands, and I also already had it replaced the next day I bought it because there was a loose stitch. I guess it's a very common issue. But I love my trio though


----------



## curlyshopaholic

Jadpe said:


> After almost 4 (!) months of waiting for my black trio to be repaired, I can pick her up next week. I'm very curious to see what they did. Meanwhile my blue trio is holding up great after 4 months of use. My black one was battered after just 4 months...
> 
> How is everyone's trio holding up? Any problems with snapping straps?


Why did it break? Was it just poor quality or was the bag also heavy loaded?


----------



## missjshopaholic

Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour


Such a cute color. love it:greengrin:


----------



## Yuki85

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour



The color is sooo cute


----------



## arguspeace

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour



That is lovely, so refreshing for spring/summer!!!


----------



## Zoe C

Hey everybody! I've got an email from Departement Feminin telling me that they just received some large black trios, available online.
Just in case you might me interested!!


----------



## JustLuvLeather

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour



Aaahhhh spring is here!


----------



## Yoshi1296

If any of Yall are interested I saw AMAZING trios at the Celine Madison Ave boutique in NYC

There was a metallic silver leather one, an almost dune color one, and a shiny grained goatskin one in black!


----------



## purplelinlin

A new member added to my collection today &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So ]



This color is so delicate and pretty! I am in love with it!


----------



## Caseyatthebat

purplelinlin said:


> A new member added to my collection today [emoji4]




I love this!  Is the leather pebbled?  If so, I've seen it and it is lovely.  I've thought of getting it more than once!  Enjoy it. It's a beauty.


----------



## purplelinlin

Caseyatthebat said:


> I love this!  Is the leather pebbled?  If so, I've seen it and it is lovely.  I've thought of getting it more than once!  Enjoy it. It's a beauty.


yes, it is pebbled leather, i was debating if i should get this cream colour, but it's so pretty, and too hard to pass


----------



## LOUKPEACH

purplelinlin said:


> A new member added to my collection today &#128522;


Very nice pebble Trio!


----------



## Mittshrum

Fyi I have a trio and when I tried t unsnap it it broke. Barneys reluctantly fixed it and it took months.


----------



## linda2705

Mittshrum said:


> Fyi I have a trio and when I tried t unsnap it it broke. Barneys reluctantly fixed it and it took months.




That also happened to me. I don't have a Celine in my state so I placed a phone order and got it shipped down. When I played around with it I pulled it apart and the button came completely off. I have attached a photo. I sent it back to the store and they sent it back to Celine to get repaired. Took 4 months to get back to me! It was upsetting as I had only purchased it, didn't use it yet and had to wait another 4 months. However the people at the department store were lovely and constantly kept me updated. The lesson I took out of it, is if you are placing a phone order, ask the sa to snap and unsnap all the buttons a few times before sending it to you. Also ask them to inspect every single stitch on the strap.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

linda2705 said:


> That also happened to me. I don't have a Celine in my state so I placed a phone order and got it shipped down. When I played around with it I pulled it apart and the button came completely off. I have attached a photo. I sent it back to the store and they sent it back to Celine to get repaired. Took 4 months to get back to me! It was upsetting as I had only purchased it, didn't use it yet and had to wait another 4 months. However the people at the department store were lovely and constantly kept me updated. The lesson I took out of it, is if you are placing a phone order, ask the sa to snap and unsnap all the buttons a few times before sending it to you. Also ask them to inspect every single stitch on the strap.
> 
> View attachment 2951610
> 
> View attachment 2951612


It's sad to hear another quality issue of Celine :rain:


----------



## Jadpe

curlyshopaholic said:


> Why did it break? Was it just poor quality or was the bag also heavy loaded?



Nope, poor quality! I just received my new Trio and one snap (between the first and middle pouch) just popped off. I never had any problems with all the other Céline bags, but the Trio is just poor quality...


----------



## Jadpe

linda2705 said:


> That also happened to me. I don't have a Celine in my state so I placed a phone order and got it shipped down. When I played around with it I pulled it apart and the button came completely off. I have attached a photo. I sent it back to the store and they sent it back to Celine to get repaired. Took 4 months to get back to me! It was upsetting as I had only purchased it, didn't use it yet and had to wait another 4 months. However the people at the department store were lovely and constantly kept me updated. The lesson I took out of it, is if you are placing a phone order, ask the sa to snap and unsnap all the buttons a few times before sending it to you. Also ask them to inspect every single stitch on the strap.
> 
> View attachment 2951610
> 
> View attachment 2951612



Oh noooo! That happened to me to last week. I received my new Trio after waiting (8!!) months for my old one to be repaired (finally they just send my a new one because it was beyond repair). The button of my new trio came of the first time I tried it in store! I picked up another trio because I didn't want to wait any longer.

Hope that you'll get a new Trio soon!


----------



## curlyshopaholic

Jadpe said:


> Nope, poor quality! I just received my new Trio and one snap (between the first and middle pouch) just popped off. I never had any problems with all the other Céline bags, but the Trio is just poor quality...


That's so sad to hear.. You'd expect more from a designer bag


----------



## curlyshopaholic

Does anyone ever had to send it by mail to Celine to get it repaired? Do they pay the shipping costs or do you have to pay it all yourself?
I have a large red trio and after all these issues I've heard about I'm so afraid something will also happen to my bag.. But the problem is that I bought it in France and I live in the Netherlands.. So if something would break off I would have to send it to France right?  I'd rather not spend much more money on a bag with quality issues (although it doesn't look like it's got an issue right now, I'm just really worried for the future). 
I'm really thinking about selling it.. Only used it 3 times but I just keep worrying all the time


----------



## Jadpe

curlyshopaholic said:


> Does anyone ever had to send it by mail to Celine to get it repaired? Do they pay the shipping costs or do you have to pay it all yourself?
> I have a large red trio and after all these issues I've heard about I'm so afraid something will also happen to my bag.. But the problem is that I bought it in France and I live in the Netherlands.. So if something would break off I would have to send it to France right?  I'd rather not spend much more money on a bag with quality issues (although it doesn't look like it's got an issue right now, I'm just really worried for the future).
> I'm really thinking about selling it.. Only used it 3 times but I just keep worrying all the time



Don't worry! Enjoy the bag! I bought my blue trio in France as well (it's holding up great after 8 months so far!) and IF something happened to my blue trio, I'll take the Thalys to Paris . I bought my Trio it at le Bon Marche and I'll contact them in advance to see what they can do.

Oh and if you decide to sell it anyways  I'm here!


----------



## curlyshopaholic

Jadpe said:


> Don't worry! Enjoy the bag! I bought my blue trio in France as well (it's holding up great after 8 months so far!) and IF something happened to my blue trio, I'll take the Thalys to Paris . I bought my Trio it at le Bon Marche and I'll contact them in advance to see what they can do.
> 
> Oh and if you decide to sell it anyways  I'm here!


Thank you so much! It's nice to see a positive view at dark times 
You're right, if something happened it would be better to call first before starting to panic immediately. I don't have any experiences with bag repairs yet (luckily), but I guess Celine would take care of everything in a good way .
I'll keep that in mind !


----------



## linda2705

Yes don't worry, just enjoy it. Although I had some problems, when I got my replacement I used it all the time. It is my most used bag in my whole collection. I love the trio so much that I also purchased a red one recently! So no regrets at all =)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

linda2705 said:


> Yes don't worry, just enjoy it. Although I had some problems, when I got my replacement I used it all the time. It is my most used bag in my whole collection. I love the trio so much that I also purchased a red one recently! So no regrets at all =)



I just bought a large in black and slightly wary of using it after reading so posts about quality issues but I agree with you, enjoy it while it lasts. Congrats on purchasing the red.


----------



## kaz37

Does anyone know if an iPad Mini will fit in the large Trio?


----------



## missyb

Yes it will fit. I just ordered the indigo blue and it should be here on Monday! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I aw the silver Celine trio again today and I have to say it is GORGEOUS but for some reason I just can't pull the trigger. Can anyone tell me how the silver holds up over time?


----------



## kaz37

missyb said:


> Yes it will fit. I just ordered the indigo blue and it should be here on Monday! Can't wait to get it.


Thank you missyb. I have a black one on order from Germany which should arrive here in the UK sometime this coming week. My first Trio but I am sure not my last


----------



## missyb

I'm getting my trio for my July holiday in Greece I'm hoping I have no issues with it or it will be going straight back to Saks for a credit refund.


----------



## kaz37

missyb: did your trio arrive? Picture please! 
 Mine is due to arrive from Germany on Thursday [emoji7]


----------



## missyb

Here are some pics! My indigo trio just arrived today! I love the bag just a bit disappointed it didn't come in a box just a dust bag.


----------



## cotonblanc

missyb said:


> Here are some pics! My indigo trio just arrived today! I love the bag just a bit disappointed it didn't come in a box just a dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962146
> View attachment 2962147




Trios don't come in boxes so what you received it in was proper. Enjoy!


----------



## missyb

cotonblanc said:


> Trios don't come in boxes so what you received it in was proper. Enjoy!



Ok thanks! My luggages always came in a box so that's what I was expecting


----------



## catx

missjshopaholic said:


> Sharing my lovely new light pink Trio! So in love with this colour


I have the same trio! And it is wonderful! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## kaz37

Congratulations - what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Prada Prince

Just bought an indigo/cobalt lambskin trio from a darling little boutique in Viareggio. Absolutely love it!


----------



## missyb

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought an indigo/cobalt lambskin trio from a darling little boutique in Viareggio. Absolutely love it!




We are bag twins! Just got the same one!


----------



## Chaitra

Planning on getting the large crossbody in indigo. A little concerned about the strap breaking. Is that really a problem


----------



## missyb

Chaitra said:


> Planning on getting the large crossbody in indigo. A little concerned about the strap breaking. Is that really a problem




I just got the large in indigo and told my sa if it doesn't hold up I'm returning it and she said fine.


----------



## Sculli

My trio hanging out with monster bag bug


----------



## kaz37

[URL=http://s320.photobucket.com/user/kazibear37/media/IMG_0770_zpsxrbrajnh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
My first Trio arrived yesterday from Germany. I went for a classic black large although I see a smaller colour version in my future! 
I got a little worried reading that they did not come in a box and that it would get a little battered in its travel but no worries as it arrived in a reversible box for storage.
Suffice it to say I love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

missyb said:


> We are bag twins! Just got the same one!




Yeah! It's a gorgeous colour isn't it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sculli said:


> My trio hanging out with monster bag bug



Love the bag bug! Such a nice color for your trio too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought an indigo/cobalt lambskin trio from a darling little boutique in Viareggio. Absolutely love it!


gorgeous!


----------



## Prada Prince

LOUKPEACH said:


> gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## Bissar

Yes love the trio.


----------



## miah100

Adding my jacquard trio


----------



## frenziedhandbag

miah100 said:


> Adding my jacquard trio]



Such a unique and fun print! Adore! &#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128077;


----------



## le_mode

*miah100* omggg! i love your jacquard trio! lucky youu! 

Been eyeing for the mint color one, but can't find it anywhere


----------



## bag^lover

I have a sunflower large trio. But I'm thinking of getting a red regular one. Are they too similar to buy both?


----------



## kaz37

bag^lover said:


> I have a sunflower large trio. But I'm thinking of getting a red regular one. Are they too similar to buy both?




Go for it! [emoji6]


----------



## Kajleen

Hi ladies, I found this a long time ago and I would like finally ask there 'cause you are céline experts 
Why do some trio bags have holes for adjustable strap at the front and another at the back (you can see it on enclosed photos). I thought that the bags from old collections have these holes in front side of the strap but I see it in the photos of newly purchased trios, so I wonder why?


----------



## weihnachtself

i need your help  is the trio bag available in black (goatskin leather)?


----------



## Cal15

Sculli said:


> My trio hanging out with monster bag bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964985


Love this green!


----------



## serenityneow

Yoshi1296 said:


> I aw the silver Celine trio again today and I have to say it is GORGEOUS but for some reason I just can't pull the trigger. Can anyone tell me how the silver holds up over time?


Ditto this question!  Has anyone had and used a trio regularly for a year or more?  I confess I haven't read all 119 pages of posts in this forum but, through searching, the only longish-term review I found is Jadpe's positive 8-month review (thanks, Jadpe!).  I love the bag, but I'm a bit afraid to use it because the strap just seems so thin.  I wouldn't try to carry more than a wallet, sunglasses, phone, and makeup, but the strap seems thin even for that.


----------



## imlvholic

I got my Black Large Trio for over 3years now & I've always used it on all my travels which is 3-5 International trips a year & a lot of US domestics. The straps where they're attached to the bag are about to break & a crack on the center part of the strap. The bag itself is getting so soft & still looking really good. I think i got all my money's worth & more on this bag, I need to take it to my cobbler for my next trip.


----------



## imlvholic

imlvholic said:


> I got my Black Large Trio for over 3years now & I've always used it on all my travels which is 3-5 International trips a year & a lot of US domestics. The straps where they're attached to the bag are about to break & a crack on the center part of the strap. The bag itself is getting so soft & still looking really good. I think i got all my money's worth & more on this bag, I need to take it to my cobbler for my next trip.




Here's how it looks now


----------



## LOUKPEACH

imlvholic said:


> Here's how it looks now
> View attachment 2976998
> View attachment 2977000
> View attachment 2977002


It still looks very nice


----------



## Celinebox

mimi_glasshouse said:


> It is HK$6900


Hi, is that $6900 hkd for the small trio or the bigger one? Thanks!


----------



## serenityneow

imlvholic said:


> Here's how it looks now
> View attachment 2976998
> View attachment 2977000
> View attachment 2977002


Thank you, this is really helpful, and congrats on such a terrific purchase.  Your trio looks great for the amount you've used it, and I bet a cobbler will be able to fix the straps easily.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imlvholic said:


> Here's how



It looks great. Glad your cobbler could repair it for you.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I'm currently lusting for a Small Celine Trio in black-

Does anyone know any SA's emails that could help me track one down? 

Thanks!


----------



## swally

cotonblanc said:


> Trios don't come in boxes so what you received it in was proper. Enjoy!



really?  mine came with a box.  i guess i just got lucky!


----------



## catsinthebag

Was the Trio ever made with silver zippers instead of gold? I'm thinking of getting a large black Trio, and would prefer silver if possible.


----------



## Jadpe

serenityneow said:


> Ditto this question!  Has anyone had and used a trio regularly for a year or more?  I confess I haven't read all 119 pages of posts in this forum but, through searching, the only longish-term review I found is Jadpe's positive 8-month review (thanks, Jadpe!).  I love the bag, but I'm a bit afraid to use it because the strap just seems so thin.  I wouldn't try to carry more than a wallet, sunglasses, phone, and makeup, but the strap seems thin even for that.


 You're welcome!  My blue trio is still going strong and I finally got my black trio back. Yay.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

catsinthebag said:


> Was the Trio ever made with silver zippers instead of gold? I'm thinking of getting a large black Trio, and would prefer silver if possible.


Not that I can recall...


----------



## catsinthebag

LOUKPEACH said:


> Not that I can recall...



Thanks for answering! I don't recall seeing it either, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Jwynter

Hi everyone I've been reading this thread for a while and I'm very close to biting the bullet to getting a trio. 
What would you recommend is a good size the original or large ? 
Can't wait to read some feedback it's such a chic bag [emoji7]


----------



## Caseyatthebat

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading this thread for a while and I'm very close to biting the bullet to getting a trio.
> What would you recommend is a good size the original or large ?
> Can't wait to read some feedback it's such a chic bag [emoji7]




I just got the original size and love it. Also functions better in this size if you want to use as a clutch.   Hope you get one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading this thread for a while and I'm very close to biting the bullet to getting a trio.
> What would you recommend is a good size the original or large ?
> Can't wait to read some feedback it's such a chic bag [emoji7]



I have the large and it is very functional for me, with room to spare.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading this thread for a while and I'm very close to biting the bullet to getting a trio.
> What would you recommend is a good size the original or large ?
> Can't wait to read some feedback it's such a chic bag [emoji7]


+1 for regular. IMHO it's more popular than the large one though


----------



## Lzamare

miah100 said:


> Adding my jacquard trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969453



I saw this one today at Neimans..... The photo doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Jwynter

Thank you so much for the replies I will be posting a picture of the beauty very soon !!


----------



## Kajleen

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have the large and it is very functional for me, with room to spare.


+1
I prefer large size


----------



## junvy

Hi...I bought a Indigo Trio (Large) in March and brought it on a trip overseas. 2 days after using, I realized the thread on the leather zip puller (not sure what is that called) came off. Since I was overseas, I cut the thread off myself. I wonder if this happened to others? I was quite disappointed since I had no issues with my Mini Luggage and this was my first Trio.


----------



## Babxie

Hi everyone! I just got myself a trio. Maybe I'm only being paranoid but is it ok for the stamped logo to be not perfect? As in faded and not clear? I was at the shop and some stamped logos look better than the others. Sadly the stamped logo on the trio I got is quite faded.


----------



## hawaiilei

You should just return for another bag. I haven't noticed mine looking faded and I've been using it for over a year.


----------



## michellexo

Hi ladies, im kind of new here and i just bought my first celine trio on ebay! The lady had positive feedback and im just wondering if someone can authenticate it for me pls. I have been watching some reviews on youtube and i notice the lady sent my celine trio in a box with the dustbag and care cards etc. just wondering does all celine dustbag have the celine in the middle or bottom or does it not matter and also my serial nunber is not embossed in the middle but it does have a tag but too far to reach to read what it says. HELP PLS! **cant seem to post more photos, keeps saying failed upload!


----------



## michellexo

michellexo said:


> Hi ladies, im kind of new here and i just bought my first celine trio on ebay! The lady had positive feedback and im just wondering if someone can authenticate it for me pls. I have been watching some reviews on youtube and i notice the lady sent my celine trio in a box with the dustbag and care cards etc. just wondering does all celine dustbag have the celine in the middle or bottom or does it not matter and also my serial nunber is not embossed in the middle but it does have a tag but too far to reach to read what it says. HELP PLS! **cant seem to post more photos, keeps saying failed upload!



Additional photos


----------



## LOUKPEACH

michellexo said:


> Additional photos


I am not Celine expert but from your picture I can tell it's NOT authentic sorry  
- Celine tags are ALWAYS same white tone color
- Celine tags are ALWAYS same size; details tag and price tag
- Celine tags are ALWAYS have round corners
- Celine logo is ALWAYS at the bottom of the sleeper bag
- Trio does not come with box
You can also ask Unoma in authentication tread to make sure.


----------



## michellexo

LOUKPEACH said:


> I am not Celine expert but from your picture I can tell it's NOT authentic sorry
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS same white tone color
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS same size; details tag and price tag
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS have round corners
> - Celine logo is ALWAYS at the bottom of the sleeper bag
> - Trio does not come with box
> You can also ask Unoma in authentication tread to make sure.


She told me she bought it at a deisgner boutique in frankfurt airport and thats how it came with? x &#55357;&#56851; id be really disappointed if its fake! The lady was nice though as she did tell me if i want to take it back she can give me full refund.


----------



## Zoe C

michellexo said:


> Additional photos




I wouldn't dare to authenticate it or not, but neither the tags nor the dustbag seem similar to mine. Also, it does not come in a box...

I leave you a couple of pictures of the tags and the dustbag on mine.


----------



## kaz37

LOUKPEACH said:


> I am not Celine expert but from your picture I can tell it's NOT authentic sorry
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS same white tone color
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS same size; details tag and price tag
> - Celine tags are ALWAYS have round corners
> - Celine logo is ALWAYS at the bottom of the sleeper bag
> - Trio does not come with box
> You can also ask Unoma in authentication tread to make sure.



I just checked my recently purchased (authentic) large Trio. As above the tags are all the same size and same white colour with rounded corners. The logo on the sleeper bag is at the bottom. The serial number is stamped on the leather band inside the middle pouch.


----------



## michellexo

Here are some photos i will try to post more photos....


----------



## michellexo

Here are more additional photos sorry i could only upload 1 at a time i dont know why...


----------



## michellexo

michellexo said:


> Here are more additional photos sorry i could only upload 1 at a time i dont know why...



Front bag..


----------



## Stansy

michellexo said:


> She told me she bought it at a deisgner boutique in frankfurt airport and thats how it came with? x &#65533;&#65533; id be really disappointed if its fake! The lady was nice though as she did tell me if i want to take it back she can give me full refund.



I am not aware that Céline is being sold at FRA airport - I fly regularly via Frankfurt, and I think that I would have seen if it were available. But of course I might be mistaken.


----------



## michellexo

She said she bought it in a designer boutique... She did offer me refund if i wasnt happy with the bag. What shall i do? (Confused) im scared that i might return the bag and wont get my refund... Shall i open a case in ebay or paypal?


----------



## Zoe C

michellexo said:


> She said she bought it in a designer boutique... She did offer me refund if i wasnt happy with the bag. What shall i do? (Confused) im scared that i might return the bag and wont get my refund... Shall i open a case in ebay or paypal?




Maybe you could get the bag itself authenticated... That way you can open a case over solid grounds in case it is fake.


----------



## Corossella

Hi! I'm italian girl and i bought a celine trio small bag from depop. Maybe I'm paranoid, but the bag haven't serial code inside. It's possibile? I post the pictures. It's authentic for you? Help me please! Sorry for my imperfect english


----------



## Corossella

I leave you a pictures


----------



## Corossella

Logo


----------



## Corossella

Bag


----------



## Corossella

Logo


----------



## Corossella

Zip


----------



## Corossella

Why it doesen't have a serial code Inside?


----------



## kaz37

Corossella said:


> Hi! I'm italian girl and i bought a celine trio small bag from depop. Maybe I'm paranoid, but the bag haven't serial code inside. It's possibile? I post the pictures. It's authentic for you? Help me please! Sorry for my imperfect english




Have a look in the middle pouch on top leather band to one side the serial code is stamped. Took me a while to find it but it was there!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

revelabelcom said:


> Celine Trio Small Lilac


Beautiful indeed


----------



## Corossella

kaz37 said:


> Have a look in the middle pouch on top leather band to one side the serial code is stamped. Took me a while to find it but it was there!


No, in the middle pouch there isn't the serial code, and in the other pouch too. Now i'm worry!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Corossella said:


> No, in the middle pouch there isn't the serial code, and in the other pouch too. Now i'm worry!!


Return it!


----------



## Corossella

LOUKPEACH said:


> Return it!



It's a fake?


----------



## michellexo

Here are the care cards...do you think its a replica? I would open a claim if so... I really thought it was authentic (silly me)!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Corossella said:


> It's a fake?


I believe so


----------



## Corossella

LOUKPEACH said:


> I believe so



In all celine is there a serial number?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Corossella said:


> In all celine is there a serial number?


Yes in some styles it's hard to get access to the serial tag (box bag for example) but for Trio as the others said it's just right by the inside corner of the bag. Not too hard to find.


----------



## Sculli

michellexo said:


> Here are the care cards...do you think its a replica? I would open a claim if so... I really thought it was authentic (silly me)!




I just checked my care cards of my trio which i bought 2 years ago, and the cards are the same as mine. The cards look real to me.


----------



## michellexo

How about the dustbag? The celine name is kind of in the middle of the bag, and when the seller gave it to me it came in a box, could you check if its the same as yourrs pls?


----------



## michellexo

I posted a few photos a few pages ahead it would be great if you could check them pls. Thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sculli said:


> I just checked my care cards of my trio which i bought 2 years ago, and the cards are the same as mine. The cards look real to me.


That's true. It the photo the care card has 3 pages which is the same as authentic Celine care card. Normally a fake Celine will have 4 pages.

However the price tag on its side, Celine always have rounded corner and the thread also never have those plastic lock...

Again I'm not the expert sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## Kajleen

LOUKPEACH said:


> That's true. It the photo the care card has 3 pages which is the same as authentic Celine care card. Normally a fake Celine will have 4 pages.
> 
> However the price tag on its side, Celine always have rounded corner and the thread also never have those plastic lock...
> 
> Again I'm not the expert sorry if I'm wrong



I think you are very right, the trio bag bought by *michellexo* on ebay is fake (in my opinion)


----------



## shan88

michellexo said:


> Front bag..



The "CELINE" gold branding is more 'stretch' and taller. Also check your dust bag, is it like a brushed cotton feeling on the inside?


----------



## shan88

LOUKPEACH said:


> That's true. It the photo the care card has 3 pages which is the same as authentic Celine care card. Normally a fake Celine will have 4 pages.
> 
> However the price tag on its side, Celine always have rounded corner and the thread also never have those plastic lock...
> 
> Again I'm not the expert sorry if I'm wrong



my celine trio care card has 4 pages......bought 3 years ago at SOGO in Hong Kong from the Celine Boutique


----------



## ncch

im thinking about getting a trio but just have questions.. 


is the inside lining of the trio cotton?  and is it always grey? 
i know the three compartments snap together.. does that mean i can take out the middle one and just use the two compartments?  or change out the colors if i have a trio in another color? 
is there a regular size and a large size?  most of the ones posted in this forum are the regular size?
what colors are available currently?  
does anyone know how much the regular and large ones are?


thanks!


----------



## michellexo

I tried taking a photo of the inside of the dustbag, it feels rought just like the outside of the dustbag...tbh it feels real to me the only thing im bothered which makes me doubt its real is the celine writing on the dustbag which is kind of in the middle and not underneath...


----------



## michellexo

Sculli said:


> I just checked my care cards of my trio which i bought 2 years ago, and the cards are the same as mine. The cards look real to me.



Hun, did yours have the plastic lock on the care cards/tags?


----------



## Jwynter

Hi everyone 
So I finally got my celine trio , I am in love with its simplicity ! [emoji7]


----------



## samale

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone
> So I finally got my celine trio , I am in love with its simplicity ! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010281
> View attachment 3010282
> View attachment 3010283




Love love love ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PC221

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone
> So I finally got my celine trio , I am in love with its simplicity ! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010281
> View attachment 3010282
> View attachment 3010283



Love!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jwynter said:


> Hi everyone
> So I finally got my celine trio , I am in love with its simplicity ! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010281
> View attachment 3010282
> View attachment 3010283


Beautifulll


----------



## michellexo

Ebay item number: 251973025929
Seller: vanessa-lane1
Hi ladies, found this other black celine trio for sale on ebay. For some reason her dustbag is the same as mine the logo is sort of in the middle. Asked her if the item is auth and she said yes as she bought it from a consignment shop 3months ago for $1,200 aud i think. Can you ladies check it out and let me know if its auth? 
Thanks!


----------



## shan88

michellexo said:


> I tried taking a photo of the inside of the dustbag, it feels rought just like the outside of the dustbag...tbh it feels real to me the only thing im bothered which makes me doubt its real is the celine writing on the dustbag which is kind of in the middle and not underneath...




The inside of the dust bag and outside are different. Outside is woven fabric and inside is like a flocked / brushed cotton


----------



## michellexo

Here is the serial number inside, does that mean the bag from ebay being sold is not authentic as well because of the dustbag? Getting confused now some ladies saying it looks the same (care cards) some saying its fake. I dnt know whether to return or just keep it. Bought it for £390 so dnt know if thats a bargain or a rip off?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

michellexo said:


> Here is the serial number inside, does that mean the bag from ebay being sold is not authentic as well because of the dustbag? Getting confused now some ladies saying it looks the same (care cards) some saying its fake. I dnt know whether to return or just keep it. Bought it for £390 so dnt know if thats a bargain or a rip off?


Post all pics that you have via this link. I am sure Unoma will be able to verified it for you. Good luck
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...ine-please-read-rules-and-use-884802-274.html


----------



## Kajleen

Hi ladies, I'm using my trio for about four months now and I found out that the leather is something like 'veiny' on one side. I think it is from that I touch the bag in this spot the most. The leather is so prone to this, I didn't expect... And I really babying it, I use Collonil for moisture and also for protect (water, stains...).
And I found out also some small crack on the strap in the place where the strap is sew to the bag. It is visible only when I fold the strap. Not big deal if it is not going to worse. But I am quite afraid...


----------



## samale

Kajleen said:


> Hi ladies, I'm using my trio for about four months now and I found out that the leather is something like 'veiny' on one side. I think it is from that I touch the bag in this spot the most. The leather is so prone to this, I didn't expect... And I really babying it, I use Collonil for moisture and also for protect (water, stains...).
> 
> And I found out also some small crack on the strap in the place where the strap is sew to the bag. It is visible only when I fold the strap. Not big deal if it is not going to worse. But I am quite afraid...




Oh this is scary indeed ! I was thinking of purchasing a Celine trio (well I am hesitating between that and a 3.1 Phillip Lim mini Pashli), so this is giving me second thoughts.. Not sure what I should do.

Do you know if Celine can fix or replace the strap ?


----------



## Kajleen

Yep, it is se scary. I have bad luck with my designer bags (I have problem with Prada, they have to change me one piece for another).
I take photos of these two problems. I think they replace the strap. I don't want to send it for complaint 'cause I bought it in Italy and I live in another country and this will be the second complaint. But I will have to maybe, what do you think? I'm really Sad


----------



## samale

Kajleen said:


> Yep, it is se scary. I have bad luck with my designer bags (I have problem with Prada, they have to change me one piece for another).
> I take photos for you... I don't want to send it for complaint 'cause I bought it in Italy and I live in another country. this will be the second complaint. Sad




I understand bad luck with designer bags, the strap on my Givenchy Antigona is broken  I think you should ask, it is always good to try !


----------



## Kajleen

samale said:


> I understand bad luck with designer bags, the strap on my Givenchy Antigona is broken  I think you should ask, it is always good to try !




Thank you, you are right. What bothering me is that I have to send it by post to Celine boutique to Milano, waiting long time for repair (or may I want new one?) - I red that it can take about two months then they deal with. And I don't want be so long time without the bag, I use it in warm days the most and summer is knocking on the door. Damn it. I'm really sad and angry too, 'cause I babying it, don't carry heavy things in it and I have wore it about 30 times perhaps less.


----------



## samale

Kajleen said:


> Thank you, you are right. What bothering me is that I have to send it by post to Celine boutique to Milano, waiting long time for repair (or may I want new one?) - I red that it can take about two months then they deal with. And I don't want be so long time without the bag, I use it in warm days the most and summer is knocking on the door. Damn it. I'm really sad and angry too, 'cause I babying it, don't carry heavy things in it and I have wore it about 30 times perhaps less.




I understand! That is why I am also reluctant to send my Givenchy for repair...

When did you buy it ? And do you know why it broke/what caused it ? Can you show us a picture of the defects ?

You might have a Celine boutique closer to where you live, they should be able to take it as well. If I were you I would call Celine directly and ask them.


----------



## Kajleen

samale said:


> I understand! That is why I am also reluctant to send my Givenchy for repair...
> 
> When did you buy it ? And do you know why it broke/what caused it ? Can you show us a picture of the defects ?
> 
> You might have a Celine boutique closer to where you live, they should be able to take it as well. If I were you I would call Celine directly and ask them.



you can see photos here - some post above yours 
i bought it in about four months ago, in February
i don't think there is exact reason which cause it, it is from general wearing I think and as I wrote I don't wear it every day and I don't carry any heavy things in it (wallet, phone, keys, sunnies, some cosmetic essentials - that's all)
i have some celine boutique closer than italy, there are some boutiques about 400 km from my city, but i'm affraid i have to send it to the one where i bought it (this is the second time when i have the problem with this bag...i'm really underdog with designer bags  )
Hope you are going well with your Givenchy!


----------



## samale

Kajleen said:


> you can see photos here - some post above yours
> i bought it in about four months ago, in February
> i don't think there is exact reason which cause it, it is from general wearing I think and as I wrote I don't wear it every day and I don't carry any heavy things in it (wallet, phone, keys, sunnies, some cosmetic essentials - that's all)
> i have some celine boutique closer than italy, there are some boutiques about 400 km from my city, but i'm affraid i have to send it to the one where i bought it (this is the second time when i have the problem with this bag...i'm really underdog with designer bags  )
> Hope you are going well with your Givenchy!



Oh sorry, I didn't see them  ! It's not great if normal use does that, although it's not that significant, it has only been 4 months and it is Céline ! 

I am not sure I totally understood what was the first problem you had with this bag ? And what did you do/what did Céline do ? 

I don't think it should be necessary for you to bring it back to the same boutique. If they have it fixed, they will send it to the factory anyway. So any boutique can do it, as long as it was the official boutique, I really don't think that's a problem. But I am just basing that on what I am experiencing with Givenchy (they said I could bring the bag to the closest boutique), so not sure it will be the same with Céline. But once again, if you call them and explain, I think they should try to help you !


----------



## sourpanda

I just bought the large white trio and it's while it's gorgeous i'm still debating whether to return it or not. The large size just looks a bit clumsy on me Although it'd probably hold a lot I'm not sure I would overload the large considering how heavy it would weigh with such a thin strap... I'd definitely advise considering the small size!


----------



## Kajleen

samale said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't see them  ! It's not great if normal use does that, although it's not that significant, it has only been 4 months and it is Céline !
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I totally understood what was the first problem you had with this bag ? And what did you do/what did Céline do ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it should be necessary for you to bring it back to the same boutique. If they have it fixed, they will send it to the factory anyway. So any boutique can do it, as long as it was the official boutique, I really don't think that's a problem. But I am just basing that on what I am experiencing with Givenchy (they said I could bring the bag to the closest boutique), so not sure it will be the same with Céline. But once again, if you call them and explain, I think they should try to help you !




My first Celine Trio has some dimp, they exchange it for the new one. It took about 14 days only. But it took about one week after they even answear me. I can believe that it is here again. I wrote the email to the boutique yesterday. So I hope they will answear me soon. I will see if they offer me that I can change it in another Celine. But I'm not sure if it is better to go by car 400km there and back (two times) or send it by post to Milano (900km). I red today story about broken strap from one girl on instagram and she wrote that i took 8 months than Celine handle it. OMG! You payed 800 and you can't use it for 8 months...crazy.


----------



## kle

Hi All,

Thanks for letting me share my new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




My mustard and ketchup lol [emoji16]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3015338
> 
> 
> My mustard and ketchup lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3015342


such fun bags for Summer


----------



## Kajleen

kle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3015338
> 
> 
> My mustard and ketchup lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3015342




Thanks for sharing with us, I see the red one in pebble leather for the first time  Congrats to your Céline.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kle said:


> Thanks for letting me share my new red ]



beautiful bags!


----------



## kle

LOUKPEACH said:


> such fun bags for Summer







Kajleen said:


> Thanks for sharing with us, I see the red one in pebble leather for the first time  Congrats to your Céline.







frenziedhandbag said:


> beautiful bags!




Thank you ladies for your kind words. [emoji1]


----------



## cammycc

kle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3015338
> 
> 
> My mustard and ketchup lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3015342



What a cute bag! Is your trio in goatskin?


----------



## kle

cammycc said:


> What a cute bag! Is your trio in goatskin?




Thank you. I'm actually not sure what leather it is. It doesn't say it on the tag. It has a pebble look that reminds me of caviar but softer.


----------



## yinnie

kle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3015338
> 
> 
> My mustard and ketchup lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3015342



Lol my collection is the other way around! Yellow trio and red boy haha


----------



## PaulineC.

Kajleen said:


> Thanks for sharing with us, I see the red one in pebble leather for the first time  Congrats to your Céline.



Can I know the name of red color of ur Trio? Is it call scarlet? Thanks


----------



## kle

PaulineC. said:


> Can I know the name of red color of ur Trio? Is it call scarlet? Thanks




Hi. It actually doesn't say the color name. It just says 27SX. It's a true red to me.


----------



## msPing

Trio size - large or small? In classic black... Any thoughts on this?


----------



## yanyanr9

msPing said:


> Trio size - large or small? In classic black... Any thoughts on this?




Used to prefer the small size thinking the large one would look too big on my small frame but was able to try the large one when i was in vegas which made me change my opinion, so large all the way [emoji38]


----------



## msPing

yanyanr9 said:


> Used to prefer the small size thinking the large one would look too big on my small frame but was able to try the large one when i was in vegas which made me change my opinion, so large all the way [emoji38]




Thanks!! Do you have a mod photo?


----------



## yanyanr9

msPing said:


> Thanks!! Do you have a mod photo?




i didnt purchase it in vegas coz there were a few scratches, im waiting on PS dept to process my order pre-increased price today,i hope i get one,will post photos if ever


----------



## AllthingsHermes

i just got a large trio in glazed goatskin and couldnt find the serial number helpppp
got it from the Celine Boutique in Siam Paragon


----------



## msPing

AllthingsHermes said:


> i just got a large trio in glazed goatskin and couldnt find the serial number helpppp
> 
> got it from the Celine Boutique in Siam Paragon




Check the middle pouch!!


----------



## bag^lover

I'm feeling buyer's remorse now. But the red trio is just so pretty! Does anyone think I should exchange it to black?


----------



## Sophia

bag^lover said:


> I'm feeling buyer's remorse now. But the red trio is just so pretty! Does anyone think I should exchange it to black?


The red is beautiful, but if you want a more neutral color - Beige and Navy from Spring/Summer are other great options. I prefer these two colors to black.


----------



## kskwok

serenityneow said:


> Ditto this question!  Has anyone had and used a trio regularly for a year or more?  I confess I haven't read all 119 pages of posts in this forum but, through searching, the only longish-term review I found is Jadpe's positive 8-month review (thanks, Jadpe!).  I love the bag, but I'm a bit afraid to use it because the strap just seems so thin.  I wouldn't try to carry more than a wallet, sunglasses, phone, and makeup, but the strap seems thin even for that.



Had mine for more than a year now - i put in my wallet, sunglasses and my 2 phones - and the bag is fine. Except that I think the heavier the stuff you put in, the strap gets more brittle in time. Still love my Large though! &#9786;


----------



## msPing

I put everything in my small trio.. (Even my LV French wallet) and it's been awesome.. No rips, no tears... I love it


----------



## AllthingsHermes

msPing said:


> Check the middle pouch!!


i checked but there is none how come? but i got it from the celine boutique


----------



## msPing

AllthingsHermes said:


> i checked but there is none how come? but i got it from the celine boutique




It not on an extra leather flap.. It's kind of by the zipper, close to the edge, and it's embossed on the leather lining!! It should be there&#65281;


----------



## AllthingsHermes

msPing said:


> It not on an extra leather flap.. It's kind of by the zipper, close to the edge, and it's embossed on the leather lining!! It should be there&#65281;


i found it!! thanks so very much *msPing*


----------



## Kajleen

AllthingsHermes said:


> i found it!! thanks so very much *msPing*


Hi, would you mind taking a picture of your trio in glazed goat skin? 
I'm just thinking about buying it  I have the one in lambskin and thinking about goat skin more and more.


----------



## msPing

allthingshermes said:


> i found it!! Thanks so very much *msping*




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## rowy65

Just placed an order for a dark green Trio from DF!  It's a preorder so hopefully I will be getting it by the end of the month&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## pinklining

Kajleen said:


> Hi, would you mind taking a picture of your trio in glazed goat skin?
> I'm just thinking about buying it  I have the one in lambskin and thinking about goat skin more and more.



I have the trio in glazed goat skin too. it's scratch-proof and more dressy with its shine


----------



## h0neylyn

I'm loving the Trio but debating between this and the LV Twinset. As a mom of 3, would you recommend this bag as an everyday bag? I need something that will hold up over time.


----------



## yanyanr9

pinklining said:


> I have the trio in glazed goat skin too. it's scratch-proof and more dressy with its shine




Can you post photos pls?


----------



## shan88

h0neylyn said:


> I'm loving the Trio but debating between this and the LV Twinset. As a mom of 3, would you recommend this bag as an everyday bag? I need something that will hold up over time.





If you want something that will hold up then the trio isn't the best mainly because the straps aren't that strong. My one broke maybe 4 months into owning it and I only carried the bag half that time.


----------



## h0neylyn

shan88 said:


> If you want something that will hold up then the trio isn't the best mainly because the straps aren't that strong. My one broke maybe 4 months into owning it and I only carried the bag half that time.




Thanks for letting me know! That helps with my decision.


----------



## Kajleen

shan88 said:


> If you want something that will hold up then the trio isn't the best mainly because the straps aren't that strong. My one broke maybe 4 months into owning it and I only carried the bag half that time.




Mine trio is exactly the same! I have it from February and strap started cracking. Celine offer me exchange. But I'm affraid that will be the same with new one. 

Anyway LV twins is very small from Celine trio. These two bags are very different to me.


----------



## JY1217

Today I saw the Navy Goatskin large trio in the store, it's irresistibly stunning and I don't want to let it go out of my hands!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I love my trio. It fits so much but the leather on the strap appears to be cracking. Boo.


----------



## Kajleen

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love my trio. It fits so much but the leather on the strap appears to be cracking. Boo.



omg, it's like some epidemic 
are you going to complain it? 
mine had just picked up today UPS and going to Italy to exchange


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shan88 said:


> If you want something that will hold up then the trio isn't the best mainly because the straps aren't that strong. My one broke maybe 4 months into owning it and I only carried the bag half that time.



Oh goodness! This is terrible. I have only carried mine once but I think my mind is now set to sell it away.


----------



## msPing

Do you guys put a lot in your Trio? I have been using mine for over 6 months and it has no rips of cracks... And in usually not THAT careful with my bags...


----------



## yanyanr9

Anybody got the new trio in goatskin leather? Would love to see photos


----------



## Kajleen

msPing said:


> Do you guys put a lot in your Trio? I have been using mine for over 6 months and it has no rips of cracks... And in usually not THAT careful with my bags...



just these: wallet, iphone, sunnies (not every day), keychain, lipbalm, lipstick, compact powder, chewing gums, tissues

and you?


----------



## msPing

I have LV French wallet (bulky), car key, key holder, hand sanitizer, lip balm, iPhone 6+, mirror!
Usually even with that I still have lots of room. My strap has be in perfect condition though... The pouches have been buttery soft due to wear.


----------



## Kajleen

msPing said:


> I have LV French wallet (bulky), car key, key holder, hand sanitizer, lip balm, iPhone 6+, mirror!
> Usually even with that I still have lots of room. My strap has be in perfect condition though... The pouches have been buttery soft due to wear.


yes, there is lots of room in trio 
i have everything what i need in it and there is still plenty of space, but otherwise i try not to overload it (and i don't like when trio looks too bulky)
i wish i will have more luck with the new one, which celine exchanged for the claimed one
it frightens me that so many people have trouble with the strap, you can read it everywhere 
http://www.purseblog.com/celine/fits-celine-trio-bag/


----------



## msPing

Kajleen said:


> yes, there is lots of room in trio
> i have everything what i need in it and there is still plenty of space, but otherwise i try not to overload it (and i don't like when trio looks too bulky)
> i wish i will have more luck with the new one, which celine exchanged for the claimed one




I hope you find the perfect one!!!

I would hate to see a cracked strap as well


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Kajleen said:


> omg, it's like some epidemic
> are you going to complain it?
> mine had just picked up today UPS and going to Italy to exchange



I won't bother complaining, I had an issue once before with Celine QC and it was never resolved.


----------



## Kajleen

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I won't bother complaining, I had an issue once before with Celine QC and it was never resolved.


sorry to hear that
i have good experience with their customer service in italy (complained for the second time)


----------



## Kajleen

msPing said:


> I hope you find the perfect one!!!
> 
> I would hate to see a cracked strap as well



thank you!


----------



## kadacasin

Loving my new celine trio large.


----------



## rowy65

kadacasin said:


> Loving my new celine trio large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032150



So very pretty congrats!  Mod pics please?  Would love to see how the large trio looks modeled , compared to regular trio


----------



## kaz37

I brought a large Trio in black. To help me decide which size to buy I cut out two pieces of paper to the bag sizes and then held them up against me. I think hubby thought I'd gone crazy [emoji13] but it did help me decide!


----------



## rowy65

kaz37 said:


> I brought a large Trio in black. To help me decide which size to buy I cut out two pieces of paper to the bag sizes and then held them up against me. I think hubby thought I'd gone crazy [emoji13] but it did help me decide!



Great idea!   I went with the regular size though


----------



## pandaaa

Hello Ladies  I just got an indigo small trio and I am wondering if it could be fake. I bought it from an online reseller.

The reason why I think it might be is because of the hardware on the straps. The "bolts" on mine looks different from some of the ones I've seen around this thread. Can anyone please confirm whether trios have this hardware or not?

Other than this, everything else looks real - logo, zippers, leather/high quality leather smell, card card has 3 pages, tag has rounded edges, dust bag has a brushed interior, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## cinderellashoes

Hi!

Can someone please help me with a photo of a trio in Deep Sea? I tried googling but it showed two different shades of blue. Not sure which one it is.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sculli

pandaaa said:


> Hello Ladies  I just got an indigo small trio and I am wondering if it could be fake. I bought it from an online reseller.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I think it might be is because of the hardware on the straps. The "bolts" on mine looks different from some of the ones I've seen around this thread. Can anyone please confirm whether trios have this hardware or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than this, everything else looks real - logo, zippers, leather/high quality leather smell, card card has 3 pages, tag has rounded edges, dust bag has a brushed interior, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




yeah i have a Large trio andmy bolts look different, they are smooth. But maybe they use these bolts for the newer versions? but i doubt that.


----------



## Jwynter

pandaaa said:


> Hello Ladies  I just got an indigo small trio and I am wondering if it could be fake. I bought it from an online reseller.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I think it might be is because of the hardware on the straps. The "bolts" on mine looks different from some of the ones I've seen around this thread. Can anyone please confirm whether trios have this hardware or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than this, everything else looks real - logo, zippers, leather/high quality leather smell, card card has 3 pages, tag has rounded edges, dust bag has a brushed interior, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Hi 
I just checked mine I got it very recently and mine are smooth also.
Hope that helps


----------



## cjl0413

kadacasin said:


> Loving my new celine trio large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032150




Got the same color as yours in small!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cjl0413 said:


> Got the same color as yours in small!!
> 
> View attachment 3042392


The color is gorgeous. Wow


----------



## stefeilnately

My first Trio! navy in goat leather


----------



## cjl0413

LOUKPEACH said:


> The color is gorgeous. Wow




Fell in love with this color immediately when I saw it! Goes well with everything!


----------



## rowy65

cjl0413 said:


> Got the same color as yours in small!!
> 
> View attachment 3042392





stefeilnately said:


> My first Trio! navy in goat leather



So pretty ladies!  It's making me very impatient for my preorder from Department Feminin.


----------



## Kajleen

stefeilnately said:


> My first Trio! navy in goat leather



looks amazing! the color with this kind of leather is gorgeous combination!
thank you for sharing, i'm very curious about any trio in goat leather
i'm still in doubt between goat and lamb skin


----------



## Kajleen

cjl0413 said:


> Got the same color as yours in small!!
> 
> View attachment 3042392



looks gorgeous!
what do you think about the goat leather?


----------



## stefeilnately

Kajleen said:


> looks amazing! the color with this kind of leather is gorgeous combination!
> thank you for sharing, i'm very curious about any trio in goat leather
> i'm still in doubt between goat and lamb skin



Tks! Navy and gold is a fav combination of mine lamb is luxurious and goat is more stratch resistant. Depends on what you are looking for..


----------



## kadacasin

cjl0413 said:


> Got the same color as yours in small!!
> 
> View attachment 3042392




Nice!


----------



## cherie_cc

stefeilnately said:


> My first Trio! navy in goat leather



I have exactly the same bag in large Trio &#128525;


----------



## kadacasin

rowy65 said:


> So very pretty congrats!  Mod pics please?  Would love to see how the large trio looks modeled , compared to regular trio







Hi! Heres the mod pics! Im 5'


----------



## rowy65

kadacasin said:


> View attachment 3043881
> View attachment 3043882
> 
> Hi! Heres the mod pics! Im 5'



Thanks!   Very pretty, looks great on you


----------



## Kajleen

stefeilnately said:


> Tks! Navy and gold is a fav combination of mine lamb is luxurious and goat is more stratch resistant. Depends on what you are looking for..


i have lamb  and thinking about goat
the price is the same? 
i'm really curious about black trio in shiny goat skin, unfortunately i don't have any céline boutique nearby


----------



## cjl0413

Kajleen said:


> looks gorgeous!
> 
> what do you think about the goat leather?




I love it! Looks more durable than lambskin and it is really soft


----------



## cjl0413

rowy65 said:


> So pretty ladies!  It's making me very impatient for my preorder from Department Feminin.




Thanks  show us pictures when you get yours!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kadacasin said:


> View attachment 3043881
> View attachment 3043882
> 
> Hi! Heres the mod pics! Im 5'


You look good and beautiful bag! Great color


----------



## cherie_cc

Kajleen said:


> i have lamb  and thinking about goat
> the price is the same?
> i'm really curious about black trio in shiny goat skin, unfortunately i don't have any céline boutique nearby



I saw it in Celine shop in Germany. The goat and shinny goat are little bit more expensive than lamb. Around 50 euro diff for large trio.


----------



## ag681

Can't get enough of my first Celine  Found her a week ago in the damaged bin. Can't find anything wrong but a few light scratches! So in love! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jennytiu

stefeilnately said:


> My first Trio! navy in goat leather




I have the same bag but in lambskin. To be honest I didn't know they came jn goatskin before I saw your post!


----------



## rowy65

ag681 said:


> Can't get enough of my first Celine  Found her a week ago in the damaged bin. Can't find anything wrong but a few light scratches! So in love! Thanks for letting me share!



Damaged bin?!    What a great find!   Congrats!


----------



## ag681

rowy65 said:


> Damaged bin?!    What a great find!   Congrats!


Thank you!!! I'm still tripping out I found her. Lol.


----------



## Kajleen

cherie_cc said:


> I saw it in Celine shop in Germany. The goat and shinny goat are little bit more expensive than lamb. Around 50 euro diff for large trio.


thank you! and did you like the shinny goat skin? does not look too ostentatiously or you know...'cheesy'?


----------



## Kajleen

ag681 said:


> Can't get enough of my first Celine  Found her a week ago in the damaged bin. Can't find anything wrong but a few light scratches! So in love! Thanks for letting me share!


BIN?  OMG!!!


----------



## ag681

Kajleen said:


> BIN?  OMG!!!


Oops sorry it was more like a section!


----------



## drati

stefeilnately said:


> My first Trio! navy in goat leather



Beautiful.


----------



## drati

ag681 said:


> Can't get enough of my first Celine  Found her a week ago in the damaged bin. Can't find anything wrong but a few light scratches! So in love! Thanks for letting me share!



Oh you lucky thing. Gorgeous. My black trio gets so much use -- love it.


----------



## cherie_cc

Kajleen said:


> thank you! and did you like the shinny goat skin? does not look too ostentatiously or you know...'cheesy'?



No I dont like shinny. And it Seems easy to have wrinkles on the bag as they they soft shinny bag.


----------



## pandaaa

For those of you who live in a city with a Celine boutique, what is the stock like for Trios? Are many colours usually available? Are there seasonal colours that are harder to find?

Thanks!


----------



## kadacasin

ag681 said:


> Can't get enough of my first Celine  Found her a week ago in the damaged bin. Can't find anything wrong but a few light scratches! So in love! Thanks for letting me share!




[emoji7] so lucky!


----------



## cherie_cc

pandaaa said:


> For those of you who live in a city with a Celine boutique, what is the stock like for Trios? Are many colours usually available? Are there seasonal colours that are harder to find?
> 
> Thanks!



i visited Celine boutique in Germany last month, their trios are keep in the drawer. I asked them and they opened the drawer for me to choose. Its like rainbow colour and have diff material to choose. I have noticed that they only display few style n colour. You should always ask them.  They usually have more style n colour in the drawer or cupboard (I also had similar experience in hawaii, the store mgr opened the cupboard for me which was a 5 level shelfs with diff colour n material for trapaz). Hope this help &#128522;


----------



## juzzernaut

Hi ladies! I'm looking at buying a trio, but I'm unsure about what size to get. I'm going based on how the small vs large looks on. Which size do you guys think looks better?


----------



## michellexo

How much is it to pre order a small trio in DF? x


----------



## michellexo

rowy65 said:


> So pretty ladies!  It's making me very impatient for my preorder from Department Feminin.




Hii !! How much is it to pre order a small trio and how long does it usually take? &#128513;


----------



## Kajleen

cherie_cc said:


> No I dont like shinny. And it Seems easy to have wrinkles on the bag as they they soft shinny bag.


thank you for your helpful answear! exactly what I thought


----------



## rowy65

michellexo said:


> Hii !! How much is it to pre order a small trio and how long does it usually take? &#128513;



I was told to expect my dark green trio either end of June or beginning of July.   I'm in the US so there was significant savings ordering from DF.   I just have to be responsible for tax and duties after &#128556;


----------



## michellexo

rowy65 said:


> I was told to expect my dark green trio either end of June or beginning of July.   I'm in the US so there was significant savings ordering from DF.   I just have to be responsible for tax and duties after &#128556;



Correct me if im wrong but the retail for celine trio (small) is now 680 isnt it? Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

michellexo said:


> Correct me if im wrong but the retail for celine trio (small) is now 680 isnt it? Thanks!



Current price in USD is $1050 for the regular.   I think $1100 for the large


----------



## Zoe C

michellexo said:


> Correct me if im wrong but the retail for celine trio (small) is now 680 isnt it? Thanks!




Hello, in Departement Feminin it is 583,33 before taxes.


----------



## jlians

My Celine small trio in grass.


----------



## StarBrite310

Just wanted to offer an update about how much I am LOVING my large black Trio. Been wearing it almost constantly for 4 months now and except for one area on the bottom corner which is a little scuffed, the rest is perfect. I occasionally put Cadillac leather conditioner on it and the bag looks great. I know people complained about the strap breaking or whatnot, but so far knock on wood, I have not experienced this. I love the bag so much that I'm planning to purchase the large in Oxblood probably sometime this month


----------



## Jwynter

Following the positivity theme about the trio that I purchased just over a month ago I am loving it and looking to buy another colour [emoji126]&#127997;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kajleen

After three weeks my new Celine Large Trio in Black Lamb skin is back home  I had problem with the strap, it starts cracking after three months for occasional using my trio. I'm so happy I can start using this amazing bag again and very satisfied with Celine service.


----------



## rowy65

Gorgeous!   So happy to know customer service did right by your Trio!


----------



## rowy65

I finally joined the club!  My regular trio in dark green from Department Feminin.  Super fast shipping, was expecting it on Thursday so great surprise today


----------



## Zoe C

rowy65 said:


> I finally joined the club!  My regular trio in dark green from Department Feminin.  Super fast shipping, was expecting it on Thursday so great surprise today




It is GORGEOUS!! Congrats  and welcome to the club.

And yes, their CS is great, they are very efficient on everything. I loove buying from them.


----------



## Kajleen

rowy65 said:


> I finally joined the club!  My regular trio in dark green from Department Feminin.  Super fast shipping, was expecting it on Thursday so great surprise today




Thank you for your kind words and I love your trio, this colour is amazing especialy for upcoming f/w season. Stunning piece!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Officially in the club too with my Python small trio!! 


Had to wait 3 weeks to get her but I'm so elateddddd


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rowy65 said:


> I finally joined the club!  My regular trio in dark green from Department Feminin.  Super fast shipping, was expecting it on Thursday so great surprise today


Dark and bold. I like it. Congrats


----------



## rowy65

Zoe C said:


> It is GORGEOUS!! Congrats  and welcome to the club.
> 
> And yes, their CS is great, they are very efficient on everything. I loove buying from them.





Kajleen said:


> Thank you for your kind words and I love your trio, this colour is amazing especialy for upcoming f/w season. Stunning piece!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Dark and bold. I like it. Congrats



Thanks all!   So excited and super thrilled of how much it holds &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;  I'm excited about buying another one and interchanging the pouches.   Oxblood sounds lovely, I will keep my eye out for it!


----------



## rowy65

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3056431
> 
> 
> 
> Officially in the club too with my Python small trio!!
> 
> 
> Had to wait 3 weeks to get her but I'm so elateddddd



Good gosh!  This is a very special piece!   Congrats!


----------



## Kajleen

python one is so special! congrats! 

oxblood is stunning colour, i waaant ...  and yes trio holds so much, it's amazing bag


----------



## nilla976

Hi can anyone help me with identifying the colour of a trio. If the label says 11YE is this the sun yellow? I'm looking to buy the bag in a couple of hours so a quick reply would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LOUKPEACH

It's either Saffron or Sunflower


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know what the price of the trio is after the recent price increase? Is it $1050 for small and $1100 for large? Or did the prices not change for trio?


----------



## nilla976

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's either Saffron or Sunflower


Thanks! I've bought it so i'll upload a picture when it arrives!!


----------



## jamies

Hi  I have the option of buying a white trio for a great price. Thoughts? Does it get very dirty? What do you think about white bags?

Thanks!


----------



## Jwynter

Hi Everyone 
I have a black trio and I'm loving it so much I want another colour ! 
What colour do you recommend 
A blue ?
Red?
Grey?


----------



## ayumiken

jamies said:


> Hi  I have the option of buying a white trio for a great price. Thoughts? Does it get very dirty? What do you think about white bags?
> 
> Thanks!


When it comes to Celine bags, I think it doesn't get dirty that easy because of its material quality.  It is not a cotton type which can easily get dirty.  Celine bag is made of different material quality that can preserve its color for a longer period of time.  So, you can choose the color you want.


----------



## ayumiken

Jwynter said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have a black trio and I'm loving it so much I want another colour !
> What colour do you recommend
> A blue ?
> Red?
> Grey?


In my opinion, when you choose another color, it has to do with your gender and your favorite colors.  And for a female, i think light blue can be another option. Red can be very harmful to the eyes but if you love red then go for it.  And grey for me is not very attractive color but if you wish to collect that color then go for it anyway the price will not matter on its color.  But for the best color to recommend, blue is a kind one. Good luck for your next option without regret.


----------



## Jwynter

ayumiken said:


> In my opinion, when you choose another color, it has to do with your gender and your favorite colors.  And for a female, i think light blue can be another option. Red can be very harmful to the eyes but if you love red then go for it.  And grey for me is not very attractive color but if you wish to collect that color then go for it anyway the price will not matter on its color.  But for the best color to recommend, blue is a kind one. Good luck for your next option without regret.




Yes I very much agree.
I don't believe I would wear red as much and  grey may not be sustainable.

A blue trio may be the choice [emoji170]
Plus I have a son so it's a nice sentimental colour


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jwynter said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have a black trio and I'm loving it so much I want another colour !
> What colour do you recommend
> A blue ?
> Red?
> Grey?


Indigo Blue!


----------



## melodiamoona

Just placed my order for a regular trio in terracota I'm so excited! Hopefully it's more pink based in real life and less brown than it appears in picture! So happy to finally join the club!


----------



## jamies

Does anyone have an SA at any store who might have trios on sale? Outlets, etc.
If not, has anyone ever gotten one on sale and could tell me where?
Thanks!


----------



## miumiume

jamies said:


> Hi  I have the option of buying a white trio for a great price. Thoughts? Does it get very dirty? What do you think about white bags?
> 
> Thanks!


Love a white bag! Don't know what the other person who responded meant when they said "different material and quality" lol but yes a white bag WILL get dirty, it's... white...

That being said, if you don't wear indigo denim and treat it before hand I say go for it! You can always professionally clean it


----------



## cherlynk

chelleart said:


> My SS15 pre-order finally arrived from DF.
> 
> Small fluorescent yellow.
> 
> I was worried about the color because pictures can never capture the true shade. As soon as I opened the dust bag though I knew I made the right choice. This will definitely be my go to bag this Spring and Summer!
> 
> View attachment 2907393
> View attachment 2907394



How's your bag holding up?  I'm very tempted to get the trio in this shade of yellow but am afraid of the leather darkening.


----------



## Ms. Khaii

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the trio is after the recent price increase? Is it $1050 for small and $1100 for large? Or did the prices not change for trio?



+1 
Does anyone know current prices?

There is a celine Trio on MyHabit for 1260 + tax (around 1300+)


----------



## chelleart

cherlynk said:


> How's your bag holding up?  I'm very tempted to get the trio in this shade of yellow but am afraid of the leather darkening.




It's still bright and gorgeous! No darkening or fading whatsoever - and I kind of abused it in June when I went to Greece for vacation.  The shade I got was Fluorescent Yellow which is definitely a lot brighter than the yellow from previous seasons. It has a very neon tone to it which I love and it really makes my outfits pop! Good luck!


----------



## alyssalenore

I bought two Trio's last year and am getting more use out of my black large than my red large. So I think I'm going to post her up for sale. Does anyone know of a reliable place to sell my Large Red Trio without a company cutting out too much from my sale?


----------



## cherlynk

chelleart said:


> It's still bright and gorgeous! No darkening or fading whatsoever - and I kind of abused it in June when I went to Greece for vacation.  The shade I got was Fluorescent Yellow which is definitely a lot brighter than the yellow from previous seasons. It has a very neon tone to it which I love and it really makes my outfits pop! Good luck!



Thank you! I pulled the trigger, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## lms910

alyssalenore said:


> I bought two Trio's last year and am getting more use out of my black large than my red large. So I think I'm going to post her up for sale. Does anyone know of a reliable place to sell my Large Red Trio without a company cutting out too much from my sale?


I usually sell my bag on ebay...and even though they take 13% (between their cut and paypal 3%), the items always sell and I get my payment quickly.  I just did my first sale on Tradesy and am awaiting my payment...says it takes 4 days after delivery to get paid.  They take 9% then charge 2.9% to "cash out" so 11.9% total which is less than ebay.


----------



## kaz37

I'd like to know this too. I brought my large black Trio a few weeks ago on a whim and have only used it a couple of times so I think it's time to let it go!

for some reason the post I was quoting didn't. I need to know the best place to sell my Trio not ebay!


----------



## michellexo

kaz37 said:


> I'd like to know this too. I brought my large black Trio a few weeks ago on a whim and have only used it a couple of times so I think it's time to let it go!
> 
> for some reason the post I was quoting didn't. I need to know the best place to sell my Trio not ebay!


 
How much you planning to sell hun? I know webuydesigner from knightsbridge buys designer bag, although not sure how much they take off for their percentage. x


----------



## kaz37

michellexo said:


> How much you planning to sell hun? I know webuydesigner from knightsbridge buys designer bag, although not sure how much they take off for their percentage. x



Not sure - I also have 6 or more LV bags hidden at the back of my wardrobe so I will contact webuydesigner and require - thanks!


----------



## Mbloom06

just got the shiny goatskin trio in size large it is amazing - Sandy at NM orlando was excellent if you need help!


----------



## Marritvanden

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I live in the Netherlands! Next week I'm hopefully going to buy a black large Céline Trio bag in Paris at the Céline store  -fingers crossed -. The only thing that worries me is; if I need customers/guarantee service, do I have to come back to Paris or is it possible to arrange that in the Netherlands (no official Céline store, only selling points)?


----------



## Sculli

Marritvanden said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I live in the Netherlands! Next week I'm hopefully going to buy a black large Céline Trio bag in Paris at the Céline store  -fingers crossed -. The only thing that worries me is; if I need customers/guarantee service, do I have to come back to Paris or is it possible to arrange that in the Netherlands (no official Céline store, only selling points)?




Hi Marrit,
I saw a large black trio at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam, but it was a grained kind of leather, more sturdy in my opinion & very pretty. About the guarantee in the Netherlands, I don't think they will have it, since there is no main store.


----------



## Francis T

Marritvanden said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I live in the Netherlands! Next week I'm hopefully going to buy a black large Céline Trio bag in Paris at the Céline store  -fingers crossed -. The only thing that worries me is; if I need customers/guarantee service, do I have to come back to Paris or is it possible to arrange that in the Netherlands (no official Céline store, only selling points)?




Kikki Niesten in Maastricht sells Celine. You could call them and ask about their service


----------



## shoes4ever

Large trio in fluro pink


----------



## shoes4ever




----------



## skyqueen

shoes4ever said:


> Large trio in fluro pink




What a color...enjoy [emoji178]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shoes4ever said:


>


Cute little bag!


----------



## shoes4ever

skyqueen said:


> What a color...enjoy [emoji178]





LOUKPEACH said:


> Cute little bag!



Thank You skyqueen and LOUKPEACH


----------



## Sissi_

Hi everyone,

I just got my first Céline bag yesterday, a black trio. I am so happy! 

How do you take care of your trios?They told me at the store not to spray it with a leather spray but to put on some leather cream. Have you done this right in the beginning? I am a bit skeptical about leather cream though...

- S


----------



## shan88

Sissi_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my first Céline bag yesterday, a black trio. I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you take care of your trios?They told me at the store not to spray it with a leather spray but to put on some leather cream. Have you done this right in the beginning? I am a bit skeptical about leather cream though...
> 
> 
> 
> - S




Congrats on your first celine, I never treated mine with anything, just turned it inside out sometimes to clean out the dust and wiped the outside with baby wipes and it held up beautifully.


----------



## Kajleen

I use for my trio Collonil foam 3 in 1. And sometimes Collonil Nano Spray (great against water/rain). Did you ask them why don't use the leather spray for the trios?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm considering the small trio for everyday bag. does the small strap hurt your shoulder when it's pretty heavy? and i keep on reading problem about the thin strap not being strong enough and it got me worried 

i'm also considering between the grained and the smooth on the small trio. 
the grained looks tougher but i love the smooth lambskin


----------



## Sissi_

Thank you guys for your replies  

No, I didn't ask the reason, I was in that shopping rush of getting my first Céline, if you know what I mean   I asked right up if I should spray the bag because that is something that I would have otherwise done. The SA just said no,no don't do that, just use a leather cream. Hmhph, but I also forgot to ask if she meant that I should do it right away or if some dirt comes on it. 

I am just hesitant to use leather cream as I think it makes the leather less shiny, at least on some my Mulberry bags. They are different type of leather though, but still? 

I would like to do use some kind of product on it before taking it to use, just to make sure it stays nice for a long time


----------



## Kajleen

Kajleen said:


> I use Collonil Foam 3 in 1 for my trio and it work great. I use the foam before first use. Sometimes I use Collonil Nano spray it is amazing water/rain. Did you ask them why not use spray for trios?





Mbloom06 said:


> just got the shiny goatskin trio in size large it is amazing - Sandy at NM orlando was excellent if you need help!



ooh, please show us some photos 
i haven't seen this model yet


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the latest price of the small trio at dept feminin is 625 exc vat when I asked them yesterday

question: how many leather type are there for the trio? 
I've seen the lambskin the most and the grained leather. is the grained leather the same with goatskin?


----------



## Marritvanden

I've been a couple of days in Paris and I wanted to buy a the black Trio in large in Galerie Lafayette at the Céline store, but is costs 850! I was shocked because I thought they were 750-780.


----------



## Kajleen

:-o 
I bought mine large trio black (lamb skin) in February and it was 780. The price increase is really huge!


----------



## Marritvanden

Kajleen said:


> :-o
> I bought mine large trio black (lamb skin) in February and it was 780. The price increase is really huge!




This was a lamb skin to. The small one was 750. Maybe because Galerie Lafayette is a big luxurious shopping centre they cost a lot more. Still a huge bummer.


----------



## Marritvanden

Bad news. It is because of a price raise. The bag is now in the Fall 2015 collection.  I've had contact with Céline.



> In response to your demand, the Céline Trio Bag is currently presented with our Fall 2015 Collection.
> This model is offered in two dimensions: Large and Classic.
> The current price of the Large Trio bag in Smooth Lambskin is 850  and this price was modified with the arrive of the Fall season in our boutiques.
> Please be informed that the rice of our models is revaluated one a year regarding the cost of manufacturing.


----------



## Jadpe

Marritvanden said:


> Bad news. It is because of a price raise. The bag is now in the Fall 2015 collection.  I've had contact with Céline.


Ha the cost of manufacturing, I think it's the high demand of the trio bags 

Glad I own already two! But I would love to add a red or pink one to my collection.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I have the small pink trio coming next week! so excited


----------



## bushiesushie

Hi all! 

I'm new to this forum  I read that some of you buy your Celine online, like Department Feminine? How do you do that? I can't see Celine bags sold anywhere online? Please share! 

And also. I bought a trio on eBay previously and I'm wondering, does the serial number appear on different sides of the middle pocket? Does it sometimes differ? 

Thanks!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

bushiesushie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum  I read that some of you buy your Celine online, like Department Feminine? How do you do that? I can't see Celine bags sold anywhere online? Please share!
> 
> 
> 
> And also. I bought a trio on eBay previously and I'm wondering, does the serial number appear on different sides of the middle pocket? Does it sometimes differ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




you have to sign up at the site. or email them ask for Celine stocks


----------



## Little_S

I am considering the navy in goat and black in lamb, any suggestions? I like the black in lamb skin, but scared of the stretches 

Thanks for your input


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Little_S said:


> I am considering the navy in goat and black in lamb, any suggestions? I like the black in lamb skin, but scared of the stretches
> 
> Thanks for your input




I've seen the goat in person and I don't like it as much as the lambskin. goatskin seems more durable but not as pretty as lamb. somehow the smooth and the style works better.


----------



## Little_S

seahorseinstripes said:


> I've seen the goat in person and I don't like it as much as the lambskin. goatskin seems more durable but not as pretty as lamb. somehow the smooth and the style works better.




Thanks Seahorseinstripes! how about the size? Does it look too big on me? I am only 5"2. Actually I brought the large one in black lambskin, but I have a second thought now. Sadly the store only have small/regular size in Royal blue, but I prefer Black. 

Should I keep or return or exchange


----------



## Little_S

Forgot to attach a photo


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Little_S said:


> Thanks Seahorseinstripes! how about the size? Does it look too big on me? I am only 5"2. Actually I brought the large one in black lambskin, but I have a second thought now. Sadly the store only have small/regular size in Royal blue, but I prefer Black.
> 
> Should I keep or return or exchange




I'm 5"4 and I prefer the small. but the large looks ok on you IMO. you're not loving it ? 
the reason I prefer the small also because it limited what I carry inside the bag so it doesn't get too heavy or bulky for the thin strap.


----------



## Little_S

seahorseinstripes said:


> I'm 5"4 and I prefer the small. but the large looks ok on you IMO. you're not loving it ?
> the reason I prefer the small also because it limited what I carry inside the bag so it doesn't get too heavy or bulky for the thin strap.





Thanks Seahorseinstripes. 
I like the cute small one, but my local store doesn't have it in black, and the next shipment will come in November  here is the photo of the small one on me. 

The fact is it's 3cm difference in width, does it really look different?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Little_S said:


> Thanks Seahorseinstripes.
> I like the cute small one, but my local store doesn't have it in black, and the next shipment will come in November  here is the photo of the small one on me.
> 
> The fact is it's 3cm difference in width, does it really look different?





it does look different to me. I think mostly from when it's carried cross body. but it all depends on you. sometimes there are that split of a moment when you know which is the right one. but when you start to second guessing that's when it get confusing lol. well, that what happens to me. I tried both size at the store and I know right away I like the small more. but then I think about how the large can fit a bit more for my wallet and stuff and that's when I got confused.
I do prefer the black in large and colour in small size.


----------



## Little_S

seahorseinstripes said:


> it does look different to me. I think mostly from when it's carried cross body. but it all depends on you. sometimes there are that split of a moment when you know which is the right one. but when you start to second guessing that's when it get confusing lol. well, that what happens to me. I tried both size at the store and I know right away I like the small more. but then I think about how the large can fit a bit more for my wallet and stuff and that's when I got confused.
> I do prefer the black in large and colour in small size.




Lol, I am with you. I prefer the small one but when ppl say the big one fits more, I was leaning to big. After returning home with big one, I had my second thought, do I really need to put that many things in my bag 

Since the store do s not have a small in black, I am persuading myself the black one looks nice in large and Colour in small. Lol...

Forgot to mention, I really like the style in this photo, and my SA said it's in big? I am a bit confused.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Little_S said:


> Lol, I am with you. I prefer the small one but when ppl say the big one fits more, I was leaning to big. After returning home with big one, I had my second thought, do I really need to put that many things in my bag
> 
> Since the store do s not have a small in black, I am persuading myself the black one looks nice in large and Colour in small. Lol...
> 
> Forgot to mention, I really like the style in this photo, and my SA said it's in big? I am a bit confused.




it's hard to tell. sometimes I can't tell the difference unless there's a comparison next to it lol
I tried the sizes twice at the store wearing different outfit style and colour and on 1 outfit I feel the large looks tad too big but when I wear layered outfit the large looks ok  
that made me feel a bit more confused as well then I just purchased a givenchy mini pandora which I adore, it's so comfortable and light weight so I decided to get the small because I got bigger bag to fit more things that I don't have to baby as much


----------



## bushiesushie

Hi guys i need your expertise! 

My Trio has a serial number with 2letters - 2letters - 4numbers 

XX - XX - 1234 

Is that a problem?! Most bags I've seen only has 

X - XX - 1234 

Please what do you think?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Little_S said:


> Forgot to attach a photo



imho, I think the large looks really good on you. It doesn't look overwhelming at all but of course, I will also factor in the essentials you need to bring along. I myself, have the large and tend not to overstuff it as I read so many opinions of the strap breaking so in all, I tend to only carry my wallet, card case, phone, lip gloss, hand cream, keys and that's about it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Little_S said:


> Forgot to attach a photo
> View attachment 3094727


Nice!


----------



## Kajleen

Little_S said:


> Forgot to attach a photo
> View attachment 3094727



In my opinion the large size looks absolutely perfect on you!  
Great choice!
I have the large one in lamb skin too and I'm 5"5
Maybe photos comparing small and large size are not entirely accurate and acts there an optical illusion, because the small trio is taken from bigger distance (in mirror) than the large one
And I think the large one is fine to not be overstuff, I don't like the bag like this


----------



## Kajleen

seahorseinstripes said:


> it does look different to me. I think mostly from when it's carried cross body. but it all depends on you. sometimes there are that split of a moment when you know which is the right one. but when you start to second guessing that's when it get confusing lol. well, that what happens to me. I tried both size at the store and I know right away I like the small more. but then I think about how the large can fit a bit more for my wallet and stuff and that's when I got confused.
> I do prefer the black in large and colour in small size.


exactly!


----------



## Kajleen

Little_S said:


> I am considering the navy in goat and black in lamb, any suggestions? I like the black in lamb skin, but scared of the stretches
> 
> Thanks for your input
> View attachment 3094681



I decided over this as well! Lamb skin or goat skin because of its durability? I choose lamb skin although I have quite bad experience with lamb skin on trios - it get veiny at spots where you touch it the most. I'm careful (sometimes it up a little obsession) about when i touch it when i lift/heave the bag. But maybe the veiny thing is at the end the uniqueness of every single trios. 

And the big and main reason why I choose the lamb skin at the end was what wrote @seahorseinstripes



seahorseinstripes said:


> I've seen the goat in person and I don't like it as much as the lambskin. goatskin seems more durable but not as pretty as lamb. somehow the smooth and the style works better.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

welcoming my new to me small trio in fluo pink. I fell in love with the size when I try it in store and I stumble on this preloved couple of days later and decided to purchase it. and it fits my small wallet as well so it's perfect


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seahorseinstripes said:


> welcoming my new to me small trio in fluo pink. I fell in love with the size when I try it in store and I stumble on this preloved couple of days later and decided to purchase it. and it fits my small wallet as well so it's perfect
> View attachment 3095969
> 
> View attachment 3095970


Very cute and you have a nice collection!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very cute and you have a nice collection!




thanks dear


----------



## Little_S

Thank you ladies for your great suggestions. I decided to exchange it to small size.  

I only put a card case, car keys, lipstick and mobile phone in the bag and I am ready to go  

I was mad the other day and checked the Celine website to find all the stores here in Australia. Lucky! There is a small one in Black in Melbourne though I was told the waiting list is long (100+) in Sydney store. 

Here is the beauty It surprised me this Monday when I opened the door. I am over the moon now.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Little_S

seahorseinstripes said:


> welcoming my new to me small trio in fluo pink. I fell in love with the size when I try it in store and I stumble on this preloved couple of days later and decided to purchase it. and it fits my small wallet as well so it's perfect
> View attachment 3095969
> 
> View attachment 3095970




Love the colour! Eye-catching


----------



## Sissi_

I'm still a bit undecided on how I should protect my trio. Can I just presume that it will not "go bad" if I don't put anything on it? 


As I said before, they told be specifically at the store not to spray it with anything..But can it really do harm to the bag?


----------



## Sculli

Sissi_ said:


> I'm still a bit undecided on how I should protect my trio. Can I just presume that it will not "go bad" if I don't put anything on it?
> 
> 
> As I said before, they told be specifically at the store not to spray it with anything..But can it really do harm to the bag?




I just sprayed collonil nano waterproof spray, it's alright. Mine is lambskin, I don't think it will Harm the bag. But everything is done at your own risk.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

yay congratulation on finding that 




Little_S said:


> Thank you ladies for your great suggestions. I decided to exchange it to small size.
> 
> I only put a card case, car keys, lipstick and mobile phone in the bag and I am ready to go
> 
> I was mad the other day and checked the Celine website to find all the stores here in Australia. Lucky! There is a small one in Black in Melbourne though I was told the waiting list is long (100+) in Sydney store.
> 
> Here is the beauty It surprised me this Monday when I opened the door. I am over the moon now.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## StarBrite310

The best products for my bags that I personally use and never had a problem with are Vectra spray, which is used to protect the bag from any stains (can be bought on HomeDepot.com) and then Cadillac Leather Conditioner and Cleaner, which I buy in the handbag department at Nordstrom. My black Trio is holding up beautifully and I've worn it almost everyday since March.


----------



## Milky caramel

Does anyone have a TRIO in cowhide leather. I just got a large chocolate brown one over d phone but don't know how the leather wears, if it delicate or not and d long term appearance. Pls any Intel will be appreciated.


----------



## ArianasRomeo

Does the large trio fit an ipad air?


----------



## hawaiilei

ArianasRomeo said:


> Does the large trio fit an ipad air?



No. Maybe a mini or a kindle.


----------



## Sissi_

StarBrite310 said:


> The best products for my bags that I personally use and never had a problem with are Vectra spray, which is used to protect the bag from any stains (can be bought on HomeDepot.com) and then Cadillac Leather Conditioner and Cleaner, which I buy in the handbag department at Nordstrom. My black Trio is holding up beautifully and I've worn it almost everyday since March.


 


Thank you so much for the input! I'll try to find a retailer that ships to Finland


----------



## pookybear

loving my large trio  does anyone know how to adjust the strap length? I tried to undo the strap from the stud, but the ball just won't came through the hole and I'm afraid to pull harder. TIA!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Little_S said:


> Thank you ladies for your great suggestions. I decided to exchange it to small size.
> 
> I only put a card case, car keys, lipstick and mobile phone in the bag and I am ready to go
> 
> I was mad the other day and checked the Celine website to find all the stores here in Australia. Lucky! There is a small one in Black in Melbourne though I was told the waiting list is long (100+) in Sydney store.
> 
> Here is the beauty It surprised me this Monday when I opened the door. I am over the moon now.  Thanks for letting me share


What a cool bag


----------



## ArianasRomeo

does anyone know the current price of a trio in hong kong?


----------



## Miss World

Little_S said:


> I am considering the navy in goat and black in lamb, any suggestions? I like the black in lamb skin, but scared of the stretches
> 
> Thanks for your input
> View attachment 3094681



Which one did you end up buying? I used to be so afraid of buying Lambskin bags because i was scared the bags would scratch but now i am totally in love with the look and feel of lambskin. Love the smoothness, looks very sleek and i don't mind scratches as it makes the bag more personal to me and more vintage looking. 

I love goatskin too as it doesn't show scratches, so if you are one of those people who will freak out about any type of scratch, then it's best to go for goat skin. but for the Celine Trio, i love smooth Lambskin.


----------



## Miss World

rowy65 said:


> I finally joined the club!  My regular trio in dark green from Department Feminin.  Super fast shipping, was expecting it on Thursday so great surprise today



I adore bags in dark forest green tones, would have loved to get my hands on a Celine Trio in this color. Congrats it's beautiful.


----------



## rowy65

Miss World said:


> I adore bags in dark forest green tones, would have loved to get my hands on a Celine Trio in this color. Congrats it's beautiful.



Thanks, I love the rich green also.  And the added fact I got it from DF!


----------



## Miss World

chelleart said:


> My SS15 pre-order finally arrived from DF.
> 
> Small fluorescent yellow.
> 
> I was worried about the color because pictures can never capture the true shade. As soon as I opened the dust bag though I knew I made the right choice. This will definitely be my go to bag this Spring and Summer!
> 
> View attachment 2907393
> View attachment 2907394



That is a beautiful shade of yellow. It is a muted shade of yellow which looks so wearable. I think the bright color bags look lovely in winter too. A lot of the fashionista's at fashion week always seem to wear really dark outfits during winter and have started wearing really bright red, orange and yellow bags, looks great. You definitely made a great choice.


----------



## Miss World

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a large in Emerald.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a picture of the regular in Storm?



Your outfit is on point, looks amazing with the Emerald green Celine Trio! Love the whole look on you!!! :kiss:


----------



## lv lover steph

Where can I get a large Trio now?  I haven't seen any recently...,


----------



## doongee

Hello everyone!
I just got home with my new Céline Trio small in black..
But my happiness and excitement about it didn't last long.
I just wanted to take each pocket off... just for no reason. That's when I saw that one button is well.. LOOSE!! I mean it won't come off. But it's not fully pushed to the leather... sorry... hope someone gets what I mean? (And I hope the photo is attached..)
I will call the boutique tomorrow. (I live 6 !!!! hours away from the next Céline boutique, haha..)
But has this happened to anyone before?
I mean.... It's a stupid super regular push-button.
For 750,- one would think they would put it on properly, right?!  
I read soooo many times that Céline bags have SUPERB quality and are one of the best around... Maybe the Trio is already considered "cheap" mass production though?
It's just my kind of luck... :'(


----------



## linda2705

doongee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just got home with my new Céline Trio small in black..
> But my happiness and excitement about it didn't last long.
> I just wanted to take each pocket off... just for no reason. That's when I saw that one button is well.. LOOSE!! I mean it won't come off. But it's not fully pushed to the leather... sorry... hope someone gets what I mean? (And I hope the photo is attached..)
> I will call the boutique tomorrow. (I live 6 !!!! hours away from the next Céline boutique, haha..)
> But has this happened to anyone before?
> I mean.... It's a stupid super regular push-button.
> For 750,- one would think they would put it on properly, right?!
> I read soooo many times that Céline bags have SUPERB quality and are one of the best around... Maybe the Trio is already considered "cheap" mass production though?
> It's just my kind of luck... :'(




Yes! This has happened to me sometime last year. I posted about it as well a few pages back. Post 1740 =). Except my whole button came off when I pulled it apart! I hadn't even used it yet. I don't have a Celine in my state either but I sent it back to where i purchased it from. They didn't replace it, the sent it back to head quarters to get fixed and it took 4months to get back to me!


----------



## linda2705

Alright guys, I know this may not be the best place to ask we are in a trio forum but I've been thinking about this for a while...

So I have a few black bags, my black side bags are: a large trio, ps11 classic, old medium chanel boy and jumbo classic flap as well as a prada saffiano lux tote and phillip lim pashli medium that i always wear with the strap. Bigger top handle black bags I have are: small givenchy antigona and celine mini luggage.

I also have a tricolour nano in bright blue as well as a red large trio.

I have been thinking if I should sell my large black trio as I feel as though I have accumulated a few black side bags that it may just get lost in my collection. I lovedddddd the large trio when I purchased it, hence why I went and purchased the red. i am now thinking that I should sell my black trio and phillip lim to fund a balenciaga town. I use my phillip Lim bag as an everyday bag as it is super durable and is a no brainer. I don't have to baby it at all and from research, I have read that balenciagas are super durable as well.

I just don't know if I should let go of my black trio, is one red one enough? amongst the other black bags I own? What do you guys think?

Thank you =)


----------



## Piarpreet

I bought a trio and them sold it right away. Too plain for me. It is a simple and useful bag but other than functionality and quality I dont see the point of owning one. I like bags that have a more unique look.


----------



## miss miniskirt

All I've heard is bad things about the trio I love the look & idea but was so off put after problems with straps & now buttons..I got a pouch instead & love it x


----------



## bobo2002

Hi ladies,

I  recently brought a celine trio bag, but the strap broke after a month of use. I know this happen a lot to trio bag but I am wondering where can I get it repair. What do you ladies recommend? I read all the post regarding celine repair but it seems like the celine boutique will not accept repair if it was not purchase though their retail store. 

I live in los angeles and do you guys think i can take it to Neiman Marcus for repair? I really want to  get it fix!!!


----------



## doongee

Hello dear everyone!

Update: just got my new trio replacement.
AFTER I called them they shipped it to me!!! I bet if I haven't called, they wouldn't have bothered for another week or even month!!!

Anywho... He new bag has these two straight vertical "marks" on the leather! On the very front where the logo is stamped on.
They're super straight and parallel, which makes me 99,9% sure it's due to some machinery...
Maybe from the heat stamp press?!?!
They're not scratches but definitively unnatural and NOT what they probably wanna sell as "natural material, therefore it's unique leather pattern and patina" of you know what I mean?
I'm just staring at those lines all the time when I carry the trio with me...
Does anyone have a bag with the same issue?
Is it even an issue?
Should I send it back AGAIN?

Photo isn't too good... But the vertical lines are parallel and same distance from the logo on each side.
Also there is a rather natural horizontal line going straight across.


----------



## littlegirlnyc

lv lover steph said:


> Where can I get a large Trio now?  I haven't seen any recently...,



I just bought a large trio from Barneys in NYC. They had a whole rack of large ones!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

doongee said:


> Hello dear everyone!
> 
> Update: just got my new trio replacement.
> AFTER I called them they shipped it to me!!! I bet if I haven't called, they wouldn't have bothered for another week or even month!!!
> 
> Anywho... He new bag has these two straight vertical "marks" on the leather! On the very front where the logo is stamped on.
> They're super straight and parallel, which makes me 99,9% sure it's due to some machinery...
> Maybe from the heat stamp press?!?!
> They're not scratches but definitively unnatural and NOT what they probably wanna sell as "natural material, therefore it's unique leather pattern and patina" of you know what I mean?
> I'm just staring at those lines all the time when I carry the trio with me...
> Does anyone have a bag with the same issue?
> Is it even an issue?
> Should I send it back AGAIN?
> 
> Photo isn't too good... But the vertical lines are parallel and same distance from the logo on each side.
> Also there is a rather natural horizontal line going straight across.


Nice!


----------



## nlovewpurses

Any news on new colors for cruise or spring/summer?


----------



## Daniellelindsay

Hello, I lost one part of my trio bag - the back compartment. Does anyone know if you can order just the one piece from Celine? Is there anything I can do? I appreciate any advice. Thank you.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

cjl0413 said:


> Got the same color as yours in small!!
> 
> View attachment 3042392



Love this color! Could someone tell me the season and color name? I have to track this down


----------



## cjl0413

hannah.hewi. said:


> Love this color! Could someone tell me the season and color name? I have to track this down




Hi! I bought it in mid June so I think it's from 2015 Fall. Not sure about the color since I left the tag in my parents' place. Hope that helps [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hannah.hewi.

cjl0413 said:


> Hi! I bought it in mid June so I think it's from 2015 Fall. Not sure about the color since I left the tag in my parents' place. Hope that helps [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you, I'll take the info and the Photo and show the girls at the Celine boutique! Planning on buying my first trio! Will post photos once I do


----------



## ipodgirl

bobo2002 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I  recently brought a celine trio bag, but the strap broke after a month of use. I know this happen a lot to trio bag but I am wondering where can I get it repair. What do you ladies recommend? I read all the post regarding celine repair but it seems like the celine boutique will not accept repair if it was not purchase though their retail store.
> 
> I live in los angeles and do you guys think i can take it to Neiman Marcus for repair? I really want to  get it fix!!!


Take it back to Neiman Marcus and ask! A few years ago one of my Balenciaga bags I bought at NM had some issues. They sent it somewhere else to fix it. Took a couple of months but it was still nice.


----------



## LnA

For those of you with the newer grained goatskin trios, can you post a pic of the unlined interior? I dropped by NM to check it out (they only had a bright green in regular if anyone's interested - no pics, sorry) and completely forgot to look inside.


----------



## cjl0413

hannah.hewi. said:


> Thank you, I'll take the info and the Photo and show the girls at the Celine boutique! Planning on buying my first trio! Will post photos once I do




You are very welcome! And good luck on your bag hunting!!!


----------



## Milky caramel

My new Trio in chocolate brown. I'm so in luv.


----------



## LnA

LnA said:


> For those of you with the newer grained goatskin trios, can you post a pic of the unlined interior? I dropped by NM to check it out (they only had a bright green in regular if anyone's interested - no pics, sorry) and completely forgot to look inside.




Bumping for anyone who has a grained goatskin trio.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Milky caramel said:


> My new Trio in chocolate brown. I'm so in luv.


Good one!


----------



## xxjoolisa

I just got navy in goatskin. Can anyone who has the trio in goatskin share their thoughts?


----------



## xxjoolisa

Will post one later when I received it.


----------



## Milky caramel

LOUKPEACH said:


> Good one!


Thanks


----------



## pookybear

Milky caramel said:


> My new Trio in chocolate brown. I'm so in luv.




Love! Congrats!


----------



## Milky caramel

pookybear said:


> Love! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## china_doll

Hey trio owners...Not sure where to turn for this but I need a receipt for a Celine Trio bag (small version in black) paid for in cash (Canadian or US dollars). If someone has one they can give me I would greatly appreciate it!!!!


----------



## cassisberry

Beautiful!



Milky caramel said:


> My new Trio in chocolate brown. I'm so in luv.


----------



## Milky caramel

cassisberry said:


> Beautiful!


I know. Thanks!


----------



## mintmatcha

I think the straps on trios are really prone to cracking and breaking lol.. I bought mine in July last year but have only used less than 5 times since then.. but the strap "coating" is starting to crack and I'm quite worried that it will eventually break apart.... so I'm using it like a hand-held clutch instead

Nonetheless it's a handy but roomy bag and the price is more afforable compared to other ones =)


----------



## coquettebags

mintmatcha said:


> I think the straps on trios are really prone to cracking and breaking lol.. I bought mine in July last year but have only used less than 5 times since then.. but the strap "coating" is starting to crack and I'm quite worried that it will eventually break apart.... so I'm using it like a hand-held clutch instead
> 
> Nonetheless it's a handy but roomy bag and the price is more afforable compared to other ones =)




You are right. I think it happens no matter what. I bought mine a year and a half ago in Europe. I took it to my Celine in Neiman Marcus and the SA says it can be fixed as long as you have the original Celine receipt. It is also free for repair under 2 years so I am going to get this down after xmas.


----------



## kellysjy

Joined the trio club  large black


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kellysjy said:


> Joined the trio club  large black


Great shot!!! love


----------



## mintmatcha

kellysjy said:


> Joined the trio club  large black


 

Love it! I'm debating if I should get a large trip in goat leather.. with a more pebbled surface (?). Not sure if they have that but I've seen goat leather in other colors!


----------



## kellysjy

They do not have black in goat if I'm not wrong


----------



## LnA

kellysjy said:


> They do not have black in goat if I'm not wrong




I've only seen the goat in navy, grey, and a bright green color.


----------



## mintmatcha

kellysjy said:


> They do not have black in goat if I'm not wrong


 



LnA said:


> I've only seen the goat in navy, grey, and a bright green color.


 

Thank you both! Let me check out what they offer  
Would be happy to get a grey too - does that come with gold or silver hardware? TIA!


----------



## cherie_cc

My trio in navy
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love this new leather finish.. Best travel buddy.. You dont need to care about wet n wrinkles


----------



## lms910

Road trippin...in her Goyard Artois!


----------



## mintmatcha

cherie_cc said:


> My trio in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218290
> 
> Love this new leather finish.. Best travel buddy.. You dont need to care about wet n wrinkles


 
I want to get this leather too.. believe that's a goat skin and looks more sturdy compared to the lamb skin


----------



## cherie_cc

mintmatcha said:


> I want to get this leather too.. believe that's a goat skin and looks more sturdy compared to the lamb skin



Yes, this is goat skin.. I bought it in Germany. The SA told me goat skin only have navy blue no black. 
I have both lamb n goat skin.. I usually use goat these days cos is much carefree.. You don't even need to worry about raining.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3221143
> 
> Road trippin...in her Goyard Artois!


Love both bags


----------



## StarBrite310

I'm still using my large black Trio almost everyday this year! It's really the best bag! For Christmas I received it in burgundy after lusting over this color for months


----------



## StarBrite310

mintmatcha said:


> I think the straps on trios are really prone to cracking and breaking lol.. I bought mine in July last year but have only used less than 5 times since then.. but the strap "coating" is starting to crack and I'm quite worried that it will eventually break apart.... so I'm using it like a hand-held clutch instead
> 
> Nonetheless it's a handy but roomy bag and the price is more afforable compared to other ones =)



I have used my black Trio practically everyday since this past March and I have had absolutely no cracking on the straps. May I ask if you stuffed your purse where it was very heavy because maybe that can be a culprit?


----------



## mintmatcha

StarBrite310 said:


> I have used my black Trio practically everyday since this past March and I have had absolutely no cracking on the straps. May I ask if you stuffed your purse where it was very heavy because maybe that can be a culprit?


 
Unfortunately no..I used to baby the bag a lot due to the thin strap. I usually just put my phone, my keys and just a card holder - it looks as if I put nothing in it  Now with that crack I just use my Trio as a hand-held clutch.

I guess..mine might be from a batch with some minor defects but this issue doesn't seem to be uncommon among the Trio owners  Glad to know that your Trio is sturdy


----------



## auntynat

Stunning colour! Enjoy, it's a lovely Christmas gift!


----------



## Miss World

StarBrite310 said:


> I'm still using my large black Trio almost everyday this year! It's really the best bag! For Christmas I received it in burgundy after lusting over this color for months



Congrats on your new Celine Trio. You have two classic colors now, black and burgundy. You might end up with a whole collection of Celine Trio bags in all different beautiful colors. We can only dream.


----------



## Miss World

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3221143
> 
> Road trippin...in her Goyard Artois!



Great picture, love the pop of color peeking out! I absolutely love your Goyard Artois bag too! I think i may need to delve into the world of Goyard too as i love the look of their Goyard Saigon bag!


----------



## Miss World

cherie_cc said:


> My trio in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218290
> 
> Love this new leather finish.. Best travel buddy.. You dont need to care about wet n wrinkles



Ohh where did you purchase the grained leather Celine Trio from? Looks so lush


----------



## lms910

Miss World said:


> Ohh where did you purchase the grained leather Celine Trio from? Looks so lush




I just got a grained one from Neimans in Houston! They had blue green and red


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lovely! Enjoy it!


----------



## htina

Hi everyone - I'll be traveling to Europe in April and I'm interested in purchasing the mini Trio in black once I'm there. I know it's still quite a few months away but I can't wait!  

I'll be visiting Barcelona and Rome, is anyone here familiar with the price differences between the two cities (is it negligible?) and whether I'd probably need to call ahead of my trip to confirm stock? It's my first time to the cities so I won't be spending too much time shopping. I'd like to just be able to go in, try it on, and make the decision. Thanks!


----------



## StarBrite310

Miss World said:


> Congrats on your new Celine Trio. You have two classic colors now, black and burgundy. You might end up with a whole collection of Celine Trio bags in all different beautiful colors. We can only dream.



Haha yeah I doubt that would happen and plus, I don't think I'd want too many of the same exact bag as it may become boring lol


----------



## Zoe C

StarBrite310 said:


> Haha yeah I doubt that would happen and plus, I don't think I'd want too many of the same exact bag as it may become boring lol




IME you get more money back from tax free on Spain. I don't know any Céline retailer in Rome but in Barcelona you can find the bag in Santa Eulàlia. It's better to write in advance so they can confirm they have the bag (or get it for you).

You can send an email to Lidia Zhang to this address lidiaz@santaeulalia.com She can help you.

I hope you get lucky! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## cherie_cc

Miss World said:


> Ohh where did you purchase the grained leather Celine Trio from? Looks so lush




I got mine in Germany (Berlin)


----------



## cherie_cc

htina said:


> Hi everyone - I'll be traveling to Europe in April and I'm interested in purchasing the mini Trio in black once I'm there. I know it's still quite a few months away but I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be visiting Barcelona and Rome, is anyone here familiar with the price differences between the two cities (is it negligible?) and whether I'd probably need to call ahead of my trip to confirm stock? It's my first time to the cities so I won't be spending too much time shopping. I'd like to just be able to go in, try it on, and make the decision. Thanks!




I think Celine has store in Rome. You can find the address in Celine's website. You should not have any problem to hunt one black trio from the store. I visited the Celine store in Germany and Hawaii. They both have large variety of color to choose. 
So try to go to the store first.. They should have more stocks n colours


----------



## cassisberry

We are bag twins!  Burgundy is so versatile.  Enjoy!



StarBrite310 said:


> I'm still using my large black Trio almost everyday this year! It's really the best bag! For Christmas I received it in burgundy after lusting over this color for months


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Got my first scratch on my trio 

It's not too bad but at the end of the scratch the leather has a little peel starting. What would be the best way to seal it so it doesn't peel more? It's quite small but I'm worried it will grow


----------



## Luv2Shop1

littlegirlnyc said:


> Got my first scratch on my trio
> 
> It's not too bad but at the end of the scratch the leather has a little peel starting. What would be the best way to seal it so it doesn't peel more? It's quite small but I'm worried it will grow


Ugh! That's why I bought a textured patent leather Trio, scratches are the worst! 

I don't have any experience but maybe take it to a leather repair store like a cobbler to have it evaluated.

On the bright side, my husband always says the first scratch is the hardest so now that's behind you.


----------



## buooonooo

My first post in this forum. I just got my first trio today im Rome  I had such a difficult time trying to decide between black or burgundy. Finally I decided to go for burgundy instead so the black one will be for my sis. The current price for the large trio is &#8364;850, VAT refund for both trio including all the charges is &#8364;225. They have all these colors in stock including a red phyton skin trio (sorry for the blurry picture)


----------



## auntynat

Beautiful!


----------



## Ragamuffin2

Hi,

Are Trios easy to find? I am after a black one and heading to London in a few weeks and was wondering if they are readily available?

Thanks


----------



## doongee

Ragamuffin2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are Trios easy to find? I am after a black one and heading to London in a few weeks and was wondering if they are readily available?
> 
> Thanks



I saw a few just 2 weeks before Christmas (!!!) at Selfridges.
They don't seem to be that much of "the hot stuff" anymore.
So I guess you should be able to find one.
Try Selfridges, Harrods and the Céline boutique.

Good luck!


----------



## Ragamuffin2

Thanks for this. do you happen yo know how much they are in pounds?


----------



## Ragamuffin2

doongee said:


> I saw a few just 2 weeks before Christmas (!!!) at Selfridges.
> They don't seem to be that much of "the hot stuff" anymore.
> So I guess you should be able to find one.
> Try Selfridges, Harrods and the Céline boutique.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for this. do you happen yo know how much they are in pounds?


----------



## doongee

Ragamuffin2 said:


> Thanks for this. do you happen yo know how much they are in pounds?



No, sorry.. I didn't bother to look at the prices since I do own one myself and don't intend to buy another one 
I only know the current uro price. Which is at 750,- for a small and 850,- for a large Trio.
If you want to know upfront try calling selfridges. I called them severa times for different reasons and they always helped me out.
But be aware: sometimes someone with a very thick non-London-accent picks up the phone and I didn't understand a thing!!!! XD


----------



## buooonooo

The price for the small trio in Harrods is £650 and the large is at £740


----------



## doongee

buooonooo said:


> The price for the small trio in Harrods is £650 and the large is at £740



Wowza!!!
£650 would be 850 then!!
I guess, since it's French, Céline bags are still the "cheapest" in uro!


----------



## htina

buooonooo said:


> My first post in this forum. I just got my first trio today im Rome  I had such a difficult time trying to decide between black or burgundy. Finally I decided to go for burgundy instead so the black one will be for my sis. The current price for the large trio is 850, VAT refund for both trio including all the charges is 225. They have all these colors in stock including a red phyton skin trio (sorry for the blurry picture)



Congrats on your new Trio!! Mind if I ask which store in Rome you got it from? I'll be going in April


----------



## buooonooo

I got mine in the celine store at via condotti, about two minutes walk from the Spanish steps


----------



## htina

Zoe C said:


> IME you get more money back from tax free on Spain. I don't know any Céline retailer in Rome but in Barcelona you can find the bag in Santa Eulàlia. It's better to write in advance so they can confirm they have the bag (or get it for you).
> 
> You can send an email to Lidia Zhang to this address lidiaz@santaeulalia.com She can help you.
> 
> I hope you get lucky! Enjoy your trip.



Ah really? Good to know about the VAT return difference! I'll definitely reach out to Lidia prior to my trip to confirm their stock.


----------



## Zoe C

htina said:


> Ah really? Good to know about the VAT return difference! I'll definitely reach out to Lidia prior to my trip to confirm their stock.




You can check on the Global Blue return calculator how much you get back depending on the country (taxes vary too within EU...).

I hope you find your bag soon


----------



## ame

Who sells this bag (preferably online?) I have been trying to find an online seller of new ones, and the Celine site doesn't even show it online anymore.

I am looking for a new one in navy, preferably.


----------



## lms910

ame said:


> Who sells this bag (preferably online?) I have been trying to find an online seller of new ones, and the Celine site doesn't even show it online anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new one in navy, preferably.




Try Department Feminin! You have to get on their mailing list bc they ony pop up every once in a while. Also my local Neiman Marcus has tons if you want their info.


----------



## hawaiilei

Does anyone know the name of this color?  I know it's from an older collection. Has anything similar been released recently?


----------



## JC1Q84

Hi! I am newbie here! I just want to ask, can the Celine Trio regular size fit in Emilie Wallet from Vuitton? Thanks! I am considering in the beauty Trio.


----------



## pookybear

Large trio in red


----------



## claire530

hawaiilei said:


> Does anyone know the name of this color?  I know it's from an older collection. Has anything similar been released recently?



I think this is dark green? I am not very sure because the color in your pic seems lighter than mine


----------



## onepiece101

pookybear said:


> Large trio in red
> 
> View attachment 3289187



Such a lovely and vibrant red color!


----------



## chocapic

bushiesushie said:


> Hi guys i need your expertise!
> 
> My Trio has a serial number with 2letters - 2letters - 4numbers
> 
> XX - XX - 1234
> 
> Is that a problem?! Most bags I've seen only has
> 
> X - XX - 1234
> 
> Please what do you think?


hello i've seen one it has the same serial number as you. 

XX XX 1234


----------



## rachelkitty

Guys, I started a separate thread on this but I'm SO confused and doubtful and angry right now because it might be a fake trio I got from Fashionphile... The 3 pouches are screwed together [emoji32][emoji32][emoji32]





Am I overreacting?!?!?


----------



## rachelkitty

More pics-no snap buttons between pouches


----------



## peekintomybag

rachelkitty said:


> Guys, I started a separate thread on this but I'm SO confused and doubtful and angry right now because it might be a fake trio I got from Fashionphile... The 3 pouches are screwed together [emoji32][emoji32][emoji32]
> 
> View attachment 3293004
> View attachment 3293005
> 
> 
> Am I overreacting?!?!?




Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I've never seen one that was sewn together before. But maybe the ladies here know more. 

Good luck!


----------



## Babxie

rachelkitty said:


> Guys, I started a separate thread on this but I'm SO confused and doubtful and angry right now because it might be a fake trio I got from Fashionphile... The 3 pouches are screwed together [emoji32][emoji32][emoji32]
> 
> View attachment 3293004
> View attachment 3293005
> 
> 
> Am I overreacting?!?!?



I'm not an expert but from what I know, Trio main design is its detachable function. If its not detachable, it shouldn't be real. I'm pretty sure yours is a fake. Sorry dear.


----------



## rachelkitty

peekintomybag said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I've never seen one that was sewn together before. But maybe the ladies here know more.
> 
> Good luck!



Me either! Thank you for reply.



Babxie said:


> I'm not an expert but from what I know, Trio main design is its detachable function. If its not detachable, it shouldn't be real. I'm pretty sure yours is a fake. Sorry dear.



That's what I thought too. So disappointed. This should have been an obvious red flag for a company that claims guaranteed authenticity! [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## yinnie

buooonooo said:


> I got mine in the celine store at via condotti, about two minutes walk from the Spanish steps




Gorgeous!!! I'm going to Rome in a couple of weeks and hoping to get a bag from there. I bought from the same store last time I went to Rome and staff there are lovely


----------



## LakeLake

JC1Q84 said:


> Hi! I am newbie here! I just want to ask, can the Celine Trio regular size fit in Emilie Wallet from Vuitton? Thanks! I am considering in the beauty Trio.




I don't think it will, I have a large Trio and my Josephine is nearly as wide as the pouches. How wide is the regular Trio? The wallets are about 25cm I think.


----------



## claire530

Hello, may I ask if anyone has seen a trio in ruby color in real person? I am considering buy a new regular trio (already have a dark green one), but not sure what the ruby color is like in real life. Does it have an orange undertone? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## purplefoam

Hey, anyone has any good recommendations for rain protection for trios. I scouted through the thread and realised that Collonil seems to be highly recommended. But I am in Australia and david jones only have these instead of the recommended ones in this thread. Have anyone tried them before?

Thanks in advance! My trio is very light in colour thus i am worried sprays might stain the bag.

http://shop.davidjones.com.au/djs/P...10051&productId=77551&langId=-1&storeId=10051

http://shop.davidjones.com.au/djs/P...0051&productId=141675&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## cruz_andmama

Hello all,


I'm interested in buying a small trio as my next everyday bag, and i'd like it in a bright colour such as red or blue.


I've seen some second hand photos of small trios that have quite noticeable scuffing around (some are minor, some have spread to the front) all of the bottom corners.
Is this a very common issue? Are there any ways to minimize this from happening, or will I also get those scuff marks later down the track when I own one?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## pookybear

cruz_andmama said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm interested in buying a small trio as my next everyday bag, and i'd like it in a bright colour such as red or blue.
> 
> 
> I've seen some second hand photos of small trios that have quite noticeable scuffing around (some are minor, some have spread to the front) all of the bottom corners.
> Is this a very common issue? Are there any ways to minimize this from happening, or will I also get those scuff marks later down the track when I own one?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hello! The trio is a wonderful everyday bag, great for hands free needs. Most of the trios are lambskin, which is a more delicate leather that scratches and scuffs easily. I have had mine for almost a year and use it almost day, and I have some minor scuffing on the bottom corners and some accidental fingernail scratches on the leather itself. I'm sure if you're careful, it'll be ok? I usually don't baby my bags. I think there's also a goatskin version of the bag as well, which I'd assume will be more durable. Hope that helps!


----------



## kaz37

Took my large Trio to London shopping yesterday. Great for hands free shopping and I could easily find my travel card and other bits. I'm looking for a flat purse as my Mulberry is a bit bulky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zoe C

kaz37 said:


> Took my large Trio to London shopping yesterday. Great for hands free shopping and I could easily find my travel card and other bits. I'm looking for a flat purse as my Mulberry is a bit bulky. Any suggestions?




Maybe Balenciaga envelope with strap?
When I travel I usually take my LV pochette with a long strap and it's perfect!


----------



## cruz_andmama

pookybear said:


> Hello! The trio is a wonderful everyday bag, great for hands free needs. Most of the trios are lambskin, which is a more delicate leather that scratches and scuffs easily. I have had mine for almost a year and use it almost day, and I have some minor scuffing on the bottom corners and some accidental fingernail scratches on the leather itself. I'm sure if you're careful, it'll be ok? I usually don't baby my bags. I think there's also a goatskin version of the bag as well, which I'd assume will be more durable. Hope that helps!


 


Thanks for your reply.
There's a small prevloved trio i'm interested in buying, and the bag is in very good condition (no visible scratches on the front or back) except for the corners which has some scuffing on them. I just wasn't sure if I should buy a new one that cost almost 1,400AUD and then to have the scuffing issue a few months down the track, or buy a preloved one with minor scuffing that cost almost half price. I guess the sensible me would go for the preloved one, I was just worried it would spread.
Is there a way I could make sure the scuffing doesn't spread?
Thanks


----------



## pookybear

cruz_andmama said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> There's a small prevloved trio i'm interested in buying, and the bag is in very good condition (no visible scratches on the front or back) except for the corners which has some scuffing on them. I just wasn't sure if I should buy a new one that cost almost 1,400AUD and then to have the scuffing issue a few months down the track, or buy a preloved one with minor scuffing that cost almost half price. I guess the sensible me would go for the preloved one, I was just worried it would spread.
> Is there a way I could make sure the scuffing doesn't spread?
> Thanks




Not sure if the scuffing spreads, haven't encountered that problem yet. Something else to note between used and new condition - the leather softens and stretches (if put a lot of stuff in the bag) over time. If it's in good condition that probably won't be an issue yet. 

I know what you mean about the price, I went the pre owned route with my first (black) one - condition was great so it looked pretty much brand new. My 2nd one (red) I purchased new from boutique since it was difficult to locate one pre owned in good condition at a fair price


----------



## cruz_andmama

pookybear said:


> Not sure if the scuffing spreads, haven't encountered that problem yet. Something else to note between used and new condition - the leather softens and stretches (if put a lot of stuff in the bag) over time. If it's in good condition that probably won't be an issue yet.
> 
> I know what you mean about the price, I went the pre owned route with my first (black) one - condition was great so it looked pretty much brand new. My 2nd one (red) I purchased new from boutique since it was difficult to locate one pre owned in good condition at a fair price


 
The preloved one i'm interested in is actually a red trio, which I think looks pretty good besides the corners. I was expecting the trio to have scratches on the front and back but the seller has taken care of it, hence the only issue with the bag are the scuffing.


I'll think about it some more, but I may lean towards purchasing it as I would be saving myself about 500-600 off retail price, and I think that's a pretty good amount.


----------



## Adrian Ho

I have a small goatskin trio in navy color for about 8 months and it still looks new!


----------



## pookybear

cruz_andmama said:


> The preloved one i'm interested in is actually a red trio, which I think looks pretty good besides the corners. I was expecting the trio to have scratches on the front and back but the seller has taken care of it, hence the only issue with the bag are the scuffing.
> 
> 
> I'll think about it some more, but I may lean towards purchasing it as I would be saving myself about 500-600 off retail price, and I think that's a pretty good amount.




Yes that's a great discount! The red color is gorgeous - a rich bold red color that goes with a lot of outfits


----------



## cruz_andmama

pookybear said:


> Yes that's a great discount! The red color is gorgeous - a rich bold red color that goes with a lot of outfits


I was really close to buying the preloved bag but the seller took a while to send me the pics i requested so i went to Celine this morning to return the cabas phantom i bought not long ago and I was so surprised to see large red trios!!! 
I didn't think they would bring out red as ive seen lots of tan, white and burgundy this season but i guess they did.
I tried the large and it was perfect, so i exchanged the cabas for the trio.
It's absolutely beautiful!!! Very happy with the new one.


----------



## msPing

I've been using my large trio for a good few months now. I haven't been very careful, it's always stuffed with stuff (carries quite a bit [emoji85]). Honestly, it has not given me any issues and still in excellent condition. Maybe a few scuffs in the corner, but that's totally normal!

Makes me want to get another one! This has been my goto bag!


----------



## pookybear

cruz_andmama said:


> I was really close to buying the preloved bag but the seller took a while to send me the pics i requested so i went to Celine this morning to return the cabas phantom i bought not long ago and I was so surprised to see large red trios!!!
> I didn't think they would bring out red as ive seen lots of tan, white and burgundy this season but i guess they did.
> I tried the large and it was perfect, so i exchanged the cabas for the trio.
> It's absolutely beautiful!!! Very happy with the new one.




Yayy we're bag twins! You'll love the large trio, it's so handy for everyday  congrats and enjoy in good health!



msPing said:


> Makes me want to get another one! This has been my goto bag!



This happened to me... I started out with a large black trio, loved it so much after using it nonstop for months and taking it with me while traveling... Went and bought a 2nd one in red back in December :gaucho:


----------



## cruz_andmama

pookybear said:


> Yayy we're bag twins! You'll love the large trio, it's so handy for everyday  congrats and enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me... I started out with a large black trio, loved it so much after using it nonstop for months and taking it with me while traveling... Went and bought a 2nd one in red back in December :gaucho:


Thanks pookybear. I saw your pic when i was browsing through the thread and it just made me want to buy it even more. The red is amazing.

Now i just need to be brave enough to take it out. The lamb feels so delicate, and I'm scared ill damage it on the first day haha.


----------



## msPing

pookybear said:


> Yayy we're bag twins! You'll love the large trio, it's so handy for everyday  congrats and enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me... I started out with a large black trio, loved it so much after using it nonstop for months and taking it with me while traveling... Went and bought a 2nd one in red back in December :gaucho:




Red is such a good addition color!!!!! The large size is just "oh so perfect" too.. These are truly amazing bags


----------



## 3monkeys

I haven't kept up with Celine lately but i'm itching for a Trio in a neutral color for the summer. Will someone comment on the color listed as Taupe on ****** please?  What season is that from?  I'm not sure if it's the same color as the one listed on Celine dot com site as beige form the spring/summer 2016. The one on ****** is a lot darker.  I prefer the color on Celine site but if both are one of the same color, I'd rather get it from Erica.  Thank in advance.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I just got my large trio and love the size! I have the small I don't use as much because it's a bit too small for daily use but the large is perfect size!!!


----------



## Adrian Ho

seahorseinstripes said:


> I just got my large trio and love the size! I have the small I don't use as much because it's a bit too small for daily use but the large is perfect size!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323867



I like the pattern.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Adrian Ho said:


> I like the pattern.



thanks  my friend got it for me in paris and she overheard the SA called it the "spiderman" to another SA LOL


----------



## Adrian Ho

seahorseinstripes said:


> thanks  my friend got it for me in paris and she overheard the SA called it the "spiderman" to another SA LOL



Haha I can totally see why she called it Spider-Man!!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Question! If anyone can help me? How durable is the strap of the Trio? I'm afraid to put in anything heavy because I hear it wears down easily!


----------



## elevenxten

Help, anyone knows how to protect a beige or taupe color trio from transfering my denim onto the bag? Any recommendations on which brands of cleaners and protectors? Also if anyone owns a light neutral trio, what kind of color clothing should or shouldn't wear? Thank you!!


----------



## Adrian Ho

twinzluvagrl said:


> Question! If anyone can help me? How durable is the strap of the Trio? I'm afraid to put in anything heavy because I hear it wears down easily!



Mine is about 9 months old and still maintains the same, but I would say it's because I use it carefully and try not to stuff it, especially not twisting the strap and avoid the sharp edges like jacket zipper while wore cross body.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Adrian Ho said:


> Mine is about 9 months old and still maintains the same, but I would say it's because I use it carefully and try not to stuff it, especially not twisting the strap and avoid the sharp edges like jacket zipper while wore cross body.


Thanks. I'm just really worried about the weight it can carry. I think so much that I overreact! Thank you again for letting me know your experience!


----------



## Adrian Ho

twinzluvagrl said:


> Thanks. I'm just really worried about the weight it can carry. I think so much that I overreact! Thank you again for letting me know your experience!



You're welcome. Hope you enjoy your bag!!


----------



## oh_BOY

Does anyone know what colors are available in the goatskin in the small size? How does goatskin hold up, especially in lighter colors.


----------



## elevenxten

Hello fellow trio owners, Anyone of you have this issue of cracked spots on your trio pouch (it's on the 2nd pouch)? I just got it (brand new) and not sure if anyone has similar issue like me?! Please take a look and see what your suggestions in terms of repair, I already emailed the seller, but not sure if she will take the return. Thank you!  

Edited: photos are not showing up, so I am trying to figure this out


----------



## elevenxten

ive circled the spots...but its not as visible as in person. Really annoying!!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Adrian Ho said:


> You're welcome. Hope you enjoy your bag!!


Haha! I've been using it for like a month or less and already see some cracks in the strap :O and I have been carrying nothing in it except a wallet and some lippies. Baffled. Or maybe I'm overreacting over tiny cracks...


----------



## pookybear

twinzluvagrl said:


> Haha! I've been using it for like a month or less and already see some cracks in the strap :O and I have been carrying nothing in it except a wallet and some lippies. Baffled. Or maybe I'm overreacting over tiny cracks...




Celine boutique will take in and repair for you, I think I remember them mentioning that to me back in December when I went to purchase my 2nd trio


----------



## Adrian Ho

twinzluvagrl said:


> Haha! I've been using it for like a month or less and already see some cracks in the strap :O and I have been carrying nothing in it except a wallet and some lippies. Baffled. Or maybe I'm overreacting over tiny cracks...



I checked and mine does have a little bit cracks too but it's very small. And you can take it back to where you purchased it and ask them to send it to some touch up! I didn't send it yet but I will since it's almost a year.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

pookybear said:


> Celine boutique will take in and repair for you, I think I remember them mentioning that to me back in December when I went to purchase my 2nd trio


Great! Thanks! Do you know if they repair broken straps also? I'm just wondering since I'm super paranoid about it.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Adrian Ho said:


> I checked and mine does have a little bit cracks too but it's very small. And you can take it back to where you purchased it and ask them to send it to some touch up! I didn't send it yet but I will since it's almost a year.


Yeah. I have small cracks where the strap and the pouch meets. I'm just amazed theres cracks already since I only had it for a month and I honestly try to carry it "clutch" style to avoid weight and I try to carry less in it. Hopefully it'll hold up to be that same condition in a year like you! Thanks for letting me know that I can send it in for touch up! Do you know what they do for touch up?


----------



## pookybear

twinzluvagrl said:


> Great! Thanks! Do you know if they repair broken straps also? I'm just wondering since I'm super paranoid about it.




It might be worth giving the boutique a call and confirming? From what I remember, they told me yes but my memory is a little fuzzy sorry!


----------



## Adrian Ho

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yeah. I have small cracks where the strap and the pouch meets. I'm just amazed theres cracks already since I only had it for a month and I honestly try to carry it "clutch" style to avoid weight and I try to carry less in it. Hopefully it'll hold up to be that same condition in a year like you! Thanks for letting me know that I can send it in for touch up! Do you know what they do for touch up?



I'm not sure where they would send it. I got it from Nordstrom btw


----------



## twinzluvagrl

pookybear said:


> It might be worth giving the boutique a call and confirming? From what I remember, they told me yes but my memory is a little fuzzy sorry!


great! thanks!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Adrian Ho said:


> I'm not sure where they would send it. I got it from Nordstrom btw


great! even though you got it from nordstrom i'm sure you still take it to the celine boutique.


----------



## pookybear

twinzluvagrl said:


> great! even though you got it from nordstrom i'm sure you still take it to the celine boutique.




Nordstroms will take it back or replace for you, no questions asked, regardless of how long ago you got it. You just need the receipt.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

pookybear said:


> Nordstroms will take it back or replace for you, no questions asked, regardless of how long ago you got it. You just need the receipt.


wow thats better than celine boutique! i went and asked and they said they do not do repairs because they don't have a repair factory... if you buy from a department store, there will be no warranty. if you buy from them, they will give you 2 year warranty... but after that, even if you're willing to pay... they won't be able to help you with it. then they gave me a card to leatherspa and told me to take it there. >.<

mine is from barneys. no receipt... only have tags... any ideas?


----------



## Jadpe

Does someone has a pic of the new colors from this season? I think about getting a third one in a fun color like red or pink. But I haven't seen the reds and pinks from this season. I already have the black and violet blue large trio. 

Thanks!


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi! Need help ladies! Do you think this is a good color? This is from my trusted online seller


----------



## Zoe C

sexyladyyy said:


> Hi! Need help ladies! Do you think this is a good color? This is from my trusted online seller
> 
> View attachment 3352526




I like it, I think it's a pretty versatile and not boring color!


----------



## pookybear

sexyladyyy said:


> Hi! Need help ladies! Do you think this is a good color? This is from my trusted online seller
> 
> View attachment 3352526




Pretty color!


----------



## sexyladyyy

pookybear said:


> Pretty color!




Thanks I'm still thinking about this or the classic black


----------



## toffeenutdesign

What is the official color name? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## allove

sexyladyyy said:


> Hi! Need help ladies! Do you think this is a good color? This is from my trusted online seller
> 
> View attachment 3352526




Beautiful I would get it


----------



## allove

Small dilemma! Need help making a decision. I purchased the trio in Sea blue because I fell in love with the color but I decided to buy nano luggage as well and liked it in sea blue as well. I like both in sea blue but it's pointless to buy both in the same color right? I went with a black trio... Should I get both in sea blue or keep the black trio


----------



## Adrian Ho

allove said:


> Small dilemma! Need help making a decision. I purchased the trio in Sea blue because I fell in love with the color but I decided to buy nano luggage as well and liked it in sea blue as well. I like both in sea blue but it's pointless to buy both in the same color right? I went with a black trio... Should I get both in sea blue or keep the black trio



If I were you, I would keep the sea blue trio and the black nano. Because I think the smaller bag in a bright and light color would look fun and easy. For nano I would go for black because it can look dressy or casual. After all, it's about your peference and life style. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## allove

Adrian Ho said:


> If I were you, I would keep the sea blue trio and the black nano. Because I think the smaller bag in a bright and light color would look fun and easy. For nano I would go for black because it can look dressy or casual. After all, it's about your peference and life style. Good luck on your decision!




Thanks for the input! But I don't want the nano in black because its not unique like in blue. I feel that black is very common.


----------



## BlueCherry

allove said:


> Thanks for the input! But I don't want the nano in black because its not unique like in blue. I feel that black is very common.




And the black trio is not "common"?

I'm sure all the members that own a black nano are very happy with their classic albeit popular choice of bag.


----------



## Adrian Ho

allove said:


> Thanks for the input! But I don't want the nano in black because its not unique like in blue. I feel that black is very common.



I think you have already decided on what you want, black trio and blue nano. However, I really love my black pebbled leather nano and navy goatskin trio. Just find what works best for you style.


----------



## Adrian Ho

BigCherry said:


> And the black trio is not "common"?
> 
> I'm sure all the members that own a black nano are very happy with their classic albeit popular choice of bag.



To me, black nano is just so classic.


----------



## Wildflower22

I understand your dilemma. I love my trio in black and adore the nanos in color. I'm actually wearing my black trio now. I think whatever makes your heart sing is what you should do, even if others think a beautiful blue nano is less practical. (My mother would beg to differ, so it's all about perspective.)


----------



## allove

BigCherry said:


> And the black trio is not "common"?
> 
> I'm sure all the members that own a black nano are very happy with their classic albeit popular choice of bag.




I didn't mean that as an insult to anyone


----------



## allove

Adrian Ho said:


> I think you have already decided on what you want, black trio and blue nano. However, I really love my black pebbled leather nano and navy goatskin trio. Just find what works best for you style.




Yes I think I answered my own question haha I think I'll keep the blue nano and black trio, thank you


----------



## allove

Wildflower22 said:


> I understand your dilemma. I love my trio in black and adore the nanos in color. I'm actually wearing my black trio now. I think whatever makes your heart sing is what you should do, even if others think a beautiful blue nano is less practical. (My mother would beg to differ, so it's all about perspective.)




Thank you for your input, I really love them all in all colors! But as my first nano I wanted it to be more unique and special. I may get a nano in black in the future


----------



## Ayeengeeel

Hey guys, I'm deciding between the Gucci Soho Disco or the Celine Trio, since I want a small crossbody bag for travelling! I'm leaning towards the Celine Trio at the moment but I wanted to know how your Celine Trios are holding up and whether there are any inprints in the leather (if that makes sense) since I do want to carry my GoPro in it but worried it might be too bulky for it? Thanks in advanced


----------



## fashionista423

Do trio's ever go on sale? and if so when?


----------



## allove

fashionista423 said:


> Do trio's ever go on sale? and if so when?




I saw a couple on Reebonz recently in burgundy and tan for 1000 no tax and shipping included


----------



## pookybear

fashionista423 said:


> Do trio's ever go on sale? and if so when?




****** has some, they usually have discount codes on top of their low prices


----------



## melvel

How much is a large trio in the US?


----------



## allove

If I didn't just buy my trio for full retail I would've purchased the sea blue! Don't miss this on Reebonz


----------



## pookybear

My two large trios... Black is well loved, red is like new - leather and shape really softens up with use. Love them both!


----------



## Adrian Ho

pookybear said:


> My two large trios... Black is well loved, red is like new - leather and shape really softens up with use. Love them both!
> 
> View attachment 3363118



Love the red one &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kcano22

melvel said:


> How much is a large trio in the US?


Last month with taxes in NYC i ended up paying $1300 and something (not sure if it was less than $50)


----------



## kaz37

Anyone know how much the small Trios are in the US? I got my large black one in Berln


----------



## jell0fish

kaz37 said:


> Anyone know how much the small Trios are in the US? I got my large black one in Berln



the small trio in US is $1100


----------



## sexyladyyy

Got my first Celine! Trio large in lavender. Excited to use it this weekend [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ableoryin

beautiful!


----------



## sexyladyyy

ableoryin said:


> beautiful!




Thanks! Excited to use it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sexyladyyy

Using it today!


----------



## ElisaAnna

Hi!! Im visiting Paris next week and want to buy a trio bag. Do the Celine shops (regular shops or lafayette/printemps) have black trios always in stock?


----------



## SabinaLin

ElisaAnna said:


> Hi!! Im visiting Paris next week and want to buy a trio bag. Do the Celine shops (regular shops or lafayette/printemps) have black trios always in stock?


 
I was at at the Celine store at Galeries Lafayette a few weeks ago and they did have the black trio in stock. It wasn't on display so you just have to ask them for it.


----------



## kaz37

Does anyone travel with their Trio? I have a large black Trio and thought it would be great with the different sections for passport, cash etc and cross body to leave hands free but now I am worrying about putting too much in it.


----------



## hedur

kaz37 said:


> Does anyone travel with their Trio? I have a large black Trio and thought it would be great with the different sections for passport, cash etc and cross body to leave hands free but now I am worrying about putting too much in it.



I took my large Trio on a 3 week trip earlier this year and I seriously cannot rave about it enough as a travel bag. I considered bringing my Proenza Pouch or small Givenchy Pandora instead and tried them all out holding the same items. The Trio won out in the end, not only because of how much it fit, but how easily accessible everything was.

I put my flattest items  Kindle & large iPhone  in the front section. I loved that they fit together vertically side by side with out having to overlap. The middle section I used as a makeup bag. I was able to put enough in there that I could redo my makeup after a whole day out if I didn't have time to go back to the hotel. The section closest to the body I used for my card case, coin pouch, passport, hotel key, portable wi-fi, and any other little things I needed for that day.

No section was completely filled so it laid remarkably flat.  For me, it was easy to not overstuff because it holds SO MUCH.


----------



## Doodles78

kaz37 said:


> Does anyone travel with their Trio? I have a large black Trio and thought it would be great with the different sections for passport, cash etc and cross body to leave hands free but now I am worrying about putting too much in it.



Yes. It is perfect for travel. And most people have no idea it is a higher-end brand, so it is under the radar.


----------



## ElisaAnna

SabinaLin said:


> I was at at the Celine store at Galeries Lafayette a few weeks ago and they did have the black trio in stock. It wasn't on display so you just have to ask them for it.



Thank you  I did call in advanced and the SA told me they had enough in stock. Now I am the proud owner of a small back trio


----------



## pookybear

hedur said:


> I took my large Trio on a 3 week trip earlier this year and I seriously cannot rave about it enough as a travel bag. I considered bringing my Proenza Pouch or small Givenchy Pandora instead and tried them all out holding the same items. The Trio won out in the end, not only because of how much it fit, but how easily accessible everything was.
> 
> 
> 
> I put my flattest items  Kindle & large iPhone  in the front section. I loved that they fit together vertically side by side with out having to overlap. The middle section I used as a makeup bag. I was able to put enough in there that I could redo my makeup after a whole day out if I didn't have time to go back to the hotel. The section closest to the body I used for my card case, coin pouch, passport, hotel key, portable wi-fi, and any other little things I needed for that day.
> 
> 
> 
> No section was completely filled so it laid remarkably flat.  For me, it was easy to not overstuff because it holds SO MUCH.




I LOVED traveling with my large trio too - makes things so much less hectic since it's easily accessible and keeps the purse hands free! Plus it's super lightweight and can surprisingly fit a lot of things, and keeps organized because of the 3 compartments.

Brought mine to weeklong disneyworld trip last year, the bag held up well too


----------



## SabinaLin

ElisaAnna said:


> Thank you  I did call in advanced and the SA told me they had enough in stock. Now I am the proud owner of a small back trio



Yay, congratulations! How are you liking it? Can it fit a lot? I kind of regret not buying it, so I might do it this week.


----------



## ElisaAnna

SabinaLin said:


> Yay, congratulations! How are you liking it? Can it fit a lot? I kind of regret not buying it, so I might do it this week.



Yes!! I love it. I already used it a few times and it's not only pretty, also really convenient with the three compartments.


----------



## cotonblanc

Small trio in White on sale (633,34 € VAT EXCL.) on DÉPARTEMENT FÉMININ​


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone have both the small cabas (the mini tote with handles and a shoulder strap) and the trio and happen to know if the small cabas' strap is the same width as the trio's strap? I was going to get a small cabas for travel, but it looks like its shoulder strap isn't very wide...


----------



## Caseyatthebat

onepiece101 said:


> Does anyone have both the small cabas (the mini tote with handles and a shoulder strap) and the trio and happen to know if the small cabas' strap is the same width as the trio's strap? I was going to get a small cabas for travel, but it looks like its shoulder strap isn't very wide...



I have both and they are the same width. In my case they are different leathers (my trio is goatskin) and the small cabas is a sturdy, coated leather.  Hope this helps!


----------



## onepiece101

Caseyatthebat said:


> I have both and they are the same width. In my case they are different leathers (my trio is goatskin) and the small cabas is a sturdy, coated leather.  Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393355



Thanks so much for the info! Have you found it to be really heavy when you carry the cabas almost full?


----------



## Caseyatthebat

onepiece101 said:


> Thanks so much for the info! Have you found it to be really heavy when you carry the cabas almost full?



It's ok. I'm not sure if I've truly overloaded it though.  Overall, it's a comfortable bag and it fits the perfect amount.  Hope that helps.


----------



## elevenxten

Does anyone have the same problem as me, where one of the clasp on the pouch will come off easily whenever you unzip? The 1st pouch to mine keeps coming out whenever i zip or unzip the bag and now i would have to hold on the other end to zip and unzip.


----------



## elevenxten

Hi TPFs, I found another issue with the Trio, not sure if anyone has the same issue and how to repair this. I purchased this 3 months ago and the edges that meets the middle pouch and strap is cracked and seems like entire paint is gone and that you could see the filling inside. Also along the edges of the middle pouch, there are even more cracks, not sure what to buy to fix this up.


----------



## Adrian Ho

elevenxten said:


> Hi TPFs, I found another issue with the Trio, not sure if anyone has the same issue and how to repair this. I purchased this 3 months ago and the edges that meets the middle pouch and strap is cracked and seems like entire paint is gone and that you could see the filling inside. Also along the edges of the middle pouch, there are even more cracks, not sure what to buy to fix this up.


I bought mine at Nordstrom so I just brought it back to do a repair.


----------



## Miss World

sexyladyyy said:


> Using it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367331


Beautiful color


----------



## elevenxten

.


----------



## cruz_andmama

Added another trio to my Celine collection.

I had no idea Celine made bags in grained lambskin, but i guess they do!

Here's a close up of my black trio in grained lambskin


----------



## pookybear

cruz_andmama said:


> Added another trio to my Celine collection.
> 
> I had no idea Celine made bags in grained lambskin, but i guess they do!
> 
> Here's a close up of my black trio in grained lambskin
> 
> View attachment 3442679



Wow! Love it! Didn't know either, will need to check next time I'm nearby the boutique


----------



## little_j

I received my small black trio today and the bag is so stunning but when I put it cross body I don't know if really suits my frame. I'm quite wide haha and I think it just looks too small on me and I'm overwhelming the bag if that makes sense. I was debating between this and the soho disco although the measurements for both bags are roughly the same with the only exception of the depth measurement having a difference of 3cm so I feel like the soho disco may look the same as the trio does on me anyways. Ugh so torn. I've admired the trio for a long time but now I don't know.


----------



## cruz_andmama

little_j said:


> I received my small black trio today and the bag is so stunning but when I put it cross body I don't know if really suits my frame. I'm quite wide haha and I think it just looks too small on me and I'm overwhelming the bag if that makes sense. I was debating between this and the soho disco although the measurements for both bags are roughly the same with the only exception of the depth measurement having a difference of 3cm so I feel like the soho disco may look the same as the trio does on me anyways. Ugh so torn. I've admired the trio for a long time but now I don't know.


Hi little_j

I'm larger sized and i have 2 trio's in large. I tried the small as its what everybody has but it just looked tiny against my frame.

I also have the gucci disco but as it sticks out and not flat against my body, it doesn't look too bad/small. They are very different when worn.

I would probably advise you to go for the large trio, have you tried both sizes to compare?

Edit: Just noticed you're from AU.
So am i, and if you're in Sydney, DJ's has a large black trio in stock and so does Parlour X in Paddington. Both also take phone orders.

Hth [emoji5]


----------



## pookybear

little_j said:


> I received my small black trio today and the bag is so stunning but when I put it cross body I don't know if really suits my frame. I'm quite wide haha and I think it just looks too small on me and I'm overwhelming the bag if that makes sense. I was debating between this and the soho disco although the measurements for both bags are roughly the same with the only exception of the depth measurement having a difference of 3cm so I feel like the soho disco may look the same as the trio does on me anyways. Ugh so torn. I've admired the trio for a long time but now I don't know.



Try the large trio, I found the small size not fitting well either - the large is amazing though, I loved it so much I now have 2


----------



## little_j

Thank you both!! I have decided to return the small trio to reebonz and I will now look into getting the large trio from DJs or the soho disco bag. So funny as the reason I purchased from Reebonz was because the waitlist for the small trio at DJs was so so long as there was at least 50 names on the waiting list sheet when the SA put my name down and I didn't want to wait that long. They did have the large in stock but it never crossed my mind to get that size as I've always loved the small size.


----------



## cruz_andmama

little_j said:


> Thank you both!! I have decided to return the small trio to reebonz and I will now look into getting the large trio from DJs or the soho disco bag. So funny as the reason I purchased from Reebonz was because the waitlist for the small trio at DJs was so so long as there was at least 50 names on the waiting list sheet when the SA put my name down and I didn't want to wait that long. They did have the large in stock but it never crossed my mind to get that size as I've always loved the small size.



I loved the small trio too, but it just looked strange on me. I'm very happy with the larger size.

I have both the trio and disco and love both equally [emoji5] 

Good luck in deciding, they're both great bags.


----------



## little_j

cruz_andmama said:


> I loved the small trio too, but it just looked strange on me. I'm very happy with the larger size.
> 
> I have both the trio and disco and love both equally [emoji5]
> 
> Good luck in deciding, they're both great bags.



Thank you  

Once I get my refund from Reebonz I will definitely decide on either the large trio or the disco bag.


----------



## pookybear

little_j said:


> Thank you
> 
> Once I get my refund from Reebonz I will definitely decide on either the large trio or the disco bag.



Yes, try on both? I had both bags, disco was room and structured, but sat weirdly next to my body. Large trio ended up working for me better. It really varies from person to person, good luck and let us know what you end up keeping!


----------



## LVEnthusiastt

Does anyone's Celine trio have a serial number on a tab inside the bag? Most of the ones that I've seen are stamped directly onto the bag and I just bought one with it stamped on a tab. Older model or fake?


----------



## Dannadrew

cruz_andmama said:


> Added another trio to my Celine collection.
> 
> I had no idea Celine made bags in grained lambskin, but i guess they do!
> 
> Here's a close up of my black trio in grained lambskin
> 
> View attachment 3442679


I'm looking all over for this one!! Where did u get it?


----------



## cruz_andmama

Dannadrew said:


> I'm looking all over for this one!! Where did u get it?


Hi Danna

I bought this one from a Sydney department store, David Jones. 
It was the only one available at the time.
Hope you're able to locate one!


----------



## Dannadrew

cruz_andmama said:


> Hi Danna
> 
> I bought this one from a Sydney department store, David Jones.
> It was the only one available at the time.
> Hope you're able to locate one!


Thanks! I'm the USA!!! I'm going to call around today to see who has this since Celine doesn't allow online sales. Question, is the grained much more durable ? I'm debating about buying a used lamb skin or forking out for a new grained one. Nobody seems to be selling the goatskiN And I see almost no stamped lamb skin on the market. I wonder if the colored trios with scratches can be buffed or redyed?


----------



## cruz_andmama

Dannadrew said:


> Thanks! I'm the USA!!! I'm going to call around today to see who has this since Celine doesn't allow online sales. Question, is the grained much more durable ? I'm debating about buying a used lamb skin or forking out for a new grained one. Nobody seems to be selling the goatski



Hi Danna,

This was my issue too, prior to buying the black trio. I considered goatskin but i think the trio looks much nicer in the soft leather.
I also own a red trio that i barely use as i'm very careful not to ruin the precious lambskin, however with the grained lambskin, i have not babied it and wear it like any other bag. The grains are quite tiny and it still feels buttery soft but i would say this is much more durable as i've yet to see any scratches/markings from use. I've also accidentally run my nail on the leather a couple of times, but nothing showed up.

If you can track one down i would really recommend you buy the grained lambskin, good luck!

Btw, the style code for the bag is 171453AGQ.38NO


----------



## Dannadrew

Oh a style code would be awesome! I called the Celine boutique in Vegas as they were open late ( I'm in nyc) but they said they never received the black grain. Only the white and blue which is what comes in grain. I've been debating on getting the red lamb skin but I already have a Celine red patent I love and feel for such an errand bag lambskin is too delicate. Would u have still purchased the trio in red if u knew about the grain? I'm not sure if I would get the blue or white grain of the black isn't available. I feel blue will go out pretty soon. And white is terrifying even though beautiful! What r ur thoughts?


----------



## Adrian Ho

Dannadrew said:


> Thanks! I'm the USA!!! I'm going to call around today to see who has this since Celine doesn't allow online sales. Question, is the grained much more durable ? I'm debating about buying a used lamb skin or forking out for a new grained one. Nobody seems to be selling the goatskiN And I see almost no stamped lamb skin on the market. I wonder if the colored trios with scratches can be buffed or redyed?



I have the goatskin leather trio and it's super durable. It has been in rain and still looks just as good as before.


----------



## Dannadrew

I've actually moved
Onto the lv twice !
Seems
It doesn't have any
Of the durability issues. Now choosing between the lv or the Chanel woc.


----------



## Adrian Ho

Dannadrew said:


> I've actually moved
> Onto the lv twice !
> Seems
> It doesn't have any
> Of the durability issues. Now choosing between the lv or the Chanel woc.



If this is an errand bag, I would suggest LV twice because it's got casual vibe in it. However, I really don't like Chanel WOC because of that snap closure. I once got it and quickly regretted it and it's too small for me as I'm a very minimalist. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Dannadrew

Thanks! i agree with you, i think the LV twice will be much more durable... if not a little bland. that's the problem. can't justify the cost of $1100 (for used) to $1500 usd for something that is pretty "casual" and small. that's why i was thinking about the chanel woc (thanks for the advice). i've actually been on a total bag binge lately. got the mansur gavriel saffiano lady bag (completely sold out), the fendi spy bag, two valentino patent histoires and an alexander mcqueen padlock stud satchel cross body. honestly, i went on zara's site and they have a knockoff fendi micro double bag there which i'm thinking should do the trick... but considering all the brands i just got seems silly i'm just going to use a $40 bag as my workhorse!


----------



## Ewseto

Hi! I'm new to this forum and I was hoping to pick your brains about the serial number placement on trio bags. Has anyone heard of the serial number embossed on a tag? Or has it always been embossed on the inside of the bag? Thanks for your help 

Example of what I mean in the picture.


----------



## pixel_munchkin

my small burgundy trio at brunch


----------



## kaz37

I am thinking of selling my large black Trio. Where's the best place to do this?


----------



## canthelpit

Please help me , this is my first Celine trio (A large Trio in black ) and I got it from a seller who said she got it from Paris Printemps Haussmann, she only showed my the picture of the receipt instead of sending the receipt with the bag. I just reveived the bag today and upon closer examination I found the snap buttons a bit weird , the leather smells noce but it feels a bit rougher than the smooth lambskin I have touched at the local Celine (I couldn't tell if this is a trio with the new texture, the date on the receipt is 30/07/2016)  , but the buttons are definitely not the same with the ones I saw at Celine Store , I am just wondering if anyone's Celine Trio's snap buttons are like this ? Sorry I know I shouldn't ask for authentification here but I just wanna know if anyone's trio's buttons are like this ? This is my first Celine and would be really devastated if I got a fake


----------



## ashlie

canthelpit said:


> Please help me , this is my first Celine trio (A large Trio in black ) and I got it from a seller who said she got it from Paris Printemps Haussmann, she only showed my the picture of the receipt instead of sending the receipt with the bag. I just reveived the bag today and upon closer examination I found the snap buttons a bit weird , the leather smells noce but it feels a bit rougher than the smooth lambskin I have touched at the local Celine (I couldn't tell if this is a trio with the new texture, the date on the receipt is 30/07/2016)  , but the buttons are definitely not the same with the ones I saw at Celine Store , I am just wondering if anyone's Celine Trio's snap buttons are like this ? Sorry I know I shouldn't ask for authentification here but I just wanna know if anyone's trio's buttons are like this ? This is my first Celine and would be really devastated if I got a fake
> View attachment 3544749
> View attachment 3544741
> View attachment 3544743
> View attachment 3544744
> View attachment 3544745
> View attachment 3544746
> View attachment 3544747
> View attachment 3544748



Please refer all authentication requests to the authentication thread. The lovely authenticators there would help you I'm sure!


----------



## MissNataliie

Bumping this thread! What do you guys think about this burgundy trio on Fashionphile? It's a crazy good price and I've always wanted a Trio, but it has stains on the leather on the front of the bag. Do you guys thinks it is still worth the price? It would be my first premier designer bag!  

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-lambskin-small-trio-crossbody-bag-burgundy-149197


----------



## Jadpe

Skip it. It's still a lot of money and the bag is in a horrible state. I own a few Trio's which I use almost every day on rotation and my oldest (2+ years) one doesn't look as bad as this one. The leather of the Trio bag isn't scratch proof but it can handle a lot of (ab)use. But I don't know what happend with the one on fashionpile!

Your first premier bag should be one in a good condition!


----------



## MissNataliie

^^ thank you for your input! Yeah it does look really rough compared to the other pre-loved ones I've seen. I'll definitely skip it and hold out for something better.


----------



## TITI TATA

Is this girl using a small or large Trio?


----------



## hedur

TITI TATA said:


> Is this girl using a small or large Trio?



Small.


----------



## nanads

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I wonder if any of you guys can help me with these trio colors 
I got this from a local reseller. I wonder if any of you have seen these colors especially the blush and brown (camel? taupe?). I tried to do some research but couldn't find it anywhere except the blush one. Are these the colors that celine came out with? 

Thank you


----------



## realpurseornot

Help, my husband is travelling to Europe and he's agreed to buy me a purse on the way back. I already have a small Celine tri -colour trio in the small colour that I absolutely love and am contemplating getting the large size now. The question is do I want 2 trios, or are there other small crossbody purses at similar price point and size? Thanks!


----------



## nfactorial

pixel_munchkin said:


> my small burgundy trio at brunch



Super cute [emoji177] I love the colour


----------



## pixel_munchkin

nfactorial said:


> Super cute [emoji177] I love the colour



Thanks!


----------



## Sandi.el

I grown to love this bag. Seems ideal for vacations. So I Def think I'll get one. Been looking for a small yet functional tourist/sight seeing bag


----------



## Miss World

Sandi.el said:


> I grown to love this bag. Seems ideal for vacations. So I Def think I'll get one. Been looking for a small yet functional tourist/sight seeing bag


I have the small Trio. Trio really is a great bag! It's got enough room for cosmetics, wallet, sunglasses, chewing gum and still left with more room inside! If you get the large size it will have even more room!


----------



## Sandi.el

I just bought the blue one [emoji5]

Cannot wait to use it.


----------



## Lenaerik86

I love the look and practicality of the trio, however is it too casual for night time? I'm looking for a bag that can go from day to night.


----------



## Zoe C

I use it by night too. Actually I find it very versatile and even have used it for weddings (clutch format version).


----------



## pookybear

Lenaerik86 said:


> I love the look and practicality of the trio, however is it too casual for night time? I'm looking for a bag that can go from day to night.



Yes I use this bag all the time, for every occasion - especially my large black trio. 

I even brought it to a wedding as a low key purse because I didn't want it to clash with my sequin dress.

It's a very simple clean cut bag that goes wit everything. You can also detach the pieces and only use one (or two!) as a clutch


----------



## Lenaerik86

Zoe C said:


> I use it by night too. Actually I find it very versatile and even have used it for weddings (clutch format version).


Thanks!


----------



## Lenaerik86

pookybear said:


> Yes I use this bag all the time, for every occasion - especially my large black trio.
> 
> I even brought it to a wedding as a low key purse because I didn't want it to clash with my sequin dress.
> 
> It's a very simple clean cut bag that goes wit everything. You can also detach the pieces and only use one (or two!) as a clutch


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jax818

I'm loving my blush small trio!  The color is so pretty and the bag is super functional.  I plan to definitely add a large black one to my collection!  I am addicted!


----------



## Sophia

jax818 said:


> I'm loving my blush small trio!  The color is so pretty and the bag is super functional.  I plan to definitely add a large black one to my collection!  I am addicted!
> View attachment 3668638



Beautiful Blush!


----------



## loveloverad

Hi everyone. I am looking to buy the Large trio. Anyone know how much UK and EU prices now? Thanks!


----------



## ElisaAnna

jax818 said:


> I'm loving my blush small trio!  The color is so pretty and the bag is super functional.  I plan to definitely add a large black one to my collection!  I am addicted!
> View attachment 3668638


I love this color


----------



## ElisaAnna

loveloverad said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking to buy the Large trio. Anyone know how much UK and EU prices now? Thanks!



https://www.bragmybag.com/celine-bag-prices/

Although I'm not sure these prices are right.. I bought my small trio for 760 € in Paris last year and I the large version was about 850€


----------



## hofjm3

I just ordered a small blush Trio and am worried it may have been a mistake. Can anyone tell me how pink this color is in person (I've only seen pictures) and whether you think it will be versatile enough to go with lots of different things? I really wanted a bright color like indigo but couldn't find that one in the more textured leather so I went with the blush. Not sure if I'm just second-guessing myself given this is for me a relatively big purchase or if I really should have held out for something else. Any input would be so much appreciated


----------



## jax818

hofjm3 said:


> I just ordered a small blush Trio and am worried it may have been a mistake. Can anyone tell me how pink this color is in person (I've only seen pictures) and whether you think it will be versatile enough to go with lots of different things? I really wanted a bright color like indigo but couldn't find that one in the more textured leather so I went with the blush. Not sure if I'm just second-guessing myself given this is for me a relatively big purchase or if I really should have held out for something else. Any input would be so much appreciated



I was hesitant at first too when I ordered it but the color is so beautiful in real life. It is a soft blush pink that goes with a lot.  I wear a lot of black, white, grays
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, and navy blue and it goes with all of that.  Also goes well with olive green and red.   I also love the fact that it is calf liege leather.  I just wipe off any dirt or marks with baby wipes and it's good as new.   I've only had this bag for a month and it's been heavy in my rotation.  It is a beautiful spring and summer bag! 

Here's a pic of it in indoor lighting.


----------



## Sandi.el

Lenaerik86 said:


> I love the look and practicality of the trio, however is it too casual for night time? I'm looking for a bag that can go from day to night.



I think the Chanel box mini is ideal for that.


----------



## loveloverad

Could anyone confirm the price increase? Talked to an SA from Céline London and it was £780 but £740 at Selfridges. I'm confused.


----------



## Hikitten

jax818 said:


> I was hesitant at first too when I ordered it but the color is so beautiful in real life. It is a soft blush pink that goes with a lot.  I wear a lot of black, white, grays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and navy blue and it goes with all of that.  Also goes well with olive green and red.   I also love the fact that it is calf liege leather.  I just wipe off any dirt or marks with baby wipes and it's good as new.   I've only had this bag for a month and it's been heavy in my rotation.  It is a beautiful spring and summer bag!
> 
> Here's a pic of it in indoor lighting.



Hi. Have you any issues with color transfer? I'm waiting for a small trio in the black lamb but I also love light color bags but need something I don't need to worry about too much. I'm not one to wear indigo jeans but wonder about how it wears rubbing against regular clothes. Would love to see how the liege leather looks after a lot of wear too. I know you just got yours though. It's so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Hey girls, wanted to do a quick sharing about the Trio. I'm going to put links for questions you may have about Celine and the Trio. They include pictures as well.

In Depth Overall Review
What Fits
Repair and Warranties
How to protect the lambskin

Hope this helps! If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask me!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Hikitten said:


> Hi. Have you any issues with color transfer? I'm waiting for a small trio in the black lamb but I also love light color bags but need something I don't need to worry about too much. I'm not one to wear indigo jeans but wonder about how it wears rubbing against regular clothes. Would love to see how the liege leather looks after a lot of wear too. I know you just got yours though. It's so pretty! [emoji7]


Hey! If you protect it, there should be no color transfer. Even if there was, it should easily rub off. 
Steps to protect read here.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jax818

Hikitten said:


> Hi. Have you any issues with color transfer? I'm waiting for a small trio in the black lamb but I also love light color bags but need something I don't need to worry about too much. I'm not one to wear indigo jeans but wonder about how it wears rubbing against regular clothes. Would love to see how the liege leather looks after a lot of wear too. I know you just got yours though. It's so pretty! [emoji7]



Sorry so late.  No I haven't had any color transfer and I wear jeans everyday.  I try not to wear it with new jeans.   Whenever I see marks on my bag, I just wipe it down with a baby wipe.   It's been over a month now since I've had this bag and I'm loving it!  I use this bag so much that I'm thinking of getting the large black one.


----------



## Hikitten

jax818 said:


> Sorry so late.  No I haven't had any color transfer and I wear jeans everyday.  I try not to wear it with new jeans.   Whenever I see marks on my bag, I just wipe it down with a baby wipe.   It's been over a month now since I've had this bag and I'm loving it!  I use this bag so much that I'm thinking of getting the large black one.



That's so great! Is yours in lambskin? It looks like it has some texture to it. I've seen some lamb skins for resale and the corners have just been rubbed away so I wonder if other leathers would be more durable. I'd love one in goat skin but haven't seen them live[emoji16]


----------



## jax818

Hikitten said:


> That's so great! Is yours in lambskin? It looks like it has some texture to it. I've seen some lamb skins for resale and the corners have just been rubbed away so I wonder if other leathers would be more durable. I'd love one in goat skin but haven't seen them live[emoji16]



Mine is in the calf liege leather which is what I wanted for such a light color.  It's definitely more durable.  I wouldn't mind lambskin in black.


----------



## Luxee01

I'm getting hooked on the large black Trio. Does anyone know if it will look good on a petite frame? I am about 5'1", and 110lbs. Also, where can I buy the bag in Canada? Thanks!


----------



## loveloverad

Finally member of the Trio club!


----------



## klthew

I know nothing about trios my friend had a black one and I've been drawn to them ever since but I can't find an online retailer in the uk to view them so I've no idea what the selection of colours is

Can anyone tell me are there certain colours that are available all year round or does what's available change each season? Also if I was to go Harrods in the next 4/5 weeks what colours do they have currently?


----------



## bag^lover

Does anyone know if i can still find a trio in lilac?


----------



## kskwok

Hi! Just want to get feedback from everyone if you encounter your straps cracking? Either it's just really brittle or it's from the wear and tear. See images 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
attached.


----------



## pookybear

kskwok said:


> Hi! Just want to get feedback from everyone if you encounter your straps cracking? Either it's just really brittle or it's from the wear and tear. See images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786356
> View attachment 3786357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached.



Yeah mine is cracking and coming off, after about 2 years of heavy wear.

Anyone know if Celine repairs this? And if it's complimentary?


----------



## Sophia

kskwok said:


> Hi! Just want to get feedback from everyone if you encounter your straps cracking? Either it's just really brittle or it's from the wear and tear. See images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786356
> View attachment 3786357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached.



All my Trios have had this problem in the same area! It is from wear and tear!


----------



## Sophia

pookybear said:


> Yeah mine is cracking and coming off, after about 2 years of heavy wear.
> 
> Anyone know if Celine repairs this? And if it's complimentary?



I've taken my Trios in for repair with Celine for this problem areas. They reglaze those areas. I think it depends on your SA if it is complimentary or not.


----------



## thumbalina99

pookybear said:


> Yeah mine is cracking and coming off, after about 2 years of heavy wear.
> 
> Anyone know if Celine repairs this? And if it's complimentary?




When I went into the Celine store in Paris last week, the SA confirmed that the repair would be complimentary...HTH


----------



## bellebellebelle19

That's really great. I feel like so few companies do complimentary repairs nowadays. It really makes me want to buy a celine!


----------



## mstephanie5

Hi everyone! I'm new to PurseForum but have been reading the Celine threads for ages and finally made the plunge to purchase a large black trio from one of the Celine stores in NYC a couple days ago.  My only designer bag before this was Kate Spade so this is a pretty big leap for me!  I saw the smoke color online and fell in love but the SA said it's not available in the US.  As it is they had limited colors in large (black, beige, and red only, there were a few more colors in the small size) and I would've gone with the beige if I wasn't worried about color transfer.  Have any of you experienced that with the lighter colors? 
And further confirmation re: repairs, I asked my SA about what happens if there is some issues with the straps or snaps and he said so long as it's not cosmetic (e.g. normal scratches/wear and tear) then they generally will do repairs complimentary but they take a while.


----------



## Sandi.el

I have a bright blue one, I wear it with white jeans no colour transfer on the jeans. 

I don't know about the smoke colour though. I've read that it does happen with the lighter colours. Dark jeans tend to transfer on the soft pinks, nudes. You're better off getting a darker colour since it's your first one. That way you can use it with everything, and all year long. You'll get more use out of it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sophia

mstephanie5 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to PurseForum but have been reading the Celine threads for ages and finally made the plunge to purchase a large black trio from one of the Celine stores in NYC a couple days ago.  My only designer bag before this was Kate Spade so this is a pretty big leap for me!  I saw the smoke color online and fell in love but the SA said it's not available in the US.  As it is they had limited colors in large (black, beige, and red only, there were a few more colors in the small size) and I would've gone with the beige if I wasn't worried about color transfer.  Have any of you experienced that with the lighter colors?
> And further confirmation re: repairs, I asked my SA about what happens if there is some issues with the straps or snaps and he said so long as it's not cosmetic (e.g. normal scratches/wear and tear) then they generally will do repairs complimentary but they take a while.



Beautiful! I hope you'll get great use out of it. The Trio is one of my favorite bags! 

Also, I'm not sure if the SA was telling the entire truth. The Smoke color is hard to find, but my mother did purchase one from one of the boutiques in NYC...


----------



## mstephanie5

Sophia said:


> Beautiful! I hope you'll get great use out of it. The Trio is one of my favorite bags!
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if the SA was telling the entire truth. The Smoke color is hard to find, but my mother did purchase one from one of the boutiques in NYC...


I love it so much so far! Do you know which boutique your mother went to? I got the black one at their Soho location, maybe the Upper East Side one had more of a selection. As pretty as the gray is, I'm think I'm fine sticking with the black. I had such bad color transfer from dark jeans and clothes to my light pink Kate Spade and yellow Cambridge Satchel Co bags that was a nightmare to get out. I don't want to risk it for something that costs 10x as much. I love everyone else's colorful trios in this thread though and wish I was brave enough!


----------



## Sophia

mstephanie5 said:


> I love it so much so far! Do you know which boutique your mother went to? I got the black one at their Soho location, maybe the Upper East Side one had more of a selection. As pretty as the gray is, I'm think I'm fine sticking with the black. I had such bad color transfer from dark jeans and clothes to my light pink Kate Spade and yellow Cambridge Satchel Co bags that was a nightmare to get out. I don't want to risk it for something that costs 10x as much. I love everyone else's colorful trios in this thread though and wish I was brave enough!



You can't go wrong with the Black Trio! So excited for you! 

And my family shops at both the boutiques on Wooster and Madison. I prefer the Madison boutique. Pretty sure my mom purchased the Smoke from Madison!


----------



## Mary420

Daphs said:


> Hi girls, I am seriously contemplating getting a Trio and I need your help!
> 
> For owners, it would be great to hear testimonials about how/where you use yours and how much it fits. Do you ever take yours apart and use the pouch separately?
> 
> Also, would be great to have some intelligence around the colours available this season and previous seasons. When I looked at Selfridges this past week, I didn't really see any colours I liked, so just wondering what else is out there!
> 
> Colours I saw: powder, hibiscus, bright orange, greenish khaki, pale baby pink, natural (beige), burgundy.


Super


----------



## hofjm3

First of all, jax818: thank you so much for your reply to my question above and sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this thread and thank you!

I've been using my blush trio just about every day for several months now and I could not love it more.  It is stylish and lightweight, carries just what I need and goes with just about everything.  Now that the weather (and my wardrobe) is changing though I've started thinking I need to pick up another color for fall/winter. Does anyone have or know where I can find a list of available color and leather combinations for the season?    I've been hoping for a dark green trio since the day I received my blush bag and it appears the company may have already granted my wish - according to Celine's website the fw2017 collection includes a dark green trio.  Only potential problem is that the one on the website is in smooth lambskin and I was really hoping for calf liege like the blush trio as it seems to wear so much better.  I can only imagine how scuffed and scratched the smooth lambskin would get with my daily use. Does anyone know if the dark green trio is also available in any other leathers or if there are any other fall/winter colors available in something other than smooth lambskin?  Or am I worrying too much about the durability of the smooth lambskin?  Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lcee

I've had my large black lamb skin trio for a year and a half now and it still looks very good. The strap looks brand new with no sign of wear but that could be because most times I don't carry a lot in it and the shape of the bag has been maintained.  Occasionally I'll carry my iPad mini or camera but only when needed and any non flat items I try to put in the middle pouch. At first I was very careful with the bag and paranoid about scratches but the last few months I've gradually become more relaxed. I just want to enjoy the bag. Yes lamb skin does scratch but it's hardly visible to other people. My understanding is that only the small trios come in the calfskin. Correct? 

It's just such a useful practical bag and so very easy to wear. It weighs nothing and sits flat against the body so that you can barely feel it.  And it hold heaps. I'm considering getting one in a colour. I've seen the dark green version in my local celine store and it is lovely.


----------



## Sophia

Lcee said:


> I've had my large black lamb skin trio for a year and a half now and it still looks very good. The strap looks brand new with no sign of wear but that could be because most times I don't carry a lot in it and the shape of the bag has been maintained.  Occasionally I'll carry my iPad mini or camera but only when needed and any non flat items I try to put in the middle pouch. At first I was very careful with the bag and paranoid about scratches but the last few months I've gradually become more relaxed. I just want to enjoy the bag. Yes lamb skin does scratch but it's hardly visible to other people. My understanding is that only the small trios come in the calfskin. Correct?
> 
> It's just such a useful practical bag and so very easy to wear. It weighs nothing and sits flat against the body so that you can barely feel it.  And it hold heaps. I'm considering getting one in a colour. I've seen the dark green version in my local celine store and it is lovely.



Love what you wrote! I've read so many Trio horror stories about the strap breaking and the buttons falling off, but mine have held up very nicely. I now only own the Large size Trio in Beige, Burgundy, and Black. I've had all three for over two years now - my Beige one is actually 4 years old now! The strap on it shows wear and tear, but is still firmly intact, as are the push buttons!


----------



## primavera99

Sophia said:


> Love what you wrote! I've read so many Trio horror stories about the strap breaking and the buttons falling off, but mine have held up very nicely. I now only own the Large size Trio in Beige, Burgundy, and Black. I've had all three for over two years now - my Beige one is actually 4 years old now! The strap on it shows wear and tear, but is still firmly intact, as are the push buttons!



That' sounds great! How do you protect you beige Trio from color transfer? I saw some people use this leather protector for their bags, but my SA said that I shouldn't do these things myself, better get a pro to do it.

I'm actually considering a trio, but I'm still torn between getting a proper "handbag" or just just use Trio even to a formal event


----------



## Kajleen

Lcee said:


> I've had my large black lamb skin trio for a year and a half now and it still looks very good. The strap looks brand new with no sign of wear but that could be because most times I don't carry a lot in it and the shape of the bag has been maintained.  Occasionally I'll carry my iPad mini or camera but only when needed and any non flat items I try to put in the middle pouch. At first I was very careful with the bag and paranoid about scratches but the last few months I've gradually become more relaxed. I just want to enjoy the bag. Yes lamb skin does scratch but it's hardly visible to other people. My understanding is that only the small trios come in the calfskin. Correct?
> 
> It's just such a useful practical bag and so very easy to wear. It weighs nothing and sits flat against the body so that you can barely feel it.  And it hold heaps. I'm considering getting one in a colour. I've seen the dark green version in my local celine store and it is lovely.



Exactly. My words!!!
(I have my large trio for two years now and it's look perfect... but have to say I have problem with the strap in first month of using my new trio and Celine exchange it for brand new piece which is perfect). I understand your paranoia I was the same. And as you wrote - any non flat items i put in the middle pouch. And I left the 'foam pad' which is in brand new trios in the first pouch.


----------



## fullmetalmadi

Hello! Does anyone have the current price for the small celine trio in euros? I can't seem to access the french website from the us. I am going to paris next month and would love to purchase there since I do not have a celine boutique near me.


----------



## primavera99

fullmetalmadi said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the current price for the small celine trio in euros? I can't seem to access the french website from the us. I am going to paris next month and would love to purchase there since I do not have a celine boutique near me.


750 eur for the lambskin and 800 for the liege 
If you can't access the site, I think you can check the current prices here https://www.bragmybag.com/celine-bag-prices/ (got it from a quick Googling)


----------



## Hikitten

fullmetalmadi said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the current price for the small celine trio in euros? I can't seem to access the french website from the us. I am going to paris next month and would love to purchase there since I do not have a celine boutique near me.



It depends on the leather but it's 750€ for the lambskin and 800€ for the liege leather. Much cheaper than the US! Enjoy Paris [emoji813]️


----------



## kikirabbit

Hello!

I'm looking at YouTube reviews for the trio. When they refer to it as 'regular size', is it the Small or the Large?

Which is the more common/popular size? Does the Small fit a regular long wallet? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lcee

I have the large trio and it fits a long continental wallet quite snugly. I would imagine that a large wallet wouldn't fit into a small trio.


----------



## kikirabbit

What leathers are the Small black trio available in?

I know from reading some of the posts here that there should be a black lambskin but I can only find it in liege on Celine.com (Which I'm not very keen on).

There's a smooth Calfskin in black but that's in the Large size.


----------



## kikirabbit

Lcee said:


> I have the large trio and it fits a long continental wallet quite snugly. I would imagine that a large wallet wouldn't fit into a small trio.


Thank you!

I thought the Large looked really nice and chic on some people. Then I saw a video and realised the Large is very similar in size to the LV twinset which I had and sold as it looked too big on me.

So I've decided on the Small size [emoji2]


----------



## CupsofJosephine

mstephanie5 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to PurseForum but have been reading the Celine threads for ages and finally made the plunge to purchase a large black trio from one of the Celine stores in NYC a couple days ago.  My only designer bag before this was Kate Spade so this is a pretty big leap for me!  I saw the smoke color online and fell in love but the SA said it's not available in the US.  As it is they had limited colors in large (black, beige, and red only, there were a few more colors in the small size) and I would've gone with the beige if I wasn't worried about color transfer.  Have any of you experienced that with the lighter colors?
> And further confirmation re: repairs, I asked my SA about what happens if there is some issues with the straps or snaps and he said so long as it's not cosmetic (e.g. normal scratches/wear and tear) then they generally will do repairs complimentary but they take a while.


Congrats on your beautiful purchase!! Celine and catbird, my two favorite things  Also do you recommend going to the Celine store in SOHO? I didn't like the experience browsing the Celine selection at BG so I'm trying to find somewhere I actually want to spend my money at.


----------



## giedusis

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if someone can help me with this. I purchased Celine Trio and the bag looks legitimate: real soft leather, logo looks good, interior fabric...but. The serial number is on the other side (not where zipper slider) of the bag.

Is this a new thing?


----------



## Sophia

giedusis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if someone can help me with this. I purchased Celine Trio and the bag looks legitimate: real soft leather, logo looks good, interior fabric...but. The serial number is on the other side (not where zipper slider) of the bag.
> 
> Is this a new thing?



I'm sorry, but this bag is a counterfeit.


----------



## giedusis

Thank you Sophia! Ugh, so upsetting...


----------



## tatayap

Sophia said:


> I'm sorry, but this bag is a counterfeit.



I was also about to post a reveal about my first Celine, also a Burgundy Large Trio I purchased preloved last week. The seller bought it in France for 850euros and gave me a receipt from Printemps, it came with the shopping bag, dust bag, but no tags or cards (a cleaner accidentally threw the tags away) I'm pretty positive it's authentic, but seeing the Trio from giedusis'  post made me worry a bit! Thanks in advance! 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Kajleen

@tatayap
I'm pretty sure this is amazing original Celine trio and I loooove this burgundy one!


----------



## primavera99

There's a silver hardware small trio in grey colour (not sure about the name) for this season. Hopefully I'm correct that it belongs to the new collection.


----------



## Lcee

Looks like a nice shade of grey. Maybe just the photo but is it closer to taupe?


----------



## primavera99

Definitely the photo, it's more grey IRL. Like a dark gray perhaps?


----------



## Kajleen

Very beautiful combo grey + silver, very trendy now


----------



## Hikitten

I saw it today too [emoji7] very dark grey in bright light but can pass for black. Very tempted...


----------



## tatayap

Kajleen said:


> @tatayap
> I'm pretty sure this is amazing original Celine trio and I loooove this burgundy one!



Thank you so much! It was a great deal


----------



## Kajleen

Just for reference, I have my large trio for two and half year now and it still looks like brand new. But I noticed that my strap is start tearing a little in the place where is strap strew to the bag. I went to the Celine boutique and after one month, I have my bag back perfectly repaired. I'm so happy, Celine customer service is the best (it's my fourth time experience with Celine customer service).


----------



## buluuuu

Hi everyone I’m new to Celine
Do you know where can I find the black trio in calfskin liege? Both sizes are good !


----------



## babypanda

Hi. Bumping this thread to ask if anyone saw in person or bought the current collection navy blue Celine. I’ve been wanting a trio for so long but couldn’t decide on the color. Then I read on tpf that Celine are selling online now and checked the website and saw there is a navy blue. But when I called the boutique they said it’s very dark, almost black. 
Wondering if anyone here can comment?


----------



## Sophia

babypanda said:


> Hi. Bumping this thread to ask if anyone saw in person or bought the current collection navy blue Celine. I’ve been wanting a trio for so long but couldn’t decide on the color. Then I read on tpf that Celine are selling online now and checked the website and saw there is a navy blue. But when I called the boutique they said it’s very dark, almost black.
> Wondering if anyone here can comment?



I have the Navy Large Trio! It is like a Midnight Blue. You can only really see the shade of blue under the sunlight. It is beautiful! I have a Black Large Trio as well and the colors look very similar!


----------



## babypanda

Sophia said:


> I have the Navy Large Trio! It is like a Midnight Blue. You can only really see the shade of blue under the sunlight. It is beautiful! I have a Black Large Trio as well and the colors look very similar!


Thank you for your answer. I went to the boutique and bought it although neither the SA nor I could see the difference with the black one! Didn't take it out in the sun yet . Interesting that you bought both colors in the same size . Mine is the small size but if I like the bag might purchase a large in the future ..


----------



## onepiece101

I had a large trio I bought a couple of years ago, sold that, and just recently bought a new small trio. I noticed that inside the middle pocket (the one that is attached to the straps), on either side there are two pieces of circular leather reinforcing the interior part of the gold button snap. Does anyone know if this is something Celine has recently started to do with the trio?


----------



## Chloee Winter

If you want to test whether it is authentic or not, there is another way to test its button snap by machine. If it is a good one, the button snap is firm enough.


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> I had a large trio I bought a couple of years ago, sold that, and just recently bought a new small trio. I noticed that inside the middle pocket (the one that is attached to the straps), on either side there are two pieces of circular leather reinforcing the interior part of the gold button snap. Does anyone know if this is something Celine has recently started to do with the trio?



I purchased a new Trio from the boutique a few weeks ago and mine has this new design as well!


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> I purchased a new Trio from the boutique a few weeks ago and mine has this new design as well!



I'm glad they finally updated the design then so the straps don't break off as easily. If you don't mind me asking, does yours only have one serial number/date code? The other one I had before had two, one directly below the other and the new one I purchased only has one date code.


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> I'm glad they finally updated the design then so the straps don't break off as easily. If you don't mind me asking, does yours only have one serial number/date code? The other one I had before had two, one directly below the other and the new one I purchased only has one date code.



Of course I don't mind! So happy to help answer your questions! My new one with the new strap design only has one serial number/date code. However, one of my older Trios has two!


----------



## canthelpit

Sophia said:


> Of course I don't mind! So happy to help answer your questions! My new one with the new strap design only has one serial number/date code. However, one of my older Trios has two!


Hi Sophia, I am so glad they are doing something to fix the problem, my last trio has the common strap problem so I had to sell it, now I really miss it and plan to get another one. Do you mind showing us a photo of the new design please ? Thanks


----------



## onepiece101

canthelpit said:


> Hi Sophia, I am so glad they are doing something to fix the problem, my last trio has the common strap problem so I had to sell it, now I really miss it and plan to get another one. Do you mind showing us a photo of the new design please ? Thanks



On the new one I just got, on the inside of the middle pocket on opposite sides there are two separate pieces of leather extending from the strap that wrap around the large circular buttons inside the pocket sort of shaped like a music note.


----------



## canthelpit

onepiece101 said:


> On the new one I just got, on the inside of the middle pocket on opposite sides there are two separate pieces of leather extending from the strap that wrap around the large circular buttons inside the pocket sort of shaped like a music note.


Thanks for the description, it is a bit hard to imagine may be I'll have to see it for myself.


----------



## canthelpit

Hi ladies... I came across a great deal on the trio in the colour Magnolia Purple and it'd be a shame to pass, but I have always wanted to purchase the trio in the large black, so this is something quite different. The colour looks different on different sites...I am attaching a few below. Anyone of you own the trio in this colour called Magnolia purple or have seen it in real life ? I would prefer if it is closer to the 3rd/4th pic which has a more greyish hue. It does feel less "dressier" than the dark coloured trio...what do you ladies think ? Do you like this colour ?


----------



## lyndeylv

Finally a Celine trio to start with.


----------



## jo june

this is beautiful!


----------



## ashlie

canthelpit said:


> Hi ladies... I came across a great deal on the trio in the colour Magnolia Purple and it'd be a shame to pass, but I have always wanted to purchase the trio in the large black, so this is something quite different. The colour looks different on different sites...I am attaching a few below. Anyone of you own the trio in this colour called Magnolia purple or have seen it in real life ? I would prefer if it is closer to the 3rd/4th pic which has a more greyish hue. It does feel less "dressier" than the dark coloured trio...what do you ladies think ? Do you like this colour ?



I don’t own anything in this color, but my guess is that it’s closer to the 3rd/4th pictures. Someone else just bought a trio? and it looked MUCH lighter in the studio pictures than it did in person.


----------



## dorinda80

Anyone own a trio in liege leather? Is it more durable? I’m contemplating to purchase one for travel. Thank you [emoji4]!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Could someone kindly upload comparison photos new/improved strap vs old/strap problem?

I’d like to buy a Trio. Is the new improved strap part of spring/summer 2018 collection or earlier?

Many thanks!


----------



## rikkuex

dorinda80 said:


> Anyone own a trio in liege leather? Is it more durable? I’m contemplating to purchase one for travel. Thank you [emoji4]!


I have and it's amazing!
I've always loved the trio but was always worried about how delicate the lambskin felt, and missed out on the calfskin ones in 2016 and beat myself up over it, so when I saw the liege one it was a done deal. It's become my most used weekend bag - I even reach for it more than my Chanel square mini - it's carefree and not prone to scratches at all 

It is still around this season? I definitely recommend it  Colours are more limited than for the classics though - there was only one colour (and one last piece) when I got mine last October - in a lovely taupe.


----------



## pookybear

B4gl4dy said:


> Could someone kindly upload comparison photos new/improved strap vs old/strap problem?
> 
> I’d like to buy a Trio. Is the new improved strap part of spring/summer 2018 collection or earlier?
> 
> Many thanks!



I’m very curious as well, I asked at the boutique yesterday and they looked at me like I was crazy [emoji85]


----------



## onepiece101

pookybear said:


> I’m very curious as well, I asked at the boutique yesterday and they looked at me like I was crazy [emoji85]



It's quite difficult to take a good photo of. If they were to let you feel inside the middle pouch, you'd be able to feel the bit of leather circling around the inside metal buttons.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

pookybear said:


> I’m very curious as well, I asked at the boutique yesterday and they looked at me like I was crazy [emoji85]


Hi
I actually got the new Trio with enforced strap but have no idea how it looked like before the change was implemented. Anyways, I hear that now the strap is much more secure and even if the bag is heavy it shouldn’t affect it.
(btw this bag is supercool&usefulI, I totally would buy another one!  )


----------



## dorinda80

rikkuex said:


> I have and it's amazing!
> I've always loved the trio but was always worried about how delicate the lambskin felt, and missed out on the calfskin ones in 2016 and beat myself up over it, so when I saw the liege one it was a done deal. It's become my most used weekend bag - I even reach for it more than my Chanel square mini - it's carefree and not prone to scratches at all
> 
> It is still around this season? I definitely recommend it  Colours are more limited than for the classics though - there was only one colour (and one last piece) when I got mine last October - in a lovely taupe.



Thank you @rikkuex for your response! I very much appreciate all the information you provided on your liege trio. Yes, it appears that they are still being made, but like you stated in fewer colors and the colors vary each season. Last I saw was a dark green color (which I think Céline calls Amazon) and a light taupe. 

I would love one in a mid to dark neutral. Your taupe sounds gorgeous, but I fear color transfer...I wear a lot of dark denim. 

I will be heading up to my nearest boutique in a month to see what they have. I’ll call my SA ahead of time and see if he can bring a few in for me to see. Fingers crossed, I’m so excited now


----------



## onepiece101

I tired to get a couple good photos of the strap change. If you look at the right side/corner of the photos, you can see a piece of leather that rounds the gold metal interior button and connects up into the strap on that side.


----------



## pookybear

onepiece101 said:


> I tired to get a couple good photos of the strap change. If you look at the right side/corner of the photos, you can see a piece of leather that rounds the gold metal interior button and connects up into the strap on that side.



Ohhh I see it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rikkuex

dorinda80 said:


> Thank you @rikkuex for your response! I very much appreciate all the information you provided on your liege trio. Yes, it appears that they are still being made, but like you stated in fewer colors and the colors vary each season. Last I saw was a dark green color (which I think Céline calls Amazon) and a light taupe.
> 
> I would love one in a mid to dark neutral. Your taupe sounds gorgeous, but I fear color transfer...I wear a lot of dark denim.
> 
> I will be heading up to my nearest boutique in a month to see what they have. I’ll call my SA ahead of time and see if he can bring a few in for me to see. Fingers crossed, I’m so excited now



Very exciting!! Keep us posted on what your SA manages to find  Can't seem to find a photo of my trio in my phone, shall look through my laptop tomorrow / snap a photo of it, but if you google "celine liege tio taupe" it's the first few images that appear


----------



## chlee1

Im curious to how the large trio wears? For some reason there's not a ton of resources and reviews about the wear and tear of the trio in traditional lambkin - I suspect it's pretty harsh based on the state of pre-loved pieces online. 

Also, is anyone familiar with general resale value of a black large trio? I see so many different prices online and I can't tell if it holds its value very well like LV or Chanel, or if it's a steep decline like other more "second tier" luxury brands.


----------



## faintlymacabre

chlee1 said:


> Im curious to how the large trio wears? For some reason there's not a ton of resources and reviews about the wear and tear of the trio in traditional lambkin - I suspect it's pretty harsh based on the state of pre-loved pieces online.
> 
> Also, is anyone familiar with general resale value of a black large trio? I see so many different prices online and I can't tell if it holds its value very well like LV or Chanel, or if it's a steep decline like other more "second tier" luxury brands.



I haven't had mine very long, but I did purchase it from a reseller and it was in excellent shape.  The lambskin is definitely delicate, though, and will show scratches.  I bought mine for $650 CAD, which is a big drop from retail for an item in great condition.


----------



## pookybear

chlee1 said:


> Im curious to how the large trio wears? For some reason there's not a ton of resources and reviews about the wear and tear of the trio in traditional lambkin - I suspect it's pretty harsh based on the state of pre-loved pieces online.
> 
> Also, is anyone familiar with general resale value of a black large trio? I see so many different prices online and I can't tell if it holds its value very well like LV or Chanel, or if it's a steep decline like other more "second tier" luxury brands.



I have one that I’ve had for several years. The lambskin is on the more delicate side and does show corner wear and scratches/scuffs, but overall has held up well. I usually overstuff my bag so it’s a bit stretched out. 

Only major sign of wear is on the straps near the bag, the glazing has cracked. Doesn’t affect wear and use though, bag is still perfectly fine.

I treat my trio pretty harshly, have taken it while traveling and on day trips - for all the abuse I think it’s done well.

Overall what I know about Celine is that it doesn’t hold value well. I always prepare myself to lose money and not get back what I paid retail. I got mine preowned though. That’s a good route to consider if you’re on a budget but just be careful to inspect for signs of wear


----------



## chlee1

Does anyone know the differences between some of the newer leather options on the trio? I was in Nordstrom the other day and noticed that in addition to the smooth lambskin they also offer a pebble goatskin with gold hardware and one that had silver hardware, red interior lining, and shiny scratch-resistant  leather. I looked on the Celine website and Couldn’t find any bags with silver hardware and red lining


----------



## Kajleen

I have my large trio (black lambskin) for three years now and it still looks like brand new. That's beeing said I take care about it and that is what I do for every designer bag. For me the Trio is the perfect bag, super handy, goes with everything and super chic. I would like buy it in another color soon. I love lambskin leather and if you take care about this type of leather, don't be scare about the scratches. My have some scratches on the back side of the bag, but on the front side it's in perfect condition. Most scratches can be worked into the leather with soft clothes by using good leather care (cream, foam... I use Colonil).

About four months ago I noticed that my strap is start tearing a little in the place where is strap strew to the bag. I went to the Celine boutique and after one month, I have my bag back perfectly repaired (they gave me the new strap). Celine customer service is the best (it's my fourth time experience with Celine customer service).


----------



## Sophia

Kajleen said:


> I have my large trio (black lambskin) for three years now and it still looks like brand new. That's beeing said I take care about it and that is what I do for every designer bag. For me the Trio is the perfect bag, super handy, goes with everything and super chic. I would like buy it in another color soon. I love lambskin leather and if you take care about this type of leather, don't be scare about the scratches. My have some scratches on the back side of the bag, but on the front side it's in perfect condition. Most scratches can be worked into the leather with soft clothes by using good leather care (cream, foam... I use Colonil).
> 
> About four months ago I noticed that my strap is start tearing a little in the place where is strap strew to the bag. I went to the Celine boutique and after one month, I have my bag back perfectly repaired (they gave me the new strap). Celine customer service is the best (it's my fourth time experience with Celine customer service).



I completely agree with you! The Large Trio is one of my favorite bags ever. I have it in many different colors. And I've also only good things to say about Céline Customer Service. I had been using my Large Beige Trio for almost 8 months and a huge portion of the leather completely peeled off from the strap of the bag. My lovely SA at at the boutique took the bag in immediately and gave me a brand new one on the spot. No questions asked!


----------



## devoted7

I’ve been eyeing the trip for sometime now. Can someone tell me what’s the strap drop at its longest extension or measurement from one end of the strap to the other? Thanks!


----------



## Sculli

Out with my 3 year old large trio and it’s still holding up pretty well [emoji170]


----------



## admiramila

chlee1 said:


> Im curious to how the large trio wears? For some reason there's not a ton of resources and reviews about the wear and tear of the trio in traditional lambkin - I suspect it's pretty harsh based on the state of pre-loved pieces online.
> 
> Also, is anyone familiar with general resale value of a black large trio? I see so many different prices online and I can't tell if it holds its value very well like LV or Chanel, or if it's a steep decline like other more "second tier" luxury brands.


I got my large Trio new in August 2017 and have used it daily since.  The only signs of wear I notice on the leather are in the bottom corners where the bag touches when standing upright.  I try to lay it down flat when I can.  Light scratches come out if you rub them a bit with a damp cloth.  Haven't had any bad ones yet thankfully.  I avoid overfilling it to minimize the stress on the strap and help keep its shape.  The gold finish of my zipper pulls has worn off a bit in spots.  I don't think it holds as much value like Chanel would.


----------



## veevee1

favorite summer bag!


----------



## striveforluxury

Miss.M said:


> Has anyone seen this small trio coin pouch in any store recently? Or is this style discontinued? TIA



hi! i was wondering if it's possible for the front and back compartment of this coin pouch to be sticked together without the middle one? 

i have a celine trio in black year 2011 and i cant stick my front and back compartments together to make it a clutch.. ive seen other people do it so i wanna know if it's only me..?


----------



## Sophia

striveforluxury said:


> hi! i was wondering if it's possible for the front and back compartment of this coin pouch to be sticked together without the middle one?
> 
> i have a celine trio in black year 2011 and i cant stick my front and back compartments together to make it a clutch.. ive seen other people do it so i wanna know if it's only me..?



Hey! Of course you can connect the front and back compartments to form a clutch. I have a Trio from 2011 and it's possible to do on mine. I wonder what is happening with yours. Are you pressing hard enough?


----------



## striveforluxury

Sophia said:


> Hey! Of course you can connect the front and back compartments to form a clutch. I have a Trio from 2011 and it's possible to do on mine. I wonder what is happening with yours. Are you pressing hard enough?



hi! i noticed that my trio has the same buttons as the coin purse from the photo. if you will notice, the buttons of the front and back compartments are the same so they cannot be sticked together..

ill repost the picture of the coin purse here for easier reference (disclaimer: photo not mine):


----------



## Sophia

striveforluxury said:


> hi! i noticed that my trio has the same buttons as the coin purse from the photo. if you will notice, the buttons of the front and back compartments are the same so they cannot be sticked together..
> 
> ill repost the picture of the coin purse here for easier reference (disclaimer: photo not mine):
> 
> View attachment 4129527



Ah, if yours utilizes these buttons then of course the front and back compartments cannot be connected. That is strange because I've never seen the Trio crossbody bag use these buttons. Even in the first releases of the bag.


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> Ah, if yours utilizes these buttons then of course the front and back compartments cannot be connected. That is strange because I've never seen the Trio crossbody bag use these buttons. Even in the first releases of the bag.



I also have never seen the trio bag ever use that type of buttons. I had the Celine goatskin trio coin purse (the one in three tiered sizes of pouches) and that one did not use the type of buttons shown in your picture either... Where did you purchase your trio?


----------



## timberlands

would any one be able to tell me the longest and shortest length of the trio strap and the width  ?
Thanks so much


----------



## jjoyae

onepiece101 said:


> I tired to get a couple good photos of the strap change. If you look at the right side/corner of the photos, you can see a piece of leather that rounds the gold metal interior button and connects up into the strap on that side.



I just noticed this on my new trio too!

I had an older version of the large trio and the strap was just literally straight down and the ratio was off which is why a lot of people had problems with the strap coming off.

I think the new version is great! - Hopefully it will hold up better than the previous versions. - Thanks for posting! - I thought I was the only one that noticed lol


----------



## primavera99

As somebody has posted in Hedi's thread, Trio is having a new look under Hedi's. Unfortunately didn't take any pictures  
All construction is the same except the zipper and the lining. It now has different kind of fabric lining (smoother, nylon - polyester feeling) and a metal zipper with some kind of holes to lock your bag so it's safer... I think (?) 

Website is still using the older version so I couldn't describe much, but I like/hate the new lining, it's sure smoother so it's not piling up but it's black (classic Hedi) so it might be hard to look for stuffs inside


----------



## starrysky7

So now that they're selling bags online I went to check it out and the large trio is now selling for 950 EUR. It was 850 less than a year ago. I feel like they are really taking advantage of the panic they created about Philos bags being gone. Céline really seems to be changing for the worse but they're probably rubbing their hands at current sales numbers.


----------



## wheihk

Ok so this is the new zipper. Not too bad.


----------



## striveforluxury

wheihk said:


> Ok so this is the new zipper. Not too bad.



Where did you get this? Is this from the website?


----------



## wheihk

striveforluxury said:


> Where did you get this? Is this from the website?


Yes from the website. there are some new colors added.


----------



## Sophia

The hardware is very shiny and lightweight and cheap feeling though honestly.


wheihk said:


> Ok so this is the new zipper. Not too bad.


----------



## wheihk

Sophia said:


> The hardware is very shiny and lightweight and cheap feeling though honestly.


I went to my local store and saw the new trios. The leather and lining felt so cheap compared to the old model! I was shocked.


----------



## wheihk

Some clear pictures of the new model:

https://www.24sevres.com/en-es/trio...JH?defaultSku=XJ2JHCAMZZZZZ&color=light-camel


----------



## starrysky7

It didn't exactly change for the better... And is 100 euros more expensive.


----------



## SohviAnneli

I haven't seen people using trio bag in a long time and I know it probably isn't that popular anymore but I still really love it. I bought this trio pre loved and got it yesterday, the leather is so soft and beautiful..


----------



## ztory

SohviAnneli said:


> I haven't seen people using trio bag in a long time and I know it probably isn't that popular anymore but I still really love it. I bought this trio pre loved and got it yesterday, the leather is so soft and beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 4484936
> View attachment 4484938



Great bag! I like the old ones with leather instead of metal zippers. I bought mine like 5-6 years ago, i use it very frequently. Its a very nice bag!


----------



## Sophia

SohviAnneli said:


> I haven't seen people using trio bag in a long time and I know it probably isn't that popular anymore but I still really love it. I bought this trio pre loved and got it yesterday, the leather is so soft and beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 4484936
> View attachment 4484938



The Large Trio is still one of my favorite bags to date!


----------



## SohviAnneli

ztory said:


> Great bag! I like the old ones with leather instead of metal zippers. I bought mine like 5-6 years ago, i use it very frequently. Its a very nice bag!



Yeah I wanted the old model too, I have heard that the newer version looks more plasticy.. So glad to get this trio, in great condition and for a good price too! 



Sophia said:


> The Large Trio is still one of my favorite bags to date!



Happy to hear somebody else also loves this! I was first looking at the small one, but I really wanted a bag that can fit a long wallet inside and the small one doesn't.. This is just so great lightweight, hands free and fussy free bag option on the go.


----------



## wheihk

SohviAnneli said:


> Yeah I wanted the old model too, I have heard that the newer version looks more plasticy.. So glad to get this trio, in great condition and for a good price too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear somebody else also loves this! I was first looking at the small one, but I really wanted a bag that can fit a long wallet inside and the small one doesn't.. This is just so great lightweight, hands free and fussy free bag option on the go.


i'm sure most Celine fans love it!


----------



## SohviAnneli

wheihk said:


> i'm sure most Celine fans love it!


You might be right!


----------



## striveforluxury

SohviAnneli said:


> I haven't seen people using trio bag in a long time and I know it probably isn't that popular anymore but I still really love it. I bought this trio pre loved and got it yesterday, the leather is so soft and beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 4484936
> View attachment 4484938



ive used my small trio more than any of my other bags! just love.. i actually need to stop using it for a while because i noticed a scratch which stresses me out lol


----------



## creamyscreamy

I just sold my Celine Trio. I figured better to sell it now while I can still get a good amount for it. If I wait a few more years, it will probably be very hard to sell. Personally didn't get much use out of it because I found the straps on the small too short. I also don't like how it "expands" when you place things inside it. It's as if you can only put flat things inside the bag.


----------



## OsloChic

So in love with my new trio! Already shared in the action thread but wanted to share here too. Such an easy, under the radar bag. My boyfriend totally prefers both my Celine’s to my Chanel’s which obviously cost so much more But the classic Celine look is priceless. 

Don’t know the color name but it’s such a special green that pretty much works with everything except “normal green”


----------



## wheihk

OsloChic said:


> So in love with my new trio! Already shared in the action thread but wanted to share here too. Such an easy, under the radar bag. My boyfriend totally prefers both my Celine’s to my Chanel’s which obviously cost so much more But the classic Celine look is priceless.
> 
> Don’t know the color name but it’s such a special green that pretty much works with everything except “normal green”


Looks like it’s celadon.


----------



## OsloChic

wheihk said:


> Looks like it’s celadon.



Thanks!


----------



## SohviAnneli

OsloChic said:


> So in love with my new trio! Already shared in the action thread but wanted to share here too. Such an easy, under the radar bag. My boyfriend totally prefers both my Celine’s to my Chanel’s which obviously cost so much more But the classic Celine look is priceless.
> 
> Don’t know the color name but it’s such a special green that pretty much works with everything except “normal green”



Oh this looks so beautiful!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

OsloChic said:


> So in love with my new trio! Already shared in the action thread but wanted to share here too. Such an easy, under the radar bag. My boyfriend totally prefers both my Celine’s to my Chanel’s which obviously cost so much more But the classic Celine look is priceless.
> 
> Don’t know the color name but it’s such a special green that pretty much works with everything except “normal green”


Hello. Have you noticed any stitching problems with respect to the reinforcement stitching that secures the strap on the ends of each side of the center pouch. I am having to return a second Trio to Celine for the same issue in the same spot on two different sized Trios.  I noticed the stitching had loosened and come undone after owning my first one after only a few months. It was the large in lambskjn. The replacement is a goatskin in small and this has happened after 2 weeks. I have attached photos of both bags.  While Celine has been good about this problem, I am at the point of requesting my money back given there are no other bags that move me like the Trio did. I dread the attitude and pushback I may get, but know as a customer who has purchased yet two defective bags, ball is definitely in my court if I had to fight them. I would appreciate your feedback. Thank you.


----------



## FrenchBulldog




----------



## babypanda

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4594927
> View attachment 4594928


Sorry about that! It’s so annoying. I have an old version of the trio that I’ve been using for 2 years. I honestly never noticed those stitches on mine so today I took the bag out and looked. Mine seem pretty tight although I’ve really used and abused the bag during travel and all. Here are some pix attached. You should definitely return yours and see if they can find you a better one


----------



## babypanda

Here’s what they look like from the inside


----------



## FrenchBulldog

babypanda said:


> Here’s what they look like from the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595107


Thank you.  I attribute the problem to the design and possibly just the fact that these bags are mass-produced and quality is becoming a hit or miss.  However, to have the threads unravel on two different bags is troubling.  Urgh, I really like this bag.  Thank you for chiming in.  It is appreciated.


----------



## maire

Still love my trios. Think they’re Classic, such a good basic !


----------



## wheihk

Saw this solo pouch (since it’s family to trio pouch so I posted here) and I only can think of: it doesn’t get worse than this.


----------



## Adrian Ho

wheihk said:


> Saw this solo pouch (since it’s family to trio pouch so I posted here) and I only can think of: it doesn’t get worse than this.



This is just hilarious!


----------



## eunaddict

wheihk said:


> Saw this solo pouch (since it’s family to trio pouch so I posted here) and I only can think of: it doesn’t get worse than this.



Looks very H&M/Forever 21.


----------



## Kajleen

wheihk said:


> Saw this solo pouch (since it’s family to trio pouch so I posted here) and I only can think of: it doesn’t get worse than this.


omg! this is really hell


----------



## LVinCali

I am brand new to Céline (and so in love).  Ordered a Trio last week and a Cabas Phantom today.

Am I missing something or is there really not a Trio thread in the Clubhouse?  I know it’s been around for a while, but still a standard Céline bag...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LVinCali said:


> I am brand new to Céline (and so in love).  Ordered a Trio last week and a Cabas Phantom today.
> 
> Am I missing something or is there really not a Trio thread in the Clubhouse?  I know it’s been around for a while, but still a standard Céline bag...



I hope you are enjoying your new beauties!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Since there isn’t much in the forum about the Céline trio, I thought I’d pop in here and share how I use mine. I basically use it in place of SLGs.

CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW




1st compartment is my diabetes emergency kit. I sometimes cary my blood sugar meter, but generally just fill it with snacks for high or low numbers.
2nd compartment is for my essentials. The convenience of taking off the other pieces to use this part with the strap, when I end up someplace that I don’t want to carry a whole bag around, is my favorite part.
3rd compartment is used basically as a cosmetic bag.
The trio fits into a lot of my other bags and I love opening them to see this awesome pop of color!


----------



## WendiBoo

MaseratiMomma said:


> Since there isn’t much in the forum about the Céline trio, I thought I’d pop in here and share how I use mine. I basically use it in place of SLGs.
> 
> CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
> Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW
> 
> View attachment 4737035
> 
> 
> 1st compartment is my diabetes emergency kit. I sometimes cary my blood sugar meter, but generally just fill it with snacks for high or low numbers.
> 2nd compartment is for my essentials. The convenience of taking off the other pieces to use this part with the strap, when I end up someplace that I don’t want to carry a whole bag around, is my favorite part.
> 3rd compartment is used basically as a cosmetic bag.
> The trio fits into a lot of my other bags and I love opening them to see this awesome pop of color!



hehe, this is why I love the celine large trio!!!! can fit so much and the fuchsia color is


----------



## kujalaannm

Hi everyone!  I just received my first second-hand small Celine trio and I'm in love untill I learned that the date code seems funny :-O It's W-CU-3315. Has anyone come across a trio with such date code which doensn't make sense if red 31st week of 2035 x( but maybe 33th week of 2015...


----------



## KimTX

I've wanted a Trio for ages, but always hesitated. I treated myself to this excellent condition pre-owned bag for only $750 USD and I could not be happier with it. I love that it has the old Celine logo and zips. I sold my 2 other Celine bags and now I miss them. Such good quality.


----------



## emmcity0

Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and new to luxury bags in general. A few nights ago I impulse-bought a cotton canvas large Celine Trio in "Excellent" condition from Fashionphile, winter 2017 collection and originally retailing for $1100 USD. It was only $530 after a 30% discount on Fashionphile. I realize it's not leather, but I already have enough leather bags that serve a similar purpose that the Trio would and I wanted something low key and low maintenance. I bought it without doing any research on it hoping confirmation-biased Googling will make me feel better after the fact haha. Now feeling nervous because there are no reviews of this thing whatsoever! I even checked this forum. Anyone have any experience with it? Maybe canvas just isn't worth the price? Here's the one I bought. I should receive it in 4 days!


----------



## KimTX

I've been buying from Fashionphile for years and have faith in their integrity. Are you asking if it's fake or if it's popular? I know some people are looking for luxe bags in non leather, so I think this is a great bag and at a fantastic price.


----------



## emmcity0

KimTX said:


> I've been buying from Fashionphile for years and have faith in their integrity. Are you asking if it's fake or if it's popular? I know some people are looking for luxe bags in non leather, so I think this is a great bag and at a fantastic price.



Thanks for your response! I've also bought from Fashionphile before, definitely not worried about authenticity. I guess this is just the first time I'm buying a luxe piece in a material that isn't leather (also been eyeing rattan) so I guess I was hoping there would be rave reviews about the canvas Trio that would make me feel better about spending $500+ on canvas haha. I suppose I understand the market, with so many people loving Chanel or Saint Laurent non-leather totes, but I've never bought something blind before. I know there isn't an abundance of canvas trios in a bunch of colorways from every season circulating, so I suppose it is what it is!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

emmcity0 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and new to luxury bags in general. A few nights ago I impulse-bought a cotton canvas large Celine Trio in "Excellent" condition from Fashionphile, winter 2017 collection and originally retailing for $1100 USD. It was only $530 after a 30% discount on Fashionphile. I realize it's not leather, but I already have enough leather bags that serve a similar purpose that the Trio would and I wanted something low key and low maintenance. I bought it without doing any research on it hoping confirmation-biased Googling will make me feel better after the fact haha. Now feeling nervous because there are no reviews of this thing whatsoever! I even checked this forum. Anyone have any experience with it? Maybe canvas just isn't worth the price? Here's the one I bought. I should receive it in 4 days!


I have no experience with the canvas, but it looks really cute!


----------



## xcaramelizex

emmcity0 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and new to luxury bags in general. A few nights ago I impulse-bought a cotton canvas large Celine Trio in "Excellent" condition from Fashionphile, winter 2017 collection and originally retailing for $1100 USD. It was only $530 after a 30% discount on Fashionphile. I realize it's not leather, but I already have enough leather bags that serve a similar purpose that the Trio would and I wanted something low key and low maintenance. I bought it without doing any research on it hoping confirmation-biased Googling will make me feel better after the fact haha. Now feeling nervous because there are no reviews of this thing whatsoever! I even checked this forum. Anyone have any experience with it? Maybe canvas just isn't worth the price? Here's the one I bought. I should receive it in 4 days!


I bought the same bag from Fashionphile a few days before you did. I had the same experience where I couldn't find any reviews on the canvas trio and just took a leap of faith. I mean no one seemed to be complaining about it either. 

It's surprisingly heavy so I'll just use two of the pouches at a time. I think that speaks a bit to durability. I am really happy with it and am not planning to baby it like I would with my leather trios. 

I hope you're enjoying your new bag as well.


----------



## luxurylucy

I'm 5'2" so should I go with the small or large Celine trio? I don't usually have a problem with downsizing my stuff. I'm looking for an everyday errand bag.


----------



## luxurylucy

How is the wear and tear on the lambskin leather? Some people says the leather can have little balls in them?


----------



## Ma3rle

I'm wondering the same! I'm kind of torn between the small and large trio. I usually carry my phone (iPhone Max), a small wallet or cardholder, lipbalm, lipstick and my sunnies. Any advice?


----------



## Lcee

luxurylucy said:


> I'm 5'2" so should I go with the small or large Celine trio? I don't usually have a problem with downsizing my stuff. I'm looking for an everyday errand bag.


I have 2 large trios - black and burgundy -  and they definitely fit the bill of being everyday carry bags.  Personally I prefer the proportions of the large trio as it can easily fit everything I need including an iPad mini if needed (but not everyday as I don't want to stretch the leather) or a large wallet.  I'm reasonably careful with the bags as the leather is soft and can be scratched but its not too difficult to manage.

I'm not aware of any balls on the leather and both of my bags have worn well. My black trio is a few years old now and is still looking very good despite frequent use. The burgundy one is newer and used less often and looks almost pristine.


----------



## megisme4

I’ve had my small trio for a few months and I find that it fits all of the items you’ve described with room to spare. I’m 5’4 and thought the small looked better against my frame, where the medium was a bit overwhelming. Good luck deciding, you can’t really go wrong!


----------



## babypanda

Ma3rle said:


> I'm wondering the same! I'm kind of torn between the small and large trio. I usually carry my phone (iPhone Max), a small wallet or cardholder, lipbalm, lipstick and my sunnies. Any advice?


I have the small and it will nicely fit all the items you listed and more. 
Personally I prefer the look of the small one. When you use the large one and try to fill it, things end up falling to the bottom which deforms the bag.


----------



## ElisaAnna

Did the quality of trios change over the years? I have a trio from 2016, Ive used it around 1-2 times a week since then and it still looks quite good. I don’t baby it, but I definitely look after it. Last weekend one of my friends showed me her one year old trio and it looked horrible!


----------



## wheihk

ElisaAnna said:


> Did the quality of trios change over the years? I have a trio from 2016, Ive used it around 1-2 times a week since then and it still looks quite good. I don’t baby it, but I definitely look after it. Last weekend one of my friends showed me her one year old trio and it looked horrible!


Oh yes. Hedi changed the leather, zipper and lining.


----------



## lucertola

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting. I just bought this trio on Fashionphile and now I’m starting to get paranoid about authenticity. Could someone please take a look? Or tell me where I should post it to get an opinion on authenticity? Thank you so much in advance 









						CELINE Liege Calfskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Blush
					

This is an authentic CELINE Liege Calfskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag in Blush. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of textured calfskin leather in soft pink. The shoulder bag features an adjustable leather shoulder strap and gold hardware.  The multiple zippers open to a spacious gray knit fabric...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

Just bought my first Céline Trio and I’m already losing sleep over it.  Please help me decide if I made a huge mistake. Here goes- it’s a 2014 Phoebe Philo Trio in Hibiscus Python in pristine condition. I haven’t received it yet. I guess I jumped on it too fast because I didn’t realize the issues with some countries or states banning python use. Does anyone know if I’ve made a blunder? It was final sale.  thanks in advance!!


----------



## IntheOcean

lucertola said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time posting. I just bought this trio on Fashionphile and now I’m starting to get paranoid about authenticity. Could someone please take a look? Or tell me where I should post it to get an opinion on authenticity? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELINE Liege Calfskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag Blush
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CELINE Liege Calfskin Small Trio Crossbody Bag in Blush. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of textured calfskin leather in soft pink. The shoulder bag features an adjustable leather shoulder strap and gold hardware.  The multiple zippers open to a spacious gray knit fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. I'm sorry but there's no one authenticating Celine here at the moment, so you're going to have to hire a paid authenticator.


----------



## lucertola

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. I'm sorry but there's no one authenticating Celine here at the moment, so you're going to have to hire a paid authenticator.


Hi thanks a lot for your reply! 

Does anyone know any good Celine authenticators? I only know a few for Chanel. 

Also, if anyone knows what a real blush Trio looks like I would really appreciate their (informal) input


----------



## chubbybadass

SohviAnneli said:


> I haven't seen people using trio bag in a long time and I know it probably isn't that popular anymore but I still really love it. I bought this trio pre loved and got it yesterday, the leather is so soft and beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 4484936
> View attachment 4484938


I still use mine religiously. I have a few small trio's and used to have a large one but ended up selling it as I liked the smaller size better. It became my go to work bag before the pandemic started and it's still the bag I use on most days because its so convenient!


----------



## ddaless

Has anyone experienced the strap coming off their trio bag? 
I have a large trio bag and the strap is starting to crack. I bought it secondhand, so I’m afraid I can’t take it to Céline to fix if the strap breaks off. Does anyone know what I should do to fix the strap if that happens?


----------



## wheihk

ddaless said:


> Has anyone experienced the strap coming off their trio bag?
> I have a large trio bag and the strap is starting to crack. I bought it secondhand, so I’m afraid I can’t take it to Céline to fix if the strap breaks off. Does anyone know what I should do to fix the strap if that happens?


I think they do fix it with a charge in my country.


----------



## babyypink00

ddaless said:


> Has anyone experienced the strap coming off their trio bag?
> I have a large trio bag and the strap is starting to crack. I bought it secondhand, so I’m afraid I can’t take it to Céline to fix if the strap breaks off. Does anyone know what I should do to fix the strap if that happens?



I was in a similar situation - I bought a preloved Celine trio bag, but the leather strap was peeling/coming apart at both ends where it gets attached to the bag itself. I ended up taking it to Celine (in Germany) and they repaired it without charge. They did ask about purchase details (e.g. if I was in their system, date of purchase, etc.), but I fibbed a little to get around that. I described my experience in more detail here in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-repair-experiences.1027764/#post-33873341


----------



## xcaramelizex

lucertola said:


> Hi thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> Does anyone know any good Celine authenticators? I only know a few for Chanel.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows what a real blush Trio looks like I would really appreciate their (informal) input



Did you end up buying the bag?


----------



## Fredrika

Hello!
I’m considering to buy a (new) small Trio bag in Burgundy for a small everyday bag as I think it’s the perfect size for what I need and absolutely beautiful.

Can anyone share their experience with wear and tear, especially for the recent models as I understand the leather has changed under Hedi Slimani? I want a bag that you can use everyday without babying so I’m a bit worried about the soft Lambskin.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hikitten

Has anyone else noticed the trio is no longer on the celine website??? I have a small in black and was looking at getting the beige one in liege but now they’re no longer listed. Are they discontinuing them?


----------



## babyloove

I just got a black one today after years of lusting and hesitations due to lambskin ... 
The SA told me they are discontinuing it ...


----------



## Hikitten

babyloove said:


> I just got a black one today after years of lusting and hesitations due to lambskin ...
> The SA told me they are discontinuing it ...



congrats! You’ll love it. It’s not delicate at all. I’ve had mine for 4 years now. There’s a bit of color rubbed off the corners but overall it holds up really well. Celine aftercare service is great too. They replaced the strap for free when it started to crack.
I love mine so much was thinking of getting one in a light color. But sad they are discontinuing it but guess it’s not as hot as before. Might need to run to the boutique now!


----------



## Ma3rle

I sent an email to the customer service of the website, because I was also looking at a small trio bag. They replied it’s indeed not part of the new collection, “but that didn’t mean it wouldn’t be part of any future collections.” Feels like discontinuing indeed. Sad! ☹

The lady from the customer service told me it’s not being sold at boutiques anymore, but I’m not sure if that’s true or if boutiques do still sell last items in stock? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## wheihk

I heard from a friend of mine that they are not selling it anymore in the boutiques. Maybe you can try looking for one at the outlets or call your local Boutiques?

there should be plenty of preloved ones in the resale market too.


----------



## Babxie

My SA told me that Celine is discontinuing the trio and there are plans to return all the trio from the boutiques.


----------



## ElisaAnna

Ma3rle said:


> I sent an email to the customer service of the website, because I was also looking at a small trio bag. They replied it’s indeed not part of the new collection, “but that didn’t mean it wouldn’t be part of any future collections.” Feels like discontinuing indeed. Sad! ☹
> 
> The lady from the customer service told me it’s not being sold at boutiques anymore, but I’m not sure if that’s true or if boutiques do still sell last items in stock? Can anyone confirm?


I saw one in the Paris store this weekend!!


----------



## lorrayne329

I bought a small trio a few weeks back and the SAs said that the trio is discontinuing. One of stores I went to no longer had any available as they sent their remaining stock back to Paris. I managed to grab mine from the other store as the bag had yet to leave the store back to Paris.
It also seems that the luggage may be discontinued in time to come as well…


----------



## iruka

I was told that trio has been discontinued  
Where can I find it ?


----------



## Adrian Ho

iruka said:


> I was told that trio has been discontinued
> Where can I find it ?



You can try 24s. I just did a quick search and there are some on 24s.com


----------



## db89

Adrian Ho said:


> You can try 24s. I just did a quick search and there are some on 24s.com


I hope this thread is not too old to reply but are all items from 24s.com brand new ?? As the trio is no longer sold in boutiques, where do they get them from to sell if they are all new , never used.. I have also been eyeing the trio.


----------



## corgi204

db89 said:


> I hope this thread is not too old to reply but are all items from 24s.com brand new ?? As the trio is no longer sold in boutiques, where do they get them from to sell if they are all new , never used.. I have also been eyeing the trio.



Yup it's brand new - 24S is the online store for LVMH's department store: Le Bon Marche and it was created to compete against sites like Farfetch. It's based in France


----------



## db89

corgi204 said:


> Yup it's brand new - 24S is the online store for LVMH's department store: Le Bon Marche and it was created to compete against sites like Farfetch. It's based in France


Thank you!


----------



## Daphs

corgi204 said:


> Yup it's brand new - 24S is the online store for LVMH's department store: Le Bon Marche and it was created to compete against sites like Farfetch. It's based in France


Thanks for this! I helped a friend of mine purchase a bag - I can't believe they discontinued it


----------



## czguestfan

Hi all, after learning the trio was discontinued I went and bought one on Fashionphile. However, I am now concerned I may have bought a fake as the snaps are not in the same place on each pouch causing the bag to hang almost “crooked”. Has anyone encountered this? I also have some concerns about the corners. First time buying a used bag, should I expect to be seeing stitching?


----------



## kalilagirl

I just wanted to share my small diy repair on the trio I have. This is the the loosening thread problem in the middle gusset/pouch. I do not have a Celine store near me, so I cannot send it out for repairs. It seemed like an easy thing to do so I went ahead and bought a couple of leather needles and a spool of waxed thread.


----------



## youngster

I was browsing on 24s.com yesterday and saw they have listed the small Trio in 14 different colors as "this item will be back in stock soon", at $928 U.S. 

I almost skipped about the room! But, is this a mistake? It seems too good to be true. I have wanted another Trio, one with silver hardware for a long time and this would be awesome.


----------



## Charmainews

youngster said:


> I was browsing on 24s.com yesterday and saw they have listed the small Trio in 14 different colors as "this item will be back in stock soon", at $928 U.S.
> 
> I almost skipped about the room! But, is this a mistake? It seems too good to be true. I have wanted another Trio, one with silver hardware for a long time and this would be awesome.


I saw it too. But it must have been a mistake. It's now back to the old "This product is no longer available" message.


----------



## youngster

Kverat said:


> I saw it too. But it must have been a mistake. It's now back to the old "This product is no longer available" message.



Thanks, that's what I was afraid of, it seemed just too good to be true.  The whole 24s site has been a bit wonky for me lately anyway.


----------

